# knitting tea party 31 july '15



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 31 July 15

Hickory is laying here beside me waiting for another bite of my banana and maybe a few crackers from the sleeve I have on my desk. She likes to munch and graze as much as I do. Even when I am typing and not looking at her I feel her eyes on me  waiting.

Bailee is not being very communicative  have not heard from her since she arrived  Heidi was trying to call to see if at least the airport had delivered her suitcase. I have an idea she has not given any of us a thought since she has gotten there. I just hope she has a good time and maybe some life learning while she is there.

The big experiment begins tomorrow  Avery is going with his school friend to Coldwater Lake for five days. He has been gone overnight but never for five days. He seems pretty excited and I think he will have a good time  they will swim  go tubing  boating. And it will be just the two boys so that should work out well. I just hope the weather stays as warm as it has been.

Right now my thermometer is saying 88° with 55% humidity. I had the a/c on for a while but it just gets too cold  I refuse to be cold in my own house in the summer so I shut it off and opened up the house again. Feels fine to me. I am loving this weather.

I thought I would start this week with a couple of recipes from our local newspaper  the crescent news  from a column written by Georgia Kohart who I believe is a local woman who writes for the paper. The gist of her column was that she finds herself in a rut with her choices for breakfast and this is her idea of breaking out and trying something new.

Berry Smoothie

Ingredients
1 cup plain or strawberry or vanilla flavored fat-free yogurt
1 cup fresh or frozen blueberries
1 cup sliced fresh strawberries or frozen unsweetened strawberries
1 tablespoon rolled oats
2 teaspoons honey
1 tablespoon peanut butter
¼ teaspoon vanilla or almond extract

Directions
Combine all ingredients in the blender jar. Blend to desired smoothness. Makes enough for one breakfast and one to freeze. I think she uses an emersion blender.

Slow Cooked Steel Cut Oats

Ingredients
6 cups water
2 cups steel cut oats
1 teaspoon salt

Directions
In a three or four quart slow cooker combine water, oats and salt. Cover and cook on low for up to six hours  or on high 3/3=1/2 hours. I thinking I would try to let it cook all night on low.

Serve with favorite fruit  maple syrup  brown sugar.

Left-overs can be kept in the fridge for a few days or frozen. Heat in microwave.

Get Up and At Em Pancake Bars

This recipe is based on a Betty Crocker one is a good one to prepare ahead if you are having company. Put all the toppings out and people can fix their own as they wander down for breakfast.

Ingredients

2 cups original Bisquick mix
1 cup milk
2 eggs
1 cup fresh or frozen blueberries  thawed

Directions

Preheat oven to 375°F  line pans with foil and spray with cooking oil. (8x8 baking pans)

Make pancake batter  gently stir in blueberries  pour into prepared pans  dividing evenly between pans.

Bake for 12-15 minutes or when top springs back when poked.

Remove pans to cooling rack  cool for ten minutes.

Using foil  lift bars out of pan and cut into bars

Serve immediately with a drizzle of maple syrup or dusting of powdered sugar  or pop into freezer bags and pop into the freezer.

To reheat  wrap in paper towel  nuke for about one minute on high.

I thought those were pretty simple. I like simple and fast - especially for breakfast.

I do believe hickory has fallen asleep here at my feet  she barely moved when Sophie kitty rubbed up against him. It causes him pain but he puts up with it.

I am working on a jigsaw puzzle (on line  (http://www.thejigsawpuzzles.com/Castles/Dunrobin-Castle-in-Scotland-jigsaw-puzzle) which in on the northeast coastline. Have you ever been there Kate  it a beautiful castle.

Gary has been here to collect the trash  borrow a little kitty food for Poe kitty and the barn kitties. Heidi took the boys swimming today  left a note on Garys truck and he joined them  did not have time to pick up kitty food.

Heating up again but the humidity is staying around 55% which isnt too bad. I had a phone call from Larry  my bff  who lives in Seattle. He was suffering and telling me it was all my fault  they were in the beginning of another heat wave  90°+ - this was the second one this year. Now you have to look at that from the Seattleite point of view  there are very few places with a/c  even new condos going up  some without central air. It just doesnt get that warm in Seattle. Anything over 70° and the natives are passing out in the middle of the street  not literally but you get the point.

Summer usually does not arrive in the Pacific Northwest until sometime in august  if it arrives at all. At least my definition of summer. Summer there is usually quite pleasant  seventies  which is not too bad and there is usually a breeze. I loved the weather when I lived there  winters were mild as were the summers. Not sure how I would react now  I was in much better health when I lived there. I do miss it terribly and my friends that are there. Im getting sad  need to move on.

Blanco  a yellow lab/retriever mix  huge - had come home with me this morning  which he does from time to time  he and hickory run and jump  smell each other  each tries to hump the other  finally laying down and going to sleep  which is what hickory is doing now. Blanco usually stays most of the day. However  this morning he heard a door slam and realized that they had company next door and practically tore the screen door off trying to go home. So I opened my gate  he raced across the lawn  I walked  and let him in. Who says that cats are the curious animal?

Lets look at a couple of recipes I found.

CAESAR SALAD HOT DOGS

INGREDIENTS

For the Hot Dogs

4 Ball Park Parks Finest Franks (Signature Seasoned Beef)
4 hot dog buns
1 cup finely shredded romaine lettuce
Caesar Dressing

For the Parmesan Crisps

1 (3-oz) piece Parmigiano-Reggiano
½ tablespoon all-purpose flour
1/4 teaspoon black pepper
Special equipment: a nonstick bakeware liner such as a Sil-pat pad

INSTRUCTIONS

For the Hot Dogs

1.	Preheat your charcoal or gas grill over medium high heat. Place Ball Park Parks Finest franks on the grill and grill for 3-4 minutes until grill marks appear. Once grilled, remove and set aside.

2.	Toast the buns for a few minutes on each side until grill marks appear. To assemble, toss some of the shredded lettuce with a tablespoon of Caesar dressing and place the lettuce in the bottom of the bun, followed by the grilled hot dog, a little more of the lettuce and top with the parmesan crisps. Add additional Caesar dressing if needed.

For the Parmesan Crisps
3.	Preheat oven to 375°F.

4.	Using the small holes on a 4-sided grater, shred enough cheese to measure ½ cup.

5.	Line a large baking sheet with a sil-pat liner. Stir together cheese, flour, and pepper until the flour is evenly distributed. Arrange teaspoons of cheese 2 inches apart on liner. Flatten each mound slightly with a metal spatula.

6.	Bake frico in middle of oven until golden, about 10 minutes. Cool 2 minutes on sheet on a rack, then carefully transfer each crisp (they are very delicate) with metal spatula to rack to cool completely.

Also, just in time for grilling season, Ball Park Brand launched the Finest Franks Hotline to ensure no grilling questions go unanswered and to make sure your grilling shines this summer. Now through Labor Day, you can call, text or tweet the Finest Franks Hotline to have hot dog and grilling questions answered and receive frank advice on how to elevate your barbecue.

The Finest Franks Hotline will be open from 8 a.m. EDT  7 p.m. EDT Monday through Friday and 2-5 p.m. EDT on Saturday and Sunday

Phone Number: 1-844-4FRANKS / Text: 57872 / Tweet: @BallParkBrand with #MakeItFinest

Photo by Matt Armendariz / Food Styling by Adam Pearson / Recipe from Whats Gaby Cooking

http://whatsgabycooking.com/caesar-salad-hot-dogs

pesto cranberry chicken salad croissants

Ingredients

2 cups shredded chicken (I used rotisserie chicken)
2/3 cup light mayo
3 tablespoons fresh pesto
3 tablespoons dried cranberries
2 tablespoons chopped walnuts
4 croissants
lettuce leaves

Directions

In a medium bowl, mix together the chicken, mayo, and pesto. Add the cranberries and walnuts, and stir to combine.

Slice each croissant in half lengthwise and layer a lettuce leaf, then scoop on 1/4 of the chicken salad. Enjoy!

www.thebakerupstairs.com

Empanadas  Pastelle

Dough:

Ingredients

4 cups flour
1 teaspoon salt
1 cup hot milk
3/4 cup melted lard or shortening.

Directions

1.	In a bowl combine the flour, salt with the hot milk and lard.

2.	Mix until well combined. Knead the dough just until all the flour is absorbed about 8- 10 times and holds together well. You do NOT want to overwork the dough.

3.	Divide the dough into 16 balls.

4.	On a lightly floured surface roll into circles.

5.	Fill with the filling and seal.

*If you want to make more than one recipe I have found it is best to make the recipe one batch at time.

Filling: I make the filling the day before so it has a chance to cool completely.

Ingredients

1 1/2 pounds of lean ground beef
2 onions, minced
2 cloves of garlic, crushed
1 green or red pepper (optional) I didn't have any this time
1 teaspoon of cumin 
salt, pepper, pepper flakes to taste. 
3 hard boiled eggs, chopped
1/2 cup of fresh parsley, chopped

Directions

1.	Brown the ground beef with the onions and garlic in a bit of oil, then add the seasonings to taste.

2.	Cool the mixture before adding the cooked eggs and parsley.

3.	Fill and seal the empanadas.

4.	Heat the 3 inches of oil in a pot or deep skillet on medium high heat.

5.	Add empanadas a few at a time. You do not want to crowd the pan, turning only once until you reach a golden brown color.

6.	Drain on paper towels.

7.	Cool for several minutes before serving as they are very hot. Serve with hot sauce on the side.

*Tip, If you find you have extra dough, fill the remaining empanadas with grated mozzarella to make cheese empanadas. Very good!

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2015/07/empanadas-pastelle

Jerk Chicken Lettuce Wrap

Ingredients

3 tbsp. orange juice 
1 1/2 tsp. jerk seasoning mix (like the kinds by McCormick) 
1/8 tsp. cayenne pepper 
4 oz. raw boneless skinless chicken breast, pounded to 1/2-inch thickness 
1/4 cup chopped onion 
1/4 cup chopped green bell pepper 
1 pineapple ring (fresh or previously packed in juice) 
4 large (or 2 extra-large) iceberg or butter lettuce leaves 
2 tbsp. canned black beans, drained and rinsed 
1 tbsp. chopped fresh cilantro

Directions:

In a sealable container (or sealable plastic bag), combine orange juice, jerk seasoning, and cayenne pepper. Mix thoroughly. Add chicken, and flip to coat. Seal and refrigerate for 1 hour.

Bring a grill pan (or skillet) sprayed with nonstick spray to medium heat. Add chicken, reserving excess marinade. Cook for 4 minutes.

Flip chicken. Lay pineapple on the pan. Add onion, bell pepper, and excess marinade. Stirring veggies occasionally, cook for 2 minutes.

Flip pineapple. Stirring veggies occasionally, cook for about 2 more minutes, until chicken is cooked through, veggies are soft, and marinade has been absorbed.

Stack two large lettuce leaves, and place chicken in the center (or stack two extra-large leaves, and place chicken over one half). Top with pineapple, veggies, beans, and cilantro. Finish with remaining two large lettuce leaves (or wrap the extra-large leaves around the filling).

Entire recipe: 253 calories, 3.5g fat, 633mg sodium, 27g carbs, 4.5g fiber, 14g sugars, 29.5g protein -- PointsPlus® value 6*

www.hungrygirl.com

Saucy Italian Burger on a Lettuce Bun

Ingredients:

1/3 cup canned crushed tomatoes 
1 tbsp. chopped fresh basil 
1/4 tsp. garlic powder 
1/4 tsp. onion powder 
2 dashes each salt and black pepper 
4 oz. raw extra-lean ground beef (4% fat or less) 
Dash Italian seasoning 
2 tbsp. shredded part-skim mozzarella cheese 
4 large (or 2 extra-large) iceberg or butter lettuce leaves

Directions:

To make the sauce, in a small microwave-safe bowl, combine crushed tomatoes, basil, 1/8 tsp. garlic powder, 1/8 tsp. onion powder, and a dash each salt and pepper.

In a medium bowl, combine beef, Italian seasoning and remaining 1/8 tsp. garlic powder, 1/8 tsp. onion powder, and dash each salt and pepper. Mix thoroughly. Form into a 4-inch-wide patty.

Bring a grill pan (or skillet) sprayed with nonstick spray to medium-high heat. Cook patty for 3 minutes.

Flip patty, and cook for 3 - 4 more minutes, or until cooked to your preference.

Meanwhile, cover sauce, and microwave for 20 seconds, or until warm. Mix well.

Top patty with cheese. Cover and cook for 1 minute, or until cheese has melted.

Stack two large lettuce leaves, and place cheese-topped patty in the center (or stack two extra-large leaves, and place patty over one half). Top with sauce, and finish with the remaining two large lettuce leaves (or wrap the extra-large leaves around the filling).

MAKES 1 SERVING

Entire recipe: 230 calories, 7.5g fat, 646mg sodium, 9.5g carbs, 3g fiber, 4.5g sugars, 29.5g protein -- PointsPlus® value 5*

www.hungrygirl.com

Orange Minted Barley Wrap

These lettuce-wrapped hand-held side salads combine sweet and savory warm barley with the cool crunch of radishes.

SERVINGS 4 to 6

Ingredients

3/4 cup barley
2 cups orange juice
Radishes, thinly sliced
Ground red pepper
Orange peel, finely shredded
Snipped fresh mint
Cilantro
Bibb lettuce leaves

For Dressing

1/4 cup orange juice
3 tablespoons salad oil
1 tablespoon toasted sesame oil
2 tablespoons wine vinegar

Directions

Cook the barley according to package directions, substituting 2 cups orange juice for 2 cups of the water; drain.

Toss warm barley with thinly sliced radishes, a dash of ground red pepper to taste, finely shredded orange peel, and snipped fresh mint and cilantro.

For dressing, combine 1/4 cup orange juice, 3 tablespoons salad oil, 1 tablespoon toasted sesame oil, 2 tablespoons white wine vinegar, salt, and pepper.

Toss barley mixture with half the dressing; reserve remaining half for dipping sauce.

Place on Bibb lettuce leaves, roll up, and serve. Makes 4 to 6 servings.

NUTRITION INFORMATION: Per Serving: cal. (kcal) 210, Fat, total (g) 8, sat. fat (g) 1, carb. (g) 32, Monounsaturated fat (g) 5, Polyunsaturated fat (g) 1, fiber (g) 6, sugar (g) 6, pro. (g) 5, vit. A (IU) 194, vit. C (mg) 31, Thiamin (mg) 0, Riboflavin (mg) 0, Niacin (mg) 2, Pyridoxine (Vit. B6) (mg) 0, Folate (µg) 28, sodium (mg) 152, Potassium (mg) 295, calcium (mg) 20, iron (mg) 2, Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet

http://www.recipe.com/orange-minted-barley-wrap/

Hot ham cheese party roll

Ingredients

1 can Pillsbury refrigerated Classic Pizza Crust
¾ lb deli ham (thinly sliced, but not shaved)
12 slices Swiss cheese (thinly sliced)

Glaze

½ cup (8 tablespoons) butter
2 tablespoons brown sugar
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
1 tablespoon Dijon mustard
1 tablespoon poppy seeds

Instructions

1.	Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Coat a 9x13-inch baking dish with cooking spray.

2.	Unroll the pizza dough onto a cutting board and press into approximately a 13x18-inch rectangle. Top with ham and cheese slices. Starting on the longer side of the rectangle, roll up the edge tightly. When you reach the end, pinch the seam together and flip the roll so that the seam is face down. Cut into 12 slices, approximately 1-inch wide. Arrange in prepared baking dish.

3.	Next combine the butter, brown sugar, Worcestershire sauce, mustard, and poppy seeds in a sauce pan over medium heat. Whisk until the butter is melted and the glaze is smooth and combined. Pour evenly over the rolls.

4.	Cover and refrigerate for up to 24 hours or bake, uncovered for 25 minutes until golden and browned. Enjoy!

Makes: 12 rolls.

http://www.kevinandamanda.com/recipes/dinner/hot-ham-cheese-party-rolls

Hawaiian Baked Ham and Swiss Sandwiches

Source: King's Hawaiian

Ingredients

1 12 pack of King's Hawaiian Original Rolls 
1 lb. deli ham, shaved 
1 lb. Swiss cheese, thinly sliced 
1 1/2 sticks butter 
3 tablespoons Dijon mustard 
1 1/2 teaspoons Worcestershire sauce
3 teaspoons of poppy seeds 
1 onion, chopped

Directions

1. Heat oven to 350. Melt butter and mix in mustard, Worcestershire sauce, onion and poppy seed. Simmer for several minutes.

2. Cut the entire pack of rolls in half, horizontally (keeping all top and bottom halves intact).

3. In a greased 9x13 pan, place bottom half of rolls and spread 1/3 of the onion mixture over the bottom of the rolls followed by the ham and cheese.

4. Replace the tops of the rolls and spread the remaining onion mixture over top.

5. Cover and bake for 15-20 minutes and, once finished, separate for serving.

http://www.navywifecook.com/2011/11/hawaiian-baked-ham-and-swiss-sandwiches.html

Ive not been able to gather my mind together for some reason this week  so I think the rest of the recipes are going to be kind of a mish-mash of what I thought looked and sounded good.

Heidi, Ayden and friend and Alexis just left to go swimming. Alexis drove separately so she could stay and clean the pool after everyone leaves. She has done that for the last two or three years. Katie pays her well to do it.

Well  Alexis and Jake are back together. At least for now. I think the both needed a break  Lexi to decide that she really did like him and Jake to realize he needed to spend more time with her. He is so over the head in love with her  I just hope she appreciates it.

Gary will pull the trailer up tonight so Heidi can start to get ready to go camping Wednesday (I think) they will be gone until Sunday. I will drive up Thursday to help celebrate our august birthdays  Gary on the fourth  Heidi and Alexis on the eighth and Garys son Jake on the fifth. They are going to chain of lakes state park which is about an hour away. I hope the weather is as nice as it is today. Blue sky  fluffy white clouds  a nice breeze  mid80s  not much humidity  actually a perfect summer day  the kind of day I hope we have for the kap bbq.

Gluten Free Zucchini Chicken Parmesan Bundles by NICOLE HUNN

Yield: 5 Servings

Ingredients

4 ounces cream cheese cheese, at room temperature
1 tablespoon dried oregano, pressed into your palm to release its oils
1 1/2 teaspoons dried basil
3/4 teaspoon kosher salt
1 teaspoon dried garlic powder
8 ounces low-moisture mozzarella cheese, grated
1 ounce Parmigiano-Reggiano cheese, finely grated
2 1/4 cups zucchini and yellow squash, grated and squeezed dry of all liquid (280 g)* (from about 2 medium-large zucchini/squash)
1 3/4 pounds boneless skinless chicken breasts, pounded to 1/4-inch thickness
Egg wash (2 eggs + 2 tablespoons milk, beaten)
1 1/2 cups gluten free cornflake crumbs, finely ground in a blender or food processor (plus more if necessary)
Tomato sauce
12 ounces cooked gluten free spaghetti, for serving
Chopped fresh basil, for serving
*I squeeze the liquid out of grated zucchini and squash by placing it, about 1/4 cup at a time, in a tea towel, rolling up the towel and twisting it to squeeze out all of the liquid. You can use whatever combination of zucchini and yellow squash you would like, or all one or the other. You do have to grate zucchini (and/or yellow squashsame thing in a different color, really) and wring out the moisture, like you do for our zucchini ricotta gnocchi and our zucchini tots, but no worries if you dont get every last drop. With recipes like the ricotta and the tots, if you dont get every drop of moisture, the dish wont hold together. With our zucchini chicken parm bundles, the worst thing that will happen is the filling will leak a bit during baking.

Directions

Preheat your oven to 375°F. Line a large rimmed baking sheet with unbleached parchment paper and set it aside.

Make the filling and assemble the bundles. In a medium-size bowl, place the cream cheese, dried oregano, dried basil, salt and garlic powder, and mix to combine well. Add 6 ounces of the grated mozzarella cheese, about half of the grated Parmigiano-Reggiano cheese and the zuccchini/squash, and mix until just combined. Lay out the chicken breasts on a flat surface, divide the cream cheese and zucchini mixture among them, and spread out the mixture evenly on top of each piece of chicken. Beginning at a short end of each chicken breast, roll tightly to the other end. At this point, the chicken bundles can be sealed into a freezer safe container and frozen. Before proceeding with the recipe, defrost the chicken in the refrigerator overnight.

Coat the bundles. Before baking, set up a coating station of two shallow bowls: one with the egg wash, and one with the cornflake crumbs and remaining half of the grated Parmigiano-Reggiano cheese. Next to the cornflake crumbs, place the prepared baking sheet. Dredge each chicken bundle in the egg wash on all sides, allowing any excess to drip off, and then in the cornflake crumb mixture on all sides, pressing the crumbs gently onto the chicken to secure them. Place the bundles, seam side down, about an inch apart from one another on the prepared baking sheet.

Bake and serve. Place the baking sheet in the center of the preheated oven and bake for 25 minutes. Remove from the oven, place about 2 tablespoons of tomato sauce on top of each bundle and sprinkle with the remaining 2 ounces of grated mozzarella cheese. Return to the oven and bake until the cheese is melted and the chicken is opaque throughout (another 5 minutes or until the chicken reaches 165°F on an instant-read thermometer). Remove from the oven and serve over gluten free spaghetti, sprinkled with fresh basil.

http://glutenfreeonashoestring.com/gluten-free-zucchini-chicken-parmesan-bundles/

Mushroom Zucchini Noodles By Peter Block

Serves 4

Zucchini noodles served in a mushroom gravy

Ingredients

2 medium zucchinis
1 pint mushrooms, sliced
2 small onions diced
1 tablespoon olive oil
2 tablespoons flour
1 cup vegetable stock (might need a little more)

Instructions

1.	With your Sprializer, prepare the zucchini.

2.	Add the oil to a skillet and cook the onions until soft  approximately 3 minutes.

3.	Add the mushrooms and cook until the water is cooked out  about 3 minutes.

4.	Add the flour and mix it into the vegetables until it is fully absorbed.

5.	Add the stock and cook until it begins to thicken up  approximately 2  3 minutes.

6.	Drop the zucchini noodles into the mushroom stock and cook for 2 minutes.

7.	Serve and enjoy!

http://www.yummly.com/recipe/external/Mushroom-Zucchini-Noodles-1125043

Garlicky Zucchini Noodles
By Sheri Castle of New Southern Garden Cookbook

Makes: 6 servings

Ingredients

2 medium zucchini (about 10 ounces each), trimmed
3 tablespoons walnut oil or olive oil
6 cloves garlic, smashed, peeled, and halved lengthwise
1/2 cup walnut pieces
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt
1/4 teaspoon crushed red pepper
4 thin slices prosciutto or pancetta, torn
1 medium tart green apple, cored and thinly sliced.
4 ounces soft goat cheese

Directions

1.	Use a spiral vegetable slicer to cut noodles into long thin strands (or use a vegetable peeler to cut into ribbons). Use a kitchen scissors to cut through the strands to make them easier to serve.

2.	Heat 2 tablespoons of the oil in a very large skillet over medium-high heat. Add the garlic. Cook, stirring constantly, for 2 minutes or until softened and just starting to brown. Add zucchini; cook and toss with tongs for 1 minute. Transfer to a serving bowl. Add walnuts to skillet. Cook and stir for 1 to 2 minutes or until toasted. Add to bowl with zucchini. Add salt and crushed red pepper; toss to coat. Add remaining oil to skillet. Add prosciutto. Cook for 1 minute or until browned and crisp, turning once. Add to zucchini mixture along with apple. Toss to combined. Top with pieces of goat cheese.

Nutrition Facts (Garlicky Zucchini Noodles): Per serving: 217 kcal cal - 18 g fat - (4 g sat. fat - 9 g polyunsaturated fat - 4 g monounsatured fat - 13 mg chol - 405 mg sodium - 9 g carb - 2 g fiber - 5 g sugar - 8 g pro. Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet

http://www.yummly.com/recipe/Garlicky-Zucchini-Noodles

Chicken Breasts with Herbs

The herb mixture used in this 30-minute recipe is a variation on the traditional Italian condiment, gremolata.

Makes: 4 servings

Ingredients

1/3 cup chopped Italian (flat leaf) parsley
1 tablespoon chopped fresh oregano
1 tablespoon finely shredded lemon peel
1 tablespoon finely chopped garlic (about 3 cloves) 
3 tablespoons butter
4 skinless, boneless chicken breast halves 
1/4 cup chicken broth

Directions

1.	In small bowl stir together parsley, oregano, lemon peel, and garlic. Set aside. Season chicken with salt and pepper.

2.	In 10-inch skillet over medium-high heat cook chicken in butter for 6 minutes or until browned, turning once. Transfer to plate. Remove skillet from heat; stir in half herb mixture. Return to heat. Add broth; bring to boiling, stirring to scrape up browned bits. Return chicken to skillet; reduce heat. Simmer, covered, 8 minutes or until chicken is no longer pink.

3.	Serve with pan sauce; sprinkle with remaining herb mixture. Makes 4 servings.

Nutrition Facts (Chicken Breasts with Herbs): Per serving: 275 kcal cal - 11 g fat - 6 g sat - fat 1 g - polyunsaturated fat - 3 g monounsatured fat - 122 mg chol - 356 mg sodium - 2 g carb - 0 g fiber - 0 g sugar - 40 g pro. Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet

http://www.yummly.com/recipe/external/Chicken-Breasts-with-Herbs-1231874

LEMON GRILLED CHICKEN BREASTS By Pam Greer

A simple marinade of lemon juice, olive oil and garlic make these lemon-grilled chicken breast full of flavor, but is oh so easy!

Ingredients

3 Tablespoons fresh lemon juice 
2 tablespoons olive oil 
2 garlic cloves, minced 
7 boneless, skinless chicken breasts (I used 4) 
salt and pepper

Instructions

1.	Place the lemon juice, olive oil, and garlic in a ziploc bag and add the chicken breasts. Seal and flip the bag around a few times to make sure all of the chicken is coated in some of the marinade. Place the bag in the refrigerator for 30 minutes.

2.	Preheat your grill to high. Remove the chicken from the marinade and salt and pepper both sides. Grill for 4 minutes on one side and then flip and grill for another 3-4 minutes or until chicken is cooked through.

http://www.yummly.com/recipe/external/Lemon-Grilled-Chicken-Breasts-1235917

ITALIAN GRILLED SKINLESS BONELESS CHICKEN BREASTS by DrDan

A great Italian grilled chicken breast thats very moist and a nice change of pace from the usual BBQ on the grill.

Notes: If you want to be a wimp, you could use dry Italian seasoning. Also you need to know your grill and what parts run hot and what parts run cool. So pay attention and youll get the hang of it or you chicken will be hockey pucks.

Tools: Nothing special

Ingredients:

2 Skinless boneless chicken breast
2 T olive oil
Salt and Pepper
1 T Italian seasoning

Italian Seasoning

Equal parts dried basil, oregano, marjoram, rosemary and thyme
I used 1 T each and save the extra

Instructions:

1) Preheat grill on high, clean and oil grates.

2) Mix Italian seasoning in small airtight container suitable for storage.

3) Trim chicken breast and flatten to no more than 3/4 inch thick either by hand pressure or by meat mallet.

4) Mix oil and 1 T Italian seasoning.

5) Salt and pepper lightly on both sides then brush both sides with the oil mixture.

6) Allow to rest at room temperature for 10-15 minutes with grill is heating.

7) If you have a hot running grill, decrease to medium. I used a cooler section of mine on high.

8) Flip about every 6-7 minutes until internal temp is 165 or better. 23 minutes total on my grill.
http://www.yummly.com/recipe/external/Italian-Grilled-Skinless-Boneless-Chicken-Breasts-1012214

HERBED STUFFED ZUCCHINI ROLLS - LOW CARB, PALEO

A delicious vegetarian or meatless meal that you can use with zucchini and herbs from your garden. Each herbed zucchini roll is much like cheese stuffed ravioli. Fresh and delicious!

Author: Denise Wright (MyLifeCookbook.com)

Serves: 4

Ingredients

1 large zucchini, thinly sliced long ways
1 15 oz container of ricotta
¼ cup of chopped herbs (I used basil and parsley)
2 egg yolks
¼ cup Parmesan cheese
14 oz tomato sauce (I like Trader Joe's Tuscan sauce)
2 Tablespoons grated Parmesan cheese

Instructions

1.	Preheat your oven to 350 degrees.

2.	Spray your baking dish with cooking spray.

3.	Slice your zucchini using a mandolin lengthwise. Then cut each slice in half.

4.	Mix your ricotta, herbs, egg yolks and ¼ cup of grated cheese.

5.	Lay your zucchini slices flat and add a heaping Tablespoon of ricotta mixture in the middle. Roll zucchini up to make a small ravioli type piece.

6.	Place rolls seam side down.

7.	Top rolls with pasta sauce and add your remaining grated cheese on top.

8.	Bake for for 25-30 minutes until the zucchini is tender.

http://www.yummly.com/recipe/external/Herbed-Stuffed-Zucchini-Rolls-_Low-Carb_-Paleo_-1236044

BASIC LOW CARB MEATLOAF By Lisa

Yield: 8 large slices

Serving Size: 1 slice

This is a basic meatloaf recipe that can be adjusted to suit different tastes. Some may want to add some low carb vegetables or cheese like parmesan. Additional spices can also be added to enhance the flavor. The tomato paste, sweetener and vinegar can be omitted to lower the carbs, but I wanted to have the tangy taste of catsup mixed in so I added these.

Ingredients

2 lb. lean ground beef 
2 tablespoons dried minced onion 
3/4 cup crushed pork rinds 
1 6 oz can tomato paste 
1/4 cup Splenda or equivalent sweetener, I used liquid sucralose 
2 teaspoons white vinegar 
2 eggs 
2 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce 
1/4 teaspoon dried basil 
2 tablespoons olive oil 
1 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon black pepper

Instructions

1.	Lightly spray a 5x9 inch loaf pan with oil or line with foil.

2.	Combine all ingredients in large bowl and mix until blended.

3.	Pat into loaf shape and place in pan.

4.	Bake at 350 degrees F until meat thermometer registers 165 degrees F (about 1 hr to 1 hr 15 min).

5.	When meat is done, juices will be clear. Drain any fat and let sit about 10 minutes before slicing.

Net carbs per serving: 4g

http://www.yummly.com/recipe/external/Basic-Low-Carb-Meatloaf-1237845

If you go to this site of this next recipe and take a look at the picture I am sure you will feel like I did  this has to be yummy and I want it for breakfast tomorrow.

Shakshuka With Feta MELISSA CLARK

Yield 4 to 6 servings

Shakshuka, a Traditional Baked Egg Dish

INGREDIENTS

3 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil 
1 large onion, halved and thinly sliced 
1 large red bell pepper, seeded and thinly sliced 
3 garlic cloves, thinly sliced 
1 teaspoon ground cumin 
1 teaspoon sweet paprika 
⅛ teaspoon cayenne, or to taste 
1 (28-ounce) can whole plum tomatoes with juices, coarsely chopped 
¾ teaspoon salt, more as needed 
¼ teaspoon black pepper, more as needed 
5 ounces feta cheese, crumbled (about 1 1/4 cups) 
6 large eggs 
Chopped cilantro, for serving 
Hot sauce, for serving

PREPARATION

1.	Heat oven to 375 degrees.

2.	Heat oil in a large skillet over medium-low heat. Add onion and bell pepper. Cook gently until very soft, about 20 minutes. Add garlic and cook until tender, 1 to 2 minutes; stir in cumin, paprika and cayenne, and cook 1 minute. Pour in tomatoes and season with 3/4 teaspoon salt and 1/4 teaspoon pepper; simmer until tomatoes have thickened, about 10 minutes. Stir in crumbled feta.

3.	Gently crack eggs into skillet over tomatoes. Season with salt and pepper. Transfer skillet to oven and bake until eggs are just set, 7 to 10 minutes. Sprinkle with cilantro and serve with hot sauce.

Nutritional analysis per serving (4 servings) - 361 calories; 25 grams fat; 9 grams saturated fat; 0 grams trans fat; 11 grams monounsaturated fat; 2 grams polyunsaturated fat; 17 grams carbohydrates; 4 grams dietary fiber; 10 grams sugars; 17 grams protein; 310 milligrams cholesterol; 882 milligrams sodium

http://cooking.nytimes.com/recipes/1014721-shakshuka-with-feta

Mason Jar Cherry Pies by alaskafromscratch

I used the lid of the Mason jar to cut the rounds for the pie dough, two rounds per pie, one for the bottom and one for the top. You can press the bottom crust all the way up the sides of the jar if you prefer, but I wanted everyone to be able to see what kind of filling was inside by leaving a little window in the middle to allow those gorgeous cherries to shine through.

Bake them until they bubble and ooze with fruity goodness. So pretty.

Yields: 4-5 individual pies, easily doubled

Ingredients

1 crust [pie dough|http://alaskascratch.wpengine.com/2012/04/14/buttermilk-pie/]
3c cherries, pitted and halved
Zest of 1 lemon
2T lemon juice
1/4t almond extract
1/4 cup sugar, plus more for top of pies
1T cornstarch
4-5 4oz Mason jars

Directions

Preheat oven to 400 degrees. Grease 4-5 four-ounce Mason jars and set them on top of a baking sheet (next time I would line with a Silpat or foil to catch overflow; not pictured, but recommended for easier cleanup).

Roll out pie dough and cut 8-10 rounds using a Mason jar lid. Press one round into the bottom of each jar. You have the option of pressing the dough all the way up the sides or leaving "a window" so you can see the filling through the sides of the jar.

In a bowl, mix together the cherries, lemon, extract, sugar, and cornstarch. Scoop cherry filling and juices into the Mason jars using a small spoon until pies are just full. Top cherries with the remaining rounds of pie dough. Tuck dough in around the rim gently and cut slits in the top of the pies.

Sprinkle each pie with sugar and bake for 20 minutes. Turn cookie sheet, turn oven down to 350, and bake another 10-15 minutes or until golden and bubbling

Crockpot Vegetarian Chili

For an easy appetizer or dinner, turn to this simple chili recipe. Packed with tons of veggies and spices, you won't even miss the ground beef. Pair with crackers or enjoy a bowl topped with cheese.

4 servings

Ingredients

1 can diced tomatoes, 28 oz 
1 can tomato sauce, 15 oz 
2 tbsp chili powder 
1 tbsp garlic powder 
2 tsp cumin 
1 tbsp white sugar 
1 can black beans, 15 oz. Rinsed and drained 
1 C. chopped onion 
1 C. chopped green bell pepper 
1 C. frozen corn 
1 C. pepper-jack cheese, shredded

Directions

Combine all ingredients in a medium sized crockpot and stir well.

Cover with lid and let cook on medium heat for 5 ½ hours.

Top with pepper-jack cheese when served.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/crockpot_vegetarian_chili.htm

Amazing Crockpot Vegetable Samosas

Bring a little taste of India to your meal as a side dish or appetizer with these savory vegetarian samosas.

24 samosas

Ingredients

2 Tbs. vegetable oil 
4 medium potatoes, peeled and chopped 
1/2 C. onion, chopped 
3/4 C. canned peas and carrots, drained 
1 C. red curry sauce 
12 large wonton wrappers

Directions

In a crockpot, add the potato cubes and onion. Cook on high for 1-2 hours, or until potatoes are soft. Stir occasionally. At the end, turn the heat to low and add peas and carrots and curry sauce. Cook for 20 minutes or until heated all the way through and mixed thoroughly. Turn off heat and let cool.

Lightly flour a baking sheet. Cut each wanton wrapper in half diagonally and spoon 1-2 tablespoons of filling into the middle of each triangle. Brush the edges of the wrappers with water, fold into a triangle, and seal the edges.

In a deep-fryer or deep, heavy pot, heat the oil to 350 degrees. Fry a few samosas at a time, 2-3 minutes on each side, or until golden brown. Drain on paper towel and serve with chutney.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/amazing_crockpot_vegetable_samosas.htm

Im not sure how many of you have access to pickerel but this just sounded good  wonder if you could use it on any white fish.

Honey Fried Freshwater Pickerel

Ingredients

1 egg
2 teaspoons honey
1/3 cup flour
1 cup saltine crackers, crushed finely (approx 18 crackers)
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon black pepper
1/8 teaspoon cayenne, increase amount if you like a little more heat
4 pickerel fillets
Extra honey for drizzling
Lemon wedges.

Drections

1)In a bowl, beat egg and honey.

2)In a separate bowl, combine flour, cracker crumbs, salt, black pepper, and cayenne.

3)Dip fillets in egg and honey mixture and then coat with the crumb mixture.

4)In a frying pan heat just enough oil to cover the bottom.

5)Fry fish in the pan over medium high heat, 3 minutes per side or until fish flakes easily with a fork and has a nice golden brown color.

6)Drizzle with extra honey and lemon. Serve with coleslaw or a salad.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

Stuffed Pizza Casserole

Deep dish pizza chock full of a beef, Italian sausage and veggie filling that will have everyone begging for seconds!

SERVES 6

What You'll Need:

1/2 pound Italian sausage, casing removed 
1/2 pound ground beef 
1 cup sliced fresh mushrooms 
1/2 cup chopped red bell pepper 
2 (10-ounce) cans refrigerated pizza dough, divided 
3 cups shredded mozzarella cheese, divided 
1 1/2 cups pizza sauce, divided

What To Do:

1.	Preheat oven to 425 degrees F. Coat a 9- x 13-inch baking dish with cooking spray.

2.	In a large skillet over medium heat, cook sausage and ground beef 8 to 10 minutes, or until browned, stirring occasionally. Stir in mushrooms and bell pepper and cook 3 to 5 minutes, or until just tender. Drain and set aside.

3.	Meanwhile, unroll 1 pizza dough, press into bottom and halfway up sides of prepared baking dish. Sprinkle with 1 cup cheese, top with 3/4 cup pizza sauce, spoon meat mixture evenly over sauce, and sprinkle with 1 more cup cheese. Unroll and place second pizza dough on top. Press bottom and top crust edges together to seal. Make a few small slits in top crust

4.	Bake 15 minutes. Remove from oven, pour remaining pizza sauce over crust and sprinkle with remaining cheese. Bake an additional 8 to 10 minutes, or until crust is browned.

http://www.mrfood.com/Pizza/Stuffed-Pizza-Casserole

Chop Suey Pasta

SERVES 6

What You'll Need:

3/4 pound (12 ounce) small pasta shape, like small shells or elbows 
2 tablespoons vegetable oil 
1 cup chopped celery 
1 cup chopped green bell pepper 
1 pound ground beef 
1 (10-1/2 ounce) can condensed tomato soup 
Salt to taste 
Black pepper to taste 
2 cups (8 ounces) shredded Cheddar cheese, divided

What To Do:

1)Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Coat a 2-quart casserole dish with cooking spray

2)In a large pot of boiling salted water cook pasta to desired doneness; drain and place in a large bowl.

3)Meanwhile, in a large skillet, heat oil over medium-high heat; saute celery and green pepper until tender, then drain off excess fat.

4)Return vegetables to skillet and add ground beef; cook beef until no pink remains. Add ground beef-vegetable mixture to pasta

5)Gently stir in tomato soup, add salt and pepper, then stir in 1 cup of shredded Cheddar cheese.

6)Place mixture in a prepared 2-quart casserole dish and top with remaining 1 cup of Cheddar cheese.

7)Bake 30 minutes. Serve hot.

http://www.mrfood.com/Pastas/Chop-Suey-Pasta

Can you figure out the secret ingredient?

Secret Ingredient Meatloaf

SERVES 6

What You'll Need:

1 1/2 pounds ground beef 
1 egg 
1 cup chunky salsa 
1 cup coarsely crushed ranch-flavored tortilla chips 
1 cup (4 ounces) shredded Mexican cheese blend, divided 
1 teaspoon chili powder 
1/2 teaspoon cumin 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon black pepper

What To Do:

1)Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Coat a 9- x 5-inch loaf pan with cooking spray.

2)In a large bowl, combine beef, egg, salsa, tortilla chips, 1/2 cup cheese, the chili powder, cumin, salt, and pepper; mix well. Place in loaf pan.

3)Bake 55 to 60 minutes, or until no pink remains. Sprinkle remaining cheese over meatloaf and cook another 2 minutes, or until cheese is melted. Let stand 5 minutes, then slice and serve.

http://www.mrfood.com/Beef/Secret-Ingredient-Meatloaf

Healthy Grilled Chicken Barley Wraps Diana Yen

If you dont have time to cook chicken (grilled, poached, or baked would work wonderfully), feel free to use store-bought rotisserie chicken for this recipe. You can remove the skin and shred or slice the chicken into bite-sized pieces.

Healthy Grilled Chicken Barley Wraps

Serves: 4-6

Ingredients

2 cups cooked chicken, sliced or shredded
3/4 cup barley
2 cups orange juice
Radishes, thinly sliced
Ground red pepper
Orange peel, finely shredded
Snipped fresh mint
Cilantro
Bibb lettuce leaves
1/4 cup orange juice
3 tablespoons salad oil
1 tablespoon toasted sesame oil
2 tablespoons wine vinegar

Directions

1.	Cook the barley according to package directions, substituting 2 cups orange juice for 2 cups of water; drain.

2.	Toss warm barley with thinly sliced radishes, a dash of ground red pepper to taste, finely shredded orange peel, and snipped fresh mint and cilantro.

3.	For dressing, combine 1/4 cup orange juice, 3 tablespoons salad oil, 1 tablespoon toasted sesame oil, 2 tablespoons white wine vinegar, salt, and pepper.

4.	Toss barley mixture with half the dressing; reserve remaining half for dipping sauce. Add chicken.

5.	Place on Bibb lettuce leaves, roll up, and serve.

http://www.recipe.com/blogs/cooking/healthy-grilled-chicken-barley-wraps

Easy Broccoli, Cheese and Ham Muffins

Servings12

Ingredients

1 bag (12 oz) Green Giant Steamers frozen broccoli & cheese sauce 
1 1/2 cups Original Bisquick mix 
1/2 cup milk 
3 tablespoons vegetable oil 
1 egg 
1/2 cup diced cooked ham 
1/2 cup shredded sharp Cheddar cheese (2 oz)

Directions

1 Heat oven to 400°F. Spray 12 regular-size muffin cups with cooking spray.

2 Cook broccoli as directed on bag.

3 In large bowl, stir together Bisquick mix, milk, oil and egg. Stir in broccoli, ham and cheese just until well mixed. Spoon mixture evenly into muffin cups.

4 Bake 18 to 22 minutes or until golden brown. Cool 5 minutes; remove from pan. Serve warm.

Expert Tips: Wrap and refrigerate any leftover muffins. Unwrap and reheat 1 at a time on microwavable plate 15 to 30 seconds or until warm.

Nutrition Information: Serving Size: 1 Muffin  Calories 160 - Calories from Fat 90

% Daily Value: Total Fat 10g; 10% - Saturated Fat 3 1/2g; 3 1/2% - Trans Fat 1/2g; 1/2% - Cholesterol 30mg;30% - Sodium 400mg; 400% - Total Carbohydrate 12g; 12% - Dietary Fiber1g; 1% - Sugars 2g; 2% - Protein 6g; 6%

% Daily Value*: Vitamin A 4%; Vitamin C 6%; Calcium8%; Iron 4%;

Exchanges:1 Starch; 0 Fruit; 0 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 1/2 Lean Meat; 0 High-Fat Meat; 1 1/2 Fat;

Carbohydrate Choices: 1

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/easy-broccoli-cheese-and-ham-muffins

Waffle Mix Recipe

Ingredients

4-1/2 cups all-purpose flour 
3 cups whole wheat flour 
2/3 cup sugar 
1/4 cup baking powder 
1 tablespoon apple pie spice 
1 teaspoon salt 
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon

ADDITIONAL INGREDIENTS:

1 cup 2% milk 
1 egg 
2 tablespoons canola oil

Directions

In a large bowl, combine the first seven ingredients. Store in an airtight container for up to 2 months. Yield: 6 batches (1-1/3 cups each).

To prepare waffles: Place 1-1/3 cups waffle mix in a large bowl. In another bowl, whisk the milk, egg and oil. Stir into dry ingredients just until moistened.

Bake in a preheated waffle iron according to manufacturers directions until golden brown. Yield: 6 waffles per batch. 
Nutritional Facts: 2 waffles equals 358 calories, 13 g fat (2 g saturated fat), 77 mg cholesterol, 463 mg sodium, 50 g carbohydrate, 4 g fiber, 11 g protein.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/waffle-mix

Basic Brownie Mix Recipe

For variety, add extra goodies to this simple brownie mix. It's a quick answer to dessert for a busy family or when unexpected company stops by. Kathryn Roach, Edgemont, Arkansas

MAKES: 45 servings

Ingredients

5 cups sugar 
3 cups all-purpose flour 
1 can (8 ounces) baking cocoa 
1 teaspoon salt

ADDITIONAL INGREDIENTS (for each batch of brownies):

1/2 cup butter, melted 
2 eggs, lightly beaten 
1 tablespoon water 
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract

FOR CARAMEL-NUT BROWNIES:

1/4 cup caramel ice cream topping 
3/4 cup chopped pecans, toasted, divided 
FOR CHERRY BROWNIES: 
1/2 cup dried cherries or cranberries 
1/2 cup water 
Frosting of your choice, optional

Directions

1.	In a large bowl, combine the sugar, flour, cocoa and salt. Store in an airtight container in a cool dry place for up to 6 months. Yield: 5 batches (about 10 cups total).

2.	To prepare basic brownies: Preheat oven to 350°. In a large bowl, combine 2 cups brownie mix, butter, eggs, water and vanilla. Pour into a greased 8-in.-square baking dish. Bake 25-30 minutes or until a toothpick inserted near the center comes out clean. Cool on a wire rack. Yield: 9 servings.

3.	To prepare caramel-nut brownies: Prepare basic brownie batter. Pour half into a greased 8-in.-square baking dish. Drizzle with caramel topping and sprinkle with 1/2 cup pecans. Top with remaining batter and pecans. Bake and cool as directed. Yield: 9 servings.

4.	To prepare cherry brownies: In a small saucepan, bring the cherries and water to a boil. Remove from heat; let stand 5 minutes. Drain and pat dry. Prepare basic brownie batter; stir in cherries. Pour mixture into a greased 8-in.-square baking dish. Bake and cool as directed. Frost if desired. Yield: 9 servings. 
Originally published as Basic Brownie Mix in Quick Cooking March/April 2004, p22

Nutritional Facts: 1 serving (1 each) equals 238 calories, 12 g fat (7 g saturated fat), 74 mg cholesterol, 170 mg sodium, 32 g carbohydrate, 1 g fiber, 3 g protein.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/basic-brownie-mix

All-Star Muffin Mix Recipe

MAKES: 48 servings

Ingredients

8 cups all-purpose flour
3 cups sugar
3 tablespoons baking powder
2 teaspoons salt
2 teaspoons ground cinnamon
2 teaspoons ground nutmeg

ADDITIONAL INGREDIENTS:

1 egg
1 cup 2% milk
1/2 cup butter, melted

FOR BANANA MUFFINS:

1 cup mashed ripe bananas (about 2 medium)

FOR BLUEBERRY MUFFINS:

1 cup fresh or frozen blueberries

FOR CRANBERRY-PECAN MUFFINS:

1 cup chopped fresh or frozen cranberries
1/2 cup chopped pecans
3 tablespoons sugar

FOR APRICOT-CHERRY MUFFINS:

1/2 cup chopped dried apricots
1/2 cup dried cherries

FOR CAPPUCCINO MUFFINS:

1 cup miniature semisweet chocolate chips
2 teaspoons instant coffee granules

FOR CARROT-RAISIN MUFFINS:

3/4 cup shredded carrots
1/3 cup golden raisins

FOR APPLE-CHEESE MUFFINS:

1/2 cup shredded peeled apple 
1/2 cup shredded Colby-Monterey Jack cheese

FOR RHUBARD ORANGE MUFFINS

3/4 cup diced fresh or frozen rhubarb

Directions

1.	In a large bowl, combine the first six ingredients. Store in airtight containers in a cool dry place or in the freezer for up to 6 months. Yield: 4 batches (11 cups).

2.	To prepare plain muffins: Place 2-3/4 cups muffin mix in a large bowl. Whisk the egg, milk and butter; stir into dry ingredients just until moistened. Fill paper-lined muffin cups three-fourths full. Bake at 400° for 18-21 minutes or until a toothpick comes out clean. Cool for 5 minutes before removing to a wire rack. Serve warm.

3.	To prepare Banana Muffins: Place 2-3/4 cups muffin mix in a large bowl. Whisk the egg, milk, butter and bananas; stir into dry ingredients just until moistened. Fill muffin cups and bake as directed for plain muffins.

4.	To prepare Blueberry Muffins: Place 2-3/4 cups muffin mix in a large bowl. Whisk the egg, milk and butter; stir into dry ingredients just until moistened. Fold in blueberries. Fill muffin cups and bake as directed for plain muffins.

5.	To prepare Cranberry-Pecan Muffins: In a large bowl, combine 2-3/4 cups muffin mix, cranberries, pecans and sugar. Whisk the egg, milk and butter; stir into dry ingredients just until moistened. Fill muffin cups and bake as directed for plain muffins.

6.	To prepare Apricot-Cherry Muffins: In a large bowl, combine 2-3/4 cups muffin mix, apricots and cherries. Whisk the egg, milk and butter; stir into dry ingredients just until moistened. Fill muffin cups and bake as directed for plain muffins.

7.	To prepare Cappuccino Muffins: In a large bowl, combine 2-3/4 cups muffin mix, chocolate chips and coffee granules. Whisk the egg, milk and butter; stir into dry ingredients just until moistened. Fill muffin cups and bake as directed for plain muffins.

8.	To prepare Carrot-Raisin Muffins: In a large bowl, combine 2-3/4 cups muffin mix, carrots and raisins. Whisk the egg, milk and butter; stir into dry ingredients just until moistened. Fill muffin cups and bake as directed for plain muffins.

9.	To prepare Apple-Cheese Muffins: In a large bowl, combine 2-3/4 cups muffin mix, apple and cheese. Whisk the egg, milk and butter; stir into dry ingredients just until moistened. Fill muffin cups and bake as directed for plain muffins.

10.	To prepare Rhubarb-Orange Muffins: In a large bowl, combine 2-3/4 cups muffin mix, rhubarb and marmalade. Whisk the egg, milk and butter; stir into dry ingredients just until moistened. Fill muffin cups and bake as directed for plain muffins. Yield: 1 dozen per batch.

Nutritional Facts: 1 plain muffin equals 208 calories, 9 g fat (5 g saturated fat), 39 mg cholesterol, 244 mg sodium, 30 g carbohydrate, 1 g fiber, 3 g protein.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/all-star-muffin-mix

Biscuit Baking Mix Recipe

You need just four common pantry staples to put together this versatile mix. I use it in recipes that call for store-bought baking mix. It's the key to lightly browned biscuits as well as to chunky dumpling soup. Tami Christman, Soda Springs, Idaho

MAKES: 48 servings

Ingredients

9 cups all-purpose flour 
1/4 cup baking powder 
1 tablespoon salt 
2 cups shortening

Directions

1.	In a large bowl, mix the flour, baking powder and salt; cut in shortening until mixture resembles coarse crumbs. Store in an airtight container in a cool dry place or in the freezer for up to 8 months.

2.	Biscuit Baking Mix may be used to prepare the following recipes: Cinnamon-Sugar Scones, Flaky Italian Biscuits and Chicken Dumpling Soup. Yield: 12 cups.

Nutritional Facts: 1/4 cup mix equals 159 calories, 8 g fat (2 g saturated fat), 0 cholesterol, 248 mg sodium, 18 g carbohydrate, 1 g fiber, 2 g protein.

Originally published as Biscuit Baking Mix in Quick Cooking January/February 2004, p55

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/biscuit-baking-mix

Chocolate Cake with Whipped Mocha Ganache Frosting

Yield: 12 servings

A moist chocolate cake topped with a mocha-flavored ganache that has been whipped to soft peaks.
Ingredients:

For the Cake:

1¾ cups all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon kosher salt
¾ cup unsalted butter, at room temperature
2 cups granulated sugar
1 tablespoon vanilla extract
3 eggs, at room temperature
⅔ cup hottest tap water
⅔ cup unsweetened cocoa powder
1 teaspoon instant espresso powder
⅔ cup half-and-half

For the Frosting:

12 ounces dark chocolate, finely chopped
3 tablespoons unsalted butter, cut into small pieces, at room temperature
2 teaspoons instant espresso powder
1¼ cups heavy cream
1 tablespoon Kahlua
1 teaspoon vanilla extract

Directions:

1. Make the Cake: Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Grease a 9x13-inch pan; set aside.

2. In a medium bowl, sift together the flour and baking soda, then stir in the salt.

3. Using an electric mixer, beat the butter and sugar on medium speed for 5 minutes, until light and fluffy. Scrape down the bowl, then add the vanilla and beat in the eggs, one at a time, until incorporated and the batter is smooth.

4. In a medium bowl or large liquid measuring cup, whisk together the hot water, cocoa powder and espresso powder until smooth. Add the half-and-half and whisk until smooth.

5. With the mixer on low, add the flour and chocolate mixtures alternately in thirds, beginning and ending with the flour. With a rubber spatula, scrape down the bowl and ensure that the batter is well-mixed.

6. Pour the batter into the prepared pan, smooth the top, and bake for 20 to 30 minutes, until a cake tester inserted in the center comes out clean. Cool completely in the pan on a wire rack before frosting.

7. Make the Frosting: Place the chocolate, butter and espresso powder in a large bowl. Pour the cream into a small saucepan and place over medium heat until it simmers. Remove from the heat and pour it evenly over the chocolate mixture. Let stand for 1 minute, then gently stir with a rubber spatula until everything is melted and smooth. Stir in the Kahlua and vanilla extract until thoroughly combined. Refrigerate for 30 minutes.

9.	Scrape down the bowl and beat the frosting with a handheld mixer on high speed for ONLY 15 to 20 seconds, until the mixture forms soft peaks (if you overbeat it, it will curdle). Immediately spread on the cake and serve. The cake can be stored, covered, at room temperature for up to 4 days.

Note: Half and half is a common ingredient sold in the U.S. - it is a 50/50 blend of whole milk and heavy cream.

(Recipe from Make It Ahead: A Barefoot Contessa Cookbook)

http://www.browneyedbaker.com/chocolate-cake-with-whipped-mocha-ganache-frosting/

Peanut Butter S'mores Pots

Total Cost: $1.22
Cost Per Serving: $0.61 each

Serves: 2-4
Ingredients

3 graham crackers $0.13
2 Tbsp butter $0.25
1 Tbsp sugar $0.05
2 Tbsp peanut butter (optional) $0.21
3 Tbsp milk chocolate chips $0.18
10 large marshmallows $0.40

Instructions

1.	Preheat the oven to 350 degrees. Place three whole graham crackers (rectangles, not the square half) and place them in a zip top bag. Use a rolling pin to crush the graham crackers into crumbs.

2.	Melt the butter in a medium bowl. Once melted, stir in the sugar and graham cracker crumbs. Stir the mixture until it looks like damp, coarse sand. Divide the mixture between two 8oz. ramekins and use the back of a spoon to pack the mixture into a solid layer.

3.	Drop about 1 Tbsp of peanut butter onto each graham cracker crust, followed by a sprinkle of chocolate chips (1 to 1.5 Tbsp for each ramekin). Arrange the marshmallows in a single layer in the ramekin. Use enough marshmallows so that they are touching each other, but not packed in tight. They will spread as they melt.

4.	Bake the smores pots for 15 minutes or until the marshmallows are puffy a d light golden brown. Serve hot) use pot holder or wrap the ramekin in a towel because it will be hot!).

http://www.budgetbytes.com/2015/07/peanut-butter-smores-pots

KID FRIENDLY JELLO FROSTING!!

UPDATE: New sugar free option at the end of this post.

UPDATE: Since posting this on Pinterest, a few people have commented that this frosting deflated on them after a day at room temperature. I've never had this problem, because I live in a DRY climate, but those of you living in HUMID climates are having this problem. So... if you live in a humid climate, you'll need to store the frosted cake in the fridge.

Ingredients

3 ounce pkg. of Jello (favorite flavor)
2/3 cup granulated sugar
1 egg white
1 teaspoon vanilla
1/2 cup BOILING water

Directions

Place the Jello powder, granulated sugar, egg white and vanilla in a GLASS OR METAL mixing bowl of a stand mixer. DO NOT USE PLASTIC and make sure your glass or metal bowl is clean of any grease or oil.

Turn the mixer on HIGH and immediately add the half cup of BOILING water. Whip on high for five minutes.

NOTE: This recipe only seems to work if you use a stand mixer, with whisk attachment. Also, make sure you use a glass or metal mixing bowl, do not try this with a plastic bowl.

NOTE: Some people have commented that they don't think raw egg whites are safe for children to eat. The egg whites in this recipe are no longer raw after you add the BOILING WATER.

NOTE: This recipe makes enough to frost 24 cupcakes, or a 9 x 13 cake. If you are going to do any piping or edges, you might have to double the recipe.

NOTE: This frosting pipes beautifully and holds its shape well. Like any 7 minute type frosting, it does get a little sticky/tacky the second day, so its best if you make it the day you want to serve it. If you have to make it the night before, just store it in an airtight container that doesn't touch the frosting.

NOTE: This frosting has so many fun possibilities for birthday cakes/cupcakes. It would also make a wonderful filling.

SUGAR FREE FROSTING OPTION

Since putting this recipe on Pinterest, I have heard from several people who are wondering about the possibility of sugar free jello and Splenda...well, I had to try it.

First of all, we didn't like it as much as the original recipe (with regular jello and granulated sugar). The taste was good, but the texture of the sugar free version + Splenda was just a little too foamy for us (that didn't stop us from eating it though...lol)

I followed the original recipe, substituting exact amounts with the sugar free products

I used 2/3 cup of granulated Splenda, 1 egg white, 1 teaspoon vanilla and a small (4 serving) size box of sugar free jello. I mixed those items together in my stand mixer and added 1/2 cup of BOILING (not just hot) water while the mixer was running on HIGH. Let the boiling water run down the inside of the mixing bowl, so it cools off a couple degree's before hitting the egg white.

Mix on HIGH setting for at least 5 minutes (will take longer if you are in a humid climate). After 5 minutes, my frosting looked like this:

It was very foamy, and almost tasted like a sweet fruity meringue. It still pipes nicely.

I'm not sure whats up with the sparkle; the final frosting DID have a "fairy tale shine" to it, and I thought perhaps it might have a granular taste, but it didn't; it was very smooth.

I let this frosting sample set out at room temperature for several hours to see if it would deflate (it didn't), but it did form a VERY THIN crispy crust (keep in mind I'm in a dry climate). I also put a similar frosting sample (uncovered) in the fridge and after a few hours, there was NO appreciable difference between it and the sample I kept at room temperature.

It's hard to explain the mouth feel of this sugar free frosting.

I cut the frosting sample in half... it tasted sort of like a cross between a sweet meringue and a wet marshmallow whip... does that make sense?

My conclusion: We liked the original recipe better, however, if your dietary concerns require a sugar free frosting, this is worth a try!!

http://www.yummly.com/recipe/external/KID-FRIENDLY-JELLO-FROSTING

Now for a few articles that I thought you might enjoy  they are short so wont take too long to read.

Bored with Brown Rice - Try These 5 High-Fiber Alternatives

By What To Eat

Published Jul 20, 2015

Many Americans arent eating enough dietary fiber, with most getting only half of the daily recommended value of 25 to 30 grams from what they eat. By not hitting the daily requirement, youre missing out on important health benefits: Not only does fiber aid in satiety and prevent overeating, but since the nutrient isnt broken down into sugar like other carbohydrates, it can help regulate blood-sugar levels, improve digestion, and aid in weight loss.

At 8 grams of fiber per cup (before cooking), brown rice is a better option than refined white rice (which has between 2 and 5 grams per cup). But if youre really looking to increase fiber consumption, making the switch to higher-fiber whole grains will help you pack even more into your meals. Get started with these five healthy swaps that are also flavorful recipe ideas.

Quinoa

This complete protein is a nutty substitute for brown rice that offers up 12 grams of fiber per cup. Try it in Spoonful of Flavors Cilantro Lime Shrimp Quinoa Bowl, a perfect summer lunch with vitamin-rich mangoes, low-calorie shrimp, and a creamy Greek yogurt and avocado cream dressing thats low in saturated fat.

Sorghum

Another nutty grain, sorghums dry quality works best in cold salads like this Late Summer Abundance Bowl from My New Roots. The naturally gluten-free grain also provides 12 grams of fiber per cup and pairs well with non-starchy vegetables like zucchini.

Oats

While the pantry staple is typically served at breakfast with sweet fruit and nuts, oatmeal is a versatile ingredient that also makes a great savory dish. With 16 grams of fiber per cup, steel-cut oats are a filling and energizing way to start your day. Mix up the morning meal with this Savory Spinach Steel Cut Oatmeal from Uproot From Oregon, which reinvents the dish with eggs, tomatoes, and fresh spinach.

Bulgur

You might be familiar with bulgur wheat as the base of tabbouleh, but its also a great grain for heartier dishes like Healthy Nibbles and Bits Coconut Bulgur and Butternut Squash Bowl. Bulgur, like steel-cut oats, is minimally processed and is a great source of fiber at 24 grams per cup. Adding butternut squash boosts fiber even more, and adds a dose of potassium, magnesium, and vitamins A and C.

Barley

At 32 grams of fiber per cup, barley is a fiber powerhouse and is especially delicious as a risotto, or cooked in low-sodium chicken or vegetable broth. Bowl of Deliciouss Barley Risotto with Asparagus, Basil and Lemon cuts cooking time in half by soaking barley in water overnight, making this recipe perfect for a quick meal on busy weeknights. You can serve the dish as-is for a vegetarian side, or top it with a lean protein like grilled chicken, fish, or eggs for a more substantial main course.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/columns/recipe-of-the-day/high-fiber-alternatives-to-brown-rice

I told Heidi about this article  dont know if she will follow up with or not.

Fennel Seed Water Will Help You Lose Weight

There are many methods that help with weight loss. Some are more arduous than others, but I doubt there is a simpler and more effective way than drinking fennel seed water along the day. This golden drink you can easily make at home has such a refreshing, clean scent you'll feel it working even before you sip it. It has a taste that reminds one of liquorice, and it also refreshes the breath.

I highly recommended knowing this drink and the simple ways of making it, so you too can sip it every day and enjoy its slimming properties. I've started drinking fennel seed water a few months ago, and I can definitely attest to a change in my life. This is a very old remedy that helps weight loss, originating in India, and it works remarkably well.

How does fennel seed water help with w


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Summary of 24th July, 2015 (by Darowil)

*The circles of life*
A very traumatic week for us with the death of June (*jknappva* ) which has thrown all of us. She was a very lovely caring woman who will be greatly missed by all of us - but who has now met her beloved saviour. So for June this is a wonderful thing.

*Tami* had requested prayers for a young boy missing near her whose body was found in a nearby lake. Later in the week one of her cousins was killed by a car going through the house, their baby is in hospital with non-life threatening injuries and the other boys (including a nephew) received minor injuries only-and may well have saved the baby.

An old friend (100 years old) of *Arans* who broke her hip last year died this week. She had celebrated an early 100th birthday, which she loved.

To help us with the sorrow of these events we had the birth of three new babies. The little girl that *Lurker/Julie* made the Christening gown for has arrived and a new little boy to *Fans* adopted family and a couple *Sorlenna* knows who lost a boy to leukaemia, now have a little girl.

Health

*Gwens* hip is feeling better post-op though she hopes it will improve more yet. Her DH was hiking with friends who had gone on ahead. He become unwell and unable to keep going or even get up his tent at the end of the day. Was able to get himself to a road in the morning and was picked up by someone dropping off other hikers. Has recovered and is almost back to normal.

*Southern Gal's* niece (who she helped raise) has severe pain in her right side, had surgery to replace veins in her leg on Wednesday.

Heard via Gwen that *Bulldog* is having a great deal of pain from her back currently- MRI shows the back is getting worse, seeing the specialist again 1st September

*Pammie* has been MIA but reappeared.

*Purple* has been too busy with her GKs to visit to tell us what a great time she is having in France. Since returning with GS1 she has posted a little and is enjoying having him with them.

*Pacers* oldest son has a job interview on Thursday (trying to get full time in one of his current jobs). No news yet though he felt that the interview went well.

*Bonnie* is off to Sturgis USA today (Friday) on the bike. Not feeling well though- better by evening so hopefully she will be OK.

*Sugarsugar* had her 5 year colonoscopy done and it was clear, so now 3 years until the next one.

PHOTOS

5 - *Lurker* - Christening gown and bonnet
12 - *Purple* - Jetskiing
14 - *Rookie* - Kids' corner of the family room
16 - *Fan* - Shrug
25 - *Swedenme* - Cinnamon buns
28 - *Designer* - Sock wool cardigan
28 - *Pacer * - Matthew's latest drawings
34 - *Sugarsugar* - Crochet knee blanket
42 - *Designer* - Photos from around Vancouver Island
51 - *Swedenme* - Minnie Mouse baby shoe 1
55 - *Swedenme* - Minnie Mouse baby shoe 2
62 - *Tami* - Family meal
64 - *Purple* - Mr P & DGS
70 - *Sorlenna* - Hats
70 - *Poledra* - Cowls and gloves
71 - *Poledra* - Solitary blooming rose bush!
76 - *Purple* - Mr P & DGS in the garden/Flowers for June
84 - *Swedenme* - Minnie Mouse baby shoes
95 - *Kate * - Caitlin
97 - *Kate* - Luke operating a digger

RECIPES
13 - *Fan* - Rumtopf
14 - *Rookie* - kolacky cookies (link)
87 - *Sam* - Easiest pizza dough ever
89 - *Bonnie* - Parsnip, Pecan and Maple Cake Recipe (link)

CRAFTS
63 - *Sam* - DIY campfire swings (link)
84 - *Sam* - Crochet Duckling booties (link)
89 - *Sam* - Baby hoodies (link)

OTHERS
3 - *Sam* - DIY compost bin (link)
58 - *Pacer* - June's obituary (link)
81 - *Bonnie* - Deep root watering spikes (link)
89 - *Sam* - 10 terrifying platforms (link)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maybe your clock is a little fast, Sam, I make it not quite the hour, yet!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this was the site i wanted you to look at and forgot to put in the address. i think you should look at this - quite interesting and you will find something for you. --- sam

http://www.ba-bamail.com/category_11/Health.aspx


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is a little fast and i keep forgetting - the computer says 4:57. should have looked at that. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Maybe your clock is a little fast, Sam, I make it not quite the hour, yet!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> it is a little fast and i keep forgetting - the computer says 4:57. should have looked at that. --- sam


Lol, :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam like all the news about your family . I hope little Avery enjoys himself with his friend and that the weather stays nice for him and the rest if your family when they go camping . Young love made me smile wonder how long it will last 
Thanks for the summary Margaret and Kate 
Sonja


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

This KTP has come a lot earlier to me. I usually get it in the wee hours on a Saturday morning and it is now just after 2:00 friday afternoon. Thank you for the recipes. Some sound very good.

Sam I am one of those who moans and drips( literally )'when it is hot. We have had a hot dry summer and that usually doesn't happen until August. 
No rain to speak of, forest fires, and my poor garden is really suffering as we are on watering restriction. 
I am thinking about the middle of August I might replanting some things.

My little dog is wanting to have a nap so,I am thinking we might have a snuggle on the couch&#128522;

Marilynn


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwen - all you gardners out there --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/diy/how-to-grow-cucumbers/?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=1b1b0b2ec3-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-1b1b0b2ec3-60616885


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you for the new Tea Party Sam, and ladies. Great recipes as always. Have a Happy Birthday camping trip Sam and family. 
I have been crocheting some small doilies with my sister for our local Italian restaurant. Will try to post a photo of some, later. Sadly still no news of my new place. Once my son gets back from holiday he will chase them up. He was in Brussels on Sunday and going to Hamburg Monday. said they saw some lovely buildings and loads of lace. Didn't get me any but will take me to get some one day. All take care. Prayers for all in need.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you for the new Tea Party Sam, and ladies. Great recipes as always. Have a Happy Birthday camping trip Sam and family. 
I have been crocheting some small doilies with my sister for our local Italian restaurant. Will try to post a photo of some, later. Sadly still no news of my new place. Once my son gets back from holiday he will chase them up. He was in Brussels on Sunday and going to Hamburg Monday. said they saw some lovely buildings and loads of lace. Didn't get me any but will take me to get some one day. All take care. Prayers for all in need. Those having trips or visits have a great time.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Off to another great start, Sam & ladies.

I was thinking of making meat loaf but still reluctant to turn on the oven (have made it in the microwave but don't like it), so I think I'll make turkey tacos and refried beans instead.

I've picked up the other part (wrap? blanket? not sure yet) that goes with the hat patterns (the twisted stitches) and done a couple more rounds on it...have to figure out where to go next. Hope to get some done on Mother's quilt this weekend as well. It will need to be cooler before I put it in the frame and quilt it, but since August starts tomorrow (!), it'll be autumn before I know it.

We've been getting some wonderful rain so far this monsoon season. A couple of days ago, we had a crazy storm with very loud thunder--I liked it, though!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Evening Sam, had a great day with my English gks and gs1. The hoys sre both here tonight. We have been playing cards and hopefully they srd now asleep, well at least they are quiet. LM wanted to stay too, but l have promised her a girly day out.

Hope everyone has a great week end and healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all xxx.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, chicken auks sounds yummy.
Margaret and Kate, thank you for summary.
Tami, big hug you have had a bad stretch.
Daralene, hope your back to feeling good. Reading new book on Energy Medicine. Very interesting.
Julie, sounds, hate tin king even if it is only part of some rows.
Safe at home with excited Maya. Over 100 degrees so won't walk her til tomorrow morning. Just love on her I guess. 
Knit a pair of fingerless knits for DGD while in Napa. Will start on mohair scarf for her in cooler weather.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, chicken auks sounds yummy.
> Margaret and Kate, thank you for summary.
> Tami, big hug you have had a bad stretch.
> Daralene, hope your back to feeling good. Reading new book on Energy Medicine. Very interesting.
> ...


I suppose the moral is don't knit when tired!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The Guernsey back and front, split now for the yokes.
The lemon and orange trees with their bamboo stakes
And the lavender.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Evening Sam, had a great day with my English gks and gs1. The hoys sre both here tonight. We have been playing cards and hopefully they srd now asleep, well at least they are quiet. LM wanted to stay too, but l have promised her a girly day out.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week end and healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all xxx.


~~~LOVE the new avatar! You look so delighted....with everything! We'll miss you and Londy girl at KAP this year!


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> this was the site i wanted you to look at and forgot to put in the address. i think you should look at this - quite interesting and you will find something for you. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/category_11/Health.aspx


What an interesting site, thanks Sam. Lots of interesting tidbits to look at so I can procrastinate on doing housework.😊


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~Marking my spot. Oh my....I read about June. I will miss her tremendously....but I am thankful for having met her through the KTP. She will be missed in many ways.

Prayers and energies to all who have had sad news this week. Mountains of soothing thoughts for all.

We are back to Ohio tomorrow. We will be there through the KAP and maybe longer. Getting excited about KAP....still a few items to make.

Peaceful hugs to all......


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I suppose the moral is don't knit when tired!


Well not something complicated at least.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

check out this sox yarn. --- sam

http://biscotteyarns.com/collections/bis-sock-yarn-semi-solid-hand-dyed-yarns


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sam presumeably not hearing from Bailee means everything is fine as if anything was wrong Heidi would be fairly quickly be contacted. It could be that they don't have good phone coverage as well.
Hope Avery has a great time away- and he isn't too much at home.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey back and front, split now for the yokes.
> The lemon and orange trees with their bamboo stakes
> And the lavender.


well - i hope you have the front and back figured out before you get too far on the yokes. i think the bamboo stakes should hopefully keep your plants safe. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

housework - i vaguely remember mother doing something like that - unfortunately i have not her tidy habits. --- sam



mags7 said:


> What an interesting site, thanks Sam. Lots of interesting tidbits to look at so I can procrastinate on doing housework.😊


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

heidi gets a short message everyday - all seems to go well - they don't have good wifi so it is quite limiting. --- sam --- she has had time to take pictures - 15oo so far.



darowil said:


> Sam presumeably not hearing from Bailee means everything is fine as if anything was wrong Heidi would be fairly quickly be contacted. It could be that they don't have good phone coverage as well.
> Hope Avery has a great time away- and he isn't too much at home.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well not something complicated at least.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> well - i hope you have the front and back figured out before you get too far on the yokes. i think the bamboo stakes should hopefully keep your plants safe. --- sam


I will be ringing Cousin Jean later today, when she is likely to have woken up, so she can choose! 
I was rather pleased about how substantial the stakes are. I could have paid far too much had I bought them at the plant shop!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Julie...The Guernsey is looking fabulous. Your cousin will look stunning in it.

Carol...Enjoy your time by the lake. 

I haven't caught up with last week, but wanted to check in on the new tea party. Matthew and I will go to the Ohio house and mow grass as well as scrape old paint off the basement walls. I hope to return in the evening. It is 5 hours there and 5 hours back. I don't want to pay for a hotel room. Hoping to just relax on Sunday. This afternoon, I learned that a very special 16 year old is fighting for her life after a horrific car accident yesterday. The driver of the car has died and the two 16 year old girls are in critical condition. I hope both girls will pull through this horrible experience. Their lives will be forever changed from this accident. 

Matthew finished the Sydney drawing and I am amazed by the markings on the fur coat. I had to take a look at the photo again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you so much, Pacer!



pacer said:


> Julie...The Guernsey is looking fabulous. Your cousin will look stunning in it.
> 
> Carol...Enjoy your time by the lake.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is a free ebook on gluten free bread recipes. --- sam

http://www.faveglutenfreerecipes.com/Gluten-Free-Breads/Homemade-Bread-Recipes-Only-the-Best-Gluten-Free-Bread-eCookbook


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Today is Siouxann's birthday and I sent her a PM earlier today. She replied that she had hoped to be able to attend this year's KAP but will be having a hip replaced at the end of August and will be a while recovering. I assume she thinks that we will be meeting in October again. Tried to clear that point up for her.

Life has also gotten in her way and she is feeling a bit awkward about jumping back into conversations since she has been away from us for so long. I encouraged her to step into the melee' wherever she feels like it and not to be uncomfortable about it. She is one of the family and doesn't need anyone's permission to participate around the table.

She sends best wishes to all of us. It might be encouraging if she had some PMs from us soon.

Ohio Joy


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

Good afternoon,evening or night as the case may be. I haven't commented for quite awhile due to the neuralgia and gout in my fingers being very painful. I have been on treatment now for several months and am only now having intermittent relief. I laughed when the rheumatologist said that that was what it was and said "well can't I miss any diagnoses possible before I die now can I." This has been a very miserable year for me. I knit,read,and play computer games. Intermittently something acts up on the computer and I have to wait for my friend to have time to come and straighten me out. My intestines have been a major problem lately since I was released from the hospital last Nov. I have tried intermittently to keep up with Julie so that she could transmit the news that I couldn't bring myself to write. I am saddened by the loss of June. 
Was it something that we knew about or something sudden. 
I applaud the addition of the summaries a brilliant idea as
it is so hard to keep up day to day for me and I am finding facebook too time consuming. I haven't been getting out much and haven't been able to rebuild my strength. I am making it to the SUn services at the kingdom hall and hope to be able to go to the convention the 8,14&16 of this month. One of the members has made special arrangements so that I will not be so drained by putting some time between sessions. It is always very uplifting and hopeful and leaves me with a more positive outlook. I take notes while there to review at other times. Julie it sounds as if you are settling in quite nicely. The people across the street got a darling chihuahua/minmpin mix puppy which is darling and made me sad for lack of canine company. Everyone is discouraging me from getting another dog for reasons of safety and fear that I would trip over him and would not be able to care for him adequately. Still I could easily have managed one like this one I think. Shelties,my breed of choice might just be too much grooming and have become rare he and very expensive. I am mostly knitting dishcloths for the present as I have to stop and rest every 4-5 rows, but have managed to turn out quite a few.. I am using the feather and fan motif and have discovered that if I reverse the pattern for the last four rows I do get some of the wave pattern on both edges. Sam you outdo yourself every time I open the kp/tp there are a greater number of recipes. I particularly liked the brownie variations and may make some of those soon. I hope that we have less news
of our friends havng illness and death. It does seem that
we are suffering a lot of loss of our older guests. I am glad to hear that you are planning another KAP apparently at Sam's invitation again. I have skype now due to the loving donation by Sorlena, so maybe this year I can join.
Julie can you keep me in the loop as to when and how we
get together. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I had already rung her, Joy.



jheiens said:


> Today is Siouxann's birthday and I sent her a PM earlier today. She replied that she had hoped to be able to attend this year's KAP but will be having a hip replaced at the end of August and will be a while recovering. I assume she thinks that we will be meeting in October again. Tried to clear that point up for her.
> 
> Life has also gotten in her way and she is feeling a bit awkward about jumping back into conversations since she has been away from us for so long. I encouraged her to step into the melee' wherever she feels like it and not to be uncomfortable about it. She is one of the family and doesn't need anyone's permission to participate around the table.
> 
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Had a request for fried chicken from Tim and Don for supper tonight. Don't make it often because I have splatters all over the island and the floor around it. Anyway, Susan had brought home a pound of fresh asparagus mid-week and I was hungry for homemade dressing/stuffing. So, before she went home, DGGD helped me with vegs and stirring when I put in the broth I'd simmered them in as well as the seasonings. She claims I'm her favorite 'gram' because I teach her so many things and let her help cook stuff.

I steamed the asparagus spears lightly after I'd baked the dressing and fried the chicken. Fresh, sliced strawberries provided dessert and we called it delicious!!

I'm back to knitting on the wingspan again tonight so I'll check in again later, hopefully.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Sam and everyone! I've still got to finish the last couple pages of last week, but I did read through the recipes, some really good sounding ones again. 
Marla and my couple hour jaunt today to _just_ run to the bank and the greenhouse/nursery, turned into about a 6 hour trek, we did get to the bank, then dropped the recycling off, and went to the greenhouse, got a few plants and then dropped the ones we picked up for my Aunt at her house, then David decided he wanted chicken, I have plenty of chicken but it would take to long to thaw, so off to Scottsbluff we went so that we could go to Safeway and get chicken leg quarters at .99/pound, then we had to stop at the pawn shop where we found Christopher a motor cycle helmet (good one for $30) and found DH a fly rod & reel for $89 ( new about $200-300), while we were in Yellowstone, he broke the tip off the cheapy one I had gotten him at walmart to see if he even liked fly fishing ( he doesn't like it, he loves it), then since DH beat us home and I knew he would want lunch, we picked him up some. I did get some read on here this afternoon before starting dinner. 
Hope that everyone is doing well, have a great evening/night. 
HUGS!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> gwen - all you gardners out there --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/diy/how-to-grow-cucumbers/?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=1b1b0b2ec3-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-1b1b0b2ec3-60616885


Great idea, our cucumbers and watermelon have taken over their half of the garden and are trying to become a hybrid at this point, we have trailers going everywhere, lol, David talks to them while trying patiently to get them going separate ways.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you for the new Tea Party Sam, and ladies. Great recipes as always. Have a Happy Birthday camping trip Sam and family.
> I have been crocheting some small doilies with my sister for our local Italian restaurant. Will try to post a photo of some, later. Sadly still no news of my new place. Once my son gets back from holiday he will chase them up. He was in Brussels on Sunday and going to Hamburg Monday. said they saw some lovely buildings and loads of lace. Didn't get me any but will take me to get some one day. All take care. Prayers for all in need. Those having trips or visits have a great time.


Hopefully you will get some good news soon. 
Nice trip, it will be wonderful for him to take you to go get some lace. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey back and front, split now for the yokes.
> The lemon and orange trees with their bamboo stakes
> And the lavender.


The Guernsey looks wonderful Julie, and the fruit trees will be wonderful, scent as well as fruit when they mature. I love lavender, I've got mine by the front door, opposite my rosemary, just wish the lavender would bloom so I can use it to infuse some simple syrup.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The Guernsey looks wonderful Julie, and the fruit trees will be wonderful, scent as well as fruit when they mature. I love lavender, I've got mine by the front door, opposite my rosemary, just wish the lavender would bloom so I can use it to infuse some simple syrup.


Thanks Kaye Jo! It is good to see it other than bunched on the one circular. 
I just hope the bamboo keeps the neighbours and their football out. We tried to dig a hole right by the front door, but it was too hard going.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Julie...The Guernsey is looking fabulous. Your cousin will look stunning in it.
> 
> Carol...Enjoy your time by the lake.
> 
> ...


I understand not wanting to have to do a hotel, just don't over do and safe travels to you and Matthew, going back and forth.

So sad to hear about the accident, I do hope that the girls will pull through and have a good quality for a long life.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Today is Siouxann's birthday and I sent her a PM earlier today. She replied that she had hoped to be able to attend this year's KAP but will be having a hip replaced at the end of August and will be a while recovering. I assume she thinks that we will be meeting in October again. Tried to clear that point up for her.
> 
> Life has also gotten in her way and she is feeling a bit awkward about jumping back into conversations since she has been away from us for so long. I encouraged her to step into the melee' wherever she feels like it and not to be uncomfortable about it. She is one of the family and doesn't need anyone's permission to participate around the table.
> 
> ...


Will send her a birthday message, but if you are reading Siouxann, just jump in anytime. 
Thank you for letting us know Joy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

If we are talking of people who are absent, I just found Gingerwitch on Facebook.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Marge!! 
I keep hoping and praying that you will get more permanent relief from the pain, glad though that you are able to pop in with us from time to time. Julie is very good about keeping us informed on how you are doing. 
I am so sorry that you haven't been able to resume your Tai chi, but I hope that the convention will be a wonderful time for you. I agree, a small pup would be good for the company at the very least, gives you someone to talk to when no one else is available, not to say the least of the snuggle factor, but if it is meant to be, it will surely be. 
Have a good evening, hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Had a request for fried chicken from Tim and Don for supper tonight. Don't make it often because I have splatters all over the island and the floor around it. Anyway, Susan had brought home a pound of fresh asparagus mid-week and I was hungry for homemade dressing/stuffing. So, before she went home, DGGD helped me with vegs and stirring when I put in the broth I'd simmered them in as well as the seasonings. She claims I'm her favorite 'gram' because I teach her so many things and let her help cook stuff.
> 
> I steamed the asparagus spears lightly after I'd baked the dressing and fried the chicken. Fresh, sliced strawberries provided dessert and we called it delicious!!
> 
> ...


Children do love to learn.  And dinner sounds divine!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Kaye Jo! It is good to see it other than bunched on the one circular.
> I just hope the bamboo keeps the neighbours and their football out. We tried to dig a hole right by the front door, but it was too hard going.


 Marla and I are playing with the idea of putting a very thorny hedge between her house and the neighbor, the little boys over there tramp all over her yard, which she wouldn't mind, it's the climbing her trees and pulling the limbs off her juvenile fruit trees that are the worst things, oh, and the balls hitting her windows. :roll: 
 I understand too hard a spot to dig, have found a couple of those around here.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> If we are talking of people who are absent, I just found Gingerwitch on Facebook.


I often wonder how she is doing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla and I are playing with the idea of putting a very thorny hedge between her house and the neighbor, the little boys over there tramp all over her yard, which she wouldn't mind, it's the climbing her trees and pulling the limbs off her juvenile fruit trees that are the worst things, oh, and the balls hitting her windows. :roll:
> I understand too hard a spot to dig, have found a couple of those around here.


There is often a down side!
Some thing to do with builder's debris I suspect.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I often wonder how she is doing.


Very busy with her gardens- there is a facebook page for the Public one.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sam, great recipes as usual! There are quite a few I need to go back and c & p this week. I am sure Bailee is having a great time, and having a lot of new, and educational, experiences. Avery will have lots of fun. Happy August Birthdays to your family.

Ladies, thank you for the summary, wonderful job as usual.

Martina, I hope that your new home comes thru soon.

Sorlenna, meatloaf is one of DH's favorite meals. I can do without it. The only way I make it is in the microwave. I think I have done it in the oven once in 33 years! Glad you are getting some good rain. I am sending up prayers that all who are in need of rain, get beneficial rain, and all the fires get put out quickly.

Purple, if those boys are quiet, bed time or not, you better go check on them! Around here, if it gets quiet, it means trouble! 

Sassafrass, thank you for the hugs. Visitation is Sunday, funeral is Monday. We are still having trouble believing it. It has hit DD especially hard, with the boys being the same age as DGS and the baby being about a year younger than Arianna. And Debbie was only 2 years older than DD. DH and I drove by the house Wed. evening. If you didn't know what happened, you would just think that there had been some storm damage to the outside of the house, or something like that. It is all covered over with a tarp, neatly done, and probably wood underneath. At this time, it is uninhabitable, and may not be able to be repaired. I don't know if they would even want to live there again. They are staying with family for now. I do pray that they can at least remove family treasures.

Stay inside where it is cooler. Maya will be happy to have your attention instead of a walk in that kind of heat.

I have spent the day at the sewing machine. Lots accomplished, so that was worth the stiff neck and back. I forget to take breaks, just like when I am on the computer! The "blue" moon was just gorgeous tonight. We watched it come up, before the mosquitoes found us. It has cooled off nicely this evening, so it was nice to be outside for a while. The kids are coming tomorrow to do some more painting, and DH is hoping to get the grands to help with some work he needs to do outside, while the back of the house is in the shade, so I will sew some more then. I am hoping to get it finished tomorrow, or at least close. I won't have time next week, with the funeral on Monday, and a chiropractor appointment on Tuesday. 

Hugs and prayers for all. 

PS: Ohio Joy, I almost forgot to say that I am glad that DGGD has finally started learning your rules. That will make things so much easier on all of you. Wonderful that Susan has so many wanting and needing her help. Prayers that she can find the money to do all she needs to do, and can find the time she needs to spend with Tim. Your family is a blessing to so many.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey back and front, split now for the yokes.
> The lemon and orange trees with their bamboo stakes
> And the lavender.


The Guernsey is beautiful! I hope the bamboo will protect your Lemon and Orange trees.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> check out this sox yarn. --- sam
> 
> http://biscotteyarns.com/collections/bis-sock-yarn-semi-solid-hand-dyed-yarns


Nope, no, not happening, no, you can't make me look at that! :lol: :lol: :lol: I am trying to be good, and you are NOT helping! I am trying to down size, not make the stash larger!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how many sts do you have on what size needles? --- sam -- dinner sounds good.



jheiens said:


> Had a request for fried chicken from Tim and Don for supper tonight. Don't make it often because I have splatters all over the island and the floor around it. Anyway, Susan had brought home a pound of fresh asparagus mid-week and I was hungry for homemade dressing/stuffing. So, before she went home, DGGD helped me with vegs and stirring when I put in the broth I'd simmered them in as well as the seasonings. She claims I'm her favorite 'gram' because I teach her so many things and let her help cook stuff.
> 
> I steamed the asparagus spears lightly after I'd baked the dressing and fried the chicken. Fresh, sliced strawberries provided dessert and we called it delicious!!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

all you get done in a day wears me out just reading about it. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone! I've still got to finish the last couple pages of last week, but I did read through the recipes, some really good sounding ones again.
> Marla and my couple hour jaunt today to _just_ run to the bank and the greenhouse/nursery, turned into about a 6 hour trek, we did get to the bank, then dropped the recycling off, and went to the greenhouse, got a few plants and then dropped the ones we picked up for my Aunt at her house, then David decided he wanted chicken, I have plenty of chicken but it would take to long to thaw, so off to Scottsbluff we went so that we could go to Safeway and get chicken leg quarters at .99/pound, then we had to stop at the pawn shop where we found Christopher a motor cycle helmet (good one for $30) and found DH a fly rod & reel for $89 ( new about $200-300), while we were in Yellowstone, he broke the tip off the cheapy one I had gotten him at walmart to see if he even liked fly fishing ( he doesn't like it, he loves it), then since DH beat us home and I knew he would want lunch, we picked him up some. I did get some read on here this afternoon before starting dinner.
> Hope that everyone is doing well, have a great evening/night.
> HUGS!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> The Guernsey is beautiful! I hope the bamboo will protect your Lemon and Orange trees.


Thank you, Tami! And so do I!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Julie...The Guernsey is looking fabulous. Your cousin will look stunning in it.
> 
> Carol...Enjoy your time by the lake.
> 
> ...


Mary, Please be careful trying to drive so many hours and get so much done at the Ohio house. I know you are trying to save money for the repairs, but we don't want you to fall asleep driving, either. Stop at a rest area to rest a bit if you need to on the way home. I will keep the girls in my prayers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

me too - she was always good for plant identification. sam



Poledra65 said:


> I often wonder how she is doing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Today is Siouxann's birthday and I sent her a PM earlier today. She replied that she had hoped to be able to attend this year's KAP but will be having a hip replaced at the end of August and will be a while recovering. I assume she thinks that we will be meeting in October again. Tried to clear that point up for her.
> 
> Life has also gotten in her way and she is feeling a bit awkward about jumping back into conversations since she has been away from us for so long. I encouraged her to step into the melee' wherever she feels like it and not to be uncomfortable about it. She is one of the family and doesn't need anyone's permission to participate around the table.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday Souixann! Please don't be shy about coming back. We all have life get in the way, so just jump right back in. KAP is in two weeks, not in October this year. Send me a PM if you want more information about it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Nope, no, not happening, no, you can't make me look at that! :lol: :lol: :lol: I am trying to be good, and you are NOT helping! I am trying to down size, not make the stash larger!


but it is so beautiful. how can you resist. --- sam :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is often a down side!
> Some thing to do with builder's debris I suspect.


Probably.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Very busy with her gardens- there is a facebook page for the Public one.


I'll have to look for it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> all you get done in a day wears me out just reading about it. --- sam


Well, to be honest Sam, most of it was done sitting on my butt in the car, the greenhouse was really not much work at all. 
Of course, because we weren't planning to be gone long, I didn't take my knitting, I usually take it even if we are just planning to run to the local grocer and back. :roll:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> but it is so beautiful. how can you resist. --- sam :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: So far, I have resisted going to the link you posted! I have enough sock yarn in my stash to keep us in socks for the rest of our lives, I think. And a friend just gave me another 100g skein that she didn't like the feel of when she started knitting with it. I will have to be careful when I knit it up, as DD will be trying to steal them when I have them finished. She won't care if they are too big in the leg, as long as they fit her feet! And she hates shoes and socks. I know she has cold feet if she has my hand knit socks on. Only socks she wears.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'll have to look for it.


It is called The Connie Hansen Garden


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 4. 12:11 am. DH has been peacefully sleeping in his chair with his laptop in his lap for a while now. I think it is time for bed! Good night.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey back and front, split now for the yokes.
> The lemon and orange trees with their bamboo stakes
> And the lavender.


The guernsey is looking great Julie really coming together now 
Your orange and lemon trees look good to . Hopefully they will be safe and grow to be lovely healthy trees 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The guernsey is looking great Julie really coming together now
> Your orange and lemon trees look good to . Hopefully they will be safe and grow to be lovely healthy trees
> Sonja


Goodness you are an early riser, Sonja! not 5 -30 yet in your part of the world. I have done another 2 cm's because I have only half the # of stitches! I do hope the trees survive!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Had a request for fried chicken from Tim and Don for supper tonight. Don't make it often because I have splatters all over the island and the floor around it. Anyway, Susan had brought home a pound of fresh asparagus mid-week and I was hungry for homemade dressing/stuffing. So, before she went home, DGGD helped me with vegs and stirring when I put in the broth I'd simmered them in as well as the seasonings. She claims I'm her favorite 'gram' because I teach her so many things and let her help cook stuff.
> 
> I steamed the asparagus spears lightly after I'd baked the dressing and fried the chicken. Fresh, sliced strawberries provided dessert and we called it delicious!!
> 
> ...


Your suppers always sound delicious Joy and you have made me hungry just thinking about it but it is way to early here to be getting up just getting light 
I'll stay here and keep reading and ignore my tummy 
I'm glad your DGGD is settling in at last knew she would . I think with you and your family to help her she will grow into a lovely young girl

Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Goodness you are an early riser, Sonja! not 5 -30 yet in your part of the world. I have done another 2 cm's because I have only half the # of stitches! I do hope the trees survive!


Been awake a while now always wake up early , always have done . Trying to keep quiet don't want to wake anyone else up although reading about joys supper has made my tummy rumble 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Been awake a while now always wake up early , always have done . Trying to keep quiet don't want to wake anyone else up although reading about joys supper has made my tummy rumble
> Sonja


 :thumbup: me too, although I have no-one to wake up, of course!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, David went to bed an hour and a half ago, so I guess I'll let the dogs out for the last time tonight and then get them settled for the night and go to bed. 
Sweet dreams to those who are going into the night, and have a lovely day for those that are going into the day. 
And of course, Julie have a wonderful whatever it is where you are as you are in between and a day over. 
HUGS!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: me too, although I have no-one to wake up, of course!


Only Ringo . I know sometimes even mishka thinks it's to early she sleeps at the bottom of the stairs right across the front door and sometimes just looks at me and shuts her eyes again 
Not looking to good weather wise here this morning dull and overcast 
But the forecast is for nice sunny weather starting tomorrow again so will see if they get it right


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, David went to bed an hour and a half ago, so I guess I'll let the dogs out for the last time tonight and then get them settled for the night and go to bed.
> Sweet dreams to those who are going into the night, and have a lovely day for those that are going into the day.
> And of course, Julie have a wonderful whatever it is where you are as you are in between and a day over.
> HUGS!!!


approaching 5 pm., here- just fed Ringo- and of course it is Saturday. Time to think of something for me to eat!
Sleep well!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: me too, although I have no-one to wake up, of course!


while you wake up and prepare for your day - sunday? - i will be going to bed. about 12:45am. --- sam :XD: :XD: :XD: i have no idea what these faces stand for.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Only Ringo . I know sometimes even mishka thinks it's to early she sleeps at the bottom of the stairs right across the front door and sometimes just looks at me and shuts her eyes again
> Not looking to good weather wise here this morning dull and overcast
> But the forecast is for nice sunny weather starting tomorrow again so will see if they get it right


He usually follows me around- occasionally he will stay in the bedroom, or head through if he wants that vantage point, and I am in the sitting room. Hope your forecast is accurate, ours was supposed to be rain but it didn't!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> while you wake up and prepare for your day - sunday? - i will be going to bed. about 12:45am. --- sam :XD: :XD: :XD: i have no idea what these faces stand for.


I've always taken them to be devilish not a 100% sure though! Bit early still for Sunday Sam! Just Saturday late afternoon. I always do a count from 9 am., this time of year, because I know that is 5 pm., for you, so you are 1 am., Saturday I think!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

If anyone is interested saw this on FB 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/my-muse 
Free with code LOVE


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey back and front, split now for the yokes.
> The lemon and orange trees with their bamboo stakes
> And the lavender.


Julie that is so very nice.
Marilynn


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Good morning from a fairly bright West Coast although the forecast is for *more* rain later. I heard on TV that this has been Scotland's worst summer for 30 years and I could well believe it! Sam - thanks again for your usual great start...do you think you'll ever run out of recipes? LOL! I found a recipe for Pea and Pear Soup, although this one adds rocket too.

Pea, Pear and Rocket Soup

Serves: 3-4 10 minutes prep time 10 minutes cook time
It may seem an unusual combination of ingredients but the end result is sure to impress.

Ingredients

25g butter
1 onion, finely chopped
410g can Pear Quarters in fruit juice
½ x 750g bag frozen Baby Peas
500mls (2 cups) vegetable stock
100g bag Rocket or Watercress
crème fraiche to serve (optional)

Method

Melt the butter in a saucepan and add the onion. Cook gently until the onion softens without colouring.
Add Pear Quarters, Baby Peas , vegetable stock and cover. Bring to the boil. Reduce heat and simmer for 5 minutes.
Add Rocket and cook for a further 2-3 minutes, until it wilts.
Puree soup in a food processor or blender until smooth. Season to taste. Reheat to serve.
Serve with crusty bread and a dollop of crème fraiche if wished.

Tips

For something different try serving this soup chilled at your next dinner party.


Julie - Your guernsey is looking wonderful and what a lot of work! Siouxann - Please don't think you can't just leap back in, you are always welcome! Happy Birthday too! Marge - So nice to see you back, although you haven't been having it easy lately have you? I hope you enjoy your JW Meeting and that it does uplift you. Ohio Joy - That meal sounds delicious! It sounds as though you are making a difference to the life of your DGGD, good for you. 
I must go and get some breakfast now. TTYL.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks Sam, Margaret and Kate for another great start to the new week.

And thankyou everyone for your well wishes re my 5 year cancer free milestone. 

Today is DD's 21st birthday. Wow I cant believe it. She is going out clubbing tonight with lots of friends.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey back and front, split now for the yokes.
> The lemon and orange trees with their bamboo stakes
> And the lavender.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marking my spot, will hopfully have time to check back in later today.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Today is Siouxann's birthday and I sent her a PM earlier today. She replied that she had hoped to be able to attend this year's KAP but will be having a hip replaced at the end of August and will be a while recovering. I assume she thinks that we will be meeting in October again. Tried to clear that point up for her.
> 
> Life has also gotten in her way and she is feeling a bit awkward about jumping back into conversations since she has been away from us for so long. I encouraged her to step into the melee' wherever she feels like it and not to be uncomfortable about it. She is one of the family and doesn't need anyone's permission to participate around the table.
> 
> ...


Siouxann... Happy Birthday! Please do come back and join us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Julie that is so very nice.
> Marilynn


Thank you, Marilynn!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

marlark said:


> Good afternoon,evening or night as the case may be. I haven't commented for quite awhile due to the neuralgia and gout in my fingers being very painful. I have been on treatment now for several months and am only now having intermittent relief. I laughed when the rheumatologist said that that was what it was and said "well can't I miss any diagnoses possible before I die now can I." This has been a very miserable year for me. I knit,read,and play computer games. Intermittently something acts up on the computer and I have to wait for my friend to have time to come and straighten me out. My intestines have been a major problem lately since I was released from the hospital last Nov. I have tried intermittently to keep up with Julie so that she could transmit the news that I couldn't bring myself to write. I am saddened by the loss of June.
> Was it something that we knew about or something sudden.
> I applaud the addition of the summaries a brilliant idea as
> it is so hard to keep up day to day for me and I am finding facebook too time consuming. I haven't been getting out much and haven't been able to rebuild my strength. I am making it to the SUn services at the kingdom hall and hope to be able to go to the convention the 8,14&16 of this month. One of the members has made special arrangements so that I will not be so drained by putting some time between sessions. It is always very uplifting and hopeful and leaves me with a more positive outlook. I take notes while there to review at other times. Julie it sounds as if you are settling in quite nicely. The people across the street got a darling chihuahua/minmpin mix puppy which is darling and made me sad for lack of canine company. Everyone is discouraging me from getting another dog for reasons of safety and fear that I would trip over him and would not be able to care for him adequately. Still I could easily have managed one like this one I think. Shelties,my breed of choice might just be too much grooming and have become rare he and very expensive. I am mostly knitting dishcloths for the present as I have to stop and rest every 4-5 rows, but have managed to turn out quite a few.. I am using the feather and fan motif and have discovered that if I reverse the pattern for the last four rows I do get some of the wave pattern on both edges. Sam you outdo yourself every time I open the kp/tp there are a greater number of recipes. I particularly liked the brownie variations and may make some of those soon. I hope that we have less news
> ...


Always lovely to see you when you feel up to visiting us. Life really doesn't settle down for you does it? As if you didn't have enough problems already only for more to arise.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good morning from a fairly bright West Coast although the forecast is for *more* rain later. I heard on TV that this has been Scotland's worst summer for 30 years and I could well believe it! Sam - thanks again for your usual great start...do you think you'll ever run out of recipes? LOL! I found a recipe for Pea and Pear Soup, although this one adds rocket too.
> 
> Pea, Pear and Rocket Soup
> 
> ...


Just thought I would mention that the Americans may understand Aragula (not quite sure of spelling) for Rocket. And thanks for the comment about the Guernsey- it is a lot harder to read on return rows- now I am doing straight so has become definitely a daytime task- tough on these old eyes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

For Sam: a pic with amazing cloud formation and the rubble that is Shag Rock after the February Quake in Sumner, Christchurch.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I have been lurking again. I have found it difficult to find the time to post as it has been my turn to host Lace Party and I have had my DS and DDIL for a fortnight. I hadn't seen them for 3 years as they have been in China. We have had a lovely visit but they went today. They are going to work in Albania. Globetrotters!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, both your gansey and your garden are coming along excellently. The more you knit the more beautifully intense the colour is. :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> how many sts do you have on what size needles? --- sam -- dinner sounds good.


Sam, if I remember right, there are 108 sets on #9 needles. Now you've got questioning whether I counted them right and I'll need to go recount the stitches. LOL

It was delicious. (dinner) I didn't hear Ben come back from Dayton but their car is in the drive now. Sadly, he missed out on dinner.; but were are having peanut butter pancakes for breakfast this morning. I'd better get them on shortly or Tim will think he's starving!

Susan and I are dealing with a case of collard greens, one of cucumbers and a huge bag of fresh beets today--plus I must finish my studies for Bible study tomorrow. Better get to them!!

Hopefully be back later.

Ohio Joy


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Greetings to ALL from this absent one: Life has been too, too

busy lately. I'm alive and thankful for each day. Busier than

I want to be, and should be doing more just to keep up. Will

try to read all these pages when I can. My best to each of you

will get back with you soon...until next time...VA Sharon


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sugar, forgot to congratulate you on being cancer free. Yeah.
Julie, Love the color of gurnsey. Shag rock pic is amazing.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Julie, thanks for the amazing picture. It is gorgeous and rather alien looking. Your Gansey is looking wonderful, what is the yarn and colour, please. ? 
Happy Birthday Souxanne.
Gigi, thanks for the hilarious account of your trip to the restaurant and Target. Love the score.! 
Take care all.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Just marking my place for now. Hope to be on later.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Marking my spot. Hi to all and welcome to the newcomers. You won't feel like a stranger for long. This is the best place to be when things are good or bad. We all have big shoes to fill without our June but everyone here can do it and will.
I have been holding on to her offering to make me knitted socks, two winters ago when I was so down. I have never had or seen home made socks except on here and she wanted to do a pair for me and I told she was so busy knitting Christmas items she should just keep at that. She was so kind to offer. Big hearts here.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks Sam, Margaret and Kate for another great start to the new week.
> 
> And thankyou everyone for your well wishes re my 5 year cancer free milestone.
> 
> Today is DD's 21st birthday. Wow I cant believe it. She is going out clubbing tonight with lots of friends.


Yes congrats on the wonderful news.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Had a request for fried chicken from Tim and Don for supper tonight. Don't make it often because I have splatters all over the island and the floor around it. Anyway, Susan had brought home a pound of fresh asparagus mid-week and I was hungry for homemade dressing/stuffing. So, before she went home, DGGD helped me with vegs and stirring when I put in the broth I'd simmered them in as well as the seasonings. She claims I'm her favorite 'gram' because I teach her so many things and let her help cook stuff.
> 
> I steamed the asparagus spears lightly after I'd baked the dressing and fried the chicken. Fresh, sliced strawberries provided dessert and we called it delicious!!
> 
> ...


~~~I'd call it delicious, too! I'm hungry for dinner, and it is only 9 AM! :lol:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> For Sam: a pic with amazing cloud formation and the rubble that is Shag Rock after the February Quake in Sumner, Christchurch.


Amazing photo, thanks for posting Julie.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks Sam, Margaret and Kate for another great start to the new week.
> 
> And thankyou everyone for your well wishes re my 5 year cancer free milestone.
> 
> Today is DD's 21st birthday. Wow I cant believe it. She is going out clubbing tonight with lots of friends.


~~~HAPPY 5-year mark! Wonderful news! Happy birthday to DD, too!Those milestone years really surprise us, don't they?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, both your gansey and your garden are coming along excellently. The more you knit the more beautifully intense the colour is. :thumbup:


The Gansey is harder to 'read' now, so I am not working it at night, the rows do pass faster though. I do hope the garden survives.
Glad you had a lovely time with your family- Albania surely won't be as hard to communicate with as China was? Or is it?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~HA! I'm caught up! Well, we are only 7 pages in, but still....I feel a sense of accomplishment! Silly me. We will be on the road most of today, so by the time I sign in tomorrow AM I am sure I will be miles behind! oh well....

Signing off....I have dawdled enough...tasks are calling...
See y'all later!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sugar, forgot to congratulate you on being cancer free. Yeah.
> Julie, Love the color of gurnsey. Shag rock pic is amazing.


It is a good colour to work with, as well. I thought the cloud formation was stunning.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Julie, thanks for the amazing picture. It is gorgeous and rather alien looking. Your Gansey is looking wonderful, what is the yarn and colour, please. ?
> Happy Birthday Souxanne.
> Gigi, thanks for the hilarious account of your trip to the restaurant and Target. Love the score.!
> Take care all.


Thanks, Martina! The yarn comes from Frangipani,
15 Clarence St 
Penzance, Cornwall
TR18 2NU
England.

ph +44(0)1736 366339

or: <www.guernseywool.co.uk>

They will post out a colour sample, the red is Crushed Raspberry. 5 ply Worsted spun in Yorkshire from 100% Pure New British Wool.
I am still on my first cone- apart from some thinning- no knots or joins- it has been lovely to work with.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lol, :thumbup:


Early is okay.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Amazing photo, thanks for posting Julie.


Thanks Kiwi, I have a young friend on facebook, who frequently posts photos of the beaches around Sumner!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, all! Well, sadly our softball season has come to an end. Abby's team lost last night, so no championship for them this year. Didn't stop Abby from scoring 2 runs and making a couple of spectacular outs from 2nd base (caught the ball on her knees both times). She heads to music camp on Mon. and she always loves it there. They will have a concert a week from today (Sat.) and it is always wonderful to hear how much the young folks can learn in just 5 days.

My car seems to be working just fine- no more over-heating or loud muffler. I am a happy camper! Well, another load of laundry is calling... Hugs, Paula


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well my garden is kaput. Better luck next year I hope. I'm very disgusted with it.


thewren said:


> gwen - all you gardners out there --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/diy/how-to-grow-cucumbers/?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=1b1b0b2ec3-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-1b1b0b2ec3-60616885


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The guersey is really looking great! I am always amazed at your knitting them. Such detail in the designs. Your lemon and orange trees with th bamboo stakes will hopefully be safe now.



Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey back and front, split now for the yokes.
> The lemon and orange trees with their bamboo stakes
> And the lavender.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will pray for the 16 yr old girl. Is she someone from your church? I know yu want to get the house ready for the market asap but please don't overdo. I can't wait to see the Sydney picture. I'm really excited about it.



pacer said:


> Julie...The Guernsey is looking fabulous. Your cousin will look stunning in it.
> 
> Carol...Enjoy your time by the lake.
> 
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I had nice hour walk.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will be praying for Siouxann and her upcoming surgery. You ar right...Souixann please don't hesitate to rejoin us any time you're ready. We all have to take a break from time to time. We will welcome you back with open arms!  Also HAPPY BIRTHDAY!



jheiens said:


> Today is Siouxann's birthday and I sent her a PM earlier today. She replied that she had hoped to be able to attend this year's KAP but will be having a hip replaced at the end of August and will be a while recovering. I assume she thinks that we will be meeting in October again. Tried to clear that point up for her.
> 
> Life has also gotten in her way and she is feeling a bit awkward about jumping back into conversations since she has been away from us for so long. I encouraged her to step into the melee' wherever she feels like it and not to be uncomfortable about it. She is one of the family and doesn't need anyone's permission to participate around the table.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy 21st to your DD!


sugarsugar said:


> Thanks Sam, Margaret and Kate for another great start to the new week.
> 
> And thankyou everyone for your well wishes re my 5 year cancer free milestone.
> 
> Today is DD's 21st birthday. Wow I cant believe it. She is going out clubbing tonight with lots of friends.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> If anyone is interested saw this on FB
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/my-muse
> Free with code LOVE


That's really cute, I will have to save that to make.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks Sam, Margaret and Kate for another great start to the new week.
> 
> And thankyou everyone for your well wishes re my 5 year cancer free milestone.
> 
> Today is DD's 21st birthday. Wow I cant believe it. She is going out clubbing tonight with lots of friends.


A wonderful birthday to Sarah!!! Hope she has a wonderful night out, are you on Serenna duty?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

There were several things I wanted to commnt on and can't remember a one of them now...hmphf! I've got to go take my meds; have been on here too long; shouldhave taken them a couple of hours ago...LOL. Have some work to do on the embroidery machine today,. Can't believe KAP is almost here. Got to pay bills today too (ugh). Will TTYL and hope all are well and having a good day/night. XXOOXX!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am hoping this is not being disrespectful but i thought it was cute and funny. --- sam

http://www.flixxy.com/royal-wedding-entrance-dance.htm


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it was. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I've always taken them to be devilish not a 100% sure though! Bit early still for Sunday Sam! Just Saturday late afternoon. I always do a count from 9 am., this time of year, because I know that is 5 pm., for you, so you are 1 am., Saturday I think!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Gansey is harder to 'read' now, so I am not working it at night, the rows do pass faster though. I do hope the garden survives.
> Glad you had a lovely time with your family- Albania surely won't be as hard to communicate with as China was? Or is it?


I think we will be able to communicate much easier. We are hoping to use the video option on Skype.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey back and front, split now for the yokes.
> The lemon and orange trees with their bamboo stakes
> And the lavender.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Lovely jumper and trees!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

So good to hear from you, Marge, and I am glad that the camera is serving you well. I, too, have been wanting a dog for a long time, but haven't been able to have one, so I know the longing too well. I hope things work out for you on that front--I know dogs are good for us to have around--I know I'd feel better if I had one. I am not giving up on that. I think of you often and hope your health is improving.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a great knit baby cap. --- sam --- love the color.



Swedenme said:


> If anyone is interested saw this on FB
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/my-muse
> Free with code LOVE


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks kate for the recipe - "rocket" - would that be bagged lettuce or salad greens? i wonder if one could use kale? --- sam



KateB said:


> Good morning from a fairly bright West Coast although the forecast is for *more* rain later. I heard on TV that this has been Scotland's worst summer for 30 years and I could well believe it! Sam - thanks again for your usual great start...do you think you'll ever run out of recipes? LOL! I found a recipe for Pea and Pear Soup, although this one adds rocket too.
> 
> Pea, Pear and Rocket Soup


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks Sam, Margaret and Kate for another great start to the new week.
> 
> And thankyou everyone for your well wishes re my 5 year cancer free milestone.
> 
> Today is DD's 21st birthday. Wow I cant believe it. She is going out clubbing tonight with lots of friends.


doing a happy dance for you cathy for your five year cancer free milestone - :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: and happy birthday :-D :-D :-D to dd - will you get to babysit the precious serena?

hope you have a good day. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks julie - that is a wonderful sky - how much higher was shag rock before the earthquake - looks like a lot of pieces laying around it. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> For Sam: a pic with amazing cloud formation and the rubble that is Shag Rock after the February Quake in Sumner, Christchurch.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is always good to see you nromaedern - do you son and dil do mission work in these places. three years is a long time not to see them. is that the lace party on kp? --- sam



Normaedern said:


> I have been lurking again. I have found it difficult to find the time to post as it has been my turn to host Lace Party and I have had my DS and DDIL for a fortnight. I hadn't seen them for 3 years as they have been in China. We have had a lovely visit but they went today. They are going to work in Albania. Globetrotters!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you sharon - life indeed does get in the way sometimes - take good care of yourself and get some good rest. --- sam



vabchnonnie said:


> Greetings to ALL from this absent one: Life has been too, too
> 
> busy lately. I'm alive and thankful for each day. Busier than
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> :lol: :lol: So far, I have resisted going to the link you posted! I have enough sock yarn in my stash to keep us in socks for the rest of our lives, I think. And a friend just gave me another 100g skein that she didn't like the feel of when she started knitting with it. I will have to be careful when I knit it up, as DD will be trying to steal them when I have them finished. She won't care if they are too big in the leg, as long as they fit her feet! And she hates shoes and socks. I know she has cold feet if she has my hand knit socks on. Only socks she wears.


I am resisting, too--I am not allowed to buy anything for the whole year (I can make an exception if I use my LYS gift card, but...good luck to me just using that and not going over! :shock: ). This was one of my goals for the year, by the way, so it's self-imposed.

I was working on a pair of socks at my parents' house and Mother asked me if I was knitting with toothpicks. :mrgreen: That pair actually somehow came out a bit too short for me--not sure why!--but they should fit her, so I am going to send them to her. She said why make socks? I told her if she'd ever worn handknitted ones, she'd understand, so now she can.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what happened gwen? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Well my garden is kaput. Better luck next year I hope. I'm very disgusted with it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Only Ringo . I know sometimes even mishka thinks it's to early she sleeps at the bottom of the stairs right across the front door and sometimes just looks at me and shuts her eyes again
> Not looking to good weather wise here this morning dull and overcast
> But the forecast is for nice sunny weather starting tomorrow again so will see if they get it right


And then there's the one cat here, who thinks that the minute the sun peeks over the horizon that it's time to sing me the song of his people and make me get up to give him his nummies (wet food)! What I usually say in reply I won't repeat here. :XD:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Kiwi, I have a young friend on facebook, who frequently posts photos of the beaches around Sumner!


Have just copied and emailed to one of my old school friends, we've know each other and have kept in contact for over 62 years.
Thought she might be interested, she will I know that for sure, as she lives in the area of the quake. Not the Red Zone though. Damage was done to their house, believe everything has been repaired.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY SIOUXANN AND SARAH!*

I need to get off here and work on the quilt a bit, also need to get a few things at the grocery (missing a couple of soap ingredients and really need to get that done).

Hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The guersey is really looking great! I am always amazed at your knitting them. Such detail in the designs. Your lemon and orange trees with th bamboo stakes will hopefully be safe now.


Thanks, Gwen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> it was. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I think we will be able to communicate much easier. We are hoping to use the video option on Skype.


It is so much better when you can video!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Lovely jumper and trees!


Thank you, Sorlenna!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks julie - that is a wonderful sky - how much higher was shag rock before the earthquake - looks like a lot of pieces laying around it. --- sam


It was almost three times higher- the before photo!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am hoping this is not being disrespectful but i thought it was cute and funny. --- sam
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/royal-wedding-entrance-dance.htm


That was really funny Sam! I think Harry, Camilla and Eugenie were the best lookalikes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Have just copied and emailed to one of my old school friends, we've know each other and have kept in contact for over 62 years.
> Thought she might be interested, she will I know that for sure, as she lives in the area of the quake. Not the Red Zone though. Damage was done to their house, believe everything has been repaired.


I have friends who've been forced to rebuild on the site of their 1870's house- deemed impossible to repair. My old house is just clear of the notorious Flockton Basin that has dropped a meter and is flooding so badly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks kate for the recipe - "rocket" - would that be bagged lettuce or salad greens? i wonder if one could use kale? --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks kate for the recipe - "rocket" - would that be bagged lettuce or salad greens? i wonder if one could use kale? --- sam
> 
> . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
> 
> The soup we had at the wedding didn't have any 'greenery' in it at all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I forgot another KTP is over and have been posting away to the old KTP. LOL I'll join the party over here now.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Off to another great start, Sam & ladies.
> 
> I was thinking of making meat loaf but still reluctant to turn on the oven (have made it in the microwave but don't like it), so I think I'll make turkey tacos and refried beans instead.
> 
> ...


So glad to hear you have been getting rain.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I forgot another KTP is over and have been posting away to the old KTP. LOL I'll join the party over here now.


 :thumbup: Are you home now?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, hope everyone will have a great time camping. Last night was the first night's sleep in our bed for a while and so welcome. While home I found out that mom's respiratory infection is not a cold but left over from when she had the pneumonia. I thought she looked very yellow even though I am not told that she does not have kidney disease. I'm not sure about this and think they should do some more testing. She looks like how my dad died when he had liver cancer, although I know that isn't her problem. The nurse told us she had kidney disease from the medications and now it seems they are backing off?? Confusing.

I am finally starting to feel human again. Had a week with fever every day with this cold but no time to rest at all since I had company and then when it moved to the lungs I just felt so awful. Just walking took it out of me. Went to none of DH's concerts and just hung out in the hotel room. Got to see mom on her front porch and it was in the shade with a nice breeze, so instead of just waving from the car, we sat away from her and got to visit a bit. She mostly sat and smiled while everyone else visited. I'd rather have my contrary mom back than this sweet lady who is unwell.

With DH home I won't be on the computer much, but we can consider it our vacation since the whole time he was away he was working and sadly, he caught my cold and had to work through it. Thank goodness when he is playing music, he doesn't feel anything but the music, so he did great.

Son is leaving on tour this week and his family will meet him out west and then they will be together and follow the band the rest of the way. Should be great for the grandchildren as they will have seen so much of the US with the completion of this tour all the way out to California and back. So far their favorite is Colorado. Well, already DH needs me to get off here. Hugs all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: Are you home now?


Yes, got home yesterday. We started home the day before but didn't feel well enough to complete the trip so we stopped in southern NY and spent the night. So glad we did that!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have been lurking again. I have found it difficult to find the time to post as it has been my turn to host Lace Party and I have had my DS and DDIL for a fortnight. I hadn't seen them for 3 years as they have been in China. We have had a lovely visit but they went today. They are going to work in Albania. Globetrotters!


They are definitely seeing some different areas, wonderful that you were able to spend a good amount of time with them before they were off to Albania.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well my garden is kaput. Better luck next year I hope. I'm very disgusted with it.


That is too bad, hopefully next year it will go much better, but at least you will already have the raised beds made and ready to go.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Did your garden get rained out, Gwen? My folks were saying theirs hadn't done so well this year, either, as it was so wet. The stinkbugs were pretty bad, too, as I understand it, so the poor squash plants were dying out while we were there. :thumbdown:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, got home yesterday. We started home the day before but didn't feel well enough to complete the trip so we stopped in southern NY and spent the night. So glad we did that!!!


Glad you had a good trip although sick and that you got to visit with your mom a bit. It's always nice to get back home. 
That will be a great adventure for the grandkids. :thumbup:


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Good Afternoon My Precious Family of My Heart, 
I just have to take a moment and say that the night Gwen called and gave me news of Brantley and June, I have been in such a state of shock and loss. Husbands cannot understand why we are so upset over someone we havent even met but they just dont get it. There is a bond here that sometimes is never found out there in the real world. You all are friends I have never met and do mean so very much to me.
June is so happy now. She is with her husband and has a brand new body, not wracked by pain and disabilities.. It is us who are left behind that feel her loss. She never spoke of her trials she faced each day. Her posts were totally for us. Always to uplift and never to discourage or add to crosses we each bear. She was a true blessing to us all and we will never forget her. I didnt know Charlotte as well as you all did but from what I have gathered she was the same in character. I never take for granted those whom God has brought into my life, for I never know when He will chose to bring His Angels back. I just try to cherish their memories and the impact they made on my life.
As to Brantley, I am so glad in reading to see that he is home and doing much better. I pray in the future, he will be very selective of his hicking friends as he could easily have lost his life from this experience. It did show us that there are still good Samaritans in this world. I pray the experience will have taught his fellow a hichers a lesson too. Never leave one alone on the hicking trail. How thoughtless, self-centered, and irresponsible for them to be. Lets just pray they grow from this.
I have had an injection for the bursitis but am afraid I am going to have to have it drained as the steroids are just not working. I have been pretty much in bed at home. I try and make it on Wed (had to miss one) to my knitting group as that is so good for my mental well being just to be with the ladies. The two master knitter in the group are the ladies who bring fiber fest to Vicksburg each year and are responsible to have so many workshops. I volunteered to be a helper with the teacher of a crochet class which will teach the making and joining of the squares. I think they said it will be in June.
As to my back, I am to see my neurosurgeon in September and I really dont anticipate anything but physical theapy and maybe pain management (the spinal injections spaced apart). I just think this is a matter of making the best I can of each day.
My family just needs to understand that I cannot do what I have always done. Now if I can get me to understand that too, I will have accomplished something. I have let the house go for weeks now and now it is at a stage I have go to do the best I can do with it.
I have read all of last weeks KTP and have seven pages of notes, so for now will just say, I have you all in my prayers for specific needs and will be lifting you up daily as I always do. I will try and keep up this week but if I dont, know that I am still here and you are in my heart and prayers.
I know KAP is fast approaching and I am so excited for all of you who are going and look forward to your pictures and posts. Would you believe Jim said the other day that maybe he could get me there next year. His health will have to improve quite a bit before that is possible but all things are possible if we believe.
Shirley, I just have to say dear lady, I am so glad you took a break. You needed the away time with just your Pat. You have worked so hard on so many workshops and have been so sick, your little body needed it. We have all those wonderful workshops to refer to. I even learned ML from Margaret while you were away. Please dont overload yourself again. We had rather have you and your wonderful posts.
Daralene, my heart, you are ever in my thoughts and prayers as is your Bill, Mom, Sisters, and family.
I could keep going but have taken enough space and sat as long as I can.
I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY
GIGI!!!!!!!!!!! How wonderful it is to see your posts again and all the new ladies and gentlemen who are posting.
Life goes on.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Betty, lifting you always in my thoughts & sending good wishes for you. I do hope the doctors are able to give you some relief. Remember also to take care of YOU. {{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, got home yesterday. We started home the day before but didn't feel well enough to complete the trip so we stopped in southern NY and spent the night. So glad we did that!!!


 :thumbup: It is good to break your trip, especially if not well!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I now have all my soap ingredients--will have to re-read the book as it's been a while since I made any. I'll start with the simple recipe and work up from there.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Sam, 
I meant to tell you how outstanding the openings have been. You have such an outstanding collection of recipes. I seem to be cooking (when I cook) a lot of chicken. You have something for everyone. Dont ever doubt your worth to us. You make us play nice and keep us grounded. Our gentleman Sam.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

All we can figure is that when spraying to kill the poison ivy that via wind and rain it got also onto the garden. Oh well....just my luck but will try again.

Speaking of luck (or lack of good luck) I was finishing up the bags for the KAP and sewing machine gave me a message to remove threat under throat plate. When I opened it up a piece of the machine popped out andf I don't know where it came from. I called the company where I purchased it and told them I understood repair usually take a couple of weeks but explained how I had to get these finished to take to KAP. Service guy said if I brought it in Tues. at 10 he thought he could fix it while I wait under the circumstances. Whew! I was a little frantic at first but sure appreciate his willingness to help me out. I had describe the piece and he seemed to know exactly what it was and said my warranty should cover it too. Thank goodness!

Last night my girls treated me to the movie Magic Mike XXL. It was pretty good and funny. It was so nice to go out with my DDs.



thewren said:


> what happened gwen? --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How true. I'm not "off gardening" for sure; just will not push it right now. Would love to do a fall planting but we will see when I get back from the KAP.

*Poleddra* Speaking of KAP....for your class can we just have one of the mittens ready or do we need both done for our homework?



Poledra65 said:


> That is too bad, hopefully next year it will go much better, but at least you will already have the raised beds made and ready to go.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Betty, so sorry you having such pain, don't over-do the cleaning, maybe small amounts at a time, things that need sorted, put in a basket and have Jim carry to the bed or couch so you can sit and easily sort them. 
Wonderful of him to think that he might try to get you to KAP next year, hopefully his, and your health will be much better by then, but still, wonderful of him to think of it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How true. I'm not "off gardening" for sure; just will not push it right now. Would love to do a fall planting but we will see when I get back from the KAP.
> 
> *Poleddra* Speaking of KAP....for your class can we just have one of the mittens ready or do we need both done for our homework?


One is plenty, once you have the making of the thrums down, it's all easy from there, the thrums are the fiddlie part.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> All we can figure is that when spraying to kill the poison ivy that via wind and rain it got also onto the garden. Oh well....just my luck but will try again.
> 
> Speaking of luck (or lack of good luck) I was finishing up the bags for the KAP and sewing machine gave me a message to remove threat under throat plate. When I opened it up a piece of the machine popped out andf I don't know where it came from. I called the company where I purchased it and told them I understood repair usually take a couple of weeks but explained how I had to get these finished to take to KAP. Service guy said if I brought it in Tues. at 10 he thought he could fix it while I wait under the circumstances. Whew! I was a little frantic at first but sure appreciate his willingness to help me out. I had describe the piece and he seemed to know exactly what it was and said my warranty should cover it too. Thank goodness!
> 
> Last night my girls treated me to the movie Magic Mike XXL. It was pretty good and funny. It was so nice to go out with my DDs.


Wonderful that he's willing to work on it for you so quickly, hopefully it will be a quick fix and great if your warranty covers it. 
Lovely that the girls took you out. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I now have all my soap ingredients--will have to re-read the book as it's been a while since I made any. I'll start with the simple recipe and work up from there.


 :thumbup: One day I will have to try that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm off to weigh out and dye roving, see you all later. 
HUGS!!


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY SIOUXANN AND SARAH!*
> 
> I need to get off here and work on the quilt a bit, also need to get a few things at the grocery (missing a couple of soap ingredients and really need to get that done).
> 
> Hugs & blessings to all.


Sorlenna I take it you are a soap maker? I am too.
Marilynn


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well my garden is kaput. Better luck next year I hope. I'm very disgusted with it.


My garden is pretty much kaput too Gwen. I had such high hopes for it. I am pretty sure mine is improper watering. It has been so hot here. I think some things I gave too much water and some not enough. Next year I am going to put in drip hoses.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Just realized it is already Saturday here and I'd missed the new KAL so have tried to catch up. Loved the pictures, and am amazed at the rock that turned almost to rubble from the earthquake. Just goes to show that even what we think are the most permanent things probably are not. 
What a beautiful Gansey you have coming along Julie. It is amazing to me to see the different designs and how far you have come knitting it. 
Wishing pain relief to those hurting, and hoping that Bulldog will be able to get her painful back under some sort of relief. 
Thanks Sam for the great start to this new KAL and to those doing the summaries. I've enjoyed a week off work attending the BYU Family History and Genealogy conference and have learned a lot. 
Molly beagle to the vet this AM and bl. gluc. 89, wt 45..up 1.25 pounds, but finally looks like we have the blood sugar where it should be. Here's hoping that it will stay in tight control. There is a new lady vet and she seems very young but knowledgeable and very animal oriented. Molly liked her. Of course, at my age, all the vets seem to be really young.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Betty, lifting you always in my thoughts & sending good wishes for you. I do hope the doctors are able to give you some relief. Remember also to take care of YOU. {{{{HUGS}}}}


So glad you posted Betty as you posts are so positive and uplifting and I could really do with some uplifting ignore the house and just take care of yourself your health is more important than house work 
Sonja


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Sorlenna I take it you are a soap maker? I am too.
> Marilynn


I used to be! I used to make loads of soap, for myself and for gifts, but I hadn't done any for quite a while (don't live near friends any more and had plenty for me). Now that my personal stash is dwindling, it's time--plus I have a lot of coconut oil that needs using up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was almost three times higher- the before photo!


julie - where did all the muddy land come from that surrounds shag rock after the earthquake? --- sam :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

who is eugenie - i agree about the rest. --- sam



KateB said:


> That was really funny Sam! I think Harry, Camilla and Eugenie were the best lookalikes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Sam, Rocket is known in the States as Aragula (not too sure of the spelling)*


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't think anyone's garden did much - our tomatoes look not too healthy 
although we do have a lot of green tomatoes hanging on them. at least half of them are not going to do anything at all. one can have too much rain - and then - as often as i say something to heidi about fertilizer she looks at me as if i know nothing. oh well. lol --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Did your garden get rained out, Gwen? My folks were saying theirs hadn't done so well this year, either, as it was so wet. The stinkbugs were pretty bad, too, as I understand it, so the poor squash plants were dying out while we were there. :thumbdown:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Good Afternoon My Precious Family of My Heart,
> I know KAP is fast approaching and I am so excited for all of you who are going and look forward to your pictures and posts. Would you believe Jim said the other day that maybe he could get me there next year. His health will have to improve quite a bit before that is possible but all things are possible if we believe.
> I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY
> GIGI!!!!!!!!!!! How wonderful it is to see your posts again and all the new ladies and gentlemen who are posting.
> Life goes on.


tons of healing energy zooming to you to wrap you and jim up in warm healing energy. it would be great to see you both at next years kap. --- sam :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> who is eugenie - i agree about the rest. --- sam


The younger daughter of Prince Andrew.she is seventh in line to the throne.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> All we can figure is that when spraying to kill the poison ivy that via wind and rain it got also onto the garden. Oh well....just my luck but will try again.
> 
> Speaking of luck (or lack of good luck) I was finishing up the bags for the KAP and sewing machine gave me a message to remove threat under throat plate. When I opened it up a piece of the machine popped out andf I don't know where it came from. I called the company where I purchased it and told them I understood repair usually take a couple of weeks but explained how I had to get these finished to take to KAP. Service guy said if I brought it in Tues. at 10 he thought he could fix it while I wait under the circumstances. Whew! I was a little frantic at first but sure appreciate his willingness to help me out. I had describe the piece and he seemed to know exactly what it was and said my warranty should cover it too. Thank goodness!
> 
> Last night my girls treated me to the movie Magic Mike XXL. It was pretty good and funny. It was so nice to go out with my DDs.


did you take a lot of ones? --- sam :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey, y'all!!

While processing collard greens for the freezer this afternoon, I scalded the back of my right hand from the middle finger to the pinky when the stockpot of greens and boiling water slipped into the iced water and slopped the boiling water onto the hand.Most of the redness is gone; but now the fingers are beginning to tingle fiercely and I can see a few blisters.

This all happened about 1 1/2 hours ago so I must have really chilled my hand in the ice water for the greens and now that has worn off with a vengeance. I was thinking that I'd gotten off rather lightly and it might be an idea to bring some of the greens for the cookout at KAP. Now I'm not so sure that I even want to look at them before cooler weather. LOL

I still have a bout a 1/2 bushel of larger cukes to make bread and butter pickles tomorrow and about 40# of red beets to process as quick as I can get to them. FYI, these are not from my garden--yet.

Timer has gone off so I'd better check on supper--leftovers from last night for jus me and Don. Tim, Susan and Ben have gone out for pizza in the park, as a family. It is Tim's personal favorite thing to do when he can have his mom's direct attention . 

Maybe later, ya'll.

Ohi Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just finished building my cadilac xts sedan although i would rather have a two door - red (red obsession) with off white interior - big motor - now i need to find the $71,000 to pay for it. lol --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy to wrap your hand up and heal it quickly. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Hey, y'all!!
> 
> While processing collard greens for the freezer this afternoon, I scalded the back of my right hand from the middle finger to the pinky when the stockpot of greens and boiling water slipped into the iced water and slopped the boiling water onto the hand.Most of the redness is gone; but now the fingers are beginning to tingle fiercely and I can see a few blisters.
> 
> ...


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Wonder if Chicken Breasts with Herbs at the beginning of today's reciepes could be done in slow cooker. Sounds so good, I must try but too hot to use stove top. Summers here are either grilled or slow cooker! LOL
My tomatoes are coming on now, and I think DH and I will be turning red from eating so many. First I've been able to grow in this 4-year drought, so we are forging ourselves and loving them. 
People who get rain in the summers are so lucky. We have to drip irrigate everything after June until rains begin. Hopefully this year in October. And with such stiff water rationing/conservation, every drop is saved and pit in garden.
Hey, Anglophiles.....last installment of Poldark is on PBS Sunday night, 2 hours. He isn't Robin Leach, but I love the outdoor scenes. Happy summer days to all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, hope everyone will have a great time camping. Last night was the first night's sleep in our bed for a while and so welcome. While home I found out that mom's respiratory infection is not a cold but left over from when she had the pneumonia. I thought she looked very yellow even though I am not told that she does not have kidney disease. I'm not sure about this and think they should do some more testing. She looks like how my dad died when he had liver cancer, although I know that isn't her problem. The nurse told us she had kidney disease from the medications and now it seems they are backing off?? Confusing.
> 
> I am finally starting to feel human again. Had a week with fever every day with this cold but no time to rest at all since I had company and then when it moved to the lungs I just felt so awful. Just walking took it out of me. Went to none of DH's concerts and just hung out in the hotel room. Got to see mom on her front porch and it was in the shade with a nice breeze, so instead of just waving from the car, we sat away from her and got to visit a bit. She mostly sat and smiled while everyone else visited. I'd rather have my contrary mom back than this sweet lady who is unwell.
> 
> ...


Don't overdo it now you are home again. Nice as it was to ne away I'm sure you loved being in your own bed last night.
Yellow is liver related- but remeber that the light can change the colour someone looks so it may have just been the lighting making her look yellow. Did you ever think you wouldn't want your mother to be contrary?
If they stopped the medications causing kidney disease then the kidneys may have righted themselves.
The grandies are getting well travelled. Clearly music runs in the family. 4 generations isn't it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I am resisting, too--I am not allowed to buy anything for the whole year (I can make an exception if I use my LYS gift card, but...good luck to me just using that and not going over! :shock: ). This was one of my goals for the year, by the way, so it's self-imposed.
> 
> I was working on a pair of socks at my parents' house and Mother asked me if I was knitting with toothpicks. :mrgreen: That pair actually somehow came out a bit too short for me--not sure why!--but they should fit her, so I am going to send them to her. She said why make socks? I told her if she'd ever worn handknitted ones, she'd understand, so now she can.


I'm only allowing myself to spend money I get from knitting on yarn. Though when David requested a scarf that I figured could come out of 'normal' account and some at least of the baby stuff will- after all I would be buying if I wasn't knitting.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well my garden is kaput. Better luck next year I hope. I'm very disgusted with it.


What a shame- you were so hopeful for a while there.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I think we will be able to communicate much easier. We are hoping to use the video option on Skype.


What part of China were they in? I know my niece had problems at times with Skype when she was communicating with her family. Albania is sure different.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

But how lovely that Jim is saying he might be able to ge tyou there. If shows he does have some understaning of how important it is to you and a willingness to do something big and important for you.
When you said the family needed to learn that you couldn't do as much as you used to I thought what about you? And then your next part said that. It won't be easy for you to accept not doing everything you think you do. 
Do hope you can get some relieve for all your aches and pains.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi all, Didn't get to talk yesterday as was busy but here I am now. Thank you Sam for the great recipes. I'm using ACV this past week in the hope it might help me get rid of itchy hives and heartburn which are bothersome to say the least. I also found online, how to make your own Apple Cider Vinegar so have put a pot together to ferment. Update on the new baby boy is his name will possibly be Tyler Ian, which is very nice. He was born 8lbs 9oz and is 22 inches long. Mum and baby doing very well and now home again. Haven't seen him yet, as their wee daughter is sick with flu so not venturing out. Now will catchup with all the posts. Fan


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, as usual you've outdone yourself with the recipes. I didn't know that dogs like bananas! I'm sure you'll hear from Bailee when she gets homesick, which won't be long. I hope Avery has a good time away,


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i just ran across this - pictures won't copy and that is where the info is - but i think you should really look at this - good info on "Healthy Eating Made Easy." --- sam

http://www.ba-bamail.com/content_15747/How_to_Get_the_Maximum_Nutrition_from_Your_Food.aspx


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think everything can be done in the crockpot. my television acted up and i could not see episodes 5 or 6 - wonder if i can watch them online. --- sam



MindyT said:


> Wonder if Chicken Breasts with Herbs at the beginning of today's reciepes could be done in slow cooker. Sounds so good, I must try but too hot to use stove top. Summers here are either grilled or slow cooker! LOL
> My tomatoes are coming on now, and I think DH and I will be turning red from eating so many. First I've been able to grow in this 4-year drought, so we are forging ourselves and loving them.
> People who get rain in the summers are so lucky. We have to drip irrigate everything after June until rains begin. Hopefully this year in October. And with such stiff water rationing/conservation, every drop is saved and pit in garden.
> Hey, Anglophiles.....last installment of Poldark is on PBS Sunday night, 2 hours. He isn't Robin Leach, but I love the outdoor scenes. Happy summer days to all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i like the name - is this a grandbaby fan? --- sam



Fan said:


> Hi all, Didn't get to talk yesterday as was busy but here I am now. Thank you Sam for the great recipes. I'm using ACV this past week in the hope it might help me get rid of itchy hives and heartburn which are bothersome to say the least. I also found online, how to make your own Apple Cider Vinegar so have put a pot together to ferment. Update on the new baby boy is his name will possibly be Tyler Ian, which is very nice. He was born 8lbs 9oz and is 22 inches long. Mum and baby doing very well and now home again. Haven't seen him yet, as their wee daughter is sick with flu so not venturing out. Now will catchup with all the posts. Fan


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the last text that heidi got said "i am never coming home." and i am sure she meant it. when she is home she is usually somewhere else or has someone her. don't think we are her favorite people. --- sam



budasha said:


> Sam, as usual you've outdone yourself with the recipes. I didn't know that dogs like bananas! I'm sure you'll hear from Bailee when she gets homesick, which won't be long. I hope Avery has a good time away,


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey back and front, split now for the yokes.
> The lemon and orange trees with their bamboo stakes
> And the lavender.


The Guernsey is so pretty. I hope that your trees will grow well. I imagine it will be a few years before you see any fruit, or am I wrong?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

No he's not , but to us he is.We dont have any children. He's part of our adopted family, e.g. Lifelong friends who we are called Aunty and uncle to the young ones. Originally from his childhood, my husband was best friends with the eldest son two brothers and sister.their parents told everybody my hubby was her adopted son, as he spent so much time with them. Years passed, eldest son passed away and we have become close to the sister and her family. She is now the real grandmother to new baby.so we are very privileged to be a special part of the family. The other two brothers are down country and we don't see them often.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Just realized it is already Saturday here and I'd missed the new KAL so have tried to catch up. Loved the pictures, and am amazed at the rock that turned almost to rubble from the earthquake. Just goes to show that even what we think are the most permanent things probably are not.
> What a beautiful Gansey you have coming along Julie. It is amazing to me to see the different designs and how far you have come knitting it.
> Wishing pain relief to those hurting, and hoping that Bulldog will be able to get her painful back under some sort of relief.
> Thanks Sam for the great start to this new KAL and to those doing the summaries. I've enjoyed a week off work attending the BYU Family History and Genealogy conference and have learned a lot.
> Molly beagle to the vet this AM and bl. gluc. 89, wt 45..up 1.25 pounds, but finally looks like we have the blood sugar where it should be. Here's hoping that it will stay in tight control. There is a new lady vet and she seems very young but knowledgeable and very animal oriented. Molly liked her. Of course, at my age, all the vets seem to be really young.


A little bit forward every day, usually, thanks Joyce. Glad Molly Beagle is doing so well. What gets me is the children legally driving cars!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> julie - where did all the muddy land come from that surrounds shag rock after the earthquake? --- sam :?: :?: :?: :?:


I think it is actually the sands of the estuary, Sam- the tide comes and goes over quite a distance.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> The Guernsey is so pretty. I hope that your trees will grow well. I imagine it will be a few years before you see any fruit, or am I wrong?


Thank you Liz! It will be a year or two before I would expect flowering, and even then if fruit sets I will prune it off, so it does not take energy from the plants' growth, for at least a year maybe two. Dwarf trees should fruit well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> No he's not , but to us he is.We dont have any children. He's part of our adopted family, e.g. Lifelong friends who we are called Aunty and uncle to the young ones. Originally from his childhood, my husband was best friends with the eldest son two brothers and sister.their parents told everybody my hubby was her adopted son, as he spent so much time with them. Years passed, eldest son passed away and we have become close to the sister and her family. She is now the real grandmother to new baby.so we are very privileged to be a special part of the family. The other two brothers are down country and we don't see them often.


Hope you get to see the baby soon!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> For Sam: a pic with amazing cloud formation and the rubble that is Shag Rock after the February Quake in Sumner, Christchurch.


That is such an angry looking sky. We had tornado warnings today but luckily nothing came of it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well my garden is kaput. Better luck next year I hope. I'm very disgusted with it.


That is sad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Just realized it is already Saturday here and I'd missed the new KAL so have tried to catch up. Loved the pictures, and am amazed at the rock that turned almost to rubble from the earthquake. Just goes to show that even what we think are the most permanent things probably are not.
> What a beautiful Gansey you have coming along Julie. It is amazing to me to see the different designs and how far you have come knitting it.
> Wishing pain relief to those hurting, and hoping that Bulldog will be able to get her painful back under some sort of relief.
> Thanks Sam for the great start to this new KAL and to those doing the summaries. I've enjoyed a week off work attending the BYU Family History and Genealogy conference and have learned a lot.
> Molly beagle to the vet this AM and bl. gluc. 89, wt 45..up 1.25 pounds, but finally looks like we have the blood sugar where it should be. Here's hoping that it will stay in tight control. There is a new lady vet and she seems very young but knowledgeable and very animal oriented. Molly liked her. Of course, at my age, all the vets seem to be really young.


Wonderful news on Molly, hopefully it will stay controlled with little trouble now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Hey, y'all!!
> 
> While processing collard greens for the freezer this afternoon, I scalded the back of my right hand from the middle finger to the pinky when the stockpot of greens and boiling water slipped into the iced water and slopped the boiling water onto the hand.Most of the redness is gone; but now the fingers are beginning to tingle fiercely and I can see a few blisters.
> 
> ...


Oh dear!! I hope that you don't have much blistering, that has to be very painful. 
So glad that Tim is able to spend some time with his mom and Ben.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> just finished building my cadilac xts sedan although i would rather have a two door - red (red obsession) with off white interior - big motor - now i need to find the $71,000 to pay for it. lol --- sam


LOL! I did that with my Bugatti one day, if I ever win several million dollars I might just get to order it, they only run $1 1/2 million. lolol 
So I'm just going to settle for a Jeep or something, someday...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> the last text that heidi got said "i am never coming home." and i am sure she meant it. when she is home she is usually somewhere else or has someone her. don't think we are her favorite people. --- sam


LOL!! There will come a day when she will be running to her mother, or wishing she could. Teens...


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think everything can be done in the crockpot. my television acted up and i could not see episodes 5 or 6 - wonder if i can watch them online. --- sam


I Googled Poldark episode 5, 6 both came up so you can watch online.
I can't copy the link with this ipad. sorry.
Hope this helps!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY SIOUXANN AND SARAH!*
> 
> I need to get off here and work on the quilt a bit, also need to get a few things at the grocery (missing a couple of soap ingredients and really need to get that done).
> 
> Hugs & blessings to all.


Happy Birthday to both of you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm going to ask for some prayers, Chris broke the news today that Kerry met him one morning in the last couple weeks, as he was heading to work, with 2 positive pregnancy tests. We just pray that if she is positively pregnant that she doesn't have another miscarry. I was going to wait until after she sees a doc to ask, but I think the sooner we have divine intervention, the better. 
Thanks in advance, so very much. 

Well, I'm caught up again, but the again we are only on page 14. David and I went to Marlas and Christopher came over (Kerry is working until 8 or 9pm), and David grilled dinner, lake trout for himself, beef hotdogs for Marla and I (that is what we wanted), and Christopher brought some chicken to grill for himself and to take home to Kerry, it was very good, David is indeed master of his grill.  After all, he needs something to be master of. lol
Now we are at home just relaxing. 
I think I'll work on my puzzle and/or knit, 
have a great night everyone. 
Hugs and lots of love.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, got home yesterday. We started home the day before but didn't feel well enough to complete the trip so we stopped in southern NY and spent the night. So glad we did that!!!


Sorry to hear that you're still not feeling up to scratch. Seems to be taking a while for you to get back to normal. Hope it won't be too much longer.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> All we can figure is that when spraying to kill the poison ivy that via wind and rain it got also onto the garden. Oh well....just my luck but will try again.
> 
> Speaking of luck (or lack of good luck) I was finishing up the bags for the KAP and sewing machine gave me a message to remove threat under throat plate. When I opened it up a piece of the machine popped out andf I don't know where it came from. I called the company where I purchased it and told them I understood repair usually take a couple of weeks but explained how I had to get these finished to take to KAP. Service guy said if I brought it in Tues. at 10 he thought he could fix it while I wait under the circumstances. Whew! I was a little frantic at first but sure appreciate his willingness to help me out. I had describe the piece and he seemed to know exactly what it was and said my warranty should cover it too. Thank goodness!
> 
> Last night my girls treated me to the movie Magic Mike XXL. It was pretty good and funny. It was so nice to go out with my DDs.


Wouldn't you know that your machine would act up just now. Thank goodness the repair man has a kind heart.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Molly beagle to the vet this AM and bl. gluc. 89, wt 45..up 1.25 pounds, but finally looks like we have the blood sugar where it should be. Here's hoping that it will stay in tight control. There is a new lady vet and she seems very young but knowledgeable and very animal oriented. Molly liked her. Of course, at my age, all the vets seem to be really young.


I am not keen on my new vet and am wondering how to change. My last vet said that my cat had kidney issues and this one says she doesn't. She pees a lot so I'm thinking she does have mega problems. I will have to bite the bullet and take her to another vet even though it's going to cost an arm and a leg to get her tested again.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i don't think anyone's garden did much - our tomatoes look not too healthy
> although we do have a lot of green tomatoes hanging on them. at least half of them are not going to do anything at all. one can have too much rain - and then - as often as i say something to heidi about fertilizer she looks at me as if i know nothing. oh well. lol --- sam


I had one patio tomato plant and it had lots of tomatoes. Unfortunately, the taste just isn't there :XD: :XD:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Hey, y'all!!
> 
> While processing collard greens for the freezer this afternoon, I scalded the back of my right hand from the middle finger to the pinky when the stockpot of greens and boiling water slipped into the iced water and slopped the boiling water onto the hand.Most of the redness is gone; but now the fingers are beginning to tingle fiercely and I can see a few blisters.
> 
> ...


How awful that you scalded yourself. It doesn't heal overnight, sad to say, but hopefully it won't hurt too long. I think you should probably put off doing the cukes for a couple of days until your hand feels better. You don't want to get an infection.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> just finished building my cadilac xts sedan although i would rather have a two door - red (red obsession) with off white interior - big motor - now i need to find the $71,000 to pay for it. lol --- sam


I presume you built this in your mind :lol: :lol: I'd like to have one of those too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Hey, Anglophiles.....last installment of Poldark is on PBS Sunday night, 2 hours. He isn't Robin Leach, but I love the outdoor scenes. Happy summer days to all.


I got a notice about Poldark. Have never watched it but am inclined to watch this last episode.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, Didn't get to talk yesterday as was busy but here I am now. Thank you Sam for the great recipes. I'm using ACV this past week in the hope it might help me get rid of itchy hives and heartburn which are bothersome to say the least. I also found online, how to make your own Apple Cider Vinegar so have put a pot together to ferment. Update on the new baby boy is his name will possibly be Tyler Ian, which is very nice. He was born 8lbs 9oz and is 22 inches long. Mum and baby doing very well and now home again. Haven't seen him yet, as their wee daughter is sick with flu so not venturing out. Now will catchup with all the posts. Fan


Congratulations on the arrival of new baby boy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> the last text that heidi got said "i am never coming home." and i am sure she meant it. when she is home she is usually somewhere else or has someone her. don't think we are her favorite people. --- sam


That is sad. I hope she doesn't really mean it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Liz! It will be a year or two before I would expect flowering, and even then if fruit sets I will prune it off, so it does not take energy from the plants' growth, for at least a year maybe two. Dwarf trees should fruit well.


I imagine you're like me and can hardly wait to see the results of your labour.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm going to ask for some prayers, Chris broke the news today that Kerry met him one morning in the last couple weeks, as he was heading to work, with 2 positive pregnancy tests. We just pray that if she is positively pregnant that she doesn't have another miscarry. I was going to wait until after she sees a doc to ask, but I think the sooner we have divine intervention, the better.
> Thanks in advance, so very much.
> ugs and lots of love.


Prayers for Kerry that she has a safe pregnancy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I seem to be the last one on here tonight and I'm off to bed. Night all.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, so sorry you are still hurting and DH caught cold too. Hugs. Healing energy your way.
Betty, healing energy for you too. Rest.
Sorienna, hope you can have your dog soon. They truly are wonderful gifts in our lives.
Like Gwen, CRAFT has set in. Should get back in habit of taking notes.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Prayers for Kerry that she has a safe pregnancy.


Thank you so much.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i pray that it is not too late. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! There will come a day when she will be running to her mother, or wishing she could. Teens...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> That is such an angry looking sky. We had tornado warnings today but luckily nothing came of it.


It was, wasn't it! Glad that was a warning only, in the end.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm going to ask for some prayers, Chris broke the news today that Kerry met him one morning in the last couple weeks, as he was heading to work, with 2 positive pregnancy tests. We just pray that if she is positively pregnant that she doesn't have another miscarry. I was going to wait until after she sees a doc to ask, but I think the sooner we have divine intervention, the better.
> Thanks in advance, so very much.
> 
> Well, I'm caught up again, but the again we are only on page 14. David and I went to Marlas and Christopher came over (Kerry is working until 8 or 9pm), and David grilled dinner, lake trout for himself, beef hotdogs for Marla and I (that is what we wanted), and Christopher brought some chicken to grill for himself and to take home to Kerry, it was very good, David is indeed master of his grill.  After all, he needs something to be master of. lol
> ...


Praying that this tiny one will stay safely nestled inside Mum


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm going to ask for some prayers, Chris broke the news today that Kerry met him one morning in the last couple weeks, as he was heading to work, with 2 positive pregnancy tests. We just pray that if she is positively pregnant that she doesn't have another miscarry. I was going to wait until after she sees a doc to ask, but I think the sooner we have divine intervention, the better.
> Thanks in advance, so very much.
> 
> Well, I'm caught up again, but the again we are only on page 14. David and I went to Marlas and Christopher came over (Kerry is working until 8 or 9pm), and David grilled dinner, lake trout for himself, beef hotdogs for Marla and I (that is what we wanted), and Christopher brought some chicken to grill for himself and to take home to Kerry, it was very good, David is indeed master of his grill.  After all, he needs something to be master of. lol
> ...


Not sure if that is good or bad, prayers anyway- hugs!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I imagine you're like me and can hardly wait to see the results of your labour.


If I could have afforded it I would have had bigger trees- but these were $30 each- they look so fragile! Wouldn't it be lovely if they could be harvested quickly!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ROFL....no I didn't take a lot of ones Sam but the group of ladies sitting behind us were wild.....they kept whooping and cheering whenever there was dancing. Really was funny listening to them. Told DDs afterwards we should have brought some monopoly $$$ to through...LOL


thewren said:


> did you take a lot of ones? --- sam :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ouch, ouch, ouch. Burns are the worst! I am so sorry this happened *Joy*. Praying that it will heal quickly. Please be careful as you make the pickles and do the beets.


jheiens said:


> Hey, y'all!!
> 
> While processing collard greens for the freezer this afternoon, I scalded the back of my right hand from the middle finger to the pinky when the stockpot of greens and boiling water slipped into the iced water and slopped the boiling water onto the hand.Most of the redness is gone; but now the fingers are beginning to tingle fiercely and I can see a few blisters.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will definitely have Kerry in prayer.


Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm going to ask for some prayers, Chris broke the news today that Kerry met him one morning in the last couple weeks, as he was heading to work, with 2 positive pregnancy tests. We just pray that if she is positively pregnant that she doesn't have another miscarry. I was going to wait until after she sees a doc to ask, but I think the sooner we have divine intervention, the better.
> Thanks in advance, so very much.
> 
> Well, I'm caught up again, but the again we are only on page 14. David and I went to Marlas and Christopher came over (Kerry is working until 8 or 9pm), and David grilled dinner, lake trout for himself, beef hotdogs for Marla and I (that is what we wanted), and Christopher brought some chicken to grill for himself and to take home to Kerry, it was very good, David is indeed master of his grill.  After all, he needs something to be master of. lol
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Amen! I'm antsy now waiting for Tuesday. thank goodness I don't have that much more to do.


budasha said:


> Wouldn't you know that your machine would act up just now. Thank goodness the repair man has a kind heart.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i read the recaps which pretty much caught me up. thanks - sam



MindyT said:


> I Googled Poldark episode 5, 6 both came up so you can watch online.
> I can't copy the link with this ipad. sorry.
> Hope this helps!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Praying that this tiny one will stay safely nestled inside Mum


I hope everything goes alright with Kerry s pregnancy too Kayeand that the baby grows healthily 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ouch, ouch, ouch. Burns are the worst! I am so sorry this happened *Joy*. Praying that it will heal quickly. Please be careful as you make the pickles and do the beets.


I'm sorry to hear you burned your hand Joy hope it heals quickly and is not to painful 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

P


Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, hope everyone will have a great time camping. Last night was the first night's sleep in our bed for a while and so welcome. While home I found out that mom's respiratory infection is not a cold but left over from when she had the pneumonia. I thought she looked very yellow even though I am not told that she does not have kidney disease. I'm not sure about this and think they should do some more testing. She looks like how my dad died when he had liver cancer, although I know that isn't her problem. The nurse told us she had kidney disease from the medications and now it seems they are backing off?? Confusing.
> 
> Daralene
> My son is in hospital with severe respiratory infection and he too looks very jaundiced ( yellow ) so maybe it is something to do with the lungs too that makes a person look yellowish


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well my garden is kaput. Better luck next year I hope. I'm very disgusted with it.


Oh what a shame. :thumbdown:

I must say that mine has been negleted for the last couple of months. Oh well. But you were so looking forward to your home grown vegies. As you say ..... next year.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, hope everyone will have a great time camping. Last night was the first night's sleep in our bed for a while and so welcome. While home I found out that mom's respiratory infection is not a cold but left over from when she had the pneumonia. I thought she looked very yellow even though I am not told that she does not have kidney disease. I'm not sure about this and think they should do some more testing. She looks like how my dad died when he had liver cancer, although I know that isn't her problem. The nurse told us she had kidney disease from the medications and now it seems they are backing off?? Confusing.
> 
> I am finally starting to feel human again. Had a week with fever every day with this cold but no time to rest at all since I had company and then when it moved to the lungs I just felt so awful. Just walking took it out of me. Went to none of DH's concerts and just hung out in the hotel room. Got to see mom on her front porch and it was in the shade with a nice breeze, so instead of just waving from the car, we sat away from her and got to visit a bit. She mostly sat and smiled while everyone else visited. I'd rather have my contrary mom back than this sweet lady who is unwell.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that your mum is still not well. Not good and yes it does sound confusing.

I am glad you are starting to feel better though.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Betty, lifting you always in my thoughts & sending good wishes for you. I do hope the doctors are able to give you some relief. Remember also to take care of YOU. {{{{HUGS}}}}


Ditto......


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

.

Daralene 
My son is in hospital with severe respiratory infection and he too looks very jaundiced ( yellow ) so maybe it is something to do with the lungs too that makes a person look yellowish[/quote]

Sending your son tons of healing


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh what a shame. :thumbdown:
> 
> I must say that mine has been negleted for the last couple of months. Oh well. But you were so looking forward to your home grown vegies. As you say ..... next year.


Can't understand why- you've had so much spare time to work on it after all. Maybe next year for you as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> P
> 
> 
> Cashmeregma said:
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Great morning from sunny Surrey. It is all quiet here as Dd and family have taken gs1 with them overto her in laws where they stayed lastnight and wil watch the Surrey road cycle race today. I am having g a quiet cup of coffee.

Not managed to do any catch up and it looks like it will remain like that until the svhools go back at the beginning of September. We are back to France later this week to take gs1 back for his 11th birthday.

Sending healing vibes and hugs all round x


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> P
> 
> 
> Cashmeregma said:
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Praying that this tiny one will stay safely nestled inside Mum


Ditto... RE Poldera's Kerry.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ouch, ouch, ouch. Burns are the worst! I am so sorry this happened *Joy*. Praying that it will heal quickly. Please be careful as you make the pickles and do the beets.


And from me too


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sugar, great news about being cancer free! Congratulations.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sonja... sorry to hear that your son in hospital with respiratory infection. Healing thoughts for him and hugs for you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Can't understand why- you've had so much spare time to work on it after all. Maybe next year for you as well.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

thewren said:


> it is always good to see you nromaedern - do you son and dil do mission work in these places. three years is a long time not to see them. is that the lace party on kp? --- sam


No Sam they teach Maths and Chemistry. It is because DDil is American so they take turns at seeing family. Lace Party is here on KP.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> And then there's the one cat here, who thinks that the minute the sun peeks over the horizon that it's time to sing me the song of his people and make me get up to give him his nummies (wet food)! What I usually say in reply I won't repeat here. :XD:


That is funny but not for you :-(


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> And then there's the one cat here, who thinks that the minute the sun peeks over the horizon that it's time to sing me the song of his people and make me get up to give him his nummies (wet food)! What I usually say in reply I won't repeat here. :XD:


That is funny but not for you :-(


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is so much better when you can video!


That is true but just now the house is quiet without them. Not that they are noisey.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> They are definitely seeing some different areas, wonderful that you were able to spend a good amount of time with them before they were off to Albania.


Thank you for that!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> who is eugenie - i agree about the rest. --- sam


Princess Eugenie is one of the daughters of Prince Andrew & Sarah Ferguson. She and her sister wore ridiculous hats at the wedding.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Hey, y'all!!
> 
> While processing collard greens for the freezer this afternoon, I scalded the back of my right hand from the middle finger to the pinky when the stockpot of greens and boiling water slipped into the iced water and slopped the boiling water onto the hand.Most of the redness is gone; but now the fingers are beginning to tingle fiercely and I can see a few blisters.
> 
> ...


Put lavender oil or aloe vera (or both) on it Joy.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

MindyT said:


> .
> ......People who get rain in the summers are so lucky.


You think?!!

:shock: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> They are definitely seeing some different areas, wonderful that you were able to spend a good amount of time with them before they were off to Albania.


Thank you for that!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Betty, prayers and hugs for you!.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> ?...What gets me is the children legally driving cars!


How come?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Thats not good- is this the oldest one?


Yes he got took in Friday night not to good but he's feeling a little better this morning . They are pumping him full of anything and everything trying to get rid of it as he is due to get his line in tomorrow to start chemo again. The trouble is he is back in the hospital were the doctors misdiagnosed him for 3 years when he got his first cancer . I just wish he was at Freemans were they have been treating him even though it's further to travel 
They have said they might try to put the line in in this hospital but I think they only have one person who is qualified to do it . Wish he hadn't had the other one took out now 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm going to ask for some prayers, Chris broke the news today that Kerry met him one morning in the last couple weeks, as he was heading to work, with 2 positive pregnancy tests. We just pray that if she is positively pregnant that she doesn't have another miscarry. I was going to wait until after she sees a doc to ask, but I think the sooner we have divine intervention, the better.
> Thanks in advance, so very much.
> Hugs and lots of love.


Everything crossed for her!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My son is in hospital with severe respiratory infection and he too looks very jaundiced ( yellow ) so maybe it is something to do with the lungs too that makes a person look yellowish


Sorry to hear this and I hope he feels a lot better very soon, Sonja. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ohio Joy, that scald sounds nasty. I do hope you improve quickly.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> What part of China were they in? I know my niece had problems at times with Skype when she was communicating with her family. Albania is sure different.


They were in Shanghai. In Albania they are going to a new international school. A friend of theirs is the director. The school is at the back of the beach used by tourists on the Adriatic
:thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm going to ask for some prayers, Chris broke the news today that Kerry met him one morning in the last couple weeks, as he was heading to work, with 2 positive pregnancy tests. We just pray that if she is positively pregnant that she doesn't have another miscarry. I was going to wait until after she sees a doc to ask, but I think the sooner we have divine intervention, the better.
> Thanks in advance, so very much.


Many prayers for them all.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sonja, I do hope your son gets better soon. You are all in my prayers.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Yes he got took in Friday night not to good but he's feeling a little better this morning . They are pumping him full of anything and everything trying to get rid of it as he is due to get his line in tomorrow to start chemo again. The trouble is he is back in the hospital were the doctors misdiagnosed him for 3 years when he got his first cancer . I just wish he was at Freemans were they have been treating him even though it's further to travel
> They have said they might try to put the line in in this hospital but I think they only have one person who is qualified to do it . Wish he hadn't had the other one took out now
> Sonja


Oh dear what a worry. I gather transfering him to Freemans wouldnt be an option? I hope they get the line in successfully and he gets well enough to be able to start the chemo. HUGS to you all.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I thought I would share will you the scarf I made to my design for the Lace Party. I was volunteered to do a thread on entralac. I am no expert as I had only knitted a cowl. that was about three years ago. :lol:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I thought I would share will you the scarf I made to my design for the Lace Party. I was volunteered to do a thread on entralac. I am no expert as I had only knitted a cowl. that was about three years ago. :lol:


Thats really lovely, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I thought I would share will you the scarf I made to my design for the Lace Party. I was volunteered to do a thread on entralac. I am no expert as I had only knitted a cowl. that was about three years ago. :lol:


That's lovely Norma think I will go looking at lace Entrelac as I really like the look of your scarf . Thank you for the idea . Although if it's very difficult I might not be thanking you 😄
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes he got took in Friday night not to good but he's feeling a little better this morning . They are pumping him full of anything and everything trying to get rid of it as he is due to get his line in tomorrow to start chemo again. The trouble is he is back in the hospital were the doctors misdiagnosed him for 3 years when he got his first cancer . I just wish he was at Freemans were they have been treating him even though it's further to travel
> They have said they might try to put the line in in this hospital but I think they only have one person who is qualified to do it . Wish he hadn't had the other one took out now
> Sonja


Not at all good when he is due to start chemo. May need to delay starting the chemo. If they put th eline in will they be able to use that for the antibiotics or is it a dedicated line? Make sure that this is checked out withthe chemo hospital first. They may have a certain one they like to use for some reason- and check how many lumens they need as well. Don't want they putting in a line and then it not being right.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> They were in Shanghai. In Albania they are going to a new international school. A friend of theirs is the director. The school is at the back of the beach used by tourists on the Adriatic
> :thumbup:


My brother was teaching at an International school in Guangzhou and his Chinese wife worked in their child care section.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I thought I would share will you the scarf I made to my design for the Lace Party. I was volunteered to do a thread on entralac. I am no expert as I had only knitted a cowl. that was about three years ago. :lol:


Thats lovely Norma- looks a great design.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's lovely Norma think I will go looking at lace Entrelac as I really like the look of your scarf . Thank you for the idea . Although if it's very difficult I might not be thanking you 😄
> Sonja


Its fiddly rather than difficult. You only work one rectangle at a time and do need to concentrate on what you are doing.
I did this one last year- but the lace pattern came from Rosemary Drysdale's book on Entrelac The essential guide to interlace knitting. Not my own design.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am hoping this is not being disrespectful but i thought it was cute and funny. --- sam
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/royal-wedding-entrance-dance.htm


Oh my that is different, thanks for posting.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sugar and Sonja, thank you. I am pleased you like it. I have got to the stage when I can answer some questions :!:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> Its fiddly rather than difficult. You only work one rectangle at a time and do need to concentrate on what you are doing.
> I did this one last year- but the lace pattern came from Rosemary Drysdale's book on Entrelac The essential guide to interlace knitting. Not my own design.


That is very pretty. I found her book excellent and then just ran with it :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Its fiddly rather than difficult. You only work one rectangle at a time and do need to concentrate on what you are doing.
> I did this one last year- but the lace pattern came from Rosemary Drysdale's book on Entrelac The essential guide to interlace knitting. Not my own design.


Very nice. You ladies are clever! :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is very pretty. I found her book excellent and then just ran with it :thumbup:


I haven't used the book a lot but I do like it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear what a worry. I gather transfering him to Freemans wouldnt be an option? I hope they get the line in successfully and he gets well enough to be able to start the chemo. HUGS to you all.


No he was to ill to travel that distance this is the nearest hospital . It's just that he wasn't treated very well there and I can't help but think that if they had done a simple biopsy straight away instead of the guesswork they used . The first tumour he got would not have been left to grow round his main artery and sciatic nerve for 3years and maybe we wouldn't be in this situation now


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja,
I hope your son is doing better & can get his pic line done properly. You ave so many worries. Hugs

Norma, Julie & Margaret, lovely knitting

Ohio Joy, hope your hand is better soon.

Kaye, hope things go well with this pregnancy.

Sam, great new KTP, so many recipes I must try & things to read when more time.

Travels going well, very hot. DH was sick with sinus/cold thing the first day, I think allergies as he spent the whole day before we left cutting grass. He thought we might have to go home but was better yesterday morning & better again today. Must run.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja,
> I hope your son is doing better & can get his pic line done properly. You ave so many worries. Hugs
> 
> Norma, Julie & Margaret, lovely knitting
> ...


Thank you Bonnie 
I hope you are having a great time now that DH is feeling better 
Look forward to seeing lots of pictures 
Sonja


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

That is really pretty! I love the color too!


Normaedern said:


> I thought I would share will you the scarf I made to my design for the Lace Party. I was volunteered to do a thread on entralac. I am no expert as I had only knitted a cowl. that was about three years ago. :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I just heard this piece my friend Robin composed and played and it was so beautiful that I wanted to put it on here in memory of June, such a beautiful lady. I hope it reminds you of June's beauty also:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, hope your hip is coming along. Saw where Brantley got quite sick on his trip and had to come down off the trail and find a ride home. So sorry this happened. I have my book out to read about doing the trail and hope to get some read today. It sure is fraught with many problems even when you aren't sick, like snakes, bears, mosquitos, etc. What a shame your garden didn't make it. It is so much work and then to not have it produce. Farmers sure do know what they are doing, but sometimes even they have problems. I guess Bonnie can attest to that. Bill was too busy for a garden. We had some garlic come up and no idea how that happened. Must have missed pulling some last year. The whole garden, other than the garlic, is mint, which took over. Right now that is flowering, so getting to the garlic without getting stung will have to be an evening job, timed before the mosquitos come for feasting. Seems to be mostly wasps and hornets, maybe one bee. :shock: 

I'm sure not caught up on here. Did get to see a gorgeous photo, thanks to the summary, of Julie's christening dress. What a talented seamstress you are. Well, anything you do seems to be done with excellence!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> No he was to ill to travel that distance this is the nearest hospital . It's just that he wasn't treated very well there and I can't help but think that if they had done a simple biopsy straight away instead of the guesswork they used . The first tumour he got would not have been left to grow round his main artery and sciatic nerve for 3years and maybe we wouldn't be in this situation now


I hardly know what to say but I send you love and Big Hugs. I am sitting here just so sad and sorry to hear this. I know we all wish we could help. We are here for you in this world of reaching out to each other across oceans and seas and continents, knowing that prayers and healing wishes no know distance or time. Thinking of you and your precious family.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie, so sorry to hear DH was sick. Sounds like you aren't home. Same thing happened to me. DH caught my cold but it isn't lasting nearly as long, so hope your DH will be like mine. I had fever for 5 days and then it moved to my lungs, so 2 weeks for me and it will be less for DH. Know that doesn't help you if you are on the road. Such bad timing.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Bonnie. I am pleased DH is better.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

nittergma said:


> That is really pretty! I love the color too!


Thank you. I knitted it for a friend and it her 'colour'. it is quite wide as she is always cold :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> I just heard this piece my friend Robin composed and played and it was so beautiful that I wanted to put it on here in memory of June, such a beautiful lady. I hope it reminds you of June's beauty also:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Its fiddly rather than difficult. You only work one rectangle at a time and do need to concentrate on what you are doing.
> I did this one last year- but the lace pattern came from Rosemary Drysdale's book on Entrelac The essential guide to interlace knitting. Not my own design.


Don't know what happened but just lost the reply to this. LOL Suddenly Natural News popped up and my whole window of KTP was gone. I'll try again.

Beautiful knitting Darowil. Love the colors too. I'll have to look into getting that book. I am doing lace right now with doing facecloths as Julie taught me to do for practice. Lost on the first pattern of it but I am determined to keep at it. Think I need brain training. :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> so beautiful. Thank you :thumbup:


I'm so glad you liked it. It brought tears to my eyes as I saw all the lovely photos in my mind that June has posted for us of her family and the wild horses running in the sand by the ocean.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Not at all good when he is due to start chemo. May need to delay starting the chemo. If they put th eline in will they be able to use that for the antibiotics or is it a dedicated line? Make sure that this is checked out withthe chemo hospital first. They may have a certain one they like to use for some reason- and check how many lumens they need as well. Don't want they putting in a line and then it not being right.


Thank goodness for our nurses on here!!! Yes, no sense in having to have this done needlessly if not what the other hospital needs.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm so glad you liked it. It brought tears to my eyes as I saw all the lovely photos in my mind that June has posted for us of her family and the wild horses running in the sand by the ocean.


Excatly :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I hardly know what to say but I send you love and Big Hugs. I am sitting here just so sad and sorry to hear this. I know we all wish we could help. We are here for you in this world of reaching out to each other across oceans and seas and continents, knowing that prayers and healing wishes no know distance or time. Thinking of you and your precious family.


So very well put Daralene. I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ohio Joy, Yikes, that sounds sore. Hope you have an aloe vera plant handy to keep applying or if you have any tincture or liquid that has silver in it, that helps relieve burns too. Just takes a second and a lot of damage can be done. Ask me how I know.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I just heard this piece my friend Robin composed and played and it was so beautiful that I wanted to put it on here in memory of June, such a beautiful lady. I hope it reminds you of June's beauty also:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> So very well put Daralene. I couldn't agree more.


Thank you. It really is something how we have cared about one another, sharing the joys and sorrows. Somehow the joys seem so much more special when we share them. I know I experience good things and can't wait to share them. Also, the sorrows seem less when we have lots of shoulders to lean on. I have learned that if you think you are alone, you are not. There are so many others who are going through or have gone through the same thing. Wisdom to be gained from those in so many different walks of life. Thanks to Sam, who keeps it all going for us and I saw where he and others thanked Dave for starting it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is true but just now the house is quiet without them. Not that they are noisey.


It will be very quiet without them- but great they gave you those three weeks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> How come?


Just they don't look old enough Kate!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes he got took in Friday night not to good but he's feeling a little better this morning . They are pumping him full of anything and everything trying to get rid of it as he is due to get his line in tomorrow to start chemo again. The trouble is he is back in the hospital were the doctors misdiagnosed him for 3 years when he got his first cancer . I just wish he was at Freemans were they have been treating him even though it's further to travel
> They have said they might try to put the line in in this hospital but I think they only have one person who is qualified to do it . Wish he hadn't had the other one took out now
> Sonja


Oh dear. Hoping and praying that maybe you can have him moved.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Sam,
> I meant to tell you how outstanding the openings have been. You have such an outstanding collection of recipes. I seem to be cooking (when I cook) a lot of chicken. You have something for everyone. Dont ever doubt your worth to us. You make us play nice and keep us grounded. Our gentleman Sam.


  I agree


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I thought I would share will you the scarf I made to my design for the Lace Party. I was volunteered to do a thread on entralac. I am no expert as I had only knitted a cowl. that was about three years ago. :lol:


It does look good Norma! have you gifted it yet?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just they don't look old enough Kate!


I'm with you now! It's the same when you go to a hospital...the doctors are all weans! ('children' for those non-Scots! Its pronounce way-ns and I think it's a corruption of wee ones.)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Normaedern, So glad you had that time before they went to Albania. I will have to read more and see why they are there. Yes, it sure does seem sooo quiet when people you love leave.

That scarf you are making is gorgeous. I know with practice I will train my brain to concentrate more. My hands are doing pretty good right now for knitting and hope it stays that way. Now to quit making mistakes.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Joy, I hope your hand is better soon. I worry about stuff like that when I can stuff, all that hot water! My son cans his garden and I tell him don't do it when you're tired! He says that's when he has time.
Kaye, I'll be praying for Mom and little one that everything stays put


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Its fiddly rather than difficult. You only work one rectangle at a time and do need to concentrate on what you are doing.
> I did this one last year- but the lace pattern came from Rosemary Drysdale's book on Entrelac The essential guide to interlace knitting. Not my own design.


Weren't you knitting an entrelac sock in Goulburn, last year?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No he was to ill to travel that distance this is the nearest hospital . It's just that he wasn't treated very well there and I can't help but think that if they had done a simple biopsy straight away instead of the guesswork they used . The first tumour he got would not have been left to grow round his main artery and sciatic nerve for 3years and maybe we wouldn't be in this situation now


I can see where you are coming from, Sonja- but it is one of those impossible situations. Hugs and prayers for you all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja,
> I hope your son is doing better & can get his pic line done properly. You ave so many worries. Hugs
> 
> Norma, Julie & Margaret, lovely knitting
> ...


Glad things are getting better for DH! And thanks for the compliment.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I've been knitting some things for a premature babies charity and started to knit a bunting which is used to wrap babies that don't make it. Half way through knitting it, it kind of hit me what this was really for and I couldn't knit any more and ripped it out. Am I odd? I will continue to make hats, booties and things, but I really don't think I can knit another bunting.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I like this site Sam easy. My husband eats a lot of tumeric it helps his arthritis.


thewren said:


> i just ran across this - pictures won't copy and that is where the info is - but i think you should really look at this - good info on "Healthy Eating Made Easy." --- sam
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content_15747/How_to_Get_the_Maximum_Nutrition_from_Your_Food.aspx


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I've been knitting some things for a premature babies charity and started to knit a bunting which is used to wrap babies that don't make it. Half way through knitting it, it kind of hit me what this was really for and I couldn't knit any more and ripped it out. Am I odd? I will continue to make hats, booties and things, but I really don't think I can knit another bunting.


No you are not odd I couldn't knit them either just too sad . There are lovely people who can knit them thank goodness 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I just heard this piece my friend Robin composed and played and it was so beautiful that I wanted to put it on here in memory of June, such a beautiful lady. I hope it reminds you of June's beauty also:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Its fiddly rather than difficult. You only work one rectangle at a time and do need to concentrate on what you are doing.
> I did this one last year- but the lace pattern came from Rosemary Drysdale's book on Entrelac The essential guide to interlace knitting. Not my own design.


That's gorgeous too Margaret really nice colour definitely going to take a look see if I can find a good how to site 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, hope your hip is coming along. Saw where Brantley got quite sick on his trip and had to come down off the trail and find a ride home. So sorry this happened. I have my book out to read about doing the trail and hope to get some read today. It sure is fraught with many problems even when you aren't sick, like snakes, bears, mosquitos, etc. What a shame your garden didn't make it. It is so much work and then to not have it produce. Farmers sure do know what they are doing, but sometimes even they have problems. I guess Bonnie can attest to that. Bill was too busy for a garden. We had some garlic come up and no idea how that happened. Must have missed pulling some last year. The whole garden, other than the garlic, is mint, which took over. Right now that is flowering, so getting to the garlic without getting stung will have to be an evening job, timed before the mosquitos come for feasting. Seems to be mostly wasps and hornets, maybe one bee. :shock:
> 
> I'm sure not caught up on here. Did get to see a gorgeous photo, thanks to the summary, of Julie's christening dress. What a talented seamstress you are. Well, anything you do seems to be done with excellence!


Not really, Daralene, but I won't get into an argument on that one!
We were all in sympathy with Gwen and how she felt at the time.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I can see where you are coming from, Sonja- but it is one of those impossible situations. Hugs and prayers for you all.


Does that mean I can't throttle the doctor who said don't worry it's not cancer because I would really like too
Edit but I won't


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Does that mean I can't throttle the doctor who said don't worry it's not cancer because I would really like too
> Edit but I won't


Pity, I would have come and helped you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm with you now! It's the same when you go to a hospital...the doctors are all weans! ('children' for those non-Scots! Its pronounce way-ns and I think it's a corruption of wee ones.)


It is tough with the trainees, even when they are 7 years in, they don't seem that old!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I've been knitting some things for a premature babies charity and started to knit a bunting which is used to wrap babies that don't make it. Half way through knitting it, it kind of hit me what this was really for and I couldn't knit any more and ripped it out. Am I odd? I will continue to make hats, booties and things, but I really don't think I can knit another bunting.


I know someone in Dunedin who knits lots of things for the ones that have not made it- I would find it hard too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Does that mean I can't throttle the doctor who said don't worry it's not cancer because I would really like too
> Edit but I won't


Maybe do as someone suggested in relation to Lupe, whom you won't recall, Sonja, a ball of yarn, that you can have in your pocket, and murder silently.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, prayers for Kerry.
OH Joy, hope your burns are healing. Burns are so painful.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Pity, I would have come and helped you.


We could be headlines in local newspaper together 😄
thanks Kate 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I felt raked over the coals last few days for omitting to mention Siouxann's Birthday here. Consequently I am drawing to your attention another whom we see no longer at the Tea Party but who is hopefully celebrating,
2catsin NJ has her Birthday today
*Happy Birthday, Penny!*


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, so sorry your DS in hospital. Healing energies sent your way.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> That was beautiful And I'm sure that June would have been so pleased that you dedicated it to her.


Thanks Kate. Just perfect for such a special friend as June.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I felt raked over the coals last few days for omitting to mention Siouxann's Birthday here. Consequently I am drawing to your attention another whom we see no longer at the Tea Party but who is hopefully celebrating,
> 2catsin NJ has her Birthday today
> *Happy Birthday, Penny!*


Amazing how you keep us all up-to-date with birthdays!!! Thank you Julie. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I'm sure I missed some special birthdays when life got so busy, so Happy Belated Birthday to all I missed.

Off to the Farmer's Market.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Amazing how you keep us all up-to-date with birthdays!!! Thank you Julie. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I'm sure I missed some special birthdays when life got so busy, so Happy Belated Birthday to all I missed.
> 
> Off to the Farmer's Market.


It is just a matter of remembering to check the bottom of the Digest!
the link you want Daralene, is:-
http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/dailypress/obituary.aspx?n=june-mcguriman-knapp&pid=1753...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is beautiful Norma.


Normaedern said:


> I thought I would share will you the scarf I made to my design for the Lace Party. I was volunteered to do a thread on entralac. I am no expert as I had only knitted a cowl. that was about three years ago. :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Also lovely Margaret. 


darowil said:


> Its fiddly rather than difficult. You only work one rectangle at a time and do need to concentrate on what you are doing.
> I did this one last year- but the lace pattern came from Rosemary Drysdale's book on Entrelac The essential guide to interlace knitting. Not my own design.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Good morning friends. We have a very pretty sunny weekend at the lake.
I made a fresh cherry pie yesterday to take to friends for dinner last night. This trip to the lake has been a relaxing one. Instead of cleaning closets and painting I watched a movie and worked in my flowers and down by the lake for about an hour. Today not sure, I bought a lot of fresh peaches so will have to do something with them.
Betty, please take care of yourself and everyone else do the same.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

To all with worries about loved ones and other problems, you are in my prayers. 
We have a cool showery day here again. Just back from lunch so going to crochet some mats for a raffle prize at the restaurant next week for their charity lunch. We sort of got volunteered for that but aren't quite sure how. Take care all.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> It will be very quiet without them- but great they gave you those three weeks!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> It does look good Norma! have you gifted it yet?


No, it for Christmas. My friends birthday is in August but I thought a scarf was not appropriate for August, when it is supposed to be HOT!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Normaedern, So glad you had that time before they went to Albania. I will have to read more and see why they are there. Yes, it sure does seem sooo quiet when people you love leave.
> 
> That scarf you are making is gorgeous. I know with practice I will train my brain to concentrate more. My hands are doing pretty good right now for knitting and hope it stays that way. Now to quit making mistakes.


Thank you so much. I still make mistakes :roll: I have become an expert at tinking and frogging.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> No, it for Christmas. My friends birthday is in August but I thought a scarf was not appropriate for August, when it is supposed to be HOT!


 :thumbup: I bet you wish it was hotter!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Mary, Please be careful trying to drive so many hours and get so much done at the Ohio house. I know you are trying to save money for the repairs, but we don't want you to fall asleep driving, either. Stop at a rest area to rest a bit if you need to on the way home. I will keep the girls in my prayers.


Matthew and I made it back home safely last night. We were able to find a new teenager to do the mowing and she was delighted to get $20 for doing it. She lives across the street with her father who is mostly blind due to meningitis quite a few years ago. The doctors did not think he would even survive it. The girl's mother did not have much to do with her after she broke up with her daddy so the young lady has always been with her dad. He taught her how to mow and she helps him to "see" things. They live on a very fixed budget so the $20 means a lot to her. We also met with a man from the church we use to attend and the youth group will paint the basement and rebuild the porch at the expense of materials and a pizza party. That really helps us tremendously. We will try to make a donation to the youth group at a later time to go towards their youth activities. I might have a reasonably inexpensive way to get a functional, used air condition installed to take care of that problem. Now I have to wait for a bid on the walls and painting. The roof is fixed which is a huge blessing. We will spend a week in September finalizing things to get the house on the market.

Update on the young girls who were in the horrific accident: the girl we know had both femur bones broken and serious bruising from the seat belt. She had surgery the same night of the accident to have rods put in both femur bones. She was up and walking with a walker 1 1/2 days later. There is possible talk of her being out of the hospital tomorrow if the house can be modified for her current needs. I think the family will be ready if that is what it takes. She will need someone there to help her for awhile though. I have already starting making a list of things to do on the next two visits as well.

Now I need to try to catch up with KTP and do my chores. Laundry is very important to get done and fortunately DH worked on doing dishes. I have some other things for him to do as well.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB how sad. I can understand how you were overwhelmed.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is beautiful Norma.


Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Spider, I love cherry pie :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Siouxann...Happy Birthday. I hope you are well and can join us again. I think of you quite often and keep hoping week after week that you would return and let us know that you are well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew and I made it back home safely last night. We were able to find a new teenager to do the mowing and she was delighted to get $20 for doing it. She lives across the street with her father who is mostly blind due to meningitis quite a few years ago. The doctors did not think he would even survive it. The girl's mother did not have much to do with her after she broke up with her daddy so the young lady has always been with her dad. He taught her how to mow and she helps him to "see" things. They live on a very fixed budget so the $20 means a lot to her. We also met with a man from the church we use to attend and the youth group will paint the basement and rebuild the porch at the expense of materials and a pizza party. That really helps us tremendously. We will try to make a donation to the youth group at a later time to go towards their youth activities. I might have a reasonably inexpensive way to get a functional, used air condition installed to take care of that problem. Now I have to wait for a bid on the walls and painting. The roof is fixed which is a huge blessing. We will spend a week in September finalizing things to get the house on the market.
> 
> Update on the young girls who were in the horrific accident: the girl we know had both femur bones broken and serious bruising from the seat belt. She had surgery the same night of the accident to have rods put in both femur bones. She was up and walking with a walker 1 1/2 days later. There is possible talk of her being out of the hospital tomorrow if the house can be modified for her current needs. I think the family will be ready if that is what it takes. She will need someone there to help her for awhile though. I have already starting making a list of things to do on the next two visits as well.
> 
> Now I need to try to catch up with KTP and do my chores. Laundry is very important to get done and fortunately DH worked on doing dishes. I have some other things for him to do as well.


Oh boy, Pacer, ever busy! puts me sitting here working on the Guernsey, to shame!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh boy, Pacer, ever busy! puts me sitting here working on the Guernsey, to shame!


I was thinking the same and how very kind :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I was thinking the same and how very kind :thumbup:


I am always amazed at the depth of empathy, Pacer has for her congregation- don't think I could do it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I was thinking the same and how very kind :thumbup:


I was thinking the same thing as well . You are one of the kindest people I know Mary . Always thinking of others even when you are very busy . I'm glad you got some things sorted out and helped the young girl too . 
Hopefully you will get some rest and relaxing time when you go to KAP 
So glad you got home safe and well 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was thinking the same thing as well . You are one of the kindest people I know Mary . Always thinking of others even when you are very busy . I'm glad you got some things sorted out and helped the young girl too .
> Hopefully you will get some rest and relaxing time when you go to KAP
> So glad you got home safe and well
> Sonja


Very well expressed, Sonja!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well my garden is kaput. Better luck next year I hope. I'm very disgusted with it.


You have had a lot to deal with as of late which was more important. Look for a farmer's stand and support another local.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> and i pray that it is not too late. --- sam


Me too, but it's not uncommon for teen girls, thankfully most of them outgrow it, hopefully she will too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Praying that this tiny one will stay safely nestled inside Mum


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> That is sad. I hope she doesn't really mean it.


I would think she was kidding, when I was a kid and went anywhere exciting and was having fun, especially Hawaii, I told mom that I wasn't ever coming home, but I never meant it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

pacer said:


> Siouxann...Happy Birthday. I hope you are well and can join us again. I think of you quite often and keep hoping week after week that you would return and let us know that you are well.


Designer here :Siouxann - Happy Birthday. I hope you have had a wonderful day. Sorry I am late .


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not sure if that is good or bad, prayers anyway- hugs!


Well, things have gotten much better since her trip home and back, they talked and have been working on things and seem to be much happier with where they are, they got a lot out in the open that was bothering them. And Kerry is talking much more to all of us, seems to really like her job, and is all around much more animated. That is relationships, ups and downs, hopefully they will have more ups than downs and make it the long haul.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I hope everything goes alright with Kerry s pregnancy too Kayeand that the baby grows healthily
> Sonja


Thank you all, Sonja, Gwen, Sugar, everyone else, it means a lot.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, things have gotten much better since her trip home and back, they talked and have been working on things and seem to be much happier with where they are, they got a lot out in the open that was bothering them. And Kerry is talking much more to all of us, seems to really like her job, and is all around much more animated. That is relationships, ups and downs, hopefully they will have more ups than downs and make it the long haul.


Especially if this pregnancy goes well, one wants the ups, for baby's sake! And Chris' and Kerry, and yourselves' sakes. Sounds like Kerry is growing up a bit, and not just being Mom's girl.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> P
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Great morning from sunny Surrey. It is all quiet here as Dd and family have taken gs1 with them overto her in laws where they stayed lastnight and wil watch the Surrey road cycle race today. I am having g a quiet cup of coffee.
> 
> Not managed to do any catch up and it looks like it will remain like that until the svhools go back at the beginning of September. We are back to France later this week to take gs1 back for his 11th birthday.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs all round x


Have a wonderful time with the grands and a safe trip to and from France. 
And Happy Birthday to GS1 on his big day!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes he got took in Friday night not to good but he's feeling a little better this morning . They are pumping him full of anything and everything trying to get rid of it as he is due to get his line in tomorrow to start chemo again. The trouble is he is back in the hospital were the doctors misdiagnosed him for 3 years when he got his first cancer . I just wish he was at Freemans were they have been treating him even though it's further to travel
> They have said they might try to put the line in in this hospital but I think they only have one person who is qualified to do it . Wish he hadn't had the other one took out now
> Sonja


I can completely understand your wanting him at the other hospital, hopefully if they do try to put the line in where he is, they will be successful on the first try. HUGS!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I thought I would share will you the scarf I made to my design for the Lace Party. I was volunteered to do a thread on entralac. I am no expert as I had only knitted a cowl. that was about three years ago. :lol:


That is gorgeous, I love the color also. :thumbup:


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

I so hope Kerry does well with this pregnancy.
Only two pieces of Cherry pie left but I can make another really fast. 
Would love to have you all over to sit and talk like crazy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Its fiddly rather than difficult. You only work one rectangle at a time and do need to concentrate on what you are doing.
> I did this one last year- but the lace pattern came from Rosemary Drysdale's book on Entrelac The essential guide to interlace knitting. Not my own design.


That's lovely too!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja,
> I hope your son is doing better & can get his pic line done properly. You ave so many worries. Hugs
> 
> Norma, Julie & Margaret, lovely knitting
> ...


With the temps being so high, maybe it's helping to sweat whatever it is out of him, glad he's feeling much better. Safe travels!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Norma, gorgeous.
Souixann, happy birthday.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I just heard this piece my friend Robin composed and played and it was so beautiful that I wanted to put it on here in memory of June, such a beautiful lady. I hope it reminds you of June's beauty also:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh boy, Pacer, ever busy! puts me sitting here working on the Guernsey, to shame!


That sweater is gorgeous, so the time spent on that is just as valuable. Matthew and I spent time mopping three floors and a hallway. Matthew did the hallway and did it well. I did the rooms. I had to do some cleaning in the bathroom because it was nasty. Matthew scraped paint off the basement walls and I have asked the two teenage neighbor girls to continue scraping those walls and sweep up the debris. I have offered to pay $50 to each of the girls for doing it. Helping neighbors and staying on the good side of them is essential so that they will also watch over the home and report any bad happenings to me. Being kind and caring has its rewards. It was just good to catch up with the old neighbors. We did go out to lunch and enjoy seeing different areas and how they have changed. The drive was uneventful which is the way I like it. We did see a beautiful sunset and enjoy some beautiful countryside of Ohio. I was tired coming home so Matthew knew it was his job to keep me going. Teamwork at its best.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Pity, I would have come and helped you.


And I have some nice *sharp* knitting needles to poke holes in him with.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> That is gorgeous, I love the color also. :thumbup:


Thank you so much :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Desert Joy.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> And I have some nice *sharp* knitting needles to poke holes in him with.


 :XD: :XD: Can I come too?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I felt raked over the coals last few days for omitting to mention Siouxann's Birthday here. Consequently I am drawing to your attention another whom we see no longer at the Tea Party but who is hopefully celebrating,
> 2catsin NJ has her Birthday today
> *Happy Birthday, Penny!*


You do fantastic at keeping us up to date on Birthdays, I never remember to check them.  
Happy Birthday 2catsin NJ (Penny)!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> Good morning friends. We have a very pretty sunny weekend at the lake.
> I made a fresh cherry pie yesterday to take to friends for dinner last night. This trip to the lake has been a relaxing one. Instead of cleaning closets and painting I watched a movie and worked in my flowers and down by the lake for about an hour. Today not sure, I bought a lot of fresh peaches so will have to do something with them.
> Betty, please take care of yourself and everyone else do the same.


Very good that you are relaxing this weekend, you've been doing a lot of work. Fresh peaches, yum, I made fresh blueberry muffins from scratch this morning.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> To all with worries about loved ones and other problems, you are in my prayers.
> We have a cool showery day here again. Just back from lunch so going to crochet some mats for a raffle prize at the restaurant next week for their charity lunch. We sort of got volunteered for that but aren't quite sure how. Take care all.


LOL! Interesting how you can get volunteered for things that you didnt' know you wanted to volunteer for, isn't it? That's happened to me a time or two.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew and I made it back home safely last night. We were able to find a new teenager to do the mowing and she was delighted to get $20 for doing it. She lives across the street with her father who is mostly blind due to meningitis quite a few years ago. The doctors did not think he would even survive it. The girl's mother did not have much to do with her after she broke up with her daddy so the young lady has always been with her dad. He taught her how to mow and she helps him to "see" things. They live on a very fixed budget so the $20 means a lot to her. We also met with a man from the church we use to attend and the youth group will paint the basement and rebuild the porch at the expense of materials and a pizza party. That really helps us tremendously. We will try to make a donation to the youth group at a later time to go towards their youth activities. I might have a reasonably inexpensive way to get a functional, used air condition installed to take care of that problem. Now I have to wait for a bid on the walls and painting. The roof is fixed which is a huge blessing. We will spend a week in September finalizing things to get the house on the market.
> 
> Update on the young girls who were in the horrific accident: the girl we know had both femur bones broken and serious bruising from the seat belt. She had surgery the same night of the accident to have rods put in both femur bones. She was up and walking with a walker 1 1/2 days later. There is possible talk of her being out of the hospital tomorrow if the house can be modified for her current needs. I think the family will be ready if that is what it takes. She will need someone there to help her for awhile though. I have already starting making a list of things to do on the next two visits as well.
> 
> Now I need to try to catch up with KTP and do my chores. Laundry is very important to get done and fortunately DH worked on doing dishes. I have some other things for him to do as well.


Glad that you made it home without incident, and great that you have been able to find such great help. 
Wonderful that the girl from the accident is doing so well, hopefully she will be home and then fully recovered in no time. 
Oh! Laundry, I need to start mine! Thank you for reminding me. I'm off to do that right now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> That sweater is gorgeous, so the time spent on that is just as valuable. Matthew and I spent time mopping three floors and a hallway. Matthew did the hallway and did it well. I did the rooms. I had to do some cleaning in the bathroom because it was nasty. Matthew scraped paint off the basement walls and I have asked the two teenage neighbor girls to continue scraping those walls and sweep up the debris. I have offered to pay $50 to each of the girls for doing it. Helping neighbors and staying on the good side of them is essential so that they will also watch over the home and report any bad happenings to me. Being kind and caring has its rewards. It was just good to catch up with the old neighbors. We did go out to lunch and enjoy seeing different areas and how they have changed. The drive was uneventful which is the way I like it. We did see a beautiful sunset and enjoy some beautiful countryside of Ohio. I was tired coming home so Matthew knew it was his job to keep me going. Teamwork at its best.


Thank you Pacer- I have worked out one reason why I am feeling so weepy today- in three days time it is 5 years since my Dad died- I was so glad at first that his struggle was over - he was 90 when he broke the two top vertebrae, and ended up in the Rest Home- but this year I am just missing him.
You have a wonderful friendship with Matthew- that is so great.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

ROTFL Sam I love things like that!!


thewren said:


> i am hoping this is not being disrespectful but i thought it was cute and funny. --- sam
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/royal-wedding-entrance-dance.htm


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> :XD: :XD: Can I come too?


Thank you . You all made me smile as I had a vision in my head of All of us sharing a prison cell knitting away
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you . You all made me smile as I had a vision in my head of All of us sharing a prison cell knitting away
> Sonja


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: What a fun time that would be- a new form of suffragette perhaps!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, laundry is in. Think I'll go find a project to work on, David went fishing and Christopher went with him.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: What a fun time that would be- a new form of suffragette perhaps!


There is only one problem do they allow knitting needles in prisons


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There is only one problem do they allow knitting needles in prisons


They might let us have bamboo circulars- oops they could be a sort of garrotte !!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Especially if this pregnancy goes well, one wants the ups, for baby's sake! And Chris' and Kerry, and yourselves' sakes. Sounds like Kerry is growing up a bit, and not just being Mom's girl.


Yes, I think that going home for a few days was good for her, when she got back she said that she had never been this far from her family before and she was missing them more before she went, than she had realized. 
I do think she's growing up, also starting to stand up for herself with Christopher, holding him accountable for himself too, he's a sweetheart but he's good at going to a friends and not telling anyone where he is or when he'll be home and even worse at being home when he says he will be. She's not a nagger and doesn't chase after him, but is starting to let him know that that behavior won't be tolerated. He is his grandfather to the inth the degree, we are working to modify that at least a bit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Pacer- I have worked out one reason why I am feeling so weepy today- in three days time it is 5 years since my Dad died- I was so glad at first that his struggle was over - he was 90 when he broke the two top vertebrae, and ended up in the Rest Home- but this year I am just missing him.
> You have a wonderful friendship with Matthew- that is so great.


That will do it, I get weepy around the 2nd and 3rd week of December because that's when mom passed. HUGS!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you . You all made me smile as I had a vision in my head of All of us sharing a prison cell knitting away
> Sonja


 :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: What a fun time that would be- a new form of suffragette perhaps!


I don't know that the world is quite ready for that yet. LOL :shock:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They might let us have bamboo circulars- oops they could be a sort of garrotte !!!!!!


They do teach the inmates here to crochet though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, I really am going to get off here, I need to get Davids oatmeal raisin bars made so he'll have some to take this week, and get a few other things accomplished. 
Have a great day, see you all in a while.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Will pray for the 16 yr old girl. Is she someone from your church? I know yu want to get the house ready for the market asap but please don't overdo. I can't wait to see the Sydney picture. I'm really excited about it.


The girl is the daughter of someone DH worked with. We have known her since she was an infant.

Sydney sure has some unusual markings.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey - please take the time to watch this - i think you will be as fascinated as i was. --- sam

http://www.flixxy.com/animusic-pipe-dream.htm


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to your son sonja - i have been where he is and hope he is over it soon. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> P
> 
> 
> Cashmeregma said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Many prayers for them all.


ditto --- sam :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> Hey, y'all!!
> 
> While processing collard greens for the freezer this afternoon, I scalded the back of my right hand from the middle finger to the pinky when the stockpot of greens and boiling water slipped into the iced water and slopped the boiling water onto the hand.Most of the redness is gone; but now the fingers are beginning to tingle fiercely and I can see a few blisters.
> 
> ...


There is a burn cream called Burn Stuff that I bought at Walgreens years ago. The best burn cream I ever used as I applied it a few hours after being burned and never blistered or scarred.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely normaewdern - love the color and designs. --- sam



Normaedern said:


> I thought I would share will you the scarf I made to my design for the Lace Party. I was volunteered to do a thread on entralac. I am no expert as I had only knitted a cowl. that was about three years ago. :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - with your talent you will whip right through it. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> That's lovely Norma think I will go looking at lace Entrelac as I really like the look of your scarf . Thank you for the idea . Although if it's very difficult I might not be thanking you 😄
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is very pretty darowil - looks like lots of work. --- sam



darowil said:


> Its fiddly rather than difficult. You only work one rectangle at a time and do need to concentrate on what you are doing.
> I did this one last year- but the lace pattern came from Rosemary Drysdale's book on Entrelac The essential guide to interlace knitting. Not my own design.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to both of you - have a great and safe trip. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja,
> I hope your son is doing better & can get his pic line done properly. You ave so many worries. Hugs
> 
> Norma, Julie & Margaret, lovely knitting
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> I just heard this piece my friend Robin composed and played and it was so beautiful that I wanted to put it on here in memory of June, such a beautiful lady. I hope it reminds you of June's beauty also:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

nittergma said:


> I agree


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That's exactly what I've been doing.


pacer said:


> You have had a lot to deal with as of late which was more important. Look for a farmer's stand and support another local.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i just ran across this - pictures won't copy and that is where the info is - but i think you should really look at this - good info on "Healthy Eating Made Easy." --- sam
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content_15747/How_to_Get_the_Maximum_Nutrition_from_Your_Food.aspx


What awesome tips, this would be a great poster for the kitchen wall. Thank you for sharing 👍👍


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i totally understand kate - that would be difficult. --- sam



KateB said:


> I've been knitting some things for a premature babies charity and started to knit a bunting which is used to wrap babies that don't make it. Half way through knitting it, it kind of hit me what this was really for and I couldn't knit any more and ripped it out. Am I odd? I will continue to make hats, booties and things, but I really don't think I can knit another bunting.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i really like it - it always has something of interest on it. --- sam



nittergma said:


> I like this site Sam easy. My husband eats a lot of tumeric it helps his arthritis.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

He does and Matthew has captured them VERY well.

I'm glad the girls is up using a walker already. Prayers for her as she recovers.



pacer said:


> The girl is the daughter of someone DH worked with. We have known her since she was an infant.
> 
> Sydney sure has some unusual markings.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cool Sam....really cool.


thewren said:


> hey - please take the time to watch this - i think you will be as fascinated as i was. --- sam
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/animusic-pipe-dream.htm


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! I did that with my Bugatti one day, if I ever win several million dollars I might just get to order it, they only run $1 1/2 million. lolol
> So I'm just going to settle for a Jeep or something, someday...


My dream car Mclaren I don't care much with one, I like them all. 😁😁😳 a big lottery will be needed for it though.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cool Sam....really cool.


Just the lady I'm looking for. I still have your 5.5 circular needles, I will bring them to KAP with me. Then hope to remember to give them back to you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> The girl is the daughter of someone DH worked with. We have known her since she was an infant.
> 
> Sydney sure has some unusual markings.


What a beautiful drawing Mathew , I have never met Sydney but in your drawing he looks gentle and very relaxed . I bet Gwen will love seeing this picture 
Sonja 
Mary I'm so glad the girl has come through her operation and is already up and standing


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm going to ask for some prayers, Chris broke the news today that Kerry met him one morning in the last couple weeks, as he was heading to work, with 2 positive pregnancy tests. We just pray that if she is positively pregnant that she doesn't have another miscarry. I was going to wait until after she sees a doc to ask, but I think the sooner we have divine intervention, the better.
> Thanks in advance, so very much.
> 
> Well, I'm caught up again, but the again we are only on page 14. David and I went to Marlas and Christopher came over (Kerry is working until 8 or 9pm), and David grilled dinner, lake trout for himself, beef hotdogs for Marla and I (that is what we wanted), and Christopher brought some chicken to grill for himself and to take home to Kerry, it was very good, David is indeed master of his grill.  After all, he needs something to be master of. lol
> ...


Fingers crossed good thoughts going out for a healthy pregnancy and baby. Good luck to all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

KateB said:


> Pity, I would have come and helped you.


me too --- sam :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i will add my voice to the chorus - happy birthday penny - and many more - hope you had a great celebration. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I felt raked over the coals last few days for omitting to mention Siouxann's Birthday here. Consequently I am drawing to your attention another whom we see no longer at the Tea Party but who is hopefully celebrating,
> 2catsin NJ has her Birthday today
> *Happy Birthday, Penny!*


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew and I made it back home safely last night. We were able to find a new teenager to do the mowing and she was delighted to get $20 for doing it. She lives across the street with her father who is mostly blind due to meningitis quite a few years ago. The doctors did not think he would even survive it. The girl's mother did not have much to do with her after she broke up with her daddy so the young lady has always been with her dad. He taught her how to mow and she helps him to "see" things. They live on a very fixed budget so the $20 means a lot to her. We also met with a man from the church we use to attend and the youth group will paint the basement and rebuild the porch at the expense of materials and a pizza party. That really helps us tremendously. We will try to make a donation to the youth group at a later time to go towards their youth activities. I might have a reasonably inexpensive way to get a functional, used air condition installed to take care of that problem. Now I have to wait for a bid on the walls and painting. The roof is fixed which is a huge blessing. We will spend a week in September finalizing things to get the house on the market.
> 
> Update on the young girls who were in the horrific accident: the girl we know had both femur bones broken and serious bruising from the seat belt. She had surgery the same night of the accident to have rods put in both femur bones. She was up and walking with a walker 1 1/2 days later. There is possible talk of her being out of the hospital tomorrow if the house can be modified for her current needs. I think the family will be ready if that is what it takes. She will need someone there to help her for awhile though. I have already starting making a list of things to do on the next two visits as well.
> 
> Now I need to try to catch up with KTP and do my chores. Laundry is very important to get done and fortunately DH worked on doing dishes. I have some other things for him to do as well.


great news the help you are getting on repairing your house - now when it is finished i hope it sells really quick. what about the other girl? --- sam


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Put lavender oil or aloe vera (or both) on it Joy.


Honey works very well on burns as well. I had steam burns on my chest years ago while canning vegetables. There isn't any scare at all. My sister told me about it, she has just finished studying Native American health remedies used long ago.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not at all julie - your gurnsey takes real work and talent and you are doing a great job. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Oh boy, Pacer, ever busy! puts me sitting here working on the Guernsey, to shame!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was thinking the same thing as well . You are one of the kindest people I know Mary . Always thinking of others even when you are very busy . I'm glad you got some things sorted out and helped the young girl too .
> Hopefully you will get some rest and relaxing time when you go to KAP
> So glad you got home safe and well
> Sonja


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

pacer said:


> The girl is the daughter of someone DH worked with. We have known her since she was an infant.
> 
> Sydney sure has some unusual markings.


This is excellent. I am so impressed at Matthew's shading. It makes such a different with contrasting shading as he has done under Sydney's face - Darker underneath. He is really really doing extremely well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think she will be glad to be home - at least i hope so - she will be home this tuesday. we will see how she feels and how soon she wants to go somewhere else. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I would think she was kidding, when I was a kid and went anywhere exciting and was having fun, especially Hawaii, I told mom that I wasn't ever coming home, but I never meant it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Spider said:


> I so hope Kerry does well with this pregnancy.
> Only two pieces of Cherry pie left but I can make another really fast.
> Would love to have you all over to sit and talk like crazy.


you won't have to ask me the second time - i love cheery pie - especially with double cream poured over it - having the pie warmed first. i'll bring the cream. --- sam :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they better. --- sam --- if not we could always go on a hunger strike.



Swedenme said:


> There is only one problem do they allow knitting needles in prisons


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes he got took in Friday night not to good but he's feeling a little better this morning . They are pumping him full of anything and everything trying to get rid of it as he is due to get his line in tomorrow to start chemo again. The trouble is he is back in the hospital were the doctors misdiagnosed him for 3 years when he got his first cancer . I just wish he was at Freemans were they have been treating him even though it's further to travel
> They have said they might try to put the line in in this hospital but I think they only have one person who is qualified to do it . Wish he hadn't had the other one took out now
> Sonja


Sending tons of healing thoughts his way and calming thoughts to you and yours. I do hope things clear up quickly.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well done mathew - well done. --- sam


pacer said:


> The girl is the daughter of someone DH worked with. We have known her since she was an infant.
> 
> Sydney sure has some unusual markings.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> great news the help you are getting on repairing your house - now when it is finished i hope it sells really quick. what about the other girl? --- sam


I do hope the house sells quickly as well. I have heard that when you put a house on the market, you are suppose to bury Joseph, from the nativity set, upside down in the back of the house and pray for the sale to occur and it is suppose to happen quicker. I have a young man who would help me to do this. The neighbor who is blind said he would do it.

The other girl is still in danger of losing her life. She has internal bleeding and swelling of the brain so she is in a medically induce coma currently. The front of the car was so badly crushed that the medical responders didn't even know how many people were in the car. The girl I know stayed conscious the entire time and she told the EMT to help her friends in the front seat. They would not have known that two people were in the front. I found out today that they were lost and were trying to find their way to where ever they were going. They were hit by a Hummer and they were in a car which rolled twice and even caught on fire. The car following behind them by chance had an off duty fireman in it so he pulled out a fire extinguisher and put out the fire and then started helping the victims even before the rescue teams arrived.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I thought I would share will you the scarf I made to my design for the Lace Party. I was volunteered to do a thread on entralac. I am no expert as I had only knitted a cowl. that was about three years ago. :lol:


That is beautiful. Lucky you for being volunteered, I think you will do great from the looks of it. 👍👍👍


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know someone in Dunedin who knits lots of things for the ones that have not made it- I would find it hard too.


I saw how lovingly my daughter's babies were cared for and dressed in very small caps and buntings that I would love to knit for those mothers who experience this extreme sadness and loss; I just can't as yet, but hope to some day.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I will share your thoughts and comments with Matthew. He always asks me if I have posted whatever picture he is working on and then if anyone has said anything. He really looks up to our group of knitters. 

Sonja...Praying for your son to heal and get the correct port put into place. 

Caren...Such a pleasure to have you posting with us again. I do miss seeing your pictures, but I do enjoy reading your posts as well.

Norma...Your entrelac lace is stunning as is Margaret's.

Poledra...Prayers for a successful pregnancy for Kerry. I know she will have the love and support of the extended family as well. 

Sam...Did you ask Heidi about the trays? I just don't want to pack extra supplies unless needed.

Time to check on the laundry again.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Pacer- I have worked out one reason why I am feeling so weepy today- in three days time it is 5 years since my Dad died- I was so glad at first that his struggle was over - he was 90 when he broke the two top vertebrae, and ended up in the Rest Home- but this year I am just missing him.
> You have a wonderful friendship with Matthew- that is so great.


{{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I've been knitting some things for a premature babies charity and started to knit a bunting which is used to wrap babies that don't make it. Half way through knitting it, it kind of hit me what this was really for and I couldn't knit any more and ripped it out. Am I odd? I will continue to make hats, booties and things, but I really don't think I can knit another bunting.


I have stitched some buntings for babies that didn't make it. It was my way of giving them love so they knew they were cared for and missed. I didn't get that chance for myself or my grand baby. I do understand not being able to knit another bunting. I much prefer hats and booties.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: What a fun time that would be- a new form of suffragette perhaps!


Again.... Can I come? :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

pacer said:


> The girl is the daughter of someone DH worked with. We have known her since she was an infant.
> 
> Sydney sure has some unusual markings.


Stunning, simply stunning :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i did mine in volcanic orange - oooh baby - didn't give me a price thorough. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> My dream car Mclaren I don't care much with one, I like them all. 😁😁😳 a big lottery will be needed for it though.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What a beautiful drawing Mathew , I have never met Sydney but in your drawing he looks gentle and very relaxed . I bet Gwen will love seeing this picture
> Sonja
> Mary I'm so glad the girl has come through her operation and is already up and standing


i'm not so sure about the relaxed part. --- sam :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

thewren said:


> hey - please take the time to watch this - i think you will be as fascinated as i was. --- sam
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/animusic-pipe-dream.htm


I was fascinated. Great!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

thewren said:


> that is lovely normaewdern - love the color and designs. --- sam


Thank you so much, Sam.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We're back from the family reunion and ready to unpack and get laundry started. We have taken both brothers to the airport for their return flights. There were 22 first cousins present -- pretty good representation of the 55 total. 2 families were not represented by anyone and contact with them is pretty much lost. The rest of us made up for it in a lot of visiting, horseshoe throwing, picture sharing, etc. It was a great time and we have perfect weather. One issue with staying at a retreat house on a monastery is the early bell calling the monks to prayer -- our room was right next to that bell!! My sister was helping with the room assignments and I claimed she was getting even for something!

I'm still behind on reading the KTP, but do want to send out my prayers to Sonja that your son's hospital stay will be short and that he'll be out with a proper pic line and healthy enough to begin chemo. I'm sure you aren't a big fan of the first doctors/I wouldn't be either.

Kaye Jo, hope that the pregnancy goes well and that you'll have a healthy grandbaby!! 

Ohio Joy - so sorry to hear of the burn; I'll have to look up all those burn remedies. I hope you heal quickly.

Many happy birthday wishes to all of those that I've missed. Hope your special days were great.

Daralene - glad you got home safely. Hope you and DH get back to feeling much better quickly.

Keeping your Mom and SugarSugar's Mom constantly in my prayers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what happened to the hummer and the driver? hope he gets the book thrown at him - probably texting. --- sam



pacer said:


> I do hope the house sells quickly as well. I have heard that when you put a house on the market, you are suppose to bury Joseph, from the nativity set, upside down in the back of the house and pray for the sale to occur and it is suppose to happen quicker. I have a young man who would help me to do this. The neighbor who is blind said he would do it.
> 
> The other girl is still in danger of losing her life. She has internal bleeding and swelling of the brain so she is in a medically induce coma currently. The front of the car was so badly crushed that the medical responders didn't even know how many people were in the car. The girl I know stayed conscious the entire time and she told the EMT to help her friends in the front seat. They would not have known that two people were in the front. I found out today that they were lost and were trying to find their way to where ever they were going. They were hit by a Hummer and they were in a car which rolled twice and even caught on fire. The car following behind them by chance had an off duty fireman in it so he pulled out a fire extinguisher and put out the fire and then started helping the victims even before the rescue teams arrived.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the more the merrier. --- sam



Normaedern said:


> Again.... Can I come? :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you for your kind words Caren.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, I think that going home for a few days was good for her, when she got back she said that she had never been this far from her family before and she was missing them more before she went, than she had realized.
> I do think she's growing up, also starting to stand up for herself with Christopher, holding him accountable for himself too, he's a sweetheart but he's good at going to a friends and not telling anyone where he is or when he'll be home and even worse at being home when he says he will be. She's not a nagger and doesn't chase after him, but is starting to let him know that that behavior won't be tolerated. He is his grandfather to the inth the degree, we are working to modify that at least a bit.


Your father, or his Dad's Dad?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That will do it, I get weepy around the 2nd and 3rd week of December because that's when mom passed. HUGS!!!!


It really can- I am missing him now more than I have previous years. Thanks for the hugs!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i did mine in volcanic orange - oooh baby - didn't give me a price thorough. --- sam


Oh yes I do like the Orange 👍👍 the lad liked white, his dad wasn't too keen on him having one though. 😁😁😊😊


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I don't know that the world is quite ready for that yet. LOL :shock:


And a lot of women are letting slip by, what the Suffragettes had to fight so hard to achieve. When did women in the States get the vote!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> They do teach the inmates here to crochet though.


Certainly harder to do much damage with a crochet hook!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> The girl is the daughter of someone DH worked with. We have known her since she was an infant.
> 
> Sydney sure has some unusual markings.


And Matthew has done a magnificent job!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Julie, I feel for you. It was Mum's birthday on 31st July and I have been rather weepy too. Sometimes it hits you worse than others.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> not at all julie - your gurnsey takes real work and talent and you are doing a great job. --- sam


Thanks, Sam, I need a bit of cheering up, at the moment.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I do hope the house sells quickly as well. I have heard that when you put a house on the market, you are suppose to bury Joseph, from the nativity set, upside down in the back of the house and pray for the sale to occur and it is suppose to happen quicker. I have a young man who would help me to do this. The neighbor who is blind said he would do it.
> 
> The other girl is still in danger of losing her life. She has internal bleeding and swelling of the brain so she is in a medically induce coma currently. The front of the car was so badly crushed that the medical responders didn't even know how many people were in the car. The girl I know stayed conscious the entire time and she told the EMT to help her friends in the front seat. They would not have known that two people were in the front. I found out today that they were lost and were trying to find their way to where ever they were going. They were hit by a Hummer and they were in a car which rolled twice and even caught on fire. The car following behind them by chance had an off duty fireman in it so he pulled out a fire extinguisher and put out the fire and then started helping the victims even before the rescue teams arrived.


I am saddened to hear of her plight- so hard for her family. The fireman should be up for a bravery award.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes he got took in Friday night not to good but he's feeling a little better this morning . They are pumping him full of anything and everything trying to get rid of it as he is due to get his line in tomorrow to start chemo again. The trouble is he is back in the hospital were the doctors misdiagnosed him for 3 years when he got his first cancer . I just wish he was at Freemans were they have been treating him even though it's further to travel
> They have said they might try to put the line in in this hospital but I think they only have one person who is qualified to do it . Wish he hadn't had the other one took out now
> Sonja


Buckets of healing thoughts for your son and lots more to YOU and the rest of your family. Such a worry and difficult time.
Marilynn


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I saw how lovingly my daughter's babies were cared for and dressed in very small caps and buntings that I would love to knit for those mothers who experience this extreme sadness and loss; I just can't as yet, but hope to some day.


How many has she lost, Rookie? My first grandchild didn't make it through, but that was because of Mwyffanwy's fierce opinion that it was her body to do with what she chose. But also the father was bi-sexual, and she foresaw a future with major problems. Didn't find out till far too late.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It really can- I am missing him now more than I have previous years. Thanks for the hugs!


I still miss my dad Julie and he died when I was young 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


Thanks Norma! much appreciated!


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I thought I would share will you the scarf I made to my design for the Lace Party. I was volunteered to do a thread on entralac. I am no expert as I had only knitted a cowl. that was about three years ago. :lol:


Lovely design and gorgeous colour.
Marilynn


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Again.... Can I come? :thumbup:


You'd be so welcome!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Julie, I feel for you. It was Mum's birthday on 31st July and I have been rather weepy too. Sometimes it hits you worse than others.


And my Mum's passing 27th July, she's been gone 30 years. This far out you can't predict the weepy days accurately, I find, Hugs!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I still miss my dad Julie and he died when I was young
> Sonja


You do miss them, when they have been a caring parent, and sometimes just for the lack of opportunity.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Buckets of healing thoughts for your son and lots more to YOU and the rest of your family. Such a worry and difficult time.
> Marilynn


Thank you Marilynn 
He is still in pain and running a fever but has a room of his own now so hopefully he will get some rest as they have just given him the medication again and that might help him to fall asleep 
Sonja


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, now I'm ready to sit, here's what I accomplished.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, now I'm ready to sit, here's what I accomplished.


How nice to be able to get away with eating those!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Just heard sad news that Cilla Black the fantastic singer from Beatles era has died. She was one of my favourites rest in peace


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just heard sad news that Cilla Black the fantastic singer from Beatles era has died. She was one of my favourites rest in peace


I had heard this- I used to love her singing and persona on the Cilla Black show.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> The girl is the daughter of someone DH worked with. We have known her since she was an infant.
> 
> Sydney sure has some unusual markings.


That is fantastic, Matthew has such a good eye for detail and still able to put emotion into his drawing. Well done!! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> My dream car Mclaren I don't care much with one, I like them all. 😁😁😳 a big lottery will be needed for it though.


 One day... Well, we can dream right? lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Fingers crossed good thoughts going out for a healthy pregnancy and baby. Good luck to all.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think she will be glad to be home - at least i hope so - she will be home this tuesday. we will see how she feels and how soon she wants to go somewhere else. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Talking about gardens, David said he had high hopes for his broccoli but it got in with a bad crowd. :roll:  LOL!! 
But we will keep it alive and well until fall, then we should have bushels of broccoli, it just got too hot too fast for it after the hail of June 16.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I do hope the house sells quickly as well. I have heard that when you put a house on the market, you are suppose to bury Joseph, from the nativity set, upside down in the back of the house and pray for the sale to occur and it is suppose to happen quicker. I have a young man who would help me to do this. The neighbor who is blind said he would do it.
> 
> The other girl is still in danger of losing her life. She has internal bleeding and swelling of the brain so she is in a medically induce coma currently. The front of the car was so badly crushed that the medical responders didn't even know how many people were in the car. The girl I know stayed conscious the entire time and she told the EMT to help her friends in the front seat. They would not have known that two people were in the front. I found out today that they were lost and were trying to find their way to where ever they were going. They were hit by a Hummer and they were in a car which rolled twice and even caught on fire. The car following behind them by chance had an off duty fireman in it so he pulled out a fire extinguisher and put out the fire and then started helping the victims even before the rescue teams arrived.


If burying Joseph in the backyard will help with a quick sale, I say go for it. Hopefully you'll get a good offer quickly. 
Thank the Lord that the off duty fireman was behind and took quick action, hopefully the other girl will recover better than hoped for, and have a good life from there out, and thankfully your friends daughter was able to tell them how many others were in the car.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Your father, or his Dad's Dad?


My dad, God help us. LOL!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> My dad, God help us. LOL!


Oh well, at least you know what you could be in for!!!!!!lol :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> i'm not so sure about the relaxed part. --- sam :lol: :lol: :lol:


Maybe she doesn't know about all those attacks against the old couch!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> How nice to be able to get away with eating those!!!!!!!!


Yes, at the expense of my waistline. lol
Actually, they don't have much sugar in them thankfully, David and Christopher sure put a dent in the dozen. I had gotten duck eggs at the farmers market yesterday, so used those for baking with.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Just back from a weekend up at the lake with DD, DSIL and DGS. Weather was perfect, and the blue moon over the lake was incredible. 

Thanks again Sam and Summary Sisters for the great beginning. As usual, the recipes are making me hungry. I actually did try a little simple dinner on night last week in my new kitchenless digs. Used the NuWave and a Wok and made a pasta, ground beef, tomato sauce dish that was pretty darn good. Put two small freezer bags of leftovers in the freezer for a couple more meals.

Need to catch up on my KTP reading. Just breezed through page 1.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh well, at least you know what you could be in for!!!!!!lol :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


And that to knock sense into him, you almost need a cast iron skillet, hard headed and stubborn, never learns anything the easy way, and has to try it his way first just to make sure that everyone else is right. :roll: :roll: 
When he was little he washed his own mouth out with soap in order to see if backtalk or bad language was worth the threatened discipline. :shock: 
He decided *not*.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just back from a weekend up at the lake with DD, DSIL and DGS. Weather was perfect, and the blue moon over the lake was incredible.
> 
> ...


Welcome home, glad that it was a great weekend.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> If burying Joseph in the backyard will help with a quick sale, I say go for it. Hopefully you'll get a good offer quickly.
> 
> I've heard you should have a either bread or an apple pie baking, or a pot roast cooking when buyers come to looks at the house.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > If burying Joseph in the backyard will help with a quick sale, I say go for it. Hopefully you'll get a good offer quickly.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, at the expense of my waistline. lol
> Actually, they don't have much sugar in them thankfully, David and Christopher sure put a dent in the dozen. I had gotten duck eggs at the farmers market yesterday, so used those for baking with.


We grew up with duck and goose eggs, as well as hen's eggs in Scotland- I made the mistake of asking for a boiled goose egg once for lunch when I was about 6. Oh boy was that ever a mistake- on account of the size- Mum and I battled all afternoon over whether I was going to be allowed to leave the table, or even have another meal that day. I actually don't recall who won that skirmish.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And that to knock sense into him, you almost need a cast iron skillet, hard headed and stubborn, never learns anything the easy way, and has to try it his way first just to make sure that everyone else is right. :roll: :roll:
> When he was little he washed his own mouth out with soap in order to see if backtalk or bad language was worth the threatened discipline. :shock:
> He decided *not*.


I had mine washed out once by Mum, for some filthy or pungent word I had picked up at school, have no recall what- but I can assure soap tastes foul!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had mine washed out once by Mum, for some filthy or pungent word I had picked up at school, have no recall what- but I can assure soap tastes foul!


Me too, and yes it does taste foul. If you did that to a child today you would be in trouble, as it would be termed child abuse!!, What a rod we have made for our own backs with PC rubbish.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Me too, and yes it does taste foul. If you did that to a child today you would be in trouble, as it would be termed child abuse!!, What a rod we have made for our own backs with PC rubbish.


And some dreadful children for teachers to cope with at school!!!!!!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> If burying Joseph in the backyard will help with a quick sale, I say go for it. Hopefully you'll get a good offer quickly.
> Thank the Lord that the off duty fireman was behind and took quick action, hopefully the other girl will recover better than hoped for, and have a good life from there out, and thankfully your friends daughter was able to tell them how many others were in the car.


You folks had me going there, I hadn't read the previous post re Joseph and was thinking was this a loved pet or even a person you were intending on burying lol!!!!, Another thing you can do for a quick sale is to take a photo of your house, place it on your fridge with SOLD written across it, and affirm it as sold every time you go into the fridge. Positive thinking!!!!! Best of luck.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

BTW I just found out our delivery days for the mail have been reduced to Monday, Wednesday and Friday- my daughter gets Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday, in Christchurch- I reckon we will be very lucky to have 'snail mail ' for much longer!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you for your kind words Caren.


You are very welcome.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> You folks had me going there, I hadn't read the previous post re Joseph and was thinking was this a loved pet or even a person you were intending on burying lol!!!!, Another thing you can do for a quick sale is to take a photo of your house, place it on your fridge with SOLD written across it, and affirm it as sold every time you go into the fridge. Positive thinking!!!!! Best of luck.


 :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> what happened to the hummer and the driver? hope he gets the book thrown at him - probably texting. --- sam


Texting was not involved in this accident as far as I have been told. The driver of the hummer was taken to the hospital with non life threatening injuries. She was 23 years old. A very scary time for 4 young people. The car was mostly unidentifiable. The roof and trunk area look relatively normal, but the rest of the car was so destroyed that it is a miracle that anyone made it out of it alive. The hummer was damaged in the front where the hood and engine are, but the rest of the vehicle looks undamaged. It is my understanding that the 3 were lost and trying to figure out where they were going. Supposedly the car was not going super fast. They just didn't stop for the stop sign and the other driver did not have a stop sign so she had the right of way.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Fan said:


> You folks had me going there, I hadn't read the previous post re Joseph and was thinking was this a loved pet or even a person you were intending on burying lol!!!!, Another thing you can do for a quick sale is to take a photo of your house, place it on your fridge with SOLD written across it, and affirm it as sold every time you go into the fridge. Positive thinking!!!!! Best of luck.


Joseph has to dug back up after the sale of the house so good thing it is only a statue.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> How many has she lost, Rookie? My first grandchild didn't make it through, but that was because of Mwyffanwy's fierce opinion that it was her body to do with what she chose. But also the father was bi-sexual, and she foresaw a future with major problems. Didn't find out till far too late.


DD#1 lost 2 babies in 2009 - the year of our roller coaster rides with DGS#1 born & died in January, DGS#2 born in February, DD#2's PhD defense in May, DSIL's colon cancer diagnosis in June, DD#1's miscarriage of daughter in July, and DS & DDIL's wedding in November. That was both the saddest and happiest of years.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Texting was not involved in this accident as far as I have been told. The driver of the hummer was taken to the hospital with non life threatening injuries. She was 23 years old. A very scary time for 4 young people. The car was mostly unidentifiable. The roof and trunk area look relatively normal, but the rest of the car was so destroyed that it is a miracle that anyone made it out of it alive. The hummer was damaged in the front where the hood and engine are, but the rest of the vehicle looks undamaged. It is my understanding that the 3 were lost and trying to figure out where they were going. Supposedly the car was not going super fast. They just didn't stop for the stop sign and the other driver did not have a stop sign so she had the right of way.


How very sad. Many prayers being said for these young people.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

machriste said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > If burying Joseph in the backyard will help with a quick sale, I say go for it. Hopefully you'll get a good offer quickly.
> ...


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Mary, I think Matthew gets more talented every time he picks up a pencil! That picture of Sydney is just amazing. Wow!!
Hugs, Paula


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Grandmapaula said:


> Mary, I think Matthew gets more talented every time he picks up a pencil! That picture of Sydney is just amazing. Wow!!
> Hugs, Paula


Thanks. He will bring his cards to KAP again this year so those that want to purchase them can get them without shipping costs. I think everyone will be so impressed with the improvements since last year. We love the new printing company that we are using as they really help Matthew's cards to look more professional.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, Matthew has become an even better artist. Love the additional shading.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I forgot to share these earlier. Matthew took some sunset pictures while I was driving home last night.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I will share your thoughts and comments with Matthew. He always asks me if I have posted whatever picture he is working on and then if anyone has said anything. He really looks up to our group of knitters.
> 
> Sonja...Praying for your son to heal and get the correct port put into place.
> 
> ...


I do miss posting photos, one day I hope to figure it out. Or get a phone that lets me post.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I forgot to share these earlier. Matthew took some sunset pictures while I was driving home last night.


Those are beautiful! 😳😳😱😍 thank you for sharing


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, now I'm ready to sit, here's what I accomplished.


Yummy and wow love the colours. Amy said wow as well 👍👍👍 great job


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> One day... Well, we can dream right? lol


Yes we sure can dream, sometimes dreams come true.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you all for the good wishes and recommendations for healing for my burned hand. I literally plunged the hand into the iced water I had waiting for the greens to stop the cooking and to cool for the freezer. It stayed there for a while to be sure. This morning I tried to put the ring back on my right hand (which my daddy gave my momma and that she had passed on to me about 25 years ago), but the finger was still too tender. I've not worn it at all today; but whatever tiny, tiny blisters I had this morning are gone now as is most of the redness.

So, I put up 5 quarts of bread and butter pickle slices this afternoon. Would not ordinarily do this on a Sunday but the weather is so warm and the cucumbers will be wasted if I delay much longer. Still more pickles to do and then the very large bag of good-sized beets await me.

I will dehydrate some of them and cook and freeze some of the others and then will make some for dinner tomorrow or Tuesday.

*Matthew*, Sydney's portrait is so very well done. Good work!!!!

DGGD comes very early tomorrow so I'm off to do some reading before bed. Had hoped to knit some but that will have to wait for another day.

Love to you all.

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Yesterday Amy, Alison and I spent the day at the Renisance Festival in Sterling, New York. I have not been in years was a good day away, we all needed it. We took dalhila ( my new SUV) for her first road trip. I wanted to make sure she handled well on the high ways for my trip to KAP. I am Almost finished my gifts for the bags. Sam I have a special gift for you, I think you'll like it. 

Healing thoughts for all those in need and ((((((((((((((((((((((((group hugs for all)))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Kate, I think I'll have to give the pea pear soup a try, it does sound good. Thank you for sharing the receipt with us.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yesterday Amy, Alison and I spent the day at the Renisance Festival in Sterling, New York. I have not been in years was a good day away, we all needed it. We took dalhila ( my new SUV) for her first road trip. I wanted to make sure she handled well on the high ways for my trip to KAP. I am Almost finished my gifts for the bags. Sam I have a special gift for you, I think you'll like it.
> 
> Healing thoughts for all those in need and ((((((((((((((((((((((((group hugs for all)))))))))))))))))))))))


Sounds like a wonderful day -- and you look perfectly dressed to be in the festivities.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds like a wonderful day -- and you look perfectly dressed to be in the festivities.


Thank you! It was a perfect day not too hot with a lovely breeze for most of it. I love dressing up in costume.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pacer,
Hope the house sells quickly when you're ready. Great that you are getting some affordable help so you don't have to work so hard. 
Matthews picture of Sydney is amazing, looks like he could walk off the paper!
Ohio Joy, glad to hear the hand is doing better. I'm curious, what do you do with dehydrated beets, I've not heard of drying them before.
Sonja, sorry your son is not doing better, hope the meds kick in soon & get the infection under control.
Caren, great photos, nice new SUV, my favorite color. Looks like you had a fun day with the girls.

There were so many pages for me to read & catch up tonight that I'm sure I should have made more comments but didn't.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Joke: Honey, Can You Hear Me?

An elderly man feared his wife was getting hard of hearing. So he called her doctor to make an appointment to have her hearing checked. 

The Doctor said he could see her in two weeks, but meanwhile, there's a simple, informal test the husband could do to give the doctor some idea of the dimensions of the problem. 

"Here's what you do. Start about 40 feet away from her, and speak in a normal conversational tone and see if she hears you. If not, go to 30 feet, then 20 feet, and so on until you get a response." 

So that evening she's in the kitchen cooking dinner, and he's in the living room, and he says to himself, "I'm about 40 feet away, let's see what happens." 

old couple"Honey, what's for dinner?" He calls.
No response. 

So he moves to the other end of the room, about 30 feet away. "Honey, what's for dinner?"
No response. 

So he moves into the dining room, about 20 feet away. "Honey, what's for dinner?"
No response.

On to the kitchen door, only 10 feet away. "Honey, what's for dinner?".
No response. 

So he walks right up behind her and screams. "HONEY, WHAT'S FOR DINNER??!?!"

His wife turns to him a rage and screams.

"CHICKEN, CHICKEN! For the FIFTH TIME, WE'RE HAVING CHICKEN!!!"


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

in the 20's - i think. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> And a lot of women are letting slip by, what the Suffragettes had to fight so hard to achieve. When did women in the States get the vote!?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We grew up with duck and goose eggs, as well as hen's eggs in Scotland- I made the mistake of asking for a boiled goose egg once for lunch when I was about 6. Oh boy was that ever a mistake- on account of the size- Mum and I battled all afternoon over whether I was going to be allowed to leave the table, or even have another meal that day. I actually don't recall who won that skirmish.


Lol! Those are huge.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

in answer to my pm to penny - 2catsinnj. --- sam

Oh Sam, thank you so much for thinking of me on my birthday. It usually goes un-noticed, being in the middle of summer & during a prime week of most summer holidays.

I have fallen behind on so many things but I hope to get caught-up soon. We're expecting a new grandchild at the end of August/beginning of September-very exciting news for sure & have been travelling about every two weeks since June. We leave for a cruise thru the fjords in Norway in 2 weeks, for 2 weeks ( spending some time in Southampton, UK ,prior to boarding the ship) marking our 40th wedding anniversary (which was June 28th) as well as DH's birthday on August 26th. It's been a busy year so far & only half over !

Thank you for your kind invitation to rejoin the Tea Party, I do think about you all each weekend.

Be well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Me too, and yes it does taste foul. If you did that to a child today you would be in trouble, as it would be termed child abuse!!, What a rod we have made for our own backs with PC rubbish.


Too true.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> DD#1 lost 2 babies in 2009 - the year of our roller coaster rides with DGS#1 born & died in January, DGS#2 born in February, DD#2's PhD defense in May, DSIL's colon cancer diagnosis in June, DD#1's miscarriage of daughter in July, and DS & DDIL's wedding in November. That was both the saddest and happiest of years.


That was a real roller coaster ride, that year, Rookie.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> You folks had me going there, I hadn't read the previous post re Joseph and was thinking was this a loved pet or even a person you were intending on burying lol!!!!, Another thing you can do for a quick sale is to take a photo of your house, place it on your fridge with SOLD written across it, and affirm it as sold every time you go into the fridge. Positive thinking!!!!! Best of luck.


 :shock: LOL!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> BTW I just found out our delivery days for the mail have been reduced to Monday, Wednesday and Friday- my daughter gets Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday, in Christchurch- I reckon we will be very lucky to have 'snail mail ' for much longer!


That's sad and scary as to the state of your mail service.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I forgot to share these earlier. Matthew took some sunset pictures while I was driving home last night.


Sunsets and sunrises are so special!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Joseph has to dug back up after the sale of the house so good thing it is only a statue.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> DD#1 lost 2 babies in 2009 - the year of our roller coaster rides with DGS#1 born & died in January, DGS#2 born in February, DD#2's PhD defense in May, DSIL's colon cancer diagnosis in June, DD#1's miscarriage of daughter in July, and DS & DDIL's wedding in November. That was both the saddest and happiest of years.


I certainly hope you, nor anyone else has another year like that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I forgot to share these earlier. Matthew took some sunset pictures while I was driving home last night.


Beautiful!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes we sure can dream, sometimes dreams come true.


Amen!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> in the 20's - i think. --- sam


I would be interested to hear anyone else's guesstimate- I am surprised if it was so recent- it was in the 20's in Britain, for sure.
Edit re:- women's suffrage.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yesterday Amy, Alison and I spent the day at the Renisance Festival in Sterling, New York. I have not been in years was a good day away, we all needed it. We took dalhila ( my new SUV) for her first road trip. I wanted to make sure she handled well on the high ways for my trip to KAP. I am Almost finished my gifts for the bags. Sam I have a special gift for you, I think you'll like it.
> 
> Healing thoughts for all those in need and ((((((((((((((((((((((((group hugs for all)))))))))))))))))))))))


How fun!!! Love you costume and the new Mazda. So glad you had a great time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! Those are huge.


They are indeed!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> Joke: Honey, Can You Hear Me?
> 
> An elderly man feared his wife was getting hard of hearing. So he called her doctor to make an appointment to have her hearing checked.
> 
> ...


LOL!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> in answer to my pm. --- sam
> 
> Oh Sam, thank you so much for thinking of me on my birthday. It usually goes un-noticed, being in the middle of summer & during a prime week of most summer holidays.
> 
> ...


Sam, you are being forgetful - who IS this from!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's sad and scary as to the state of your mail service.


My suspicion is we will end up with Couriers only.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm going to take myself off to bed soon, have a good night all. Sweet dreams.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pacer said:


> Maybe she doesn't know about all those attacks against the old couch!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i like him already. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> And that to knock sense into him, you almost need a cast iron skillet, hard headed and stubborn, never learns anything the easy way, and has to try it his way first just to make sure that everyone else is right. :roll: :roll:
> When he was little he washed his own mouth out with soap in order to see if backtalk or bad language was worth the threatened discipline. :shock:
> He decided *not*.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what comes after no snail mail? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> BTW I just found out our delivery days for the mail have been reduced to Monday, Wednesday and Friday- my daughter gets Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday, in Christchurch- I reckon we will be very lucky to have 'snail mail ' for much longer!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

makes me sad just reading it. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> DD#1 lost 2 babies in 2009 - the year of our roller coaster rides with DGS#1 born & died in January, DGS#2 born in February, DD#2's PhD defense in May, DSIL's colon cancer diagnosis in June, DD#1's miscarriage of daughter in July, and DS & DDIL's wedding in November. That was both the saddest and happiest of years.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what comes after no snail mail? --- sam


I think possibly Couriers only and of course email everything.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

like the car - you look great - i have never been to a renisance fair - looks like fun. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Yesterday Amy, Alison and I spent the day at the Renisance Festival in Sterling, New York. I have not been in years was a good day away, we all needed it. We took dalhila ( my new SUV) for her first road trip. I wanted to make sure she handled well on the high ways for my trip to KAP. I am Almost finished my gifts for the bags. Sam I have a special gift for you, I think you'll like it.
> 
> Healing thoughts for all those in need and ((((((((((((((((((((((((group hugs for all)))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would be interested to hear anyone else's guesstimate- I am surprised if it was so recent- it was in the 20's in Britain, for sure.
> Edit re:- women's suffrage.


what would we do without google? --- sam

:thumbup: :thumbup:

When were women allowed to vote in the US?

The 19th Amendment went to Congress in 1918 and was ratified by the states on August 18, 1920. American women had finally earned the right to vote.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

2catsinnj.



Lurker 2 said:


> Sam, you are being forgetful - who IS this from!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what would we do without google? --- sam
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> ...


It was rather later in the decade for British women. In NZ it was 1893, Margaret will tell you South Australia were first, but that is not a whole country.

Edit:- 1928 for Britain.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> 2catsinnj.


I did wonder!?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm with you now! It's the same when you go to a hospital...the doctors are all weans! ('children' for those non-Scots! Its pronounce way-ns and I think it's a corruption of wee ones.)


I knew weans but didn't know how it was pronounced. Of course they are all weans- my baby is one so how can they be anything but weans?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Normaedern, So glad you had that time before they went to Albania. I will have to read more and see why they are there. Yes, it sure does seem sooo quiet when people you love leave.
> 
> That scarf you are making is gorgeous. I know with practice I will train my brain to concentrate more. My hands are doing pretty good right now for knitting and hope it stays that way. Now to quit making mistakes.


Sorry Daralene you will never stop making mistakes.
I'm listening to that lovely music you posted while I read this.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Weren't you knitting an entrelac sock in Goulburn, last year?


Well I have knitted a pair so I could well have been doing it then.
HAven't worn them yet as they have been on display most of the winter!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I've been knitting some things for a premature babies charity and started to knit a bunting which is used to wrap babies that don't make it. Half way through knitting it, it kind of hit me what this was really for and I couldn't knit any more and ripped it out. Am I odd? I will continue to make hats, booties and things, but I really don't think I can knit another bunting.


Not sure whether I could or not. One of the ladies in my KP group here knits a lot of them. She has been asked not to knit somany as they need less as so many mor eof the littlies are surviving. So she is knitting more for premmies.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I went shopping for yarn today- Spotlight had 50% off there own brand yarn and I decided to go for reasonable yarn rather than good wool. Decided $15 compared to $70 for something that Vick might never use was the way to go. . Had gone into the shop having decided not to do the lace shawl I wanted to knit- but changed my mind. Now to find the time to get a large 3ply (light fingering) lace shawl done along with everything else. 2 more 8 ply blnkets (DK) and two cardigans. Most of the cardigans and jumpers I will leave until the baby arives as it won't need many until at least 3 months old so I may as well know whether it is a boy or girl before I do them.
A couple of commissions to finish this week I hope and then on to the baby stuff. Oh and a scarf David has asked for and fingerless mittens he told someone I would knit!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I have knitted a pair so I could well have been doing it then.
> HAven't worn them yet as they have been on display most of the winter!


I know it was lacy, but you frogged it right back.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew and I made it back home safely last night. We were able to find a new teenager to do the mowing and she was delighted to get $20 for doing it. She lives across the street with her father who is mostly blind due to meningitis quite a few years ago. The doctors did not think he would even survive it. The girl's mother did not have much to do with her after she broke up with her daddy so the young lady has always been with her dad. He taught her how to mow and she helps him to "see" things. They live on a very fixed budget so the $20 means a lot to her. We also met with a man from the church we use to attend and the youth group will paint the basement and rebuild the porch at the expense of materials and a pizza party. That really helps us tremendously. We will try to make a donation to the youth group at a later time to go towards their youth activities. I might have a reasonably inexpensive way to get a functional, used air condition installed to take care of that problem. Now I have to wait for a bid on the walls and painting. The roof is fixed which is a huge blessing. We will spend a week in September finalizing things to get the house on the market.
> 
> Update on the young girls who were in the horrific accident: the girl we know had both femur bones broken and serious bruising from the seat belt. She had surgery the same night of the accident to have rods put in both femur bones. She was up and walking with a walker 1 1/2 days later. There is possible talk of her being out of the hospital tomorrow if the house can be modified for her current needs. I think the family will be ready if that is what it takes. She will need someone there to help her for awhile though. I have already starting making a list of things to do on the next two visits as well.
> 
> Now I need to try to catch up with KTP and do my chores. Laundry is very important to get done and fortunately DH worked on doing dishes. I have some other things for him to do as well.


It's amazing how quickly they get home now with so many things. Rather than the 6+ weeks it used to be for fractured femurs. And up walking after less than 2 days.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > If burying Joseph in the backyard will help with a quick sale, I say go for it. Hopefully you'll get a good offer quickly.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yesterday Amy, Alison and I spent the day at the Renisance Festival in Sterling, New York. I have not been in years was a good day away, we all needed it. We took dalhila ( my new SUV) for her first road trip. I wanted to make sure she handled well on the high ways for my trip to KAP. I am Almost finished my gifts for the bags. Sam I have a special gift for you, I think you'll like it.
> 
> Healing thoughts for all those in need and ((((((((((((((((((((((((group hugs for all)))))))))))))))))))))))


Looks like you worked out how to post photos. Good to see Seth again.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

time for me to go to bed - see you in the morning. --- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> in the 20's - i think. --- sam


Way behind NZ and South Australia. 1895 here in South -and I think NZ was even earlier.Then a problem arose in 1901 when Australia became a country in its own right as we had the vote for women and most of the other states didn't. However in 1902 women were given the vote in federal elections as well.

So no I won't tell you we were first! I needed goggle for our dates but knew it was among the first but was fairly sure NZ were slightly ahead of us. And remebered the difficulty that arose after Federation as some women had the right to vote and not others (when I googled the dates saw the Western Australian women got the vote after us but before federation as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know it was lacy, but you frogged it right back.


Maybe it was the cowl I posted as the socks aren't lacy. Actually yes I do remember it was the one I posted the other day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> DD#1 lost 2 babies in 2009 - the year of our roller coaster rides with DGS#1 born & died in January, DGS#2 born in February, DD#2's PhD defense in May, DSIL's colon cancer diagnosis in June, DD#1's miscarriage of daughter in July, and DS & DDIL's wedding in November. That was both the saddest and happiest of years.


It sure was a crazy year- topsy turvy indeed.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And some dreadful children for teachers to cope with at school!!!!!!


Tell me about it! :shock:


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> :XD: :XD: Can I come too?


Oh me too!!! I can't repeat what I called him when I read that.
Marilynn


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> Joke: Honey, Can You Hear Me?


Sam, I am living this! (but apparently it's me who mutters!)
:shock: :lol:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

mags7 said:


> Lovely design and gorgeous colour.
> Marilynn


Thank you so much :thumbup:


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> The girl is the daughter of someone DH worked with. We have known her since she was an infant.
> 
> Sydney sure has some unusual markings.


The drawing is outstanding. What talent.
Marilynn


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> You'd be so welcome!


Thanks, Julie :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I went shopping for yarn today- Spotlight had 50% off there own brand yarn and I decided to go for reasonable yarn rather than good wool. Decided $15 compared to $70 for something that Vick might never use was the way to go. . Had gone into the shop having decided not to do the lace shawl I wanted to knit- but changed my mind. Now to find the time to get a large 3ply (light fingering) lace shawl done along with everything else. 2 more 8 ply blnkets (DK) and two cardigans. Most of the cardigans and jumpers I will leave until the baby arives as it won't need many until at least 3 months old so I may as well know whether it is a boy or girl before I do them.
> A couple of commissions to finish this week I hope and then on to the baby stuff. Oh and a scarf David has asked for and fingerless mittens he told someone I would knit!


 You are going to be very busy Margaret your needles will be smoking 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maybe it was the cowl I posted as the socks aren't lacy. Actually yes I do remember it was the one I posted the other day.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, now I'm ready to sit, here's what I accomplished.


Oooooh! The baking looks scrummy and the hand dye very interesting. Great work :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Fresh Indian cooking (NOT stale) or coffee were the suggestions in the UK when we were selling. And we did go into a couple which had Indian food cooking and it smelt wonderful.


The smell of cinnamon or fresh coffee is what they suggest now 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Tell me about it! :shock:


No doubt a very good reason, to be happy in retirement.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

machriste said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just back from a weekend up at the lake with DD, DSIL and DGS. Weather was perfect, and the blue moon over the lake was incredible.
> 
> Need to catch up on my KTP reading. Just breezed through page 1.


Sounds like a perfect weekendd :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Looks like you worked out how to post photos. Good to see Seth again.


I agree I've missed seeing Seth . Not so interested in cars as long as they work I'm happy . If anyone asks me what car it is I say "a white one or whatever colour it was 
It looks like you all had a lovely time . I like the outfit 
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> BTW I just found out our delivery days for the mail have been reduced to Monday, Wednesday and Friday- my daughter gets Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday, in Christchurch- I reckon we will be very lucky to have 'snail mail ' for much longer!


That is terrible. Why? Cost cutting?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> How fun!!! Love you costume and the new Mazda. So glad you had a great time.


Thank you very much. I was told I could make myself one if I wanted 😊😁 it would be a bit warm for every day wear I think.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is terrible. Why? Cost cutting?


Yes. About 400 jobs have been axed- they reckon it is the only way it will survive, personally I think it is the death knell. I honestly don't see how it will help matters.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> like the car - you look great - i have never been to a renisance fair - looks like fun. --- sam


Thank you it drives like a dream. Thank you again. It is great fun all the rides are opperated by people including the carousel. Lots of different types of vendors from what we have now a days. Mostly we walked around and just looked, admired all the different costumes. It was as Scotish weekend, got to listen to bagpipes. A personal favorite of mine. I'll post a few more photos that we took when I the hour is more reasonable. I'm just awake now to say good morning to my sweetie before he headed to work.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> DD#1 lost 2 babies in 2009 - the year of our roller coaster rides with DGS#1 born & died in January, DGS#2 born in February, DD#2's PhD defense in May, DSIL's colon cancer diagnosis in June, DD#1's miscarriage of daughter in July, and DS & DDIL's wedding in November. That was both the saddest and happiest of years.


What a sad time Jeanette. It's awful isn't it you don't know wether to be happy or sad I have had ups and downs through life everyone does but for me these last 2 years have just been a nightmare 
I was just getting over the sudden death of my sister when I had an accident , then we lost husbands brother suddenly , then son got diagnosed with first cancer , after he went through a 12 hour operation I then got the news that my brother had died of a heart attack , just as we are getting son through his illness , husband gets seriously ill and now son has second cancer and youngest was diagnosed with epilepsy 
Makes me wonder what's coming next 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Looks like you worked out how to post photos. Good to see Seth again.


I had to resort to my iPad, still havent worked out how to post from my phone. He is excited as ever, he will start school in September. I have been working with him on little things so he is ready. During his testing they discovered he is a bit hard of hearing, I've been saying that for a while now. He will get further testing.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is just a matter of remembering to check the bottom of the Digest!
> the link you want Daralene, is:-
> http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/dailypress/obituary.aspx?n=june-mcguriman-knapp&pid=1753...


Thank you so much!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I agree I've missed seeing Seth . Not so interested in cars as long as they work I'm happy . If anyone asks me what car it is I say "a white one or whatever colour it was
> It looks like you all had a lovely time . I like the outfit
> Sonja


I will try to post more photos of Seth, he is starting to not want his photo taken. I have to catch him in the right mood. I have always liked cars, I used to play name that car with my kids while driving. I would point out a car/truck and they would name the name of it. Sometimes they would ask me what model. Bikes they learned to tell what type by their sound as they passed. 
Yes we did have a lovely time and refrained from buying too much. Next time we share one turkey leg, those things are much bigger than I remember them being. 😱😳😳😁😁


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What a sad time Jeanette. It's awful isn't it you don't know wether to be happy or sad I have had ups and downs through life everyone does but for me these last 2 years have just been a nightmare
> I was just getting over the sudden death of my sister when I had an accident , then we lost husbands brother suddenly , then son got diagnosed with first cancer , after he went through a 12 hour operation I then got the news that my brother had died of a heart attack , just as we are getting son through his illness , husband gets seriously ill and now son has second cancer and youngest was diagnosed with epilepsy
> Makes me wonder what's coming next
> Sonja


It sure has been a hard two years for you. I am very glad you found the KTP it does help to have friends to talk to when times are hard. (((((()HUGS))))))) to you. How is your son doing, I hope the infection has been gotten under control.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> That was just beautiful, thank you for sharing it with us.


I must try and look up your posts. I hope all is well but it sounds like a lot is going on with son and DIL. Hugs.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you so much!


Good morning! Isn't it rather early in the day where you are :mrgreen:  says me who has been up for too long now. 😱😱😁


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> That sweater is gorgeous, so the time spent on that is just as valuable. Matthew and I spent time mopping three floors and a hallway. Matthew did the hallway and did it well. I did the rooms. I had to do some cleaning in the bathroom because it was nasty. Matthew scraped paint off the basement walls and I have asked the two teenage neighbor girls to continue scraping those walls and sweep up the debris. I have offered to pay $50 to each of the girls for doing it. Helping neighbors and staying on the good side of them is essential so that they will also watch over the home and report any bad happenings to me. Being kind and caring has its rewards. It was just good to catch up with the old neighbors. We did go out to lunch and enjoy seeing different areas and how they have changed. The drive was uneventful which is the way I like it. We did see a beautiful sunset and enjoy some beautiful countryside of Ohio. I was tired coming home so Matthew knew it was his job to keep me going. Teamwork at its best.


I don't know how you do it Pacer. I get tired just reading of all the wonderful things you do and all the hard work. You sure pack each day full with meaningful things. So glad Matthew was able to help you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning! Isn't it rather early in the day where you are :mrgreen:  says me who has been up for too long now. 😱😱😁


Hey Caren, think I had an ice tea too late in the day and totally forgot about the caffeine, just that they didn't have sugar in it. :shock: :shock: :shock: Shame is I have men coming early to work and a dental appointment, so no sleeping in. I really should try and get back to bed.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> I went shopping for yarn today- Spotlight had 50% off there own brand yarn and I decided to go for reasonable yarn rather than good wool. Decided $15 compared to $70 for something that Vick might never use was the way to go. . Had gone into the shop having decided not to do the lace shawl I wanted to knit- but changed my mind. Now to find the time to get a large 3ply (light fingering) lace shawl done along with everything else. 2 more 8 ply blnkets (DK) and two cardigans. Most of the cardigans and jumpers I will leave until the baby arives as it won't need many until at least 3 months old so I may as well know whether it is a boy or girl before I do them.
> A couple of commissions to finish this week I hope and then on to the baby stuff. Oh and a scarf David has asked for and fingerless mittens he told someone I would knit!


Wow, those needles are sure smoking.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hey Caren, think I had an ice tea too late in the day and totally forgot about the caffeine, just that they didn't have sugar in it. :shock: :shock: :shock: Shame is I have men coming early to work and a dental appointment, so no sleeping in. I really should try and get back to bed.


Sounds like you have a full day ahead. No sleeping in for me either I have Seth today and quite a few errands to get fine before 1. I was up to chat with my sweetie and thought I check in for a moment. I really should try to get back to sleep for a bit, 6 am is approaching fast.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes. About 400 jobs have been axed- they reckon it is the only way it will survive, personally I think it is the death knell. I honestly don't see how it will help matters.


I would agree with you. The post would be sorely missed here. In our rural area it is used a great deal. I would have thought New Zealand is the same.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Pacer, that accident is such a tragedy.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caren, those are great happy photos and it looks a lovely day out.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> I will try to post more photos of Seth, he is starting to not want his photo taken. I have to catch him in the right mood. I have always liked cars, I used to play name that car with my kids while driving. I would point out a car/truck and they would name the name of it. Sometimes they would ask me what model. Bikes they learned to tell what type by their sound as they passed.
> Yes we did have a lovely time and refrained from buying too much. Next time we share one turkey leg, those things are much bigger than I remember them being. 😱😳😳😁😁


I know how Seth feels I don't like my picture took either . Thought it was funny about the car game mine used to do the same thing without help from me . Doesn't matter where we live we all seem to do very similar things 
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Rookie, what a terrible year that must have been.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sonja {{{{Hugs}}} for you and all you bear.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen:Greetings "family". Today has been a bit stressful. Just need to vent/share. Didn't get to bed unti 3 this morning (just couldn't sleep). At a little bit past 7:30 a.m. the phone rang; it was my DH who is/was hiking the Appalachian Trail trough part of North Carolina. The group he was with got about a mile ahead of him which hiking is about a hour. He started getting sick (thought it was food poisoning even though he had been treating the water.) He started vomiting nd became very weak. He couldn't even gather the strength to put his 1 man backpacking tent up. He lay down on his sleeping bag and pulled the ten over him and of course it rained really hard. He kept throwing up all nght (he said at least 8 times. NO ONE from the group bothered to walk back to check on him when he didn't show up at the campsite!!! He said at one point after vomiting his legs started jerking and he said he kept thinking that he should try to "call Gwen and tell her I lover her one more time befoe dying." (I start crying everytime I think of this). When it got light he left the tent on the trail too week to pack it up and made his was down to a forestry service road. After just a few minutes a man in a pick up truck pulled in and was dropping off two hiker. All Brantley could say was "Help." The man loaded Brantley into his truck and took him to his home about 15 minutes away. The man's wife gave him some carbon tablets since DH thought he had food poisoning and that is where he called me from. The man then said he would take him into the nearest town that had an Urgent Care clinic. It took close to 3 hours for me to get there and when I did they said he was suffering from dehydration, hypothermia, and exhaustion. I will forever be grateful to that man and his wife for helping Brantley. It of course was another almost 3 hour drive home but he is here and resting, drinking lots of clear liquids and eating popscicles. I am unbelieveably angry at the group. Oh...I did call his "friend's" wife when I was heading out initially to let her know what was happening and that IF she heard from her DH to let him know Brantley had left the trail. A bit later she called me back to say her DH had called to say they couldn't find Brantley. Thank you God for having sent that stranger to help my husband.

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Gwen, just found this post from last week. I would say DH is very lucky to be alive and so sad that his friends didn't check on him sooner. What a horrible experience, but glad he survived and you now have him safely home. Hate to think what would have happened had he not made it down to the road and gotten help.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Well, going to get off and try to sleep.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> It sure has been a hard two years for you. I am very glad you found the KTP it does help to have friends to talk to when times are hard. (((((()HUGS))))))) to you. How is your son doing, I hope the infection has been gotten under control.


Not to good they had to put a chest drain in last night which they didn't really want to do under the circumstances but they had no choice he's had a rough night but said the drain did help 
Got a load of doctors coming to see him this morning so I suppose I will find out more this afternoon 
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sonja. I will send more prayers for your DS.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. It really is something how we have cared about one another, sharing the joys and sorrows. Somehow the joys seem so much more special when we share them. I know I experience good things and can't wait to share them. Also, the sorrows seem less when we have lots of shoulders to lean on. I have learned that if you think you are alone, you are not. There are so many others who are going through or have gone through the same thing. Wisdom to be gained from those in so many different walks of life. Thanks to Sam, who keeps it all going for us and I saw where he and others thanked Dave for starting it.


Very true and well said.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> I've been knitting some things for a premature babies charity and started to knit a bunting which is used to wrap babies that don't make it. Half way through knitting it, it kind of hit me what this was really for and I couldn't knit any more and ripped it out. Am I odd? I will continue to make hats, booties and things, but I really don't think I can knit another bunting.


Not odd Kate, I dont think I could do that either, just too sad.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I would agree with you. The post would be sorely missed here. In our rural area it is used a great deal. I would have thought New Zealand is the same.


They have made a special case for those on Rural Delivery- they will still get six days- it's us in the city who are missing out.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Kate. Just perfect for such a special friend as June.


It was., and thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not to good they had to put a chest drain in last night which they didn't really want to do under the circumstances but they had no choice he's had a rough night but said the drain did help
> Got a load of doctors coming to see him this morning so I suppose I will find out more this afternoon
> Sonja


11 17 am., in Britain- you may soon know a little more- hopefully. Hugs and Prayers, dear- you are so brave.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am always amazed at the depth of empathy, Pacer has for her congregation- don't think I could do it.


Ditto...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kaye Jo (Poledra65) has her Birthday today
* Happy Happy Day, Kaye Jo!*


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I've just checked the Digest we have also to wish * Donna-
Southern Gal a Happy Birthday today*
*Many Happy Returns*


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Kaye Jo. 
I meant to say that Matthew's latest drawing is amazing. He goes from strength to strength. I still have the Christmas card and it will be framed and on the wall when I get my new place.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> 11 17 am., in Britain- you may soon know a little more- hopefully. Hugs and Prayers, dear- you are so brave.


Ditto... Hang in there Sonja.

((((((((((GROUP HUG))))))))))


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Just looked up women's right to vote. Granted to Utah women in 1870, revoked in 1887 by Fed. congress and they won it again with the rest of the US. Wyoming women had the right to vote put in their constitution in 1889 making them the first to have it permanently untouched, as I can discover, by the Fed government. One of the early letters from my mother to my father was that she was glad he thought women should votel


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ditto... Hang in there Sonja.
> 
> ((((((((((GROUP HUG))))))))))


I am in on a group hug! Thanks Cathy!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And Matthew has done a magnificent job!


Oops forgot to mention that.... so Ditto. Well done Matthew


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Just looked up women's right to vote. Granted to Utah women in 1870, revoked in 1887 by Fed. congress and they won it again with the rest of the US. Wyoming women had the right to vote put in their constitution in 1889 making them the first to have it permanently untouched, as I can discover, by the Fed government. One of the early letters from my mother to my father was that she was glad he thought women should votel


I find it very sad, here at least, that so many women fail to cast a vote at all, these days. It was a privilege their Gt Gt Grand Mother's fought so hard to obtain. Part of the problem in my opinion is Elections are too frequent- every three years- and people get fed up with Parliamentarians self seeking.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am in on a group hug! Thanks Cathy!


 :thumbup: I think we all pretty much need it at the moment. Take care.

Well for goodness sake.... I spoke to the physio today who told me that mum WALKED with a frame! With the aid of the 2 physios she walked out of her room and along corridor and back! I think it is the message wasnt getting to her legs from her brain and now it is. Who knows. Everything else the same though.... very worn out and incontinent and quiet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: I think we all pretty much need it at the moment. Take care.
> 
> Well for goodness sake.... I spoke to the physio today who told me that mum WALKED with a frame! With the aid of the 2 physios she walked out of her room and along corridor and back! I think it is the message wasnt getting to her legs from her brain and now it is. Who knows. Everything else the same though.... very worn out and incontinent and quiet.


Very hard to know which way things are going for her- hang in there dear, praying for better for her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just thought I would mention that I asked June's sister Dianna for her blog- I know Daralene is looking for it-

http//:www.thesedaysofmine.com I had managed to forget it- and lost track of it- thanks to facebook for once!

Having difficulty getting in though- I keep getting messages from Apache Tomcat.

I tried again just entering it as a search and it went through fine.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> BTW I just found out our delivery days for the mail have been reduced to Monday, Wednesday and Friday- my daughter gets Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday, in Christchurch- I reckon we will be very lucky to have 'snail mail ' for much longer!


Oh dear, that hasnt happened here ...... yet.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What a sad time Jeanette. It's awful isn't it you don't know wether to be happy or sad I have had ups and downs through life everyone does but for me these last 2 years have just been a nightmare
> I was just getting over the sudden death of my sister when I had an accident , then we lost husbands brother suddenly , then son got diagnosed with first cancer , after he went through a 12 hour operation I then got the news that my brother had died of a heart attack , just as we are getting son through his illness , husband gets seriously ill and now son has second cancer and youngest was diagnosed with epilepsy
> Makes me wonder what's coming next
> Sonja


I'm so sad that you're going through these terrible times...that's just how I described those years between 2009 and 2012 that I just didn't know when the next shoe would drop and whether it would be a good one or a bad one. Living constantly on edge (fight or flight reflexes) is very hard on a person.

Praying for you, Sonja and sending you hugs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I do miss posting photos, one day I hope to figure it out. Or get a phone that lets me post.


We miss your photos..... Hope you are doing ok.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, that hasnt happened here ...... yet.


I gather Mr Abbott favours putting the cost up, but with concessions for Pensioners .


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not to good they had to put a chest drain in last night which they didn't really want to do under the circumstances but they had no choice he's had a rough night but said the drain did help
> Got a load of doctors coming to see him this morning so I suppose I will find out more this afternoon
> Sonja


That's very sad about the chest drain being needed. Hopefully, it will do what's needed to get him feeling better.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Yesterday Amy, Alison and I spent the day at the Renisance Festival in Sterling, New York. I have not been in years was a good day away, we all needed it. We took dalhila ( my new SUV) for her first road trip. I wanted to make sure she handled well on the high ways for my trip to KAP. I am Almost finished my gifts for the bags. Sam I have a special gift for you, I think you'll like it.
> 
> Healing thoughts for all those in need and ((((((((((((((((((((((((group hugs for all)))))))))))))))))))))))


Well I see you are looking great! Thanks for sharing the photos.

In on the group hug.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: I think we all pretty much need it at the moment. Take care.
> 
> Well for goodness sake.... I spoke to the physio today who told me that mum WALKED with a frame! With the aid of the 2 physios she walked out of her room and along corridor and back! I think it is the message wasnt getting to her legs from her brain and now it is. Who knows. Everything else the same though.... very worn out and incontinent and quiet.


But, that is progress and hopeful sign. Keeping here (and you) in my prayers and hugs.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just thought I would mention that I asked June's sister Dianna for her blog- I know Daralene is looking for it-
> 
> http//:www.thesedaysofmine.com I had managed to forget it- and lost track of it- thanks to facebook for once!
> 
> ...


http://www.thesedaysofmine.com

Just have to put the colon before the slash marks. Thanks, Julie.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Poledra and Southern Girl!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I went shopping for yarn today- Spotlight had 50% off there own brand yarn and I decided to go for reasonable yarn rather than good wool. Decided $15 compared to $70 for something that Vick might never use was the way to go. . Had gone into the shop having decided not to do the lace shawl I wanted to knit- but changed my mind. Now to find the time to get a large 3ply (light fingering) lace shawl done along with everything else. 2 more 8 ply blnkets (DK) and two cardigans. Most of the cardigans and jumpers I will leave until the baby arives as it won't need many until at least 3 months old so I may as well know whether it is a boy or girl before I do them.
> A couple of commissions to finish this week I hope and then on to the baby stuff. Oh and a scarf David has asked for and fingerless mittens he told someone I would knit!


Good buy! At least it isnt too hot at the moment, being Winter to knit. Busy busy you will be. How kind of David to offer you to knit for someone......


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sam, I am living this! (but apparently it's me who mutters!)
> :shock: :lol:


Around a year ago I went and got my ears checked- Ikept telling David he mumbled then thought I should check it wan't me. It wasn't- he mumbles.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I agree I've missed seeing Seth . Not so interested in cars as long as they work I'm happy . If anyone asks me what car it is I say "a white one or whatever colour it was
> It looks like you all had a lovely time . I like the outfit
> Sonja


Your one up on me- I usually say a car not remembering the colour even.
David rang me today and asked if I would be out in the Honda today. Well I'm out now- whihc is th eHonda I then said? Our car he said. I think of it as a Jazz I said. Now if I had thought only a short while I would have worked it out as I do now Honda Jazz, but for a while I wasn't sure if he meant ours or the work car which I was returning to MAryannes car park. We've only had the Jazz about 6 years!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is terrible. Why? Cost cutting?


Thers talk of the same thing here- ther is so little snail mail now that the Post Office is struggling to survive so they are wanting to cut services rather than increase costs too much. Actually think they decided to increase postage. But I rarely post a letter these days. And we don't get mail every day. even though we still get deliveries 5 times a week.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What a sad time Jeanette. It's awful isn't it you don't know wether to be happy or sad I have had ups and downs through life everyone does but for me these last 2 years have just been a nightmare
> I was just getting over the sudden death of my sister when I had an accident , then we lost husbands brother suddenly , then son got diagnosed with first cancer , after he went through a 12 hour operation I then got the news that my brother had died of a heart attack , just as we are getting son through his illness , husband gets seriously ill and now son has second cancer and youngest was diagnosed with epilepsy
> Makes me wonder what's coming next
> Sonja


It sure is a lot of things in a short time. At least you now have your knitting and us- not that they change the situation but help you to cope.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not to good they had to put a chest drain in last night which they didn't really want to do under the circumstances but they had no choice he's had a rough night but said the drain did help
> Got a load of doctors coming to see him this morning so I suppose I will find out more this afternoon
> Sonja


He is not sounding well at all. Do hope he settles down soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: I think we all pretty much need it at the moment. Take care.
> 
> Well for goodness sake.... I spoke to the physio today who told me that mum WALKED with a frame! With the aid of the 2 physios she walked out of her room and along corridor and back! I think it is the message wasnt getting to her legs from her brain and now it is. Who knows. Everything else the same though.... very worn out and incontinent and quiet.


If she can get a bit mobile things will be nicer for her. She might be scared to walk as well. David's mother was after her fall and broken hip so she was very reluctant to walk after that. It could be that you mother even realise that she is scared.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> 11 17 am., in Britain- you may soon know a little more- hopefully. Hugs and Prayers, dear- you are so brave.


Thank Julie I will find out more at visiting time which is 3 pm . His wife went earlier so she could be with him when the doctors came as we didn't think he would take everything in 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Your one up on me- I usually say a car not remembering the colour even.
> David rang me today and asked if I would be out in the Honda today. Well I'm out now- whihc is th eHonda I then said? Our car he said. I think of it as a Jazz I said. Now if I had thought only a short while I would have worked it out as I do now Honda Jazz, but for a while I wasn't sure if he meant ours or the work car which I was returning to MAryannes car park. We've only had the Jazz about 6 years!


LOL. I can relate to that.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: I think we all pretty much need it at the moment. Take care.
> 
> Well for goodness sake.... I spoke to the physio today who told me that mum WALKED with a frame! With the aid of the 2 physios she walked out of her room and along corridor and back! I think it is the message wasnt getting to her legs from her brain and now it is. Who knows. Everything else the same though.... very worn out and incontinent and quiet.


That is good news well some of it is I was wondering if she was still getting physio . Maybe getting up and moving about might energise her more 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank Julie I will find out more at visiting time which is 3 pm . His wife went earlier so she could be with him when the doctors came as we didn't think he would take everything in
> Sonja


It is always a good idea to have someone else there to hear what the doctors have to say especially when he is so ill.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, hope your son is better this morning & the doctors have some good news.
Happy birthday to the birthday girls

Julie, they are also talking of cutting our mail delivery to 3 days/week& we don't have courier options
Cathey good to hear your mom is doing a little better


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> They have made a special case for those on Rural Delivery- they will still get six days- it's us in the city who are missing out.


Yet it must be cheaper to deliver in the city. I always think our lovely postman Aled is a very expensive luxury :!:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Kaye Jo (Poledra65) has her Birthday today
> * Happy Happy Day, Kaye Jo!*


Happy Birthday from me too!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've just checked the Digest we have also to wish * Donna-
> Southern Gal a Happy Birthday today*
> *Many Happy Returns*


and from me too :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am in on a group hug! Thanks Cathy!


and I would love to be in :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sugar, I will keep on sending prayers for your Mother. She has made progress :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry your son is still in pain and has a fever. Will continue to pray for him.


Swedenme said:


> Thank you Marilynn
> He is still in pain and running a fever but has a room of his own now so hopefully he will get some rest as they have just given him the medication again and that might help him to fall asleep
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Haven't had breakfast yet and those muffins and bars look great. Can you share your oatmeal raisin bar recipe?

Also love the yarn dyeing.



Poledra65 said:


> Well, now I'm ready to sit, here's what I accomplished.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful Matthew; thanks for sharing.


pacer said:


> I forgot to share these earlier. Matthew took some sunset pictures while I was driving home last night.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the new car. I haven't been to a Rennisace Festival in years. They re so much fun. LOVE your outfit. Looking good


NanaCaren said:


> Yesterday Amy, Alison and I spent the day at the Renisance Festival in Sterling, New York. I have not been in years was a good day away, we all needed it. We took dalhila ( my new SUV) for her first road trip. I wanted to make sure she handled well on the high ways for my trip to KAP. I am Almost finished my gifts for the bags. Sam I have a special gift for you, I think you'll like it.
> 
> Healing thoughts for all those in need and ((((((((((((((((((((((((group hugs for all)))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> Joke: Honey, Can You Hear Me?
> 
> An elderly man feared his wife was getting hard of hearing. So he called her doctor to make an appointment to have her hearing checked.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My suspicion is we will end up with Couriers only.


That will definitely take the security of the mails and time lines out of the mix, I'm sure. That is one of the arguments against privatizing the mail service here, being a semi-government agency, we have the sanctity of the mail and the privacy act, much harder to enforce that if you have several private delivery companies all doing their own thing, their own way, you can't regulate and oversee that many individual private companies as easily as one large company that is answerable to the government. Now that's not to say that the USPS doesn't have it's own problems, but for the most part, considering the millions of pieces of mail handled on a daily basis, it does a pretty darn good job.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i like him already. --- sam


 :lol:


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yesterday Amy, Alison and I spent the day at the Renisance Festival in Sterling, New York. I have not been in years was a good day away, we all needed it. We took dalhila ( my new SUV) for her first road trip. I wanted to make sure she handled well on the high ways for my trip to KAP. I am Almost finished my gifts for the bags. Sam I have a special gift for you, I think you'll like it.
> 
> Healing thoughts for all those in need and ((((((((((((((((((((((((group hugs for all)))))))))))))))))))))))


Oh, I haven't been to the Ren Faire in years. Now I want a turkey leg - they are so goooood!! My DD#1 bought her chain mail headpiece that she wore for her wedding up there. I'll see if I can find a picture - it is gorgeous.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I went shopping for yarn today- Spotlight had 50% off there own brand yarn and I decided to go for reasonable yarn rather than good wool. Decided $15 compared to $70 for something that Vick might never use was the way to go. . Had gone into the shop having decided not to do the lace shawl I wanted to knit- but changed my mind. Now to find the time to get a large 3ply (light fingering) lace shawl done along with everything else. 2 more 8 ply blnkets (DK) and two cardigans. Most of the cardigans and jumpers I will leave until the baby arives as it won't need many until at least 3 months old so I may as well know whether it is a boy or girl before I do them.
> A couple of commissions to finish this week I hope and then on to the baby stuff. Oh and a scarf David has asked for and fingerless mittens he told someone I would knit!


Don't you love when husbands do that? lol But it's nice to know that they have great confidence in our knitting. 

I need to make a list, I have 3 commissions to finish, a gift that I had planned to have done in 10 days, but it isn't going to make the finish line, unfortunately, before I start on baby stuff. After we get an all clear (or as much of one that one can get) from the doctor, I'll have Kerry pick some stuff out that she likes.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Oooooh! The baking looks scrummy and the hand dye very interesting. Great work :thumbup:


Thank you, the muffins didn't last long, they really turned out good. It is the first time I've dyed roving, it was interesting for sure, I will be playing with that some more later on, I have to say, laying the fibers outside to dry was a great idea, didn't take anytime at all in our 95F weather, other than that someone (my guess is Ryssa), reached up and grabbed a hunk and I had to de-grass/de-weed it. :evil: :roll:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, have a wonderful birthday.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you very much. I was told I could make myself one if I wanted 😊😁 it would be a bit warm for every day wear I think.


 But it would certainly be fun to wear, and who knows, you may go to more Renaissance Faires in the future. I would love to have some steampunk costumes, I just love those.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What a sad time Jeanette. It's awful isn't it you don't know wether to be happy or sad I have had ups and downs through life everyone does but for me these last 2 years have just been a nightmare
> I was just getting over the sudden death of my sister when I had an accident , then we lost husbands brother suddenly , then son got diagnosed with first cancer , after he went through a 12 hour operation I then got the news that my brother had died of a heart attack , just as we are getting son through his illness , husband gets seriously ill and now son has second cancer and youngest was diagnosed with epilepsy
> Makes me wonder what's coming next
> Sonja


You've definitely had a very stressful/sad couple years, I'm hoping that it all turns around soon and you have many very happy years soon. 
It is hard though, waiting for the other shoe to fall. 
HUGS!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I had to resort to my iPad, still havent worked out how to post from my phone. He is excited as ever, he will start school in September. I have been working with him on little things so he is ready. During his testing they discovered he is a bit hard of hearing, I've been saying that for a while now. He will get further testing.


That's not good, he's way to young for hearing issues, hopefully they can do something about it fairly easily. 
He's just cuter ever picture we see.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I will try to post more photos of Seth, he is starting to not want his photo taken. I have to catch him in the right mood. I have always liked cars, I used to play name that car with my kids while driving. I would point out a car/truck and they would name the name of it. Sometimes they would ask me what model. Bikes they learned to tell what type by their sound as they passed.
> Yes we did have a lovely time and refrained from buying too much. Next time we share one turkey leg, those things are much bigger than I remember them being. 😱😳😳😁😁


He's not a little boy anymore is he, going to be a big boy once school starts, he grew up waaaayyyyy to fast. 
Some of those turkey legs are gargantuan. lol


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not to good they had to put a chest drain in last night which they didn't really want to do under the circumstances but they had no choice he's had a rough night but said the drain did help
> Got a load of doctors coming to see him this morning so I suppose I will find out more this afternoon
> Sonja


Saying lots of prayers for him (and you). Hugs, Paula


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I must try and look up your posts. I hope all is well but it sounds like a lot is going on with son and DIL. Hugs.


So far go good! :thumbup: 
Hugs to you and hope you get some sleep.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not to good they had to put a chest drain in last night which they didn't really want to do under the circumstances but they had no choice he's had a rough night but said the drain did help
> Got a load of doctors coming to see him this morning so I suppose I will find out more this afternoon
> Sonja


Glad that the tube did help some though, I sure hope that you get some good news soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday Donna!!!!!! Hope that it's fantastic!

Thank you all for the birthday wishes, love you all!!!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Kaye-Jo and Donna!!! Hope you both have a fantastic day!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY! Kaye -- have a great day!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY! Donna, (Southern Girl) May next year be wonderful for all those having birthdays today. Shirley


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Just looked up women's right to vote. Granted to Utah women in 1870, revoked in 1887 by Fed. congress and they won it again with the rest of the US. Wyoming women had the right to vote put in their constitution in 1889 making them the first to have it permanently untouched, as I can discover, by the Fed government. One of the early letters from my mother to my father was that she was glad he thought women should votel


I was reading this to David, he said the Fed probably couldn't repeal it for Wyoming because there weren't enough people in general, but I'm just glad they didn't repeal it for whatever reason. David said that Wyoming was also the first state to allow women in office, probably for the same reason. lol But I have't looked it up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: I think we all pretty much need it at the moment. Take care.
> 
> Well for goodness sake.... I spoke to the physio today who told me that mum WALKED with a frame! With the aid of the 2 physios she walked out of her room and along corridor and back! I think it is the message wasnt getting to her legs from her brain and now it is. Who knows. Everything else the same though.... very worn out and incontinent and quiet.


Well, hopefully this is the start of things looking up, even if it's slow but steady, that would be good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

This was on my facebook page and I though it was so beautiful that I'd share it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Grandmapaula said:


> Oh, I haven't been to the Ren Faire in years. Now I want a turkey leg - they are so goooood!! My DD#1 bought her chain mail headpiece that she wore for her wedding up there. I'll see if I can find a picture - it is gorgeous.


Beautiful!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Birthday to Poledra and Southern Girl!!


Thank you very much!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Haven't had breakfast yet and those muffins and bars look great. Can you share your oatmeal raisin bar recipe?
> 
> Also love the yarn dyeing.


I'll pull out my modified recipe and post for you in just a bit. 
Thank you, I'm bringing the dyed roving with me.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Oh, I haven't been to the Ren Faire in years. Now I want a turkey leg - they are so goooood!! My DD#1 bought her chain mail headpiece that she wore for her wedding up there. I'll see if I can find a picture - it is gorgeous.


That is a beautiful picture, great looking couple, the headpiece is awesome!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay Gwen, here you go, it's basically the recipe off the Quaker Oats box that I've modified to be more nutritious for David out on the road. 

Vanishing Oatmeal Bars

1/2 C Butter-softened
6 Tbls Unsweetened Applesauce
3/4 C firmly packed Brown Sugar
1/2 C Granulated Sugar
2 Eggs
1 tsp vanilla extract
1 C All Purpose Flour
1/2 C Whole Wheat Flour
1 tsp Baking Soda
1 tsp Ground Cinnamon
1/2 tsp Salt
3 Cups Oats (I use 1 1/2 C Oats and 1 1/2 Cups 5 Grain cereal that I get from my health food store)
1 C Raisins

Preheat oven to 350F/176.6C
In large bowl, beat butter and suggars on medium speed until creamy. 

Add eggs one at a time and vanilla, beat well. 

Add flours, baking soda,cinnamon, and salt and mix well. 
Add Oats and raisins. 
Spread into a 13x9"/33.02x22.86centimeters ungreased metal baking pan (I use a green glass pyrex so I don't think it really matters) for 30-35 minutes. 
Let cool and cut into bars and enjoy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Tami, I'm glad that the bird only took out the mirror and not your windshield or radiator or anything and very glad that you were not injured.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.thesedaysofmine.com
> 
> Just have to put the colon before the slash marks. Thanks, Julie.


Thanks, Rookie- had thought it possible I had it back to front!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Grandmapaula said:


> Oh, I haven't been to the Ren Faire in years. Now I want a turkey leg - they are so goooood!! My DD#1 bought her chain mail headpiece that she wore for her wedding up there. I'll see if I can find a picture - it is gorgeous.


What a beautiful couple they make and your daughter headpiece is beautiful too 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, have a wonderful birthday.


happy birthday from me to Kaye hope you are having a lovely day 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank Julie I will find out more at visiting time which is 3 pm . His wife went earlier so she could be with him when the doctors came as we didn't think he would take everything in
> Sonja


Given it is now past 5 -30 for you- hopefully you have heard something.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, hope your son is better this morning & the doctors have some good news.
> Happy birthday to the birthday girls
> 
> Julie, they are also talking of cutting our mail delivery to 3 days/week& we don't have courier options
> Cathey good to hear your mom is doing a little better


Goodness that will be rather drastic- will you have to pick up parcels yourself!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Yet it must be cheaper to deliver in the city. I always think our lovely postman Aled is a very expensive luxury :!:


They possibly did not want to alienate the rural community- there was something about people being so much more reliant on the Mail delivery in the country.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Happy Birthday Donna!!!!!! Hope that it's fantastic!
> 
> Thank you all for the birthday wishes, love you all!!!


What lovely roses Kaye I have A rose tree in just the orange colour but yours is so pretty 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That will definitely take the security of the mails and time lines out of the mix, I'm sure. That is one of the arguments against privatizing the mail service here, being a semi-government agency, we have the sanctity of the mail and the privacy act, much harder to enforce that if you have several private delivery companies all doing their own thing, their own way, you can't regulate and oversee that many individual private companies as easily as one large company that is answerable to the government. Now that's not to say that the USPS doesn't have it's own problems, but for the most part, considering the millions of pieces of mail handled on a daily basis, it does a pretty darn good job.


It is a quasi Government department still, I think. I know it needed an Act of Parliament to change things.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> This was on my facebook page and I though it was so beautiful that I'd share it.


Looks surreal!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Given it is now past 5 -30 for you- hopefully you have heard something.


Just got back and it's not good news and I'm still trying to pull myself together before youngest gets home so I'm thinking positive or trying too . Can't knit so I'm joining in with all your chatter hoping to keep my mind somewhere else 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just got back and it's not good news and I'm still trying to pull myself together before youngest gets home so I'm thinking positive or trying too . Can't knit so I'm joining in with all your chatter hoping to keep my mind somewhere else
> Sonja


My heart weeps for you dear. Hugs.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just got back and it's not good news and I'm still trying to pull myself together before youngest gets home so I'm thinking positive or trying too . Can't knit so I'm joining in with all your chatter hoping to keep my mind somewhere else
> Sonja


Oh Sonja, I'm sorry it wasn't good news.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> My heart weeps for you dear. Hugs.


and mine.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns to Kaye Jo & Donna!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sonja---sending hugs and saying lots of prayers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What lovely roses Kaye I have A rose tree in just the orange colour but yours is so pretty
> Sonja


Thank you, I really like that color, my red and yellow has blossoms on it now, so I'll post a pic when it blooms, it's called ketchup and mustard.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just got back and it's not good news and I'm still trying to pull myself together before youngest gets home so I'm thinking positive or trying too . Can't knit so I'm joining in with all your chatter hoping to keep my mind somewhere else
> Sonja


I'm so sorry, wrapping you in warm hugs.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sonja, my prayers for you and your son. Sorry that it isn't good news.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~As I predicted...I am miles behind! I went from page 7 to 45! Yikes. Oh well...what else is new?
Last night we had the most horrific wind storm! Normally, I like storms, but this was waaaay beyond that! I was rather worried. Once the winds started to die down, I was able to go to sleep again. Woke up this morning....lake was as calm as glass...no hint of a wind! Did I dream it?

Anyway, it is a peaceful day...warm, but not too humid. I need to get back to reading.....TTYL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

isn't that always the way. lol --- sam



KateB said:


> Sam, I am living this! (but apparently it's me who mutters!)
> :shock: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~As I predicted...I am miles behind! I went from page 7 to 45! Yikes. Oh well...what else is new?
> Last night we had the most horrific wind storm! Normally, I like storms, but this was waaaay beyond that! I was rather worried. Once the winds started to die down, I was able to go to sleep again. Woke up this morning....lake was as calm as glass...no hint of a wind! Did I dream it?
> 
> Anyway, it is a peaceful day...warm, but not too humid. I need to get back to reading.....TTYL


Very glad that you didn't have any damage, it's scary when it's that windy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow sonja - tons of blessings on you for surviving - how is your husband now? i am sure the prayer warriors are busy on your son's behalf so rest easy on his part. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> What a sad time Jeanette. It's awful isn't it you don't know wether to be happy or sad I have had ups and downs through life everyone does but for me these last 2 years have just been a nightmare
> I was just getting over the sudden death of my sister when I had an accident , then we lost husbands brother suddenly , then son got diagnosed with first cancer , after he went through a 12 hour operation I then got the news that my brother had died of a heart attack , just as we are getting son through his illness , husband gets seriously ill and now son has second cancer and youngest was diagnosed with epilepsy
> Makes me wonder what's coming next
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of prayers and healing energy for your son. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Not to good they had to put a chest drain in last night which they didn't really want to do under the circumstances but they had no choice he's had a rough night but said the drain did help
> Got a load of doctors coming to see him this morning so I suppose I will find out more this afternoon
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy happy birthday kaye jo - have a fabulous day. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Kaye Jo (Poledra65) has her Birthday today
> * Happy Happy Day, Kaye Jo!*


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a merry happy birthday donna - did you blow all the candles out at one time? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I've just checked the Digest we have also to wish * Donna-
> Southern Gal a Happy Birthday today*
> *Many Happy Returns*


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is good news cathy - hopefully the rest will come in time - tons of healing energy zooming her way. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: I think we all pretty much need it at the moment. Take care.
> 
> Well for goodness sake.... I spoke to the physio today who told me that mum WALKED with a frame! With the aid of the 2 physios she walked out of her room and along corridor and back! I think it is the message wasnt getting to her legs from her brain and now it is. Who knows. Everything else the same though.... very worn out and incontinent and quiet.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Our son left on tour again today. Family will be meeting up with him in California. They are all so excited. I'm praying they all make it safely. DH is putting together a wet/dry vacuum cleaner so I can clean the garage. It sure needs it. Just got back from the CSA and how wonderful: peaches, apricots, blueberroes. plums, beets, lots of corn on the cob, cucumbers, squash, candy sweet onions, squash, tomatoes and our gorgeous farm flower bouquet. I always enjoy the fresh fruit and veggies so much and I mean just looking at them in addition to eating them. God's work of art.

Thinking of June and went to her page and left a comment and then thanks to Julie, again, went to her sister's blog and read what she had to say. Very special.

Sam, have I thanked you often enough for keeping KTP going.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there has been talk here about cutting saturday delivery - don't know if that will happen or not. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, that hasnt happened here ...... yet.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sugarsugar, a small step but a step in the right direction. I think of her and pray for her every day.

Tami, while I was in Ohio I read about this accident with the mother being killed and the baby living. My heart went out to the family, but I had no idea till reading your post that she was related to you. Such an awful thing. My prayers for the family and especially the children.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday Kaye Jo, our very own Poledra. How thankful we are for you and hope you get to celebrate in a very special way.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday Southern Gal. Have loads of fun with friends and good food.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> i don't think anyone's garden did much - our tomatoes look not too healthy
> although we do have a lot of green tomatoes hanging on them. at least half of them are not going to do anything at all. one can have too much rain - and then - as often as i say something to heidi about fertilizer she looks at me as if i know nothing. oh well. lol --- sam


~~~After last year's "disaster" of the tomato plants (all were eaten by the deer), DH spent a great deal of energy to build a fence around the plants this year....and what-HO! We have one tomato! I guess this is what we call baby steps to becoming a tomato grower! :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Hey, y'all!!
> 
> While processing collard greens for the freezer this afternoon, I scalded the back of my right hand from the middle finger to the pinky when the stockpot of greens and boiling water slipped into the iced water and slopped the boiling water onto the hand.Most of the redness is gone; but now the fingers are beginning to tingle fiercely and I can see a few blisters.
> 
> ...


~~~OUCH! I sure hope the burns are not too bad. Keep them moist. Did you visit the doctor? Will send healing energies your way, right now! :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not to good they had to put a chest drain in last night which they didn't really want to do under the circumstances but they had no choice he's had a rough night but said the drain did help
> Got a load of doctors coming to see him this morning so I suppose I will find out more this afternoon
> Sonja


Sendng extra healing energies his way and hugs for you and yours.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what are courier options? or is that like having fedex deliver? --- samn



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, hope your son is better this morning & the doctors have some good news.
> Happy birthday to the birthday girls
> 
> Julie, they are also talking of cutting our mail delivery to 3 days/week& we don't have courier options
> Cathey good to hear your mom is doing a little better


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm going to ask for some prayers, Chris broke the news today that Kerry met him one morning in the last couple weeks, as he was heading to work, with 2 positive pregnancy tests. We just pray that if she is positively pregnant that she doesn't have another miscarry. I was going to wait until after she sees a doc to ask, but I think the sooner we have divine intervention, the better.
> Thanks in advance, so very much.
> 
> ~~~Prayers already on their way!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is very pretty - does it have an odor? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Happy Birthday Donna!!!!!! Hope that it's fantastic!
> 
> Thank you all for the birthday wishes, love you all!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely kaye jo - thanks for sharing. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> This was on my facebook page and I though it was so beautiful that I'd share it.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> .
> 
> Daralene
> My son is in hospital with severe respiratory infection and he too looks very jaundiced ( yellow ) so maybe it is something to do with the lungs too that makes a person look yellowish


Sending your son tons of healing[/quote]

~~~DITTO!!! Hope he is improving and healing quickly.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks kaye - they sound really good. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Okay Gwen, here you go, it's basically the recipe off the Quaker Oats box that I've modified to be more nutritious for David out on the road.
> 
> Vanishing Oatmeal Bars


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I thought I would share will you the scarf I made to my design for the Lace Party. I was volunteered to do a thread on entralac. I am no expert as I had only knitted a cowl. that was about three years ago. :lol:


~~~BEAUTIFUL! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am so sorry sonja - soothing healing energy surround you and the family. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Just got back and it's not good news and I'm still trying to pull myself together before youngest gets home so I'm thinking positive or trying too . Can't knit so I'm joining in with all your chatter hoping to keep my mind somewhere else
> Sonja


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes he got took in Friday night not to good but he's feeling a little better this morning . They are pumping him full of anything and everything trying to get rid of it as he is due to get his line in tomorrow to start chemo again. The trouble is he is back in the hospital were the doctors misdiagnosed him for 3 years when he got his first cancer . I just wish he was at Freemans were they have been treating him even though it's further to travel
> They have said they might try to put the line in in this hospital but I think they only have one person who is qualified to do it . Wish he hadn't had the other one took out now
> Sonja


~~~Sure hoping & praying for all the best for your son!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~As I predicted...I am miles behind! I went from page 7 to 45! Yikes. Oh well...what else is new?
> Last night we had the most horrific wind storm! Normally, I like storms, but this was waaaay beyond that! I was rather worried. Once the winds started to die down, I was able to go to sleep again. Woke up this morning....lake was as calm as glass...no hint of a wind! Did I dream it?
> 
> Anyway, it is a peaceful day...warm, but not too humid. I need to get back to reading.....TTYL


i don't think so carol - we had some high wind here as well - plus 7/10's of an inch of rain - says gary. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you daralene. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Our son left on tour again today. Family will be meeting up with him in California. They are all so excited. I'm praying they all make it safely. DH is putting together a wet/dry vacuum cleaner so I can clean the garage. It sure needs it. Just got back from the CSA and how wonderful: peaches, apricots, blueberroes. plums, beets, lots of corn on the cob, cucumbers, squash, candy sweet onions, squash, tomatoes and our gorgeous farm flower bouquet. I always enjoy the fresh fruit and veggies so much and I mean just looking at them in addition to eating them. God's work of art.
> 
> Thinking of June and went to her page and left a comment and then thanks to Julie, again, went to her sister's blog and read what she had to say. Very special.
> 
> Sam, have I thanked you often enough for keeping KTP going.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I really like that color, my red and yellow has blossoms on it now, so I'll post a pic when it blooms, it's called ketchup and mustard.


I love your roses....and what clever names.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I just heard this piece my friend Robin composed and played and it was so beautiful that I wanted to put it on here in memory of June, such a beautiful lady. I hope it reminds you of June's beauty also:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Ohio Joy, Yikes, that sounds sore. Hope you have an aloe vera plant handy to keep applying or if you have any tincture or liquid that has silver in it, that helps relieve burns too. Just takes a second and a lot of damage can be done. Ask me how I know.


~~~We keep an aloe plant, too. It has come in handy many times!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

June's sister Dianna posted this lovely sunset on facebook.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Julie. I think June would have posted this, too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awesome!


Grandmapaula said:


> Oh, I haven't been to the Ren Faire in years. Now I want a turkey leg - they are so goooood!! My DD#1 bought her chain mail headpiece that she wore for her wedding up there. I'll see if I can find a picture - it is gorgeous.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks Julie. I think June would have posted this, too.


It felt a good way to remember her!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Kaye! Didn't realize it was today! Hope you have had a wonderful time celebrating.

Edit: ALSO happy birthday to Donna (Southern Gal) . May you have many more glorious days!


sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, have a wonderful birthday.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sonja so sorry they had to insert a drain but also so good that it has helped some. He certainly has had a time with this. Continued praying.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cool, thanks! I want to pick your brain about dyeing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto (poledra's picture) Simply gorgeous.


Lurker 2 said:


> Looks surreal!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Praying for strength for all of you.


Swedenme said:


> Just got back and it's not good news and I'm still trying to pull myself together before youngest gets home so I'm thinking positive or trying too . Can't knit so I'm joining in with all your chatter hoping to keep my mind somewhere else
> Sonja


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Yesterday Amy, Alison and I spent the day at the Renisance Festival in Sterling, New York. I have not been in years was a good day away, we all needed it. We took dalhila ( my new SUV) for her first road trip. I wanted to make sure she handled well on the high ways for my trip to KAP. I am Almost finished my gifts for the bags. Sam I have a special gift for you, I think you'll like it.
> 
> Healing thoughts for all those in need and ((((((((((((((((((((((((group hugs for all)))))))))))))))))))))))


I love the picture of you eating the turkey leg. Seth sure is growing up too fast. So glad you had a wonderful outing.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I thought I would share will you the scarf I made to my design for the Lace Party. I was volunteered to do a thread on entralac. I am no expert as I had only knitted a cowl. that was about three years ago. :lol:


Wow - that is so lovely.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Its fiddly rather than difficult. You only work one rectangle at a time and do need to concentrate on what you are doing.
> I did this one last year- but the lace pattern came from Rosemary Drysdale's book on Entrelac The essential guide to interlace knitting. Not my own design.


I haven't tried entrelac yet but after looking at these patterns, I really want to try.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

mags7 said:


> The drawing is outstanding. What talent.
> Marilynn


Continue to join us on the tea party as I post his drawings here sometimes. It is a blessing to have you join the tea party family.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> they better. --- sam --- if not we could always go on a hunger strike.


~~~"Sam, the rebel"! Actually, I have heard of knitting programs in prisons...they do take a careful count of the needles. But, I have heard they are successful. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I just heard this piece my friend Robin composed and played and it was so beautiful that I wanted to put it on here in memory of June, such a beautiful lady. I hope it reminds you of June's beauty also:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> I do hope the house sells quickly as well. I have heard that when you put a house on the market, you are suppose to bury Joseph, from the nativity set, upside down in the back of the house and pray for the sale to occur and it is suppose to happen quicker. I have a young man who would help me to do this. The neighbor who is blind said he would do it.
> 
> The other girl is still in danger of losing her life. She has internal bleeding and swelling of the brain so she is in a medically induce coma currently. The front of the car was so badly crushed that the medical responders didn't even know how many people were in the car. The girl I know stayed conscious the entire time and she told the EMT to help her friends in the front seat. They would not have known that two people were in the front. I found out today that they were lost and were trying to find their way to where ever they were going. They were hit by a Hummer and they were in a car which rolled twice and even caught on fire. The car following behind them by chance had an off duty fireman in it so he pulled out a fire extinguisher and put out the fire and then started helping the victims even before the rescue teams arrived.


~~~an angel.....extra prayers in the winds tonight!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Bonnie, so sorry to hear DH was sick. Sounds like you aren't home. Same thing happened to me. DH caught my cold but it isn't lasting nearly as long, so hope your DH will be like mine. I had fever for 5 days and then it moved to my lungs, so 2 weeks for me and it will be less for DH. Know that doesn't help you if you are on the road. Such bad timing.


Hope you're feeling better and that your DH recovers soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm so glad you liked it. It brought tears to my eyes as I saw all the lovely photos in my mind that June has posted for us of her family and the wild horses running in the sand by the ocean.


We will miss June and all the beautiful photos she posted.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns to Kaye Jo & Donna!


Happy Birthday from Matthew and me as well!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Certainly harder to do much damage with a crochet hook!


~~~Just think how many inmates could get hooked! :thumbup: That's a positive thing!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> happy happy birthday kaye jo - have a fabulous day. --- sam


Happy Birthday Kaye Jo, our very own Poledra. How thankful we are for you and hope you get to celebrate in a very special way.

Cashmeregma

Thank you both very much, I was trying to download a program most of the day, finally got it to go, then it told me that it's not compatible with my version of windows, only good to windows2000. :roll: 
Oh well, I did get to relax while doing it. lol
Now to find a different program to use.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Our son left on tour again today. Family will be meeting up with him in California. They are all so excited. I'm praying they all make it safely. DH is putting together a wet/dry vacuum cleaner so I can clean the garage. It sure needs it. Just got back from the CSA and how wonderful: peaches, apricots, blueberroes. plums, beets, lots of corn on the cob, cucumbers, squash, candy sweet onions, squash, tomatoes and our gorgeous farm flower bouquet. I always enjoy the fresh fruit and veggies so much and I mean just looking at them in addition to eating them. God's work of art.
> 
> Thinking of June and went to her page and left a comment and then thanks to Julie, again, went to her sister's blog and read what she had to say. Very special.
> 
> Sam, have I thanked you often enough for keeping KTP going.


Hoping that they have a safe and wonderful trip, I'm sure you will miss them while they are gone though.

I agree, thank you Sam, very much for keeping us all together.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is fantastic, Matthew has such a good eye for detail and still able to put emotion into his drawing. Well done!! :thumbup:


~~~That is one of Matthew's special gifts! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~After last year's "disaster" of the tomato plants (all were eaten by the deer), DH spent a great deal of energy to build a fence around the plants this year....and what-HO! We have one tomato! I guess this is what we call baby steps to becoming a tomato grower! :lol:


lol, well, one is better than none, and it's early yet, you could still end up with a bumper crop.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is very pretty - does it have an odor? --- sam


Thank you, no, unfortunately is is decorative only, I had hoped it might smell of lemons or limes.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks kaye - they sound really good. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer wrote:
I do hope the house sells quickly as well. I have heard that when you put a house on the market, you are suppose to bury Joseph, from the nativity set, upside down in the back of the house and pray for the sale to occur and it is suppose to happen quicker. I



Poledra65 said:


> If burying Joseph in the backyard will help with a quick sale, I say go for it. Hopefully you'll get a good offer quickly.
> 
> ~~~Any explanation for this? Upside down seems extreme...????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Up to page 37.

DD#1 (my eldest offspring) turns 31 today...hardly seems possible!

I'm working on crocheting the shawl once more to check the pattern (in a different size yarn & hook), then need to write it up. I'm thinking I'll put this one out as a freebie.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Finally caught up. I don't have much time to comment because I need to get to sleep. 

Sonja...You and your family remain steadfast in my thoughts and prayers. Always remember that you are welcome to vent as needed with us. Life isn't always fair, but there are blessings in every person's life. Take time to reflect on those blessings even during these difficult days. Give thanks for the love that your family has for you and you for them.

I finally got my vacation approved for KAP. I turned that request in months ago. Today we booked our hotel room. We had the option of a king bed and pullout sleeper sofa or a handicapped room. Needless to say we took the King room as I feel that the handicapped room should be available to someone who has special needs. 

I started working on a cowl today for a friend. Matthew was trying to figure out what a cowl was. He finally asked if it was a neck hat. DS#1 and myself had quite a laugh over that definition. Good thing Matthew saw the humor in what he asked. We took Sydney to the print shop today so we could get cards made. I can't wait to see the cards. 

Thinking of everyone and wishing you well.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> The girl is the daughter of someone DH worked with. We have known her since she was an infant.
> 
> Sydney sure has some unusual markings.


That is such a gorgeous picture of Sydney. Matthew is just a remarkable artist. He just gets better and better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love your roses....and what clever names.


Thank you, yes, they are certainly quirky. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> June's sister Dianna posted this lovely sunset on facebook.


Just lovely!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy Birthday Kaye! Didn't realize it was today! Hope you have had a wonderful time celebrating.
> 
> Edit: ALSO happy birthday to Donna (Southern Gal) . May you have many more glorious days!


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cool, thanks! I want to pick your brain about dyeing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Happy Birthday from Matthew and me as well!


Thank you both, very much.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~That is one of Matthew's special gifts! :thumbup:


I agree, it is quite a gift too, one he generously shares with us.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Up to page 37.
> 
> DD#1 (and my eldest offspring) turns 31 today...hardly seems possible!
> 
> I'm working on crocheting the shawl once more to check the pattern (in a different size yarn & hook), then need to write it up. I'm thinking I'll put this one out as a freebie.


Happy Birthday to your DD!! Time does go by fast. 
Can't wait to see a pic.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

*Happy birthday, Kaye Jo and Donna!*

Continuing to send healing thoughts as well for those in need.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Finally caught up. I don't have much time to comment because I need to get to sleep.
> 
> Sonja...You and your family remain steadfast in my thoughts and prayers. Always remember that you are welcome to vent as needed with us. Life isn't always fair, but there are blessings in every person's life. Take time to reflect on those blessings even during these difficult days. Give thanks for the love that your family has for you and you for them.
> 
> ...


Yay, on getting your vacation approved, took them long enough though, didn't it. 
Marla and I got a hotel room in Napoleon, since it wasn't too far, so that we could bring the two little dogs with, we really didn't want to leave them home. :roll: 
Spoiled, who's spoiled, rotten? lol


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~As I predicted...I am miles behind! I went from page 7 to 45! Yikes. Oh well...what else is new?
> Last night we had the most horrific wind storm! Normally, I like storms, but this was waaaay beyond that! I was rather worried. Once the winds started to die down, I was able to go to sleep again. Woke up this morning....lake was as calm as glass...no hint of a wind! Did I dream it?
> 
> Anyway, it is a peaceful day...warm, but not too humid. I need to get back to reading.....TTYL


I saw something on the news about the storm in that area--glad you are all safe!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> there has been talk here about cutting saturday delivery - don't know if that will happen or not. --- sam


But now they even deliver packages on Sunday--so confusing.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We miss your photos..... Hope you are doing ok.


I am doing okay just very busy with life at the moment. Lots of sorting and deciding what to keep, sell or donate. Going from the big house and barn down to two rooms doesn't leave much space for extras.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the new car. I haven't been to a Rennisace Festival in years. They re so much fun. LOVE your outfit. Looking good


Thank you, I fell in love with it at first sight. Amy did too, she will be driving more than me this winter. First time I've been in 20+ years, was even better than I remember. Then this time I didn't have four little ones under ten years old with me. Thank you again.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> hey - please take the time to watch this - i think you will be as fascinated as i was. --- sam
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/animusic-pipe-dream.htm


I just can't imagine how long it must have taken him/them to do this. Wonderful!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Oh, I haven't been to the Ren Faire in years. Now I want a turkey leg - they are so goooood!! My DD#1 bought her chain mail headpiece that she wore for her wedding up there. I'll see if I can find a picture - it is gorgeous.


Oh that is beautiful. I did look at some of the chain mail headpieces but refrained from buying one this time.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> But it would certainly be fun to wear, and who knows, you may go to more Renaissance Faires in the future. I would love to have some steampunk costumes, I just love those.


I used to wear them around my house just because I could. I have been promised a few more Renaissance Faires. Oh yes steampunk would be fun to have too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's not good, he's way to young for hearing issues, hopefully they can do something about it fairly easily.
> He's just cuter ever picture we see.


Yes he too young for hearing problems. I figure it's because he was a premie, not near what his oldest brother was. He is going to be one handsome lad when he is older. He looks so much like his one older brother and his dad.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> This was on my facebook page and I though it was so beautiful that I'd share it.


Oh my that is beautiful 😱😱😱😍😍


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just got back and it's not good news and I'm still trying to pull myself together before youngest gets home so I'm thinking positive or trying too . Can't knit so I'm joining in with all your chatter hoping to keep my mind somewhere else
> Sonja


I am so sorry it was bad news. Sending loads of HUGS and positive thoughts to you and yours.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> The other girl is still in danger of losing her life. She has internal bleeding and swelling of the brain so she is in a medically induce coma currently. The front of the car was so badly crushed that the medical responders didn't even know how many people were in the car. The girl I know stayed conscious the entire time and she told the EMT to help her friends in the front seat. They would not have known that two people were in the front. I found out today that they were lost and were trying to find their way to where ever they were going. They were hit by a Hummer and they were in a car which rolled twice and even caught on fire. The car following behind them by chance had an off duty fireman in it so he pulled out a fire extinguisher and put out the fire and then started helping the victims even before the rescue teams arrived.


That poor girl. Her parents must be beside themselves not knowing if she will make it. Prayers for her and them. Terrible thing to happen.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I love the picture of you eating the turkey leg. Seth sure is growing up too fast. So glad you had a wonderful outing.


I tried to eat the whole thing, even without having a baked potato I couldn't have finished. Yes Seth is growing up way too fast, now it's time for me to take a break from little ones for a few years. My youngest three still have yet to start families, they are too young I think. It was good to get away and not worry about anything for the day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We're back from the family reunion and ready to unpack and get laundry started. We have taken both brothers to the airport for their return flights. There were 22 first cousins present -- pretty good representation of the 55 total. 2 families were not represented by anyone and contact with them is pretty much lost. The rest of us made up for it in a lot of visiting, horseshoe throwing, picture sharing, etc. It was a great time and we have perfect weather. One issue with staying at a retreat house on a monastery is the early bell calling the monks to prayer -- our room was right next to that bell!! My sister was helping with the room assignments and I claimed she was getting even for something!
> p.


Sounds like you had a great time at the reunion.....except for the bell!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> I forgot to share these earlier. Matthew took some sunset pictures while I was driving home last night.


~~~I'm so glad you did not run into the storm. We had such a terrific wind storm last night! And a lot of rain, too! Glad you are home safely. :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Marilynn
> He is still in pain and running a fever but has a room of his own now so hopefully he will get some rest as they have just given him the medication again and that might help him to fall asleep
> Sonja


I do hope that the doctors can help him with the pain and that they can bring his fever down. Sometimes being in your own room makes a big difference to your recovery. Hope so for his sake.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, now I'm ready to sit, here's what I accomplished.


Looks like somebody's been in to the muffins :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tonight we got our first four eggs from the chickens. All that work has finally paid off, well is starting to pay off.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thank you all for the good wishes and recommendations for healing for my burned hand. I literally plunged the hand into the iced water I had waiting for the greens to stop the cooking and to cool for the freezer. It stayed there for a while to be sure. This morning I tried to put the ring back on my right hand (which my daddy gave my momma and that she had passed on to me about 25 years ago), but the finger was still too tender. I've not worn it at all today; but whatever tiny, tiny blisters I had this morning are gone now as is most of the redness.
> 
> So, I put up 5 quarts of bread and butter pickle slices this afternoon. Would not ordinarily do this on a Sunday but the weather is so warm and the cucumbers will be wasted if I delay much longer. Still more pickles to do and then the very large bag of good-sized beets await me.
> 
> ...


Glad your hand is a bit better. Even with a sore hand, you still made your pickles. Good for you.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> Joke: Honey, Can You Hear Me?
> 
> An elderly man feared his wife was getting hard of hearing. So he called her doctor to make an appointment to have her hearing checked.
> 
> ...


~~~Sounds like a certain couple I know! :XD:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yesterday Amy, Alison and I spent the day at the Renisance Festival in Sterling, New York. I have not been in years was a good day away, we all needed it. We took dalhila ( my new SUV) for her first road trip. I wanted to make sure she handled well on the high ways for my trip to KAP. I am Almost finished my gifts for the bags. Sam I have a special gift for you, I think you'll like it.
> 
> Healing thoughts for all those in need and ((((((((((((((((((((((((group hugs for all)))))))))))))))))))))))


Turkey leg sure looks good.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sunsets and sunrises are so special!


~~~Absolutely! I never tire of watching....or snapping photos! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> This was on my facebook page and I though it was so beautiful that I'd share it.


Isn't it beautiful


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sam, you are being forgetful - who IS this from!!!!!!!!


I think it was from Penny.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks Sam, Margaret and Kate for another great start to the new week.
> 
> And thankyou everyone for your well wishes re my 5 year cancer free milestone.
> 
> Today is DD's 21st birthday. Wow I cant believe it. She is going out clubbing tonight with lots of friends.


A belated Happy Birthday to her!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sam, I am living this! (but apparently it's me who mutters!)
> :shock: :lol:


I was always told that I mumbled. :wink:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> there has been talk here about cutting saturday delivery - don't know if that will happen or not. --- sam


The only itme Ihave know Saturday deleveries was in the past at Christmas- we have had 5 days from my childhood at least. And I can see the reasoning behind less frequent deliveries with decreased usage of the postage system they still need to cover the same area so no big saving in the time it takes the postie to do the round but not nearly as much money coming in to cover the costs. So they have to either put up charges (which we complain about and which discourages us yet more to use the post) or decrease costs. And does it really matter normally if we get a letter tomorrow rather than today?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good night ladies and gentlemen, it has been a very long day today. I'm heading to bed. &#128564;&#128564;&#128564; A view from West Yorkshire this evening, please ignore the dirty window. &#128561;&#128563;&#128513; 

Healing energies wrapping around those in need, HUGS to all.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes. About 400 jobs have been axed- they reckon it is the only way it will survive, personally I think it is the death knell. I honestly don't see how it will help matters.


They keep increasing the cost of postage and shipping so it's no wonder that we don't use it as often as we did. Yet, they are buying mail delivery vehicles :roll: :roll: Is it more practical to buy special vehicles as opposed to having the mail delivered by private individuals?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was rather later in the decade for British women. In NZ it was 1893, Margaret will tell you South Australia were first, but that is not a whole country.
> 
> Edit:- 1928 for Britain.


~~~Kudos for NZ!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> June's sister Dianna posted this lovely sunset on facebook.


We'll miss Dianna's photos as well- they are always so beautiful


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Kaye Jo (Poledra65) has her Birthday today
> * Happy Happy Day, Kaye Jo!*


Happy Happy Birthday, Kaye Jo.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've just checked the Digest we have also to wish * Donna-
> Southern Gal a Happy Birthday today*
> *Many Happy Returns*


And a Happy Birthday to Southern Gal.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Finally caught up. I don't have much time to comment because I need to get to sleep.
> 
> Sonja...You and your family remain steadfast in my thoughts and prayers. Always remember that you are welcome to vent as needed with us. Life isn't always fair, but there are blessings in every person's life. Take time to reflect on those blessings even during these difficult days. Give thanks for the love that your family has for you and you for them.
> 
> ...


Sydney in a print shop sounds like a potential disaster. Just as well it wasn't the live version imagine th eshop after he left.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Happy Birthday Donna!!!!!! Hope that it's fantastic!
> 
> Thank you all for the birthday wishes, love you all!!!


A remarkable rose. I've never seen one so variegated. Beautiful. Does it have an aroma?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> This was on my facebook page and I though it was so beautiful that I'd share it.


That doesn't look real; it is gorgeous. Do you know where it was taken?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm only on page 44 but I think I'm done for the day. Back tomorrow. Night all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Good Afternoon My Precious Family of My Heart,
> I just have to take a moment and say that the night Gwen called and gave me news of Brantley and June, I have been in such a state of shock and loss. Husbands cannot understand why we are so upset over someone we havent even met but they just dont get it. There is a bond here that sometimes is never found out there in the real world. You all are friends I have never met and do mean so very much to me.
> June is so happy now. She is with her husband and has a brand new body, not wracked by pain and disabilities.. It is us who are left behind that feel her loss. She never spoke of her trials she faced each day. Her posts were totally for us. Always to uplift and never to discourage or add to crosses we each bear. She was a true blessing to us all and we will never forget her. I didnt know Charlotte as well as you all did but from what I have gathered she was the same in character. I never take for granted those whom God has brought into my life, for I never know when He will chose to bring His Angels back. I just try to cherish their memories and the impact they made on my life.
> As to Brantley, I am so glad in reading to see that he is home and doing much better. I pray in the future, he will be very selective of his hicking friends as he could easily have lost his life from this experience. It did show us that there are still good Samaritans in this world. I pray the experience will have taught his fellow a hichers a lesson too. Never leave one alone on the hicking trail. How thoughtless, self-centered, and irresponsible for them to be. Lets just pray they grow from this.
> ...


Betty, you are in my prayers for healing. I hope that something more can be done for you. I hate to hear you are hurting so much. How wonderful it would be if you can make it to next year's KAP!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> All we can figure is that when spraying to kill the poison ivy that via wind and rain it got also onto the garden. Oh well....just my luck but will try again.
> 
> Speaking of luck (or lack of good luck) I was finishing up the bags for the KAP and sewing machine gave me a message to remove threat under throat plate. When I opened it up a piece of the machine popped out andf I don't know where it came from. I called the company where I purchased it and told them I understood repair usually take a couple of weeks but explained how I had to get these finished to take to KAP. Service guy said if I brought it in Tues. at 10 he thought he could fix it while I wait under the circumstances. Whew! I was a little frantic at first but sure appreciate his willingness to help me out. I had describe the piece and he seemed to know exactly what it was and said my warranty should cover it too. Thank goodness!
> 
> Last night my girls treated me to the movie Magic Mike XXL. It was pretty good and funny. It was so nice to go out with my DDs.


So sorry to hear your garden is done for the year. We only planted zucchini, yellow squash and tomatoes this year. Our garden is the flower bed outside of the kitchen and dining room. The tomatoes aren't growing, the bush is only about a foot tall, and only a few tomatoes on it. The squash, however, are huge! In a day! I have one zucchini in the fridge that is bigger than my forearm! And more on the vine getting close, but I have to be home long enough to do something with them.

I hope your machine is easily fixed tomorrow, and that warranty takes care of it. If not, don't worry about it. We will still have goodie bags, just not pretty embroidered ones. We will be together, and that is what is important.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Hey, y'all!!
> 
> While processing collard greens for the freezer this afternoon, I scalded the back of my right hand from the middle finger to the pinky when the stockpot of greens and boiling water slipped into the iced water and slopped the boiling water onto the hand.Most of the redness is gone; but now the fingers are beginning to tingle fiercely and I can see a few blisters.
> 
> ...


Oh Joy, I so hope your burns are better now. For future reference, put egg white on the burns immediately. I had read it on line, then, while making cookies at Christmas, I burnt my thumb thru a thin spot in my oven mitt from someone burning the mitt. As I was making thumb print cookies, I already had egg white in a bowl, and tried it. There wasn't any red mark or soreness an hour later. You could not tell that I had done it. Lacking egg white to hand, try vinegar to take the heat out. Ice water, or ice, seems to just chill the top layers of skin, and not the deeper burn.

Yum, bread and butter pickles! I have a refrigerator pickle recipe that is very close to bread and butter pickles. They can be eaten in 24 hours, too.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Kaye Jo (Poledra65) has her Birthday today
> * Happy Happy Day, Kaye Jo!*


~~~Wahoo! Happy happy day! SO glad you were born! I hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've just checked the Digest we have also to wish * Donna-
> Southern Gal a Happy Birthday today*
> *Many Happy Returns*


~~~Many many Happy returns!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm going to ask for some prayers, Chris broke the news today that Kerry met him one morning in the last couple weeks, as he was heading to work, with 2 positive pregnancy tests. We just pray that if she is positively pregnant that she doesn't have another miscarry. I was going to wait until after she sees a doc to ask, but I think the sooner we have divine intervention, the better.
> Thanks in advance, so very much.
> 
> Well, I'm caught up again, but the again we are only on page 14. David and I went to Marlas and Christopher came over (Kerry is working until 8 or 9pm), and David grilled dinner, lake trout for himself, beef hotdogs for Marla and I (that is what we wanted), and Christopher brought some chicken to grill for himself and to take home to Kerry, it was very good, David is indeed master of his grill.  After all, he needs something to be master of. lol
> ...


I will certainly keep Kerry and Christopher in my prayers. I hope she can see a Dr. quickly, since she has miscarried in the past. If only for her peace of mind.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> P
> 
> 
> Cashmeregma said:
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I thought I would share will you the scarf I made to my design for the Lace Party. I was volunteered to do a thread on entralac. I am no expert as I had only knitted a cowl. that was about three years ago. :lol:


Pretty


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Its fiddly rather than difficult. You only work one rectangle at a time and do need to concentrate on what you are doing.
> I did this one last year- but the lace pattern came from Rosemary Drysdale's book on Entrelac The essential guide to interlace knitting. Not my own design.


Pretty


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja,
> I hope your son is doing better & can get his pic line done properly. You ave so many worries. Hugs
> 
> Norma, Julie & Margaret, lovely knitting
> ...


Hoping that your DH is feeling better now, and wishing you safe travels.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> I've been knitting some things for a premature babies charity and started to knit a bunting which is used to wrap babies that don't make it. Half way through knitting it, it kind of hit me what this was really for and I couldn't knit any more and ripped it out. Am I odd? I will continue to make hats, booties and things, but I really don't think I can knit another bunting.


Kate, I don't think you are odd for feeling you cannot do these. I don't think I could either.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I felt raked over the coals last few days for omitting to mention Siouxann's Birthday here. Consequently I am drawing to your attention another whom we see no longer at the Tea Party but who is hopefully celebrating,
> 2catsin NJ has her Birthday today
> *Happy Birthday, Penny!*


I will add my belated birthday wishes, Penny.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew and I made it back home safely last night. We were able to find a new teenager to do the mowing and she was delighted to get $20 for doing it. She lives across the street with her father who is mostly blind due to meningitis quite a few years ago. The doctors did not think he would even survive it. The girl's mother did not have much to do with her after she broke up with her daddy so the young lady has always been with her dad. He taught her how to mow and she helps him to "see" things. They live on a very fixed budget so the $20 means a lot to her. We also met with a man from the church we use to attend and the youth group will paint the basement and rebuild the porch at the expense of materials and a pizza party. That really helps us tremendously. We will try to make a donation to the youth group at a later time to go towards their youth activities. I might have a reasonably inexpensive way to get a functional, used air condition installed to take care of that problem. Now I have to wait for a bid on the walls and painting. The roof is fixed which is a huge blessing. We will spend a week in September finalizing things to get the house on the market.
> 
> Update on the young girls who were in the horrific accident: the girl we know had both femur bones broken and serious bruising from the seat belt. She had surgery the same night of the accident to have rods put in both femur bones. She was up and walking with a walker 1 1/2 days later. There is possible talk of her being out of the hospital tomorrow if the house can be modified for her current needs. I think the family will be ready if that is what it takes. She will need someone there to help her for awhile though. I have already starting making a list of things to do on the next two visits as well.
> 
> Now I need to try to catch up with KTP and do my chores. Laundry is very important to get done and fortunately DH worked on doing dishes. I have some other things for him to do as well.


I am glad to hear that you are safely home again. Good news that you have someone to cut the grass, and who can use the money. And good that the youth group can do the basement painting and repair the porch for you.

I am also glad to hear the young lady is recovering so swiftly. I pray that she heals well


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Very glad that you didn't have any damage, it's scary when it's that windy.


~~~Thanks! I was surprised there was very little damage. My son had made a pile of lumber he had cut and was trying to dry it. the protective tent they had made for it was totally destroyed. Small potatoes compared to other possibilities. :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> what are courier options? or is that like having fedex deliver? --- samn


Couriers are like FedEx but in our area FedEx is useless, it gets dropped in Saskatoon & comes up on the bus several days later. There are other couriers but they don't deliver to rural areas, some will leave at the bus depot in town. We don't have Mail delivery to the farm, just to a box number in town. They cut Sat delivery several years ago & now are talking of bringing mail to town only 3 times a week.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Pacer- I have worked out one reason why I am feeling so weepy today- in three days time it is 5 years since my Dad died- I was so glad at first that his struggle was over - he was 90 when he broke the two top vertebrae, and ended up in the Rest Home- but this year I am just missing him.
> You have a wonderful friendship with Matthew- that is so great.


Keeping you in my prayers and sending you hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Keeping you in my prayers and sending you hugs.


Thank you Tami!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> The girl is the daughter of someone DH worked with. We have known her since she was an infant.
> 
> Sydney sure has some unusual markings.


Matthew has out done himself! Sydney is just leaping off of the page! Excellent work!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The one who perhaps most needs our hugs at the moment is Sonja.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Just the lady I'm looking for. I still have your 5.5 circular needles, I will bring them to KAP with me. Then hope to remember to give them back to you.


If you have started a box of things to bring to KAP, you could put them in an envelope with Gwen's name on, and put it in the box. I have started making a pile of things to go.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> lol, well, one is better than none, and it's early yet, you could still end up with a bumper crop.


~~~ :lol: He told me today...we are up to TWO tomatoes! Progress! :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think she will be glad to be home - at least i hope so - she will be home this tuesday. we will see how she feels and how soon she wants to go somewhere else. --- sam


Keeping Bailee in my thoughts for safe travels home.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I do hope the house sells quickly as well. I have heard that when you put a house on the market, you are suppose to bury Joseph, from the nativity set, upside down in the back of the house and pray for the sale to occur and it is suppose to happen quicker. I have a young man who would help me to do this. The neighbor who is blind said he would do it.
> 
> The other girl is still in danger of losing her life. She has internal bleeding and swelling of the brain so she is in a medically induce coma currently. The front of the car was so badly crushed that the medical responders didn't even know how many people were in the car. The girl I know stayed conscious the entire time and she told the EMT to help her friends in the front seat. They would not have known that two people were in the front. I found out today that they were lost and were trying to find their way to where ever they were going. They were hit by a Hummer and they were in a car which rolled twice and even caught on fire. The car following behind them by chance had an off duty fireman in it so he pulled out a fire extinguisher and put out the fire and then started helping the victims even before the rescue teams arrived.


I will continue to keep the other young lady in my prayers. God was with them when he put the off duty fireman in the car behind them.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Good night ladies and gentlemen, it has been a very long day today. I'm heading to bed. 😴😴😴 A view from West Yorkshire this evening, please ignore the dirty window. 😱😳😁
> 
> Healing energies wrapping around those in need, HUGS to all.


Had a very similar view here in North Yorkshire too


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, now I'm ready to sit, here's what I accomplished.


You are making me hungry! And very pretty roving!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, I'm so sorry the news wasn't good, I pray things will go better than predicted. We are here for you.

Kaye, I saw a sign in a resturant yesterday that you need to share with David. It said" send a man fish in' & he'll play with his fly all day long". DH had to take a photo to share with his fishing friends. 

We travelled over the Beartooth pass today, OMG, what a road twists & hairpin turns. We were up over 11,000 feet, what scenery. I took lots of photos that I'll share later. Kaye have you been there? IF not you should try to go sometime


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> Finally caught up. I don't have much time to comment because I need to get to sleep.
> 
> Sonja...You and your family remain steadfast in my thoughts and prayers. Always remember that you are welcome to vent as needed with us. Life isn't always fair, but there are blessings in every person's life. Take time to reflect on those blessings even during these difficult days. Give thanks for the love that your family has for you and you for them.
> 
> ...


~~~Hmmmm? I thought the hotel had only one handicapped room...and I thought I had made the reservation months ago! I'd better double check tomorrow. I sure hope I still have my reservation! :roll:

~~~a bit later and after a phone call.....I'm all set! yea! See y'all soon! oh...I still have 5 more "things" to make! And some finishing touches on all 30...... :?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> The only itme Ihave know Saturday deleveries was in the past at Christmas- we have had 5 days from my childhood at least. And I can see the reasoning behind less frequent deliveries with decreased usage of the postage system they still need to cover the same area so no big saving in the time it takes the postie to do the round but not nearly as much money coming in to cover the costs. So they have to either put up charges (which we complain about and which discourages us yet more to use the post) or decrease costs. And does it really matter normally if we get a letter tomorrow rather than today?


We get post and parcel deliveries Monday to Saturday and even on a Sunday leading up to Christmas. 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> The one who perhaps most needs our hugs at the moment is Sonja.


Thank you Julie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie


You are most welcome- I just wish I was not a world away- and could give you a real hug- not a virtual one!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~ :lol: He told me today...we are up to TWO tomatoes! Progress! :thumbup: :lol:


Hope you get lots more . I love freshly picked tomatoes


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I agree, it is quite a gift too, one he generously shares with us.


~~~Lucky lucky us!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yesterday Amy, Alison and I spent the day at the Renisance Festival in Sterling, New York. I have not been in years was a good day away, we all needed it. We took dalhila ( my new SUV) for her first road trip. I wanted to make sure she handled well on the high ways for my trip to KAP. I am Almost finished my gifts for the bags. Sam I have a special gift for you, I think you'll like it.
> 
> Healing thoughts for all those in need and ((((((((((((((((((((((((group hugs for all)))))))))))))))))))))))


Love seeing Seth again, and all of you lovely ladies!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I certainly hope you, nor anyone else has another year like that.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I knew weans but didn't know how it was pronounced. Of course they are all weans- my baby is one so how can they be anything but weans?


I knew what it meant, but would have pronounced it wee ans.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~Time for beddy-bye. the wind has picked up again...even though the weather report did not include this. hmmm?
G'nite all....company coming tomorrow, so not sure if I'll make it to the end with company in the house?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not to good they had to put a chest drain in last night which they didn't really want to do under the circumstances but they had no choice he's had a rough night but said the drain did help
> Got a load of doctors coming to see him this morning so I suppose I will find out more this afternoon
> Sonja


Prayers continue


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Kaye Jo (Poledra65) has her Birthday today
> * Happy Happy Day, Kaye Jo!*


Wishing Kaye Jo Happy Birthday!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've just checked the Digest we have also to wish * Donna-
> Southern Gal a Happy Birthday today*
> *Many Happy Returns*


Happy Birthday Donna!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: I think we all pretty much need it at the moment. Take care.
> 
> Well for goodness sake.... I spoke to the physio today who told me that mum WALKED with a frame! With the aid of the 2 physios she walked out of her room and along corridor and back! I think it is the message wasnt getting to her legs from her brain and now it is. Who knows. Everything else the same though.... very worn out and incontinent and quiet.


Wonderful news! Perhaps the strength will come with the exercise. Prayers continue.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Oh, I haven't been to the Ren Faire in years. Now I want a turkey leg - they are so goooood!! My DD#1 bought her chain mail headpiece that she wore for her wedding up there. I'll see if I can find a picture - it is gorgeous.


Beautiful couple,and love the headpiece! I have never seen one before.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Tami, I'm glad that the bird only took out the mirror and not your windshield or radiator or anything and very glad that you were not injured.


Thank you! For those of you not on facebook with me, or that haven't seen my post from this morning, on the way to my cousin's funeral, I hit a hawk with my passenger side mirror. We found the mirror housing in 2 pieces on the side of the road tonight. We are hoping that we can just get the mirror part. I won't care if the heated part works or not! Just so long as I have a mirror.

The funeral went fairly well. It was packed, so it really shows how well liked/loved Debbie and her family are. I was so proud of DGS. He is friends with Debbie's oldest son. He attended visitation yesterday, and the funeral today. He did very well. Much better than I did. For some reason, when I start to get nervous or upset, my right hand and arm start to shake very hard. He even sat and held my hand, trying to help hold it still. After the service at the cemetery, all they young boys took flowers and put on all of the relatives graves. Including my dad's. That was the hard part for DGS. Arianna stayed with her other grandma, then we picked her up and took her to the luncheon afterward.

After DH finished cutting the grass and showered, we went to Red Robin for supper, then to Costco. I have been trying to catch up here since. It is now 12:18 and I need to go to bed.

I am in on the group (((((HUG))))


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks julie - looks like june saying good bye. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> June's sister Dianna posted this lovely sunset on facebook.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks julie - looks like june saying good bye. --- sam


I am sure something like that was in Dianna's thoughts.
We don't have many in Virginia that I am aware of, but Barb, June's daughter needs to find a home for their beautiful tortoiseshell cat. Barb is having to move.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you poledra. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hoping that they have a safe and wonderful trip, I'm sure you will miss them while they are gone though.
> 
> I agree, thank you Sam, very much for keeping us all together.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> pacer wrote:
> I do hope the house sells quickly as well. I have heard that when you put a house on the market, you are suppose to bury Joseph, from the nativity set, upside down in the back of the house and pray for the sale to occur and it is suppose to happen quicker. I
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday eldest offspring - hope it was a good day for you. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Up to page 37.
> 
> DD#1 (my eldest offspring) turns 31 today...hardly seems possible!
> 
> I'm working on crocheting the shawl once more to check the pattern (in a different size yarn & hook), then need to write it up. I'm thinking I'll put this one out as a freebie.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did they not allow dogs here in defiance? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Yay, on getting your vacation approved, took them long enough though, didn't it.
> Marla and I got a hotel room in Napoleon, since it wasn't too far, so that we could bring the two little dogs with, we really didn't want to leave them home. :roll:
> Spoiled, who's spoiled, rotten? lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the hen houses. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Tonight we got our first four eggs from the chickens. All that work has finally paid off, well is starting to pay off.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> If you have started a box of things to bring to KAP, you could put them in an envelope with Gwen's name on, and put it in the box. I have started making a pile of things to go.


A good idea 👍 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are right budasha --- sam



budasha said:


> I think it was from Penny.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had a very similar view here in North Yorkshire too


The sunset here was not nearly as nice, rather boring.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there would be little or no oversight with private contractors - much easier when it is just one company. --- sam




budasha said:


> They keep increasing the cost of postage and shipping so it's no wonder that we don't use it as often as we did. Yet, they are buying mail delivery vehicles :roll: :roll: Is it more practical to buy special vehicles as opposed to having the mail delivered by private individuals?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> love the hen houses. --- sam


Thank you, I will tell Amy. The best part is they can be moved around d the yard so there is not much of a mess.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she can't take it with her? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I am sure something like that was in Dianna's thoughts.
> We don't have many in Virginia that I am aware of, but Barb, June's daughter needs to find a home for their beautiful tortoiseshell cat. Barb is having to move.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sure something like that was in Dianna's thoughts.
> We don't have many in Virginia that I am aware of, but Barb, June's daughter needs to find a home for their beautiful tortoiseshell cat. Barb is having to move.


That must be hard . She has just lost her mother and now she has to pack everything up and move . It's a hard thing to do at the best of times and to give up the family pet too 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> she can't take it with her? --- sam


Dianna does not mention why, but no, kitty cannot go with her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That must be hard . She has just lost her mother and now she has to pack everything up and move . It's a hard thing to do at the best of times and to give up the family pet too
> Sonja


It does not sound good.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just got back and it's not good news and I'm still trying to pull myself together before youngest gets home so I'm thinking positive or trying too . Can't knit so I'm joining in with all your chatter hoping to keep my mind somewhere else
> Sonja


I am so sorry and my heart goes out to you. Praying for any minor miracle.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> Continue to join us on the tea party as I post his drawings here sometimes. It is a blessing to have you join the tea party family.


Thank you so much.
Marilynn


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~ :lol: He told me today...we are up to TWO tomatoes! Progress! :thumbup: :lol:


This really tickled my funny bone😊 at least you don't have to fight for the one tomato 😊


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dianna does not mention why, but no, kitty cannot go with her.


That is sad. Wish I lived closer, I would take kitty.
Marilynn


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tami you needed the group {{{{hug}}}. God bless.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonya, so sorry. Surrounding you and family with love and healing energy.
Well have had colitis issue since Wed. Dr. Sent me to ER. Luckily only had to be there 5 hours. Sent home on 2 antibiotics and NORCO to be taken 3x/day. Had been only taking it at bedtime. Bowel spasms.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you! For those of you not on facebook with me, or that haven't seen my post from this morning, on the way to my cousin's funeral, I hit a hawk with my passenger side mirror. We found the mirror housing in 2 pieces on the side of the road tonight. We are hoping that we can just get the mirror part. I won't care if the heated part works or not! Just so long as I have a mirror.
> 
> The funeral went fairly well. It was packed, so it really shows how well liked/loved Debbie and her family are. I was so proud of DGS. He is friends with Debbie's oldest son. He attended visitation yesterday, and the funeral today. He did very well. Much better than I did. For some reason, when I start to get nervous or upset, my right hand and arm start to shake very hard. He even sat and held my hand, trying to help hold it still. After the service at the cemetery, all they young boys took flowers and put on all of the relatives graves. Including my dad's. That was the hard part for DGS. Arianna stayed with her other grandma, then we picked her up and took her to the luncheon afterward.
> 
> ...


Could have been a lot worse than just a side mirror. Glad the funeral wan't too horrid. How lovely that DGS was willing to help you when you were struggling.
How is the baby going?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

that sounds nasty Joy. I hope you improve quickly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> That is sad. Wish I lived closer, I would take kitty.
> Marilynn


I am very fond of that colourway, and likewise would have put myself forward- but it also would have been ridiculous!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Oh, I haven't been to the Ren Faire in years. Now I want a turkey leg - they are so goooood!! My DD#1 bought her chain mail headpiece that she wore for her wedding up there. I'll see if I can find a picture - it is gorgeous.


Gorgeous photo.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday to your DD!


Sorlenna said:


> Up to page 37.
> 
> DD#1 (my eldest offspring) turns 31 today...hardly seems possible!
> 
> I'm working on crocheting the shawl once more to check the pattern (in a different size yarn & hook), then need to write it up. I'm thinking I'll put this one out as a freebie.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Oh Sonja, I'm sorry it wasn't good news.


I have just read this.... I am sorry also Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL....especially if they kept their paper in boxes as most do here! He LOVES to chew up cardboard boxes. Silly dog!


darowil said:


> Sydney in a print shop sounds like a potential disaster. Just as well it wasn't the live version imagine th eshop after he left.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Am up to page 47.

Well I got a call late yesterday from Nursing Home of second choice. They have a room available for mum. I had a talk to mum and she said may as well go for it and I think so too. Sooo I have filled in the paperwork (a lot of paperwork) and am dropping it off tomorrow. She will move over there on Thursday.... Wish us luck.

It is a nice room with a large tv on wall. The room is pretty close to nurses station and not far from dining and lounge area. I feel anxious now that it is happening. Its making it really real that she is going in to permanent care.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> June's sister Dianna posted this lovely sunset on facebook.


Beautiful!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

So sorry that I missed the birthdays yesterday but hoping that Kaye Jo and Donna had lovely days to celebrate.

The hand is much better; I've worn my momma's ring again since last evening.

Today I must get started on the beets. Paula sent a beef roast for dinner contribution for all of us, so on top of pickles, I made dinner for all 8 of us and made a spice cake for dessert. Don's help with canning the pickles and the 3 hours while the raw slices sat in salt and ice before pickling gave me time to get dinner ready for the last-minute bits. We all enjoyed the fellowship. DGGD spent the night with us. Her grandmother (DD#1) had to be at work before 5 AM this morning, and staying here made it easier than rising at 4 AM to go get the child.

Sonja--I am so sorry to learn of the bad news for you son. Wish I could do more than prayers for peace and strength for all of you. My heart goes out to you and family.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cathy it does make it final doesn't? At least she can settle down and feel some stability and settle into her new home now. ANd you can begin to think about your future now as well once she is in and settled. I gather she is accdepting of the fact that she needs fulltime care now as she agreed withthe place.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sugar, I do understand how you feel. Prayers for your mum and you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sure something like that was in Dianna's thoughts.
> We don't have many in Virginia that I am aware of, but Barb, June's daughter needs to find a home for their beautiful tortoiseshell cat. Barb is having to move.


Oh dear. Poor Barb.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonya, so sorry. Surrounding you and family with love and healing energy.
> Well have had colitis issue since Wed. Dr. Sent me to ER. Luckily only had to be there 5 hours. Sent home on 2 antibiotics and NORCO to be taken 3x/day. Had been only taking it at bedtime. Bowel spasms.


Sorry to hear you are having problems and needed to go to ER. I hope you are much better very soon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I have had some bad luck and some good luck well if you can call it that 
Somebody has drove into the car while I was shopping . Think they have done it trying to get out of parking space scraped all the back of the left side and a small dent . Luckily enough it still works don't even want to think about getting it fixed just now As there is no spare money to pay for it , but it's going alright mainly cosmetic so it can wait till well I don't know when 
In the scheme of things it's not even a problem I am going to think about 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Am up to page 47.
> 
> Well I got a call late yesterday from Nursing Home of second choice. They have a room available for mum. I had a talk to mum and she said may as well go for it and I think so too. Sooo I have filled in the paperwork (a lot of paperwork) and am dropping it off tomorrow. She will move over there on Thursday.... Wish us luck.
> 
> It is a nice room with a large tv on wall. The room is pretty close to nurses station and not far from dining and lounge area. I feel anxious now that it is happening. Its making it really real that she is going in to permanent care.


 It's not surprising you feel anxious . Although it does sound like a nice place 
Will she get the medical help she needs there ? 
Is it close to where you live so that you can visit her regular 
I hope she will be happy there Cathy and get all the care and attention that she needs 
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sonja, that was a rotten trick to do. :thumbdown:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I have had some bad luck and some good luck well if you can call it that
> Somebody has drove into the car while I was shopping . Think they have done it trying to get out of parking space scraped all the back of the left side and a small dent . Luckily enough it still works don't even want to think about getting it fixed just now As there is no spare money to pay for it , but it's going alright mainly cosmetic so it can wait till well I don't know when
> In the scheme of things it's not even a problem I am going to think about
> Sonja


Don't you have "No Fault" Insurance? If you do this would be covered my your Insurance. Another thought, perhaps some of the stores have video camera's and you could trace this dishonest person this way.

Had it happen to us once and yes the driver didn't wait or leave a note.
Terrible people out there sometimes.

Main thing to me was that nobody was injured. Life is precious!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I have had some bad luck and some good luck well if you can call it that
> Somebody has drove into the car while I was shopping . Think they have done it trying to get out of parking space scraped all the back of the left side and a small dent . Luckily enough it still works don't even want to think about getting it fixed just now As there is no spare money to pay for it , but it's going alright mainly cosmetic so it can wait till well I don't know when
> In the scheme of things it's not even a problem I am going to think about
> Sonja


A bad scrape on the car you sure didn't need- btu as you say at least the car is still usable and it isn't soemthing that has to be repaired. How is you son going? Still not well?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> Don't you have "No Fault" Insurance? If you do this would be covered my your Insurance. Another thought, perhaps some of the stores have video camera's and you could trace this dishonest person this way.
> 
> Had it happen to us once and yes the driver didn't wait or leave a note.
> Terrible people out there sometimes.
> ...


I'm not sure I know that if any thing needs fixing or repairing we have to pay the first £50 I think will have to look it up but for now it's ok to use


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> A bad scrape on the car you sure didn't need- btu as you say at least the car is still usable and it isn't soemthing that has to be repaired. How is you son going? Still not well?


Still not well . The trouble is they only have a small window of opportunity to start chemo apparently that wasn't what we were told when we went to see the other doctor so once again I want to throttle someone . I sure have lost my faith in doctors 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Still not well . The trouble is they only have a small window of opportunity to start chemo apparently that wasn't what we were told when we went to see the other doctor so once again I want to throttle someone . I sure have lost my faith in doctors
> Sonja


Does this meam that if his chest infection doesn't clear up the champ can't be started later?or will be less effective?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh that is beautiful. I did look at some of the chain mail headpieces but refrained from buying one this time.


 :lol: "This time". lol


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Vick and DH were around for a short time- they are looking at getting another place and looked at one tonight with David and then talked things over. They havne't made up there mind on this yet.
But she said that unlike the last exam there is a pass mark and anyone who reaches this passes- it is not a case that a certain number will fail. In theory they could all pass. And she is feeling relatively confident. Finds out Wednesday next week so not a long wait.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I used to wear them around my house just because I could. I have been promised a few more Renaissance Faires. Oh yes steampunk would be fun to have too.


If you have them, may as well wear them, I'd like to decorate in a little bit of Steampunk style once we have the renos done on the house, I don't want a museum to it, but hints here and there, I think. I wonder how Maelyn( isn't the one who did the steampunk costumes?)is, she did some awesome ones too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Looks like somebody's been in to the muffins :lol:


LOL! It didn't take long.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Tonight we got our first four eggs from the chickens. All that work has finally paid off, well is starting to pay off.


Ooh yum!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good night ladies and gentlemen, it has been a very long day today. I'm heading to bed. 😴😴😴 A view from West Yorkshire this evening, please ignore the dirty window. 😱😳😁
> 
> Healing energies wrapping around those in need, HUGS to all.


Lovely, dirty window or not.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> That doesn't look real; it is gorgeous. Do you know where it was taken?


Not a clue, sorry.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I will certainly keep Kerry and Christopher in my prayers. I hope she can see a Dr. quickly, since she has miscarried in the past. If only for her peace of mind.


They went to the ER last night as she started bleeding, they did blood test and stuff and said she wasnt' pregnant, not miscarrying, just not preggo, but the two pee tests she took at home said yes, so who knows. But, the hospital and I both told them that it's not terribly uncommon to bleed for the first couple months (lightly), and she wasn't having any stomach pain, and she's been having morning sickness, so we'll just play the waiting game and see.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~ :lol: He told me today...we are up to TWO tomatoes! Progress! :thumbup: :lol:


 :thumbup: Off and running!!!

I told David that he needs to have a talk with and redirect his pickling cucumbers, it's starting to have babies in my strawberry pot, and that is not acceptable. lol
The watermelon is starting to try to wander into the neighbors yard though the chain linking. :roll: Wayward garden...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, I'm so sorry the news wasn't good, I pray things will go better than predicted. We are here for you.
> 
> Kaye, I saw a sign in a resturant yesterday that you need to share with David. It said" send a man fish in' & he'll play with his fly all day long". DH had to take a photo to share with his fishing friends.
> 
> We travelled over the Beartooth pass today, OMG, what a road twists & hairpin turns. We were up over 11,000 feet, what scenery. I took lots of photos that I'll share later. Kaye have you been there? IF not you should try to go sometime


LOL! I don't think so, but I think David would have way to much fun with that road!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> They went to the ER last night as she started bleeding, they did blood test and stuff and said she wasnt' pregnant, not miscarrying, just not preggo, but the two pee tests she took at home said yes, so who knows. But, the hospital and I both told them that it's not terribly uncommon to bleed for the first couple months (lightly), and she wasn't having any stomach pain, and she's been having morning sickness, so we'll just play the waiting game and see.


I will keep the prayers coming.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> They went to the ER last night as she started bleeding, they did blood test and stuff and said she wasnt' pregnant, not miscarrying, just not preggo, but the two pee tests she took at home said yes, so who knows. But, the hospital and I both told them that it's not terribly uncommon to bleed for the first couple months (lightly), and she wasn't having any stomach pain, and she's been having morning sickness, so we'll just play the waiting game and see.


What a disappoitment for them (and you) even if it turns out she wan't pregnant- better though than if it was another miscarriage as far as future pregnancies go.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonya, so sorry. Surrounding you and family with love and healing energy.
> Well have had colitis issue since Wed. Dr. Sent me to ER. Luckily only had to be there 5 hours. Sent home on 2 antibiotics and NORCO to be taken 3x/day. Had been only taking it at bedtime. Bowel spasms.


So sorry to hear that you're having another acute colitis issue. Prayers and hugs.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Am up to page 47.
> 
> Well I got a call late yesterday from Nursing Home of second choice. They have a room available for mum. I had a talk to mum and she said may as well go for it and I think so too. Sooo I have filled in the paperwork (a lot of paperwork) and am dropping it off tomorrow. She will move over there on Thursday.... Wish us luck.
> 
> It is a nice room with a large tv on wall. The room is pretty close to nurses station and not far from dining and lounge area. I feel anxious now that it is happening. Its making it really real that she is going in to permanent care.


I know this is such a tough situation; but am glad that your Mom is agreeable that this is the right course of action. Doesn't make it easier, but less traumatic. The room and place sounds nice -- I just hope it's not too far from you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I have had some bad luck and some good luck well if you can call it that
> Somebody has drove into the car while I was shopping . Think they have done it trying to get out of parking space scraped all the back of the left side and a small dent . Luckily enough it still works don't even want to think about getting it fixed just now As there is no spare money to pay for it , but it's going alright mainly cosmetic so it can wait till well I don't know when
> In the scheme of things it's not even a problem I am going to think about
> Sonja


I'm not sure why these nuisance items have to happen when you have so many important things going on in your life, but I'm glad that you are giving them the attention they warrant at this time--none. You have a wonderful attitude that will prevent these small things from being the proverbial straw.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Still not well . The trouble is they only have a small window of opportunity to start chemo apparently that wasn't what we were told when we went to see the other doctor so once again I want to throttle someone . I sure have lost my faith in doctors
> Sonja


I'm so sorry that the doctors haven't been upfront with you. I warned my doctors that I would much prefer too much information rather than too little. I hope you do throttle (as nicely as you can at this point) a doctor or two. It would do you a world of good to feel that you were participating fully in the care and it does feel good to vent to the people who can do something about it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Vick and DH were around for a short time- they are looking at getting another place and looked at one tonight with David and then talked things over. They havne't made up there mind on this yet.
> But she said that unlike the last exam there is a pass mark and anyone who reaches this passes- it is not a case that a certain number will fail. In theory they could all pass. And she is feeling relatively confident. Finds out Wednesday next week so not a long wait.


That sounds very positive and I have no doubt that she'll have passed with flying colors (is that meaning pertinent there as well?) I'll bet their getting anxious to "nest" with everything going on.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> They went to the ER last night as she started bleeding, they did blood test and stuff and said she wasnt' pregnant, not miscarrying, just not preggo, but the two pee tests she took at home said yes, so who knows. But, the hospital and I both told them that it's not terribly uncommon to bleed for the first couple months (lightly), and she wasn't having any stomach pain, and she's been having morning sickness, so we'll just play the waiting game and see.


I thought blood tests were definitive about pregnancy. I'm not sure I'd spend the money on drugstore pee sticks - I couldn't stand the roller coaster emotional ride. I'm assuming they're trying to get pregnant?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I thought blood tests were definitive about pregnancy. I'm not sure I'd spend the money on drugstore pee sticks - I couldn't stand the roller coaster emotional ride. I'm assuming they're trying to get pregnant?


I would think that the blood test would be more definitive than a pee stick- though the sticks are normally very effective these days. Unless of course she read it wrong- and you do hear of that happening.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you! For those of you not on facebook with me, or that haven't seen my post from this morning, on the way to my cousin's funeral, I hit a hawk with my passenger side mirror. We found the mirror housing in 2 pieces on the side of the road tonight. We are hoping that we can just get the mirror part. I won't care if the heated part works or not! Just so long as I have a mirror.
> 
> The funeral went fairly well. It was packed, so it really shows how well liked/loved Debbie and her family are. I was so proud of DGS. He is friends with Debbie's oldest son. He attended visitation yesterday, and the funeral today. He did very well. Much better than I did. For some reason, when I start to get nervous or upset, my right hand and arm start to shake very hard. He even sat and held my hand, trying to help hold it still. After the service at the cemetery, all they young boys took flowers and put on all of the relatives graves. Including my dad's. That was the hard part for DGS. Arianna stayed with her other grandma, then we picked her up and took her to the luncheon afterward.
> 
> ...


You might be able to get a replacement that works even, at the junkyard off another vehicle.

It's wonderful that your DGS did so well, and so sweet and caring of him to hold your hand to try to help. It's wonderful to see such support from the community, that so many went to show their respect. 
I agree, a group hug is always good. {{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sure something like that was in Dianna's thoughts.
> We don't have many in Virginia that I am aware of, but Barb, June's daughter needs to find a home for their beautiful tortoiseshell cat. Barb is having to move.


That's too bad, I hope that she can find a place that allows the kitty, I know they each had one, didn't they? If I lived close enough, I'd take it for her.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> did they not allow dogs here in defiance? --- sam


No, we tried both, but Napoleon is so close, that it's not a problem, we are bringing their kennels with us too. 
We drive twice as far, several times a week, just going to Scottsbluff.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonya, so sorry. Surrounding you and family with love and healing energy.
> Well have had colitis issue since Wed. Dr. Sent me to ER. Luckily only had to be there 5 hours. Sent home on 2 antibiotics and NORCO to be taken 3x/day. Had been only taking it at bedtime. Bowel spasms.


I'm glad that you were out of the ER in a relatively decent amount of time, hoping that the meds do the job quickly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Am up to page 47.
> 
> Well I got a call late yesterday from Nursing Home of second choice. They have a room available for mum. I had a talk to mum and she said may as well go for it and I think so too. Sooo I have filled in the paperwork (a lot of paperwork) and am dropping it off tomorrow. She will move over there on Thursday.... Wish us luck.
> 
> It is a nice room with a large tv on wall. The room is pretty close to nurses station and not far from dining and lounge area. I feel anxious now that it is happening. Its making it really real that she is going in to permanent care.


It's good that she's in agreement, at least she'll be in a safe place where she's taken good care of and you can hopefully relax a bit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> So sorry that I missed the birthdays yesterday but hoping that Kaye Jo and Donna had lovely days to celebrate.
> 
> The hand is much better; I've worn my momma's ring again since last evening.
> 
> ...


Wonderful that your hand is much better, you managed to accomplish a lot even with an injured hand.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I have had some bad luck and some good luck well if you can call it that
> Somebody has drove into the car while I was shopping . Think they have done it trying to get out of parking space scraped all the back of the left side and a small dent . Luckily enough it still works don't even want to think about getting it fixed just now As there is no spare money to pay for it , but it's going alright mainly cosmetic so it can wait till well I don't know when
> In the scheme of things it's not even a problem I am going to think about
> Sonja


So glad that it wasn't any worse damage, I agree, it is some bad and some good, in the scheme of things, not a major thing worth dealing with at this time. HUGS!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Still not well . The trouble is they only have a small window of opportunity to start chemo apparently that wasn't what we were told when we went to see the other doctor so once again I want to throttle someone . I sure have lost my faith in doctors
> Sonja


HUGS!!! And prayers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Vick and DH were around for a short time- they are looking at getting another place and looked at one tonight with David and then talked things over. They havne't made up there mind on this yet.
> But she said that unlike the last exam there is a pass mark and anyone who reaches this passes- it is not a case that a certain number will fail. In theory they could all pass. And she is feeling relatively confident. Finds out Wednesday next week so not a long wait.


Sending her positive energy to pass with flying colors!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I will keep the prayers coming.


Me too!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> What a disappoitment for them (and you) even if it turns out she wan't pregnant- better though than if it was another miscarriage as far as future pregnancies go.


That was my thought.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I thought blood tests were definitive about pregnancy. I'm not sure I'd spend the money on drugstore pee sticks - I couldn't stand the roller coaster emotional ride. I'm assuming they're trying to get pregnant?


They aren't trying to hard though, I don't know, I guess everyones body is different, so we'll just play the waiting game and see, she's been having morning sickness, they though anyway, but it could just have been a stomach bug.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I would think that the blood test would be more definitive than a pee stick- though the sticks are normally very effective these days. Unless of course she read it wrong- and you do hear of that happening.


No telling, I'm not going to stress it though, there was no sign that she is actively miscarrying so if she is or isn't, time will out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Am up to page 47.
> 
> Well I got a call late yesterday from Nursing Home of second choice. They have a room available for mum. I had a talk to mum and she said may as well go for it and I think so too. Sooo I have filled in the paperwork (a lot of paperwork) and am dropping it off tomorrow. She will move over there on Thursday.... Wish us luck.
> 
> It is a nice room with a large tv on wall. The room is pretty close to nurses station and not far from dining and lounge area. I feel anxious now that it is happening. Its making it really real that she is going in to permanent care.


And after all the struggles of the last weeks, of course you are anxious. Hoping all goes smoothly, and that everything works out as you hope, for yourself.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Does this meam that if his chest infection doesn't clear up the champ can't be started later?or will be less effective?


They won't do it at all . There is some good news today he is better than he was . Breathing a lot better so they are hoping to take the chest drain out later to day and are trying to wean him off the oxygen also hoping to put the line in Thursday if he continues to recover . He has started eating again and making conversation 
Sonja


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Got the most wonderful and inspiring email from Julie and she requested that I post the link. Not caught up today as cleaning the garage, but here goes, just in case she couldn't find it:
20 inspiring Seniors

http://czarniklife.wordpress.com/2015/01/20/20-inspiring-elders/


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> They won't do it at all . There is some good news today he is better than he was . Breathing a lot better so they are hoping to take the chest drain out later to day and are trying to wean him off the oxygen also hoping to put the line in Thursday if he continues to recover . He has started eating again and making conversation
> Sonja


Prayers that he continues to improve. When you say they won't do it at all, I hope you mean just at this time, but will be able to do it at a later time. :shock: Oh sorry, just read your earlier post where you said there is just a short window of time. Can't send you enough hugs and prayers, but will try.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sugarsugar, I know this is a very anxious time with moving your Mom into permanent care. The amazing thing is that she seems to be cooperating. She sounds like a very special lady.

If I didn't congratulate you yet on the All Clear yet after the colonoscopy, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> No telling, I'm not going to stress it though, there was no sign that she is actively miscarrying so if she is or isn't, time will out.


I understand how you just have to wait and see when it isn't you making the decisions. I will wait and see with you.  Hugs during the waiting time.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Prayers that he continues to improve. When you say they won't do it at all, I hope you mean just at this time, but will be able to do it at a later time. :shock:


No this is he's last chance that's the bad news that we got and weren't expecting because of what the other doctor said . The chemo is his only hope of prolonging his life for a while it is not a cure 
Sonja


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Mom is having a cardioversion done today. My understanding is that if you have a leak it won't last, but oh well. She doesn't want anything invasive and considered a pacemaker invasive, so I have to do the wait and see too. Hopefully it will help her have a regular heartbeat for a while longer this time. She should be having it done right now!!! Waiting by the phone to hear from Sis. My baby brother is there with mom too, so she has two of the sweetest people I know with her.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> No this is he's last chance
> Sonja


Sonja, yes, sadly I read your previous remark too late. My head is voluntarily shaking "NO." My heart hurts just thinking of all you are facing. I saw the posts you and Rookie made about how much happened all in one year. One could call it the year from Hell. If Healing Wishes were ever needed, it is now. Sending them your son's way.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, how exciting for all of you waiting for DD's results. So much going on in her life all at once and yours too, since you share in a special way that only a mother can. Not caught up on all the posts, but hope the move isn't too far away, just to a bigger place.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sonja, yes, sadly I read your previous remark too late. My head is voluntarily shaking "NO." My heart hurts just thinking of all you are facing. I saw the posts you and Rookie made about how much happened all in one year. One could call it the year from Hell. If Healing Wishes were ever needed, it is now. Sending them your son's way.


Thank you Daralene and I hope you get your phone call soon and that the procedure really helps your mom 
Sonja


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Tonight we got our first four eggs from the chickens. All that work has finally paid off, well is starting to pay off.


How wonderful!!!! Talk about fresh. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Daralene and I hope you get your phone call soon and that the procedure really helps your mom
> Sonja


Thank you so much. Isn't it something how we can share in seconds, personal and world news from around the world. It's a virtual shoulder for you to lean on, but lean on mine for now. Big Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio wrote:
Thank you! For those of you not on facebook with me, or that haven't seen my post from this morning, on the way to my cousin's funeral, I hit a hawk with my passenger side mirror. We found the mirror housing in 2 pieces on the side of the road tonight. We are hoping that we can just get the mirror part. I won't care if the heated part works or not! Just so long as I have a mirror.

The funeral went fairly well. It was packed, so it really shows how well liked/loved Debbie and her family are. I was so proud of DGS. He is friends with Debbie's oldest son. He attended visitation yesterday, and the funeral today. He did very well. Much better than I did. For some reason, when I start to get nervous or upset, my right hand and arm start to shake very hard. He even sat and held my hand, trying to help hold it still. After the service at the cemetery, all they young boys took flowers and put on all of the relatives graves. Including my dad's. That was the hard part for DGS. Arianna stayed with her other grandma, then we picked her up and took her to the luncheon afterward. 

After DH finished cutting the grass and showered, we went to Red Robin for supper, then to Costco. I have been trying to catch up here since. It is now 12:18 and I need to go to bed. 

I am in on the group (((((HUG))))
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Tami, I was wondering this morning if you were able to go to the funeral. Sending you hugs across the miles. Such a loss to all who knew her and loved her. How sweet of DGS to hold your hand to help still it during the service. Prayers for all of you and especially the children.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I really must get off here. Have to meet DH at the auto-repair as the check engine light is on. Hope it isn't anything major. More than likely something simple.

Carol/Cmaliza, we are getting some rain, probably thanks to the storms you suffered through. Last night we had clouds that were trying to form some big funnels, but thankfully, they never touched down and dissipated. Thundering now and rain. My plants can sure use it. This isn't as scary as what you went through.

Before I get off I have to tell you about my lovely drive last night. I am often my DH's personal GPS. He is a very focused person and not a good multi-tasker, so if he is talking and driving, I often don't hear what he is saying as I am busy doing the passenger driving/GPS thing. Mind you, he is talking to me. Lately I've been using Poledra's suggestion of knitting in the car and not paying attention or closing my eyes. Last night as we went past the road toward the area where we live, we kept going straight. We went through almost 2 counties before DH realized he didn't know where we were. I loved it. If I'd asked to go for a drive, he would have been too busy. Went through small towns and almost ended up at Sodus Bay, NY. If we had made it that far I would have asked for supper at a restaurant along the lake at the bay. He was fine about it and got a good laugh out of it along with me and I thanked him for the beautiful drive. Mind you, even though I multi-task, I can't drive and talk well either.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just got back and it's not good news and I'm still trying to pull myself together before youngest gets home so I'm thinking positive or trying too . Can't knit so I'm joining in with all your chatter hoping to keep my mind somewhere else
> Sonja


Sending stronger healing prayers


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sugarsugar, a small step but a step in the right direction. I think of her and pray for her every day.
> 
> Tami, while I was in Ohio I read about this accident with the mother being killed and the baby living. My heart went out to the family, but I had no idea till reading your post that she was related to you. Such an awful thing. My prayers for the family and especially the children.


Thank you Daralene. It must have really made the news if you read it when here.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i don't think so carol - we had some high wind here as well - plus 7/10's of an inch of rain - says gary. --- sam


You didn't dream it! I slept thru it, tho. We had 1 1/4 inches of rain. A few small branches down.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They won't do it at all . There is some good news today he is better than he was . Breathing a lot better so they are hoping to take the chest drain out later to day and are trying to wean him off the oxygen also hoping to put the line in Thursday if he continues to recover . He has started eating again and making conversation
> Sonja


Little steps. But in the right direction. Prayers and hugs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> June's sister Dianna posted this lovely sunset on facebook.


Beautiful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Got the most wonderful and inspiring email from Julie and she requested that I post the link. Not caught up today as cleaning the garage, but here goes, just in case she couldn't find it:
> 20 inspiring Seniors
> 
> http://czarniklife.wordpress.com/2015/01/20/20-inspiring-elders/


No I did not find it-- it had vanished into cyber space!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No this is he's last chance that's the bad news that we got and weren't expecting because of what the other doctor said . The chemo is his only hope of prolonging his life for a while it is not a cure
> Sonja


I had a nasty feeling it might be something like that- you need all the strength you can muster- have you been able to pick up your knitting?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes he too young for hearing problems. I figure it's because he was a premie, not near what his oldest brother was. He is going to be one handsome lad when he is older. He looks so much like his one older brother and his dad.


Caren, might Seth have fluid in his ears? My DS only had one ear infection when he was little. Mom kept saying she didn't think he was hearing properly. We took him to an ENT and found he had fluid in his ears, causing hearing loss. They put tubes in his ears to drain the fluid. He ended up with 3 sets of tubes. He always said Orport instead of airport. As soon as he was in his room after the tubes were put in, he kept asking what that sound was. He was hearing things he had never heard before. If left too long, it creates permanent hearing loss. He also gets wax build up that causes him problems, even now at 28.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sure something like that was in Dianna's thoughts.
> We don't have many in Virginia that I am aware of, but Barb, June's daughter needs to find a home for their beautiful tortoiseshell cat. Barb is having to move.


I am sorry to hear that Barb is having to move, and also has to rehome the cat.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am sorry to hear that Barb is having to move, and also has to rehome the cat.


It sounds unfortunate, right on top of June's death.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> A good idea 👍 :thumbup:


I have the box of t-shirts sitting by the tv with my spare paperwork on top of it! If I don't start now, I'll forget things, but I can't put any of it in the RV yet, because I think we are taking it out this weekend. I will start loading things in on Monday.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tami you needed the group {{{{hug}}}. God bless.


I did, but Sonja needs it more than I do. Thank you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonya, so sorry. Surrounding you and family with love and healing energy.
> Well have had colitis issue since Wed. Dr. Sent me to ER. Luckily only had to be there 5 hours. Sent home on 2 antibiotics and NORCO to be taken 3x/day. Had been only taking it at bedtime. Bowel spasms.


I wish they could find something that would fix the problem. Sending you healing hugs


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Could have been a lot worse than just a side mirror. Glad the funeral wan't too horrid. How lovely that DGS was willing to help you when you were struggling.
> How is the baby going?


My understanding is that he was having skin graft surgery today. I have been on face book just before I came here to catch up a little more, and nothing had been posted. Right now, this is the only contact I have. His dad has my number and email if needed. Thanks for asking after him.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They won't do it at all . There is some good news today he is better than he was . Breathing a lot better so they are hoping to take the chest drain out later to day and are trying to wean him off the oxygen also hoping to put the line in Thursday if he continues to recover . He has started eating again and making conversation
> Sonja


That is good news -- take heart that he's getting better.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Am up to page 47.
> 
> Well I got a call late yesterday from Nursing Home of second choice. They have a room available for mum. I had a talk to mum and she said may as well go for it and I think so too. Sooo I have filled in the paperwork (a lot of paperwork) and am dropping it off tomorrow. She will move over there on Thursday.... Wish us luck.
> 
> It is a nice room with a large tv on wall. The room is pretty close to nurses station and not far from dining and lounge area. I feel anxious now that it is happening. Its making it really real that she is going in to permanent care.


I am glad that a place has opened up for her, but wish it had been the one you and her Dr. liked best. If you can take a few of her special things, and LOTS of photos in, it will help her adjust quicker. Sending hugs and prayers for you both.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I have had some bad luck and some good luck well if you can call it that
> Somebody has drove into the car while I was shopping . Think they have done it trying to get out of parking space scraped all the back of the left side and a small dent . Luckily enough it still works don't even want to think about getting it fixed just now As there is no spare money to pay for it , but it's going alright mainly cosmetic so it can wait till well I don't know when
> In the scheme of things it's not even a problem I am going to think about
> Sonja


So sorry to hear this. It would have been nice if they would have left their contact and insurance information on your windshield so that they could pay for the damage, instead of you having to.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> They went to the ER last night as she started bleeding, they did blood test and stuff and said she wasnt' pregnant, not miscarrying, just not preggo, but the two pee tests she took at home said yes, so who knows. But, the hospital and I both told them that it's not terribly uncommon to bleed for the first couple months (lightly), and she wasn't having any stomach pain, and she's been having morning sickness, so we'll just play the waiting game and see.


I will continue to keep them in my prayers. I think I would trust the tests, and the morning sickness, before I would trust the ER blood work!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You might be able to get a replacement that works even, at the junkyard off another vehicle.
> 
> It's wonderful that your DGS did so well, and so sweet and caring of him to hold your hand to try to help. It's wonderful to see such support from the community, that so many went to show their respect.
> I agree, a group hug is always good. {{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}


We found the outside parts on the road side. So far, DH has not been able to find a junk yard replacement.

DGS Damien is a sweet heart! Group hugs are wonderful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They won't do it at all . There is some good news today he is better than he was . Breathing a lot better so they are hoping to take the chest drain out later to day and are trying to wean him off the oxygen also hoping to put the line in Thursday if he continues to recover . He has started eating again and making conversation
> Sonja


That is some good news! Prayers are continuing


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No this is he's last chance that's the bad news that we got and weren't expecting because of what the other doctor said . The chemo is his only hope of prolonging his life for a while it is not a cure
> Sonja


I wonder if they are as wrong about this as they were last time, and that the doctors at the "good" hospital will give you better news when he is able to check in with them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Mom is having a cardioversion done today. My understanding is that if you have a leak it won't last, but oh well. She doesn't want anything invasive and considered a pacemaker invasive, so I have to do the wait and see too. Hopefully it will help her have a regular heartbeat for a while longer this time. She should be having it done right now!!! Waiting by the phone to hear from Sis. My baby brother is there with mom too, so she has two of the sweetest people I know with her.


Keeping your mom and family in prayers also.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They won't do it at all . There is some good news today he is better than he was . Breathing a lot better so they are hoping to take the chest drain out later to day and are trying to wean him off the oxygen also hoping to put the line in Thursday if he continues to recover . He has started eating again and making conversation
> Sonja


That sounds very hopeful, Sonja. I'll continue praying for him and you. Hugs, Paula


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> tami_ohio wrote:
> Thank you! For those of you not on facebook with me, or that haven't seen my post from this morning, on the way to my cousin's funeral, I hit a hawk with my passenger side mirror. We found the mirror housing in 2 pieces on the side of the road tonight. We are hoping that we can just get the mirror part. I won't care if the heated part works or not! Just so long as I have a mirror.
> 
> The funeral went fairly well. It was packed, so it really shows how well liked/loved Debbie and her family are. I was so proud of DGS. He is friends with Debbie's oldest son. He attended visitation yesterday, and the funeral today. He did very well. Much better than I did. For some reason, when I start to get nervous or upset, my right hand and arm start to shake very hard. He even sat and held my hand, trying to help hold it still. After the service at the cemetery, all they young boys took flowers and put on all of the relatives graves. Including my dad's. That was the hard part for DGS. Arianna stayed with her other grandma, then we picked her up and took her to the luncheon afterward.
> ...


Yes, I was able to go to the funeral. I was on my way to pick up DD & DGS for it. We took her car. The car is drivable, just seems weird to check the mirror and see nothing! I am being very careful when driving it. It is on the passenger side, so not quite as important as the driver side is. The accident happened only about 3-4 miles from my house, at the most. Well, both accidents, I guess. My cousin actually lived that close, and the hawk accident was probably closer, as it is only 5-6 miles to DD's.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I really must get off here. Have to meet DH at the auto-repair as the check engine light is on. Hope it isn't anything major. More than likely something simple.
> 
> Carol/Cmaliza, we are getting some rain, probably thanks to the storms you suffered through. Last night we had clouds that were trying to form some big funnels, but thankfully, they never touched down and dissipated. Thundering now and rain. My plants can sure use it. This isn't as scary as what you went through.
> 
> Before I get off I have to tell you about my lovely drive last night. I am often my DH's personal GPS. He is a very focused person and not a good multi-tasker, so if he is talking and driving, I often don't hear what he is saying as I am busy doing the passenger driving/GPS thing. Mind you, he is talking to me. Lately I've been using Poledra's suggestion of knitting in the car and not paying attention or closing my eyes. Last night as we went past the road toward the area where we live, we kept going straight. We went through almost 2 counties before DH realized he didn't know where we were. I loved it. If I'd asked to go for a drive, he would have been too busy. Went through small towns and almost ended up at Sodus Bay, NY. If we had made it that far I would have asked for supper at a restaurant along the lake at the bay. He was fine about it and got a good laugh out of it along with me and I thanked him for the beautiful drive. Mind you, even though I multi-task, I can't drive and talk well either.


Glad you are getting some needed rain. Great way to get to go for a drive!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It sounds unfortunate, right on top of June's death.


Does she not meet the requirements for staying there (June's daughter)? As I recall, it was a building for people of a certain age and she was June's caretaker...poor Barb and kitty. It is quite a lot for her to deal with.

Sonja...hugs, dear. You have had so much on your plate for so long.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

CHEW ON THIS: 

It's August 4th, the birthday of champagne! Rumor has it, Dom Pérignon created the first bubbly on this day back in 1693. Thanks, DP! (FYI, a standard 4-oz. flute has around 85 calories.)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Does she not meet the requirements for staying there (June's daughter)? As I recall, it was a building for people of a certain age and she was June's caretaker...poor Barb and kitty. It is quite a lot for her to deal with.
> 
> Sonja...hugs, dear. You have had so much on your plate for so long.


The post is not clear, as to exactly why she is moving.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Got the most wonderful and inspiring email from Julie and she requested that I post the link. Not caught up today as cleaning the garage, but here goes, just in case she couldn't find it:
> 20 inspiring Seniors
> 
> http://czarniklife.wordpress.com/2015/01/20/20-inspiring-elders/


Brilliant
:thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will pray this transition will go smoothly for you and your mom. Is the Nursing Home fairly close to you also?


sugarsugar said:


> Am up to page 47.
> 
> Well I got a call late yesterday from Nursing Home of second choice. They have a room available for mum. I had a talk to mum and she said may as well go for it and I think so too. Sooo I have filled in the paperwork (a lot of paperwork) and am dropping it off tomorrow. She will move over there on Thursday.... Wish us luck.
> 
> It is a nice room with a large tv on wall. The room is pretty close to nurses station and not far from dining and lounge area. I feel anxious now that it is happening. Its making it really real that she is going in to permanent care.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> No this is he's last chance that's the bad news that we got and weren't expecting because of what the other doctor said . The chemo is his only hope of prolonging his life for a while it is not a cure
> Sonja


Heartbreaking.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh dear Sonja. And I doubt they left you a note or anything so they could pay for the repairs. Thank goodness it is just cosmetic and tht it is still mechanically okay. 


Swedenme said:


> I have had some bad luck and some good luck well if you can call it that
> Somebody has drove into the car while I was shopping . Think they have done it trying to get out of parking space scraped all the back of the left side and a small dent . Luckily enough it still works don't even want to think about getting it fixed just now As there is no spare money to pay for it , but it's going alright mainly cosmetic so it can wait till well I don't know when
> In the scheme of things it's not even a problem I am going to think about
> Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Sounds like a certain couple I know! :XD:


You've been in our house? :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Cathy it does make it final doesn't? At least she can settle down and feel some stability and settle into her new home now. ANd you can begin to think about your future now as well once she is in and settled. I gather she is accdepting of the fact that she needs fulltime care now as she agreed withthe place.


 :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I have had some bad luck and some good luck well if you can call it that
> Somebody has drove into the car while I was shopping . Think they have done it trying to get out of parking space scraped all the back of the left side and a small dent . Luckily enough it still works don't even want to think about getting it fixed just now As there is no spare money to pay for it , but it's going alright mainly cosmetic so it can wait till well I don't know when
> In the scheme of things it's not even a problem I am going to think about
> Sonja


No CCTV at the shop to try to see who did it?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They won't do it at all . There is some good news today he is better than he was . Breathing a lot better so they are hoping to take the chest drain out later to day and are trying to wean him off the oxygen also hoping to put the line in Thursday if he continues to recover . He has started eating again and making conversation
> Sonja


A little bit of good news at last.{{{hugs}}}


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Just been and put the bin out as they come early in the morning only stood on a snail going down the drive and then on another coming back 
Couldn't scrub feet hard enough &#128534;


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Took my embroidery machine into the store today; it took the guy 5 minutes to repair it and thank goodness the warranty covered it. YEA!!!

DH left for Savannah, GA this morning to work on a small job. He will be home Wed. evening or Thursday. It is about a 4 hour drive. 

Sending prayers and positive energy to Sonja, Cathy, and Poledra's DDIL and any others in need.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just been and put the bin out as they come early in the morning only stood on a snail going down the drive and then on another coming back
> Couldn't scrub feet hard enough 😖


Nasty, slimy, hungry, little horrors!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> No CCTV at the shop to try to see who did it?


A big shopping centre with a very busy filled car park can't see anyone wanting to take a look just for me


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Nasty, slimy, hungry, little horrors!


My own fault for going barefoot especially late at night when they all seem to come out


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My own fault for going barefoot especially late at night when they all seem to come out


Don't be too tough on yourself!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Took my embroidery machine into the store today; it took the guy 5 minutes to repair it and thank goodness the warranty covered it. YEA!!!
> 
> DH left for Savannah, GA this morning to work on a small job. He will be home Wed. evening or Thursday. It is about a 4 hour drive.
> 
> Sending prayers and positive energy to Sonja, Cathy, and Poledra's DDIL and any others in need.


That's good news Gwen now hopefully you can get your sewing finished in time


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The post is not clear, as to exactly why she is moving.


I believe the place where they live is a 55+ community -- there are probably waiting lists for the apartments. I wish Barb could ask for an extension so that she wouldn't have to deal with this so soon after June's death. Wishing her the best and hope that we are able to stay in touch with her and June's sister.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just been and put the bin out as they come early in the morning only stood on a snail going down the drive and then on another coming back
> Couldn't scrub feet hard enough 😖


Yuk....I would quickly grab the scrub-brush also.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have an idea she cannot afford the apartment they had together. i hope she finds a good place to live. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It does not sound good.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

soothing peaceful energy to surround you - i can well understand how difficult for you. maybe she will continue to improve. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Am up to page 47.
> 
> Well I got a call late yesterday from Nursing Home of second choice. They have a room available for mum. I had a talk to mum and she said may as well go for it and I think so too. Sooo I have filled in the paperwork (a lot of paperwork) and am dropping it off tomorrow. She will move over there on Thursday.... Wish us luck.
> 
> It is a nice room with a large tv on wall. The room is pretty close to nurses station and not far from dining and lounge area. I feel anxious now that it is happening. Its making it really real that she is going in to permanent care.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy joy - hope the antibiotics and norco take care of it. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sonya, so sorry. Surrounding you and family with love and healing energy.
> Well have had colitis issue since Wed. Dr. Sent me to ER. Luckily only had to be there 5 hours. Sent home on 2 antibiotics and NORCO to be taken 3x/day. Had been only taking it at bedtime. Bowel spasms.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wonder about her also - she was having quite a lot of trouble with her back the last we heard from her. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> If you have them, may as well wear them, I'd like to decorate in a little bit of Steampunk style once we have the renos done on the house, I don't want a museum to it, but hints here and there, I think. I wonder how Maelyn( isn't the one who did the steampunk costumes?)is, she did some awesome ones too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is a quick trip between napoleon and definace on sr24 - four lane the whole way. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> No, we tried both, but Napoleon is so close, that it's not a problem, we are bringing their kennels with us too.
> We drive twice as far, several times a week, just going to Scottsbluff.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love these. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Got the most wonderful and inspiring email from Julie and she requested that I post the link. Not caught up today as cleaning the garage, but here goes, just in case she couldn't find it:
> 20 inspiring Seniors
> 
> http://czarniklife.wordpress.com/2015/01/20/20-inspiring-elders/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to your mother to wrap her up in warm healing energy. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Mom is having a cardioversion done today. My understanding is that if you have a leak it won't last, but oh well. She doesn't want anything invasive and considered a pacemaker invasive, so I have to do the wait and see too. Hopefully it will help her have a regular heartbeat for a while longer this time. She should be having it done right now!!! Waiting by the phone to hear from Sis. My baby brother is there with mom too, so she has two of the sweetest people I know with her.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam and Rookie, thank you. Doing better today, resting and knitting mohair infinity scarf.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Yay, on getting your vacation approved, took them long enough though, didn't it.
> Marla and I got a hotel room in Napoleon, since it wasn't too far, so that we could bring the two little dogs with, we really didn't want to leave them home. :roll:
> Spoiled, who's spoiled, rotten? lol


Matthew would love to meet them. Will you bring them to the potluck on Saturday evening?


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh Swedenme, my heart goes out to you. Prayers that there will still be an upturning once chemo is begun and that it will be successful in slowing the tide. I wish the person who hit you would have been honest. Perhaps you can call around to nearby autobody repair shops and ask if someone has come in needing autobody repair with the color of your car's paint on their car. Tell each autobody place what happened and kindly to note license plate number and call you if this happens. Who knows but that autobody may be able to help you catch this dishonest person.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello everyone, sorry to be so late in getting to the party, but life has away of turning ones best laid plans upside down. Have been reading but just been too miserable to respond. Have been down with shortness of breathe for over3 and a half weeks now. Have been to specialist today and will undergo lots of pulmonary tests. He thinks my RA lung is getting worse as my RA is not under any type of control. So very tired most of the time.Also found out I need to have catarracts removed from both eyes as the prednisone I have been on for years caused this. Also DH very ill with Bronchitis, but is doing some better with all the meds he is on. 

So very sorry to read of so many troubles and sadness facing some of our dear friends. Prayers and blessings sent to those in need. May I join in the hug circle also. Will get on as able. Bye for now.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes he too young for hearing problems. I figure it's because he was a premie, not near what his oldest brother was. He is going to be one handsome lad when he is older. He looks so much like his one older brother and his dad.


My premie had hearing problems as well. After joining concert band and playing trumpet for years, my son's hearing is above the normal range. That information was given to us when he knew his ears were bothering him. I hope Seth's hearing will get better like my son's did.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

pearlone said:


> Hello everyone, sorry to be so late in getting to the party, but life has away of turning ones best laid plans upside down. Have been reading but just been too miserable to respond. Have been down with shortness of breathe for over3 and a half weeks now. Have been to specialist today and will undergo lots of pulmonary tests. He thinks my RA lung is getting worse as my RA is not under any type of control. So very tired most of the time.Also found out I need to have catarracts removed from both eyes as the prednisone I have been on for years caused this. Also DH very ill with Bronchitis, but is doing some better with all the meds he is on.
> 
> So very sorry to read of so many troubles and sadness facing some of our dear friends. Prayers and blessings sent to those in need. May I join in the hug circle also. Will get on as able. Bye for now.


So sorry to hear this. I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Saying lots of prayers for him (and you). Hugs, Paula


from me too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Oh Sonja, I'm sorry it wasn't good news.


I'm sorry too that it's not good news. Hugs to you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I'm going to ask for some prayers, Chris broke the news today that Kerry met him one morning in the last couple weeks, as he was heading to work, with 2 positive pregnancy tests. We just pray that if she is positively pregnant that she doesn't have another miscarry. I was going to wait until after she sees a doc to ask, but I think the sooner we have divine intervention, the better.
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> June's sister Dianna posted this lovely sunset on facebook.


Beautiful. I hope Dianna keeps posting her photos the way June did for her.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> Sydney in a print shop sounds like a potential disaster. Just as well it wasn't the live version imagine th eshop after he left.


The boys will be picking up the cards without me since I have an appointment with a specialist in the afternoon. Never know if the doctor will be running late so DS#1 offered to take Matthew to pick up the cards. I will be excited to get them back as well as the drawing. Sydney could very well do some damage in that shop and would not be appreciated so best that it is only the drawing.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Tonight we got our first four eggs from the chickens. All that work has finally paid off, well is starting to pay off.


They were being cooperative but convince them they need to do more :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> You've been in our house? :lol:


Must have been in our house also!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Took my embroidery machine into the store today; it took the guy 5 minutes to repair it and thank goodness the warranty covered it. YEA!!!
> 
> DH left for Savannah, GA this morning to work on a small job. He will be home Wed. evening or Thursday. It is about a 4 hour drive.
> 
> Sending prayers and positive energy to Sonja, Cathy, and Poledra's DDIL and any others in need.


That is good news! I am glad to hear that Brantley is feeling up to taking on the job.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello everyone, sorry to be so late in getting to the party, but life has away of turning ones best laid plans upside down. Have been reading but just been too miserable to respond. Have been down with shortness of breathe for over3 and a half weeks now. Have been to specialist today and will undergo lots of pulmonary tests. He thinks my RA lung is getting worse as my RA is not under any type of control. So very tired most of the time.Also found out I need to have catarracts removed from both eyes as the prednisone I have been on for years caused this. Also DH very ill with Bronchitis, but is doing some better with all the meds he is on.
> 
> So very sorry to read of so many troubles and sadness facing some of our dear friends. Prayers and blessings sent to those in need. May I join in the hug circle also. Will get on as able. Bye for now.


Sending healing prayers for both of you. Hope you both will be well enough for KAP. If not, that's ok. Your health is much more important!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dianna does not mention why, but no, kitty cannot go with her.


That is sad. I hope she can find a home for her.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Am up to page 47.
> 
> Well I got a call late yesterday from Nursing Home of second choice. They have a room available for mum. I had a talk to mum and she said may as well go for it and I think so too. Sooo I have filled in the paperwork (a lot of paperwork) and am dropping it off tomorrow. She will move over there on Thursday.... Wish us luck.
> 
> It is a nice room with a large tv on wall. The room is pretty close to nurses station and not far from dining and lounge area. I feel anxious now that it is happening. Its making it really real that she is going in to permanent care.


Sounds like it might be a very nice room. Is it a private room? Good that it's close to the nurses' station and handy to the dining room. Sure hope your mum will adjust.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I have had some bad luck and some good luck well if you can call it that
> Somebody has drove into the car while I was shopping . Think they have done it trying to get out of parking space scraped all the back of the left side and a small dent . Luckily enough it still works don't even want to think about getting it fixed just now As there is no spare money to pay for it , but it's going alright mainly cosmetic so it can wait till well I don't know when
> In the scheme of things it's not even a problem I am going to think about
> Sonja


Sonja, I am sorry that you are having even more troubles. Didn't the person even leave a note apologizing? Would your insurance cover the damage? I hope so.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cathy...Good news that you will be able to get Mom settled in a home. Decorate her room and make it feel more like home.

Sonja...Check with the other doctors regarding your son's care. I am praying that your son will feel better and have good days ahead of him to enjoy. What an awful ordeal to have your car damaged with all that you are going through right now.

I am going to get some sleep so I can wake up early. I need to start work early tomorrow so that I can get off from work early to see a doctor. I am getting skin checked since I had a bad bout of cancer in 2009 and started having some type of activity a few months ago. I don't think it is cancer, but just want to get checked.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how is brantley feeling? and what does he think of the guys he went hiking with? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Took my embroidery machine into the store today; it took the guy 5 minutes to repair it and thank goodness the warranty covered it. YEA!!!
> 
> DH left for Savannah, GA this morning to work on a small job. He will be home Wed. evening or Thursday. It is about a 4 hour drive.
> 
> Sending prayers and positive energy to Sonja, Cathy, and Poledra's DDIL and any others in need.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I believe the place where they live is a 55+ community -- there are probably waiting lists for the apartments. I wish Barb could ask for an extension so that she wouldn't have to deal with this so soon after June's death. Wishing her the best and hope that we are able to stay in touch with her and June's sister.


That could well be the explanation. So long as we have facebook and Dianna continues her blog, that should be possible!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming to you and dh to wrap you up in warm healing energy. what is ra lung? have not heard of that before. --- sam

just googled it - hope they can do something for you. --- sam



pearlone said:


> Hello everyone, sorry to be so late in getting to the party, but life has away of turning ones best laid plans upside down. Have been reading but just been too miserable to respond. Have been down with shortness of breathe for over3 and a half weeks now. Have been to specialist today and will undergo lots of pulmonary tests. He thinks my RA lung is getting worse as my RA is not under any type of control. So very tired most of the time.Also found out I need to have catarracts removed from both eyes as the prednisone I have been on for years caused this. Also DH very ill with Bronchitis, but is doing some better with all the meds he is on.
> 
> So very sorry to read of so many troubles and sadness facing some of our dear friends. Prayers and blessings sent to those in need. May I join in the hug circle also. Will get on as able. Bye for now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have an idea she cannot afford the apartment they had together. i hope she finds a good place to live. --- sam


Which is another possibility.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam and Rookie, thank you. Doing better today, resting and knitting mohair infinity scarf.


You must be feeling good to be working with mohair---I always leave that for when I know I've had a good night's sleep; nothing worse than having to tink something made out of mohair.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello everyone, sorry to be so late in getting to the party, but life has away of turning ones best laid plans upside down. Have been reading but just been too miserable to respond. Have been down with shortness of breathe for over3 and a half weeks now. Have been to specialist today and will undergo lots of pulmonary tests. He thinks my RA lung is getting worse as my RA is not under any type of control. So very tired most of the time.Also found out I need to have catarracts removed from both eyes as the prednisone I have been on for years caused this. Also DH very ill with Bronchitis, but is doing some better with all the meds he is on.
> 
> So very sorry to read of so many troubles and sadness facing some of our dear friends. Prayers and blessings sent to those in need. May I join in the hug circle also. Will get on as able. Bye for now.


Makes my aches and pains seem so small- hopefully your situation will improve soon, Pearl.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Beautiful. I hope Dianna keeps posting her photos the way June did for her.


I think it very likely she will.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Good evening, happy birthdays to those I missed.
And hugs to those hurting with physical and emotional pain. We are always right here for one another. Now days that is so important.
Going to my Dr tomorrow, have been experiencing shortness of breath and uncomfortableness on and off for a couple of weeks. Better to get something's rules out. Just not feeling like myself.
Will keep in touch.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pearlone, sounds like your plate is full too. Healing energy to you and DH.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Good evening, happy birthdays to those I missed.
> And hugs to those hurting with physical and emotional pain. We are always right here for one another. Now days that is so important.
> Going to my Dr tomorrow, have been experiencing shortness of breath and uncomfortableness on and off for a couple of weeks. Better to get something's rules out. Just not feeling like myself.
> Will keep in touch.


Hoping the doctor can put her/his finger on the problem!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Spider said:


> Good evening, happy birthdays to those I missed.
> And hugs to those hurting with physical and emotional pain. We are always right here for one another. Now days that is so important.
> Going to my Dr tomorrow, have been experiencing shortness of breath and uncomfortableness on and off for a couple of weeks. Better to get something's rules out. Just not feeling like myself.
> Will keep in touch.


Keeping you in healing prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Winter weather in our Capital!

http://www.3news.co.nz/nznews/video-shaky-plane-landings-in-wellingtons-wind-2015080411?ref=fb

The Airport is notorious for wind, as is the whole city, for that matter.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

P


pearlone said:



> Hello everyone, sorry to be so late in getting to the party, but life has away of turning ones best laid plans upside down. Have been reading but just been too miserable to respond. Have been down with shortness of breathe for over3 and a half weeks now. Have been to specialist today and will undergo lots of pulmonary tests. He thinks my RA lung is getting worse as my RA is not under any type of control. So very tired most of the time.Also found out I need to have catarracts removed from both eyes as the prednisone I have been on for years caused this. Also DH very ill with Bronchitis, but is doing some better with all the meds he is on.
> 
> So very sorry to read of so many troubles and sadness facing some of our dear friends. Prayers and blessings sent to those in need. May I join in the hug circle also. Will get on as able. Bye for now.


 I hope they can sort some medication out for you that will relieve the symptoms so that you can breathe more easily . Isn't it amazing how many medicines they give you for one ailment can cause other problems that you then need help with. I hope your husband feels better soon. Too 
Think everyone needs to be in on the group hug 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Spider said:


> Good evening, happy birthdays to those I missed.
> And hugs to those hurting with physical and emotional pain. We are always right here for one another. Now days that is so important.
> Going to my Dr tomorrow, have been experiencing shortness of breath and uncomfortableness on and off for a couple of weeks. Better to get something's rules out. Just not feeling like myself.
> Will keep in touch.


Hope it's something simple that the doctor can quickly fix so that you are back to feeling yourself again 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Spider said:


> Good evening, happy birthdays to those I missed.
> And hugs to those hurting with physical and emotional pain. We are always right here for one another. Now days that is so important.
> Going to my Dr tomorrow, have been experiencing shortness of breath and uncomfortableness on and off for a couple of weeks. Better to get something's rules out. Just not feeling like myself.
> Will keep in touch.


Keeping you in prayers and hugs. Hope that Drs. find the cause and that it's nothing serious.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy zooming your way to get the healing started before you see the doctor. --- sam



Spider said:


> Good evening, happy birthdays to those I missed.
> And hugs to those hurting with physical and emotional pain. We are always right here for one another. Now days that is so important.
> Going to my Dr tomorrow, have been experiencing shortness of breath and uncomfortableness on and off for a couple of weeks. Better to get something's rules out. Just not feeling like myself.
> Will keep in touch.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am very fond of that colourway, and likewise would have put myself forward- but it also would have been ridiculous!


Me too Julie. We had a tortoise shell that was also part Himalayan and she was the most gorgeous little thing. We named her Gizmo and had her for 16 years. She died lying in my arms, I told her it was o.k. That she didn't have to hang on any longer for us😓


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

It is good that she is agreeable.Will make the move so much easier.i worked in a facility and I know how hard this is for you and Mom. Will be thinking about both of you.

Well I got a call late yesterday from Nursing Home of second choice. They have a room available for mum. I had a talk to mum and she said may as well go for it and I think so too. Sooo I have filled in the paperwork (a lot of paperwork) and am dropping it off tomorrow. She will move over there on Thursday.... Wish us luck.

It is a nice room with a large tv on wall. The room is pretty close to nurses station and not far from dining and lounge area. I feel anxious now that it is happening. Its making it really real that she is going in to permanent care.[/quote]


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I have had some bad luck and some good luck well if you can call it that
> Somebody has drove into the car while I was shopping . Think they have done it trying to get out of parking space scraped all the back of the left side and a small dent . Luckily enough it still works don't even want to think about getting it fixed just now As there is no spare money to pay for it , but it's going alright mainly cosmetic so it can wait till well I don't know when
> In the scheme of things it's not even a problem I am going to think about
> Sonja


Does your insurance cover things like this?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Just been and put the bin out as they come early in the morning only stood on a snail going down the drive and then on another coming back
> Couldn't scrub feet hard enough 😖


Yuck!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gwenie, great news about your machine :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> You must be feeling good to be working with mohair---I always leave that for when I know I've had a good night's sleep; nothing worse than having to tink something made out of mohair.


Oh yes! I have done that :thumbdown:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Pearl one, healing prayers for you and DH.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Winter weather in our Capital!
> 
> http://www.3news.co.nz/nznews/video-shaky-plane-landings-in-wellingtons-wind-2015080411?ref=fb
> 
> The Airport is notorious for wind, as is the whole city, for that matter.


I am glad I was not on that plane!!


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They won't do it at all . There is some good news today he is better than he was . Breathing a lot better so they are hoping to take the chest drain out later to day and are trying to wean him off the oxygen also hoping to put the line in Thursday if he continues to recover . He has started eating again and making conversation
> Sonja


This sounds hopeful. Sure hope it continues.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Me too Julie. We had a tortoise shell that was also part Himalayan and she was the most gorgeous little thing. We named her Gizmo and had her for 16 years. She died lying in my arms, I told her it was o.k. That she didn't have to hang on any longer for us😓


I have had some very special lasses- from my Ruth (in early years) she was tortie- but also domestic long hair, she had to remain in Scotland when we left. My favourite here was known as Thistle (short for Thistle down ) because she danced so lightly as a kitten. It was a real wrench when her kidneys went. Thistle's Mum was a white Persian- and Thistle produced four ginger females (this is for real ) because they had kittens themselves- I had homed them as males!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am glad I was not on that plane!!


I have a friend who was hoping to fly to Wellington this weekend, but they are postponing the trip because the weather is so bad- it is a good thing I had my holiday when I did!!!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> So sorry to hear this. I wish you a speedy recovery.


As do I (to Pearlone)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They won't do it at all . There is some good news today he is better than he was . Breathing a lot better so they are hoping to take the chest drain out later to day and are trying to wean him off the oxygen also hoping to put the line in Thursday if he continues to recover . He has started eating again and making conversation
> Sonja


Hopefully he recovers soon enough to be able to have the chemo- and that he then has the stregth left to handle it. Praying for you all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Darowil, how exciting for all of you waiting for DD's results. So much going on in her life all at once and yours too, since you share in a special way that only a mother can. Not caught up on all the posts, but hope the move isn't too far away, just to a bigger place.


Likely to be closer actually- one they are looking at is walking distance but far enough away to not just drop in on each other. Simply looking for something that will last them longer than the current place which will be awkward once the baby starts crawling-or even is ready to move out of their room. And they can set the place up child proof rather than trying to do it bit by bit.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Still not well . The trouble is they only have a small window of opportunity to start chemo apparently that wasn't what we were told when we went to see the other doctor so once again I want to throttle someone . I sure have lost my faith in doctors
> Sonja


Sonya, in a case like this can the doctors not have a conversation regarding his care? Can you not request ( or demand😊 ) this? I sure hope you have been able to tell them how you feel about all of this. It is your right.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Took my embroidery machine into the store today; it took the guy 5 minutes to repair it and thank goodness the warranty covered it. YEA!!!
> 
> DH left for Savannah, GA this morning to work on a small job. He will be home Wed. evening or Thursday. It is about a 4 hour drive.
> 
> Sending prayers and positive energy to Sonja, Cathy, and Poledra's DDIL and any others in need.


Wonderful news about the machine- so now you cna get to work again on the KAP stuff.
Do you enjoy some time alone at home or not? I don't mind when David is away for a while- in fact I enjoy it. But then it is nice when he comes home again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello everyone, sorry to be so late in getting to the party, but life has away of turning ones best laid plans upside down. Have been reading but just been too miserable to respond. Have been down with shortness of breathe for over3 and a half weeks now. Have been to specialist today and will undergo lots of pulmonary tests. He thinks my RA lung is getting worse as my RA is not under any type of control. So very tired most of the time.Also found out I need to have catarracts removed from both eyes as the prednisone I have been on for years caused this. Also DH very ill with Bronchitis, but is doing some better with all the meds he is on.
> 
> So very sorry to read of so many troubles and sadness facing some of our dear friends. Prayers and blessings sent to those in need. May I join in the hug circle also. Will get on as able. Bye for now.


Do hope you RA can be bought under controll and the symptoms releved for you. I leant somethin today as I didn't know that RA can affect areas of the body other the joints. BUt I guess a lot of the inflammatory diseases can do this- I know Crohns can move outside the gut and cause problems in various places.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Spider said:


> Good evening, happy birthdays to those I missed.
> And hugs to those hurting with physical and emotional pain. We are always right here for one another. Now days that is so important.
> Going to my Dr tomorrow, have been experiencing shortness of breath and uncomfortableness on and off for a couple of weeks. Better to get something's rules out. Just not feeling like myself.
> Will keep in touch.


Hopefully they can get to the root of the problem and settle it down without too much effort.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I have had some bad luck and some good luck well if you can call it that
> Somebody has drove into the car while I was shopping . Think they have done it trying to get out of parking space scraped all the back of the left side and a small dent . Luckily enough it still works don't even want to think about getting it fixed just now As there is no spare money to pay for it , but it's going alright mainly cosmetic so it can wait till well I don't know when
> In the scheme of things it's not even a problem I am going to think about
> Sonja


Oh good grief, just what you didnt need on top op everything else. At least no one was hurt. :thumbdown:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It's not surprising you feel anxious . Although it does sound like a nice place
> Will she get the medical help she needs there ?
> Is it close to where you live so that you can visit her regular
> I hope she will be happy there Cathy and get all the care and attention that she needs
> Sonja


Yep she "should and had better!" get the medical help. It isnt as close as my first choice but not quite as far as where she is now. They have a good name so hopefully it will be fine.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> They went to the ER last night as she started bleeding, they did blood test and stuff and said she wasnt' pregnant, not miscarrying, just not preggo, but the two pee tests she took at home said yes, so who knows. But, the hospital and I both told them that it's not terribly uncommon to bleed for the first couple months (lightly), and she wasn't having any stomach pain, and she's been having morning sickness, so we'll just play the waiting game and see.


Oh! Well I guess there isnt much option to wait then. Lets hope she is and all will be ok.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Somtimes I wonder why I spend money on good needles (well other than magic loop needles). Been working with my Knit Pros (KNit Picks) and have had ongoing problems with one set of tips. They have been replaced twice already and the new tips worked beutifully for one sleeve cuff, no problems on the sleeve with the bigger tips. Used the smaller tips to pick up the bands (which I did altogether) only to have problems almost immediately Seems that one tightening was fine but a second was too much. As I have no hassles with the other tips when I use them I know it isn't me, and changed cords to see if that was the issue. No change. So now I am using a cheap circular from China- think all 16 needles cost less than the one set of tips and the El Cheapos are doing a great job!

Overheard one end of a phone conversaation between Vicky and David and when I spoke to Vicky I had to ask her if what I thought the convesation was about was right. And it was.
At work she was approchaed by one of the nurses she has been working with for a few months and told they were related. She had lniked to one of David's Aunts on his fathers side (a relative of hers as well) and saw Maryanne linked in and thought that must be the baby I looked after. Then looking further saw her linked to Vicky- and worked out that they were sisters.
As I've said before Maryanne was rushed down to the Childrens Hospital in Adelaide after birth. One of her nurses was a Maryanne WIlliams who it turned out was related through Davids father. In fact I'm fairly sure she was the first one who looked after her when she arrived. And 31 years later this relative is still at the hospital and has been working with Vicky! Both Vicky and the nurse have different surnames now so they would probably never have realised if not for Facebook. ANd now that they have discovered this Vicky has left the department.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> They won't do it at all . There is some good news today he is better than he was . Breathing a lot better so they are hoping to take the chest drain out later to day and are trying to wean him off the oxygen also hoping to put the line in Thursday if he continues to recover . He has started eating again and making conversation
> Sonja


Good, I hope as I read on that this is still the case.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Got the most wonderful and inspiring email from Julie and she requested that I post the link. Not caught up today as cleaning the garage, but here goes, just in case she couldn't find it:
> 20 inspiring Seniors
> 
> http://czarniklife.wordpress.com/2015/01/20/20-inspiring-elders/


Thanks for sharing it. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sugarsugar, I know this is a very anxious time with moving your Mom into permanent care. The amazing thing is that she seems to be cooperating. She sounds like a very special lady.
> 
> If I didn't congratulate you yet on the All Clear yet after the colonoscopy, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


Thanks for the congratulations. 

Mum is resigned to the fact that she needs high care. She is still unable to think properly and still even tries to get off the bed.... she did it with me yesterday and when I asked where you going? Her reply was I really dont know. She just forgets and doesnt retain it that she needs to ring the bell for nurse. But forgets anyway what she might have wanted.  Apart from eating she pretty much is sleeping most of the time.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sonja, yes, sadly I read your previous remark too late. My head is voluntarily shaking "NO." My heart hurts just thinking of all you are facing. I saw the posts you and Rookie made about how much happened all in one year. One could call it the year from Hell. If Healing Wishes were ever needed, it is now. Sending them your son's way.


Ditto from me too. Well put Daralene


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I am glad that a place has opened up for her, but wish it had been the one you and her Dr. liked best. If you can take a few of her special things, and LOTS of photos in, it will help her adjust quicker. Sending hugs and prayers for you both.


Probably not photos LOL as she is legally blind and cant see them. But I will be taking her clock, calender, radio and a few other bits and pieces to make it homely for her.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> Sounds like it might be a very nice room. Is it a private room? Good that it's close to the nurses' station and handy to the dining room. Sure hope your mum will adjust.


Thanks, I hope so too. Yes it is a single room with its own bathroom. She will be able to have her tv or radio on loud without disturbing anyone else. Mum is pretty deaf.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Pearlone, sounds like your plate is full too. Healing energy to you and DH.


Ditto.... Take care


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a friend who was hoping to fly to Wellington this weekend, but they are postponing the trip because the weather is so bad- it is a good thing I had my holiday when I did!!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

One Birthday today,
Patricia,
Onthewingsofadove
Has her Birthday today.

*Happy, Happy Day!*


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> One Birthday today,
> Patricia,
> Onthewingsofadove
> Has her Birthday today.
> ...


Happy birthday from me, too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> One Birthday today,
> Patricia,
> Onthewingsofadove
> Has her Birthday today.
> ...


And another one from me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Another photo from Dianna Keen, June's photographer sister (with her permission) I am not sure if it is sunset or sunrise.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Somtimes I wonder why I spend money on good needles (well other than magic loop needles). Been working with my Knit Pros (KNit Picks) and have had ongoing problems with one set of tips. They have been replaced twice already and the new tips worked beutifully for one sleeve cuff, no problems on the sleeve with the bigger tips. Used the smaller tips to pick up the bands (which I did altogether) only to have problems almost immediately Seems that one tightening was fine but a second was too much. As I have no hassles with the other tips when I use them I know it isn't me, and changed cords to see if that was the issue. No change. So now I am using a cheap circular from China- think all 16 needles cost less than the one set of tips and the El Cheapos are doing a great job!
> 
> Overheard one end of a phone conversaation between Vicky and David and when I spoke to Vicky I had to ask her if what I thought the convesation was about was right. And it was.
> At work she was approchaed by one of the nurses she has been working with for a few months and told they were related. She had lniked to one of David's Aunts on his fathers side (a relative of hers as well) and saw Maryanne linked in and thought that must be the baby I looked after. Then looking further saw her linked to Vicky- and worked out that they were sisters.
> As I've said before Maryanne was rushed down to the Childrens Hospital in Adelaide after birth. One of her nurses was a Maryanne WIlliams who it turned out was related through Davids father. In fact I'm fairly sure she was the first one who looked after her when she arrived. And 31 years later this relative is still at the hospital and has been working with Vicky! Both Vicky and the nurse have different surnames now so they would probably never have realised if not for Facebook. ANd now that they have discovered this Vicky has left the department.


It sure is a small world! And facebook is good for linking people.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> One Birthday today,
> Patricia,
> Onthewingsofadove
> Has her Birthday today.
> ...


Happy Birthday!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another photo from Dianna Keen, June's photographer sister (with her permission) I am not sure if it is sunset or sunrise.


Lovely.  And thanks Julie for sharing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Lovely.  And thanks Julie for sharing.


 :thumbup: I am sure June would like to be remembered through her sister's work, she was so proud of Dianna.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That is beautiful, Julie.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> One Birthday today,
> Patricia,
> Onthewingsofadove
> Has her Birthday today.
> ...


Have a wonderful birthday!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Somtimes I wonder why I spend money on good needles (well other than magic loop needles). Been working with my Knit Pros (KNit Picks) and have had ongoing problems with one set of tips. They have been replaced twice already and the new tips worked beutifully for one sleeve cuff, no problems on the sleeve with the bigger tips. Used the smaller tips to pick up the bands (which I did altogether) only to have problems almost immediately Seems that one tightening was fine but a second was too much. As I have no hassles with the other tips when I use them I know it isn't me, and changed cords to see if that was the issue. No change. So now I am using a cheap circular from China- think all 16 needles cost less than the one set of tips and the El Cheapos are doing a great job!
> 
> Overheard one end of a phone conversaation between Vicky and David and when I spoke to Vicky I had to ask her if what I thought the convesation was about was right. And it was.
> At work she was approchaed by one of the nurses she has been working with for a few months and told they were related. She had lniked to one of David's Aunts on his fathers side (a relative of hers as well) and saw Maryanne linked in and thought that must be the baby I looked after. Then looking further saw her linked to Vicky- and worked out that they were sisters.
> As I've said before Maryanne was rushed down to the Childrens Hospital in Adelaide after birth. One of her nurses was a Maryanne WIlliams who it turned out was related through Davids father. In fact I'm fairly sure she was the first one who looked after her when she arrived. And 31 years later this relative is still at the hospital and has been working with Vicky! Both Vicky and the nurse have different surnames now so they would probably never have realised if not for Facebook. ANd now that they have discovered this Vicky has left the department.


It is a small world.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another photo from Dianna Keen, June's photographer sister (with her permission) I am not sure if it is sunset or sunrise.


The poem that was with this photo on Dianna's Facebook page is so poignant. Julie, do you have permission to share everything on her page?


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am sorry to hear that Barb is having to move, and also has to rehome the cat.


It is unfortunate that Barb must move, but they were living in a senior community apartment and she is much under-age for the residency rules and may not be able to afford the rent and other fees, now that June has passed.

Ohio Joy

I'm dehydrating the 25# of beets from yesterday's efforts, so I'd better get busy. Talk later, I hope.

When Susan went to leave for work this morning, she discovered that someone had entered her car in the driveway, (she'd left it unlocked) and ransacked it. Nothing taken.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Patricia, have a wonderful birthday.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> It is unfortunate that Barb must move, but they were living in a senior community apartment and she is much under-age for the residency rules and may not be able to afford the rent and other fees, now that June has passed.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> ...


Oh no another situation that is so sad. I hope that nothing of value was taken. Even if not, I'm sure she feels vulnerable and violated. I hope that it's an isolated incident.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh no another situation that is so sad. I hope that nothing of value was taken. Even if not, I'm sure she feels vulnerable and violated. I hope that it's an isolated incident.


Our area has a lot of car breakins, and I always lock the doors and don't leave anything worth taking in the car. It's a pain--glad nothing was taken, but the gall of some people!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Sending a Happy birthday to SiouxAnn and healing hugs to all who are dealing with health issues themselves or with family. Sounds like some serious things going on. I feel so bad for June's daughter. It's so often the case that buildings for elders and/or those with special needs have a very long waiting list. If Barb does't fit the criteria, I would guess management is on to the next people in need. It seems a heartless system for a good service.

I'm getting into the thick of getting ready for the girls to return--setting up required inspections and getting the house all **** and span. It's all a new adventure to me, but there is help and consultation available (thank goodness!!) I'm hoping to get one more weekend up at the lake before the fun begins, and then, after Aug. 23 when the girls return, I'll be a "stay-at-home" mom until Thanksgiving.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The poem that was with this photo on Dianna's Facebook page is so poignant. Julie, do you have permission to share everything on her page?


Yes Rookie, she was quite happy that we share what she has posted- just being me- I had been drawn to the images- missed the poem to be honest.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Sending a Happy birthday to SiouxAnn and healing hugs to all who are dealing with health issues themselves or with family. Sounds like some serious things going on. I feel so bad for June's daughter. It's so often the case that buildings for elders and/or those with special needs have a very long waiting list. If Barb does't fit the criteria, I would guess management is on to the next people in need. It seems a heartless system for a good service.
> 
> I'm getting into the thick of getting ready for the girls to return--setting up required inspections and getting the house all **** and span. It's all a new adventure to me, but there is help and consultation available (thank goodness!!) I'm hoping to get one more weekend up at the lake before the fun begins, and then, after Aug. 23 when the girls return, I'll be a "stay-at-home" mom until Thanksgiving.


Have you found a home for your cat? I do hope you've been able to work out something for her!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

These are fantastic photos, when you locate all the entries- but a word of caution it took me over an hour to look at them all.

http://travel.nationalgeographic.com/photo-contest-2015/


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> Sending a Happy birthday to SiouxAnn and healing hugs to all who are dealing with health issues themselves or with family. Sounds like some serious things going on. I feel so bad for June's daughter. It's so often the case that buildings for elders and/or those with special needs have a very long waiting list. If Barb does't fit the criteria, I would guess management is on to the next people in need. It seems a heartless system for a good service.
> 
> I'm getting into the thick of getting ready for the girls to return--setting up required inspections and getting the house all **** and span. It's all a new adventure to me, but there is help and consultation available (thank goodness!!) I'm hoping to get one more weekend up at the lake before the fun begins, and then, after Aug. 23 when the girls return, I'll be a "stay-at-home" mom until Thanksgiving.


That sounds like the start of a wonderful adventure is about to begin. I wish you well and a house full of wonderful girls.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Here's the poem that was shared by June's sister on her Facebook page.


Billowy Clouds

Although I hesitate to write yet another post about my sisters death, I wanted to share a poem written by Susan, a friend and former classmate of mine. Susan, who also knew my sister, Rose, posted this on my Facebook page last week in memory of June.

as she rises from her chair
the last vestiges of pain fall at her feet
she steps onto the billowy cloud
so soft
so blissful
shes light as air
so joyful as she sees
Rose and steps into her arms
she is at peace


~These Days Of Mine~


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's the poem that was shared by June's sister on her Facebook page.
> 
> Billowy Clouds
> 
> ...


The photo was captioned Billowy Clouds.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thought you might enjoy this site --- sam

http://www.fiberfluxblog.com/2015/08/beautiful-necklaces-12-free-crochet.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogspot%2FOeRXj+%28Fiber+Flux...Adventures+in+Stitching%29


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another photo from Dianna Keen, June's photographer sister (with her permission) I am not sure if it is sunset or sunrise.


Beautiful picture looks so peaceful
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful picture looks so peaceful
> Sonja


Rookie has posted the poem that accompanied it- that I had missed!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> It is unfortunate that Barb must move, but they were living in a senior community apartment and she is much under-age for the residency rules and may not be able to afford the rent and other fees, now that June has passed.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> ...


Even though nothing was taken its still makes you feel unsafe and a little nervous . I hope she manages to put it behind . I expect she will be locking her car from now on 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Rookie has posted the poem that accompanied it- that I had missed!


Just read it Julie it's lovely they go together picture and poem and it definitly made me think of June


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just read it Julie it's lovely they go together picture and poem and it definitly blade me think of June


I am so happy that Dianna is happy for us to continue to follow her blog, and copy from it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

He is feeing good now Sam. Per the guys he went camping with all I know is when he called this past weekend Brantley sounded a bit distant/abrupt with him on the phone. I do know he was pretty upset with him but he hasn't talked aout it. He (Brantley) is a pretty gentle soul and I know being left really hurt his feelings though he doesn't say much about it.


thewren said:


> how is brantley feeling? and what does he think of the guys he went hiking with? --- sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Sending a Happy birthday to SiouxAnn and healing hugs to all who are dealing with health issues themselves or with family. Sounds like some serious things going on. I feel so bad for June's daughter. It's so often the case that buildings for elders and/or those with special needs have a very long waiting list. If Barb does't fit the criteria, I would guess management is on to the next people in need. It seems a heartless system for a good service.
> 
> I'm getting into the thick of getting ready for the girls to return--setting up required inspections and getting the house all **** and span. It's all a new adventure to me, but there is help and consultation available (thank goodness!!) I'm hoping to get one more weekend up at the lake before the fun begins, and then, after Aug. 23 when the girls return, I'll be a "stay-at-home" mom until Thanksgiving.


Are you getting all excited about being a mum again 😜
All those teenage girls I don't know wether to be excited for you or tell you to run to the hills 
I hope it turns out to be a really great experience and you enjoy every minute of your work 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Are you getting all excited about being a mum again 😜
> All those teenage girls I don't know wether to be excited for you or tell you to run to the hills
> I hope it turns out to be a really great experience and you enjoy every minute of your work
> Sonja


Oh Sonja! thanks for the giggle- I think I would be heading for the hills myself!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Our area has a lot of car breakins, and I always lock the doors and don't leave anything worth taking in the car. It's a pain--glad nothing was taken, but the gall of some people!


When we moved to our little village 40+ years ago, we never locked our doors or cars. Now we keep everything locked up because we've had our cars broken into - never the house, fortunately. Times have changed, indeed.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I do like some alone time but spend so much time alone anyway that it isn't much different. DH would't like to hear this but I sleep better when I'm alone in the bed.


darowil said:


> Wonderful news about the machine- so now you cna get to work again on the KAP stuff.
> Do you enjoy some time alone at home or not? I don't mind when David is away for a while- in fact I enjoy it. But then it is nice when he comes home again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The Guernsey as it is now- five tiers of the large motifs completed.11 1/2 cm's up from the split.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Patricia!


Lurker 2 said:


> One Birthday today,
> Patricia,
> Onthewingsofadove
> Has her Birthday today.
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh Sonja! thanks for the giggle- I think I would be heading for the hills myself!


I think I would be with you , 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think I would be with you ,
> Sonja


My ideal family was 4 boys- I enjoyed being Baloo to Cubs and Scouts- but I had two girls!!!!!!!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's the poem that was shared by June's sister on her Facebook page.
> 
> Billowy Clouds
> 
> ...


That is beautiful - now I'm all teary-eyed again.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sending healing prayeres for Pearlone, Cathy's mom, Spider, and Sassafras, and Sonja's son. If anyone was left out know I also pray for your good health. 

MaChriste I know you must be getting excited about the girls arriving after the 23rd. Best wishes on your new life and career.

{{{{Group Hug}}}}}


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Patricia.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> My ideal family was 4 boys- I enjoyed being Baloo to Cubs and Scouts- but I had two girls!!!!!!!


Funny I used to make my best friend s mum laugh because I said when I grow I want 2sons and she would say and a husband and I would reply no just 2 sons , sometimes when husband drives me a little nuts wish I had stuck to no husband 😄
I was baghera when I helped out at beavers and Cubs

You are zooming along with the Guernsey now . It looks great will there be a pattern on the sleeves too

Sonja


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Have you found a home for your cat? I do hope you've been able to work out something for her!


Thanks for asking, Julie. I have her with me until the 23rd when the girls come back, and then my younger daughter will take her. It's going to be hard, and she's such a Miss Priss. I worry about her adjusting.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's the poem that was shared by June's sister on her Facebook page.
> 
> So touching.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Julie, the Gansey is looking great.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Here are two photos of the jewelry tiles that my sister brought along from FL to share with her two daughters, our sister from Arkansas and me when she came up here for the family reunion.

If anyone has ideas about them --- our would like some of these tiles, please let me know. You may be able to see that some of the tiles have been glued into trivets, cuff links (anyone still wear them?), tie tacs (same question?) and rings. There are some earring wires and button backs in the box so that's where I'll start. I'll also make some of the larger ones into shawl pins and refrigerator magnets. The smaller ones will be the earrings and stitch markers (if I can successfully drill holes in them). Does anyone know of a website or store where jewelry backs for pendants, rings, earrings, etc. are sold in bulk?

Thanks so much.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why did she leave? --- sam



darowil said:


> Somtimes I wonder why I spend money on good needles (well other than magic loop needles). Been working with my Knit Pros (KNit Picks) and have had ongoing problems with one set of tips. They have been replaced twice already and the new tips worked beutifully for one sleeve cuff, no problems on the sleeve with the bigger tips. Used the smaller tips to pick up the bands (which I did altogether) only to have problems almost immediately Seems that one tightening was fine but a second was too much. As I have no hassles with the other tips when I use them I know it isn't me, and changed cords to see if that was the issue. No change. So now I am using a cheap circular from China- think all 16 needles cost less than the one set of tips and the El Cheapos are doing a great job!
> 
> Overheard one end of a phone conversaation between Vicky and David and when I spoke to Vicky I had to ask her if what I thought the convesation was about was right. And it was.
> At work she was approchaed by one of the nurses she has been working with for a few months and told they were related. She had lniked to one of David's Aunts on his fathers side (a relative of hers as well) and saw Maryanne linked in and thought that must be the baby I looked after. Then looking further saw her linked to Vicky- and worked out that they were sisters.
> As I've said before Maryanne was rushed down to the Childrens Hospital in Adelaide after birth. One of her nurses was a Maryanne WIlliams who it turned out was related through Davids father. In fact I'm fairly sure she was the first one who looked after her when she arrived. And 31 years later this relative is still at the hospital and has been working with Vicky! Both Vicky and the nurse have different surnames now so they would probably never have realised if not for Facebook. ANd now that they have discovered this Vicky has left the department.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday patricia - and many more. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> One Birthday today,
> Patricia,
> Onthewingsofadove
> Has her Birthday today.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you for the photo julie. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Another photo from Dianna Keen, June's photographer sister (with her permission) I am not sure if it is sunset or sunrise.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glad nothing was taken. --- sam



jheiens said:


> It is unfortunate that Barb must move, but they were living in a senior community apartment and she is much under-age for the residency rules and may not be able to afford the rent and other fees, now that June has passed.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i had a friend who parked his car right beside the house next to the kitchen window - it was stolen while they were at the table having dinner - when they found it - it was just a skeleton - everything had been taken. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Our area has a lot of car breakins, and I always lock the doors and don't leave anything worth taking in the car. It's a pain--glad nothing was taken, but the gall of some people!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what an adventure you are going to have - i do hope the kitty gets to stay - it's not as though the girls are going to be around. how many girls are you expecting? --- sam



machriste said:


> Sending a Happy birthday to SiouxAnn and healing hugs to all who are dealing with health issues themselves or with family. Sounds like some serious things going on. I feel so bad for June's daughter. It's so often the case that buildings for elders and/or those with special needs have a very long waiting list. If Barb does't fit the criteria, I would guess management is on to the next people in need. It seems a heartless system for a good service.
> 
> I'm getting into the thick of getting ready for the girls to return--setting up required inspections and getting the house all **** and span. It's all a new adventure to me, but there is help and consultation available (thank goodness!!) I'm hoping to get one more weekend up at the lake before the fun begins, and then, after Aug. 23 when the girls return, I'll be a "stay-at-home" mom until Thanksgiving.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was lovely - thanks jeanette for sharing. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Here's the poem that was shared by June's sister on her Facebook page.
> 
> Billowy Clouds
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that has to be hurtful to you also to see brantley so hurt. i think he as least needs an explanation as to why they did not come back for him. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> He is feeing good now Sam. Per the guys he went camping with all I know is when he called this past weekend Brantley sounded a bit distant/abrupt with him on the phone. I do know he was pretty upset with him but he hasn't talked aout it. He (Brantley) is a pretty gentle soul and I know being left really hurt his feelings though he doesn't say much about it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when i was little daddy always hung the key beside the back door when we left. sure wouldn't do that now although i don't think i have ever locked my door here. --- sam



Grandmapaula said:


> When we moved to our little village 40+ years ago, we never locked our doors or cars. Now we keep everything locked up because we've had our cars broken into - never the house, fortunately. Times have changed, indeed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looking good julie - the color is just perfect. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey as it is now- five tiers of the large motifs completed.11 1/2 cm's up from the split.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and what is a baghera? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Funny I used to make my best friend s mum laugh because I said when I grow I want 2sons and she would say and a husband and I would reply no just 2 sons , sometimes when husband drives me a little nuts wish I had stuck to no husband 😄
> I was baghera when I helped out at beavers and Cubs
> 
> You are zooming along with the Guernsey now . It looks great will there be a pattern on the sleeves too
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love some of the cuff links - i wore them a lot when i taught - love french cuff shirts. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Here are two photos of the jewelry tiles that my sister brought along from FL to share with her two daughters, our sister from Arkansas and me when she came up here for the family reunion.
> 
> If anyone has ideas about them --- our would like some of these tiles, please let me know. You may be able to see that some of the tiles have been glued into trivets, cuff links (anyone still wear them?), tie tacs (same question?) and rings. There are some earring wires and button backs in the box so that's where I'll start. I'll also make some of the larger ones into shawl pins and refrigerator magnets. The smaller ones will be the earrings and stitch markers (if I can successfully drill holes in them). Does anyone know of a website or store where jewelry backs for pendants, rings, earrings, etc. are sold in bulk?
> 
> Thanks so much.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a whole page of me - everyone has left me - boo hoo. --- sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> i love some of the cuff links - i wore them a lot when i taught - love french cuff shirts. --- sam


I'm tempted to buy some French cuffed shirts just so I can wear these cuff links.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow Julie, that Gansey is looking wonderful. You have made so much progress. Thoughts for all in difficulty, esp. with RA issues. I know that ultimately they can be overcome, though often it is a long and painful journey. I would hope you can find the ideal medication to take care of your RA problems.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> and what is a baghera? --- sam


Bagheera was the panther from jungle book but if you help out in cub , beavers or scouts you get named after a character animal from jungle book the cub/scout leader is always Akela( don't think correct spelling ) and the helpers other animals 
Sonja


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> and what is a baghera? --- sam


Bagheera is the name of the panther in the Rudyard Kipling tales of Mowgli in the book The Jungle Book. Balloo is the bear. The Scouts took these names for their leaders.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Bagheera was the panther from jungle book but if you help out in cub , beavers or scouts you get named after a character animal from jungle book the cub/scout leader is always Akela( don't think correct spelling ) and the helpers other animals
> Sonja


Bingo! We know our stuff don't we?....


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Bingo! We know our stuff don't we?....


I thought that too 😄
Sonja


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I thought that too 😄
> Sonja


Akela is the wolf, Kaa the snake, Rikki Tikki Tavi the mongoose.
I still have my mothers copies of these classic books. Must go and dig them out and reacquaint myself with them.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Akela is the wolf, Kaa the snake, Rikki Tikki Tavi the mongoose.
> I still have my mothers copies of these classic books. Must go and dig them out and reacquaint myself with them.


I watched the old black / white movie on TV last week . Well rightly said my husband had the TV on and that's what he was supposedly watching although he had his nose in a book and I was knitting but if I go to turn the TV off he instantly says I'm watching that . I think he just likes the background noise were I like quiet . But it was funny to watch .


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I do like some alone time but spend so much time alone anyway that it isn't much different. DH would't like to hear this but I sleep better when I'm alone in the bed.


I often think those couples on TV in the early days who slept in separate beds had the right idea! I know that's not why they were shown that way, but still! :XD:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> Thanks for asking, Julie. I have her with me until the 23rd when the girls come back, and then my younger daughter will take her. It's going to be hard, and she's such a Miss Priss. I worry about her adjusting.


But she already knows your DD, right? That should help some, I think.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> If anyone has ideas about them --- our would like some of these tiles, please let me know. You may be able to see that some of the tiles have been glued into trivets, cuff links (anyone still wear them?), tie tacs (same question?) and rings. There are some earring wires and button backs in the box so that's where I'll start. I'll also make some of the larger ones into shawl pins and refrigerator magnets. The smaller ones will be the earrings and stitch markers (if I can successfully drill holes in them). Does anyone know of a website or store where jewelry backs for pendants, rings, earrings, etc. are sold in bulk?
> 
> Thanks so much.


I used to order from National Artcraft. http://www.nationalartcraft.com

If you scroll down the menu at the left, you'll see a product index A-Z. They have loads of jewelry supplies.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Funny I used to make my best friend s mum laugh because I said when I grow I want 2sons and she would say and a husband and I would reply no just 2 sons , sometimes when husband drives me a little nuts wish I had stuck to no husband 😄
> I was baghera when I helped out at beavers and Cubs
> 
> You are zooming along with the Guernsey now . It looks great will there be a pattern on the sleeves too
> ...


I wish in some ways I had got back into Scouts- but a bit late now. I think I made a better choice second time round for husbands- despite all that has happened. 
I am giving myself a bit of a break from knitting- I am coming down with a cold- and am a little head-achey.
Jean has asked for Alice Starmore's Filey design for the yoke and sleeve- you can look those up on Ravelry- it is a lot less complex- but I am thinking of doing a patterned cuff.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Thanks for asking, Julie. I have her with me until the 23rd when the girls come back, and then my younger daughter will take her. It's going to be hard, and she's such a Miss Priss. I worry about her adjusting.


It is a tough one. You will miss her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Julie, the Gansey is looking great.


Thank you Martina- I am taking a break till my head-ache clears.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gosh, do people still use cuff links? They look rather nice!



RookieRetiree said:


> Here are two photos of the jewelry tiles that my sister brought along from FL to share with her two daughters, our sister from Arkansas and me when she came up here for the family reunion.
> 
> If anyone has ideas about them --- our would like some of these tiles, please let me know. You may be able to see that some of the tiles have been glued into trivets, cuff links (anyone still wear them?), tie tacs (same question?) and rings. There are some earring wires and button backs in the box so that's where I'll start. I'll also make some of the larger ones into shawl pins and refrigerator magnets. The smaller ones will be the earrings and stitch markers (if I can successfully drill holes in them). Does anyone know of a website or store where jewelry backs for pendants, rings, earrings, etc. are sold in bulk?
> 
> Thanks so much.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> thank you for the photo julie. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> looking good julie - the color is just perfect. --- sam


Thanks Sam- the colour is fairly close to actual


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks, Joyce!



flyty1n said:


> Wow Julie, that Gansey is looking wonderful. You have made so much progress. Thoughts for all in difficulty, esp. with RA issues. I know that ultimately they can be overcome, though often it is a long and painful journey. I would hope you can find the ideal medication to take care of your RA problems.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Akela is the wolf, Kaa the snake, Rikki Tikki Tavi the mongoose.
> I still have my mothers copies of these classic books. Must go and dig them out and reacquaint myself with them.


I had a lovely ginger kitten known as Rikki Tikki Tavi- but sadly he vanished. Never to return.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

All you Sam? now it seems to be all me!!!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Grandmapaula said:


> When we moved to our little village 40+ years ago, we never locked our doors or cars. Now we keep everything locked up because we've had our cars broken into - never the house, fortunately. Times have changed, indeed.


Here in rural Wales we still don't. I think we are very fortunate.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey as it is now- five tiers of the large motifs completed.11 1/2 cm's up from the split.


Wonderful :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Wonderful :thumbup:


Thanks, Norma! I am going to take a break hoping my snuffles may clear a bit!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I used to order from National Artcraft. http://www.nationalartcraft.com
> 
> If you scroll down the menu at the left, you'll see a product index A-Z. They have loads of jewelry supplies.


Thank you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wish in some ways I had got back into Scouts- but a bit late now. I think I made a better choice second time round for husbands- despite all that has happened.
> I am giving myself a bit of a break from knitting- I am coming down with a cold- and am a little head-achey.
> Jean has asked for Alice Starmore's Filey design for the yoke and sleeve- you can look those up on Ravelry- it is a lot less complex- but I am thinking of doing a patterned cuff.


Sorry you don't feel to good Julie hope it's just one of those 24hour things 
Any sign of spring yet or is it a bit to early still 
Heard the first of the geese flyover this morning so it's the beginning of the end of our summer you can set your season clock by them


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry you don't feel to good Julie hope it's just one of those 24hour things
> Any sign of spring yet or is it a bit to early still
> Heard the first of the geese flyover this morning so it's the beginning of the end of our summer you can set your season clock by them


Knowing my luck it is likely to be a bit longer- my glands are up in my throat- and my right ear feels odd!
Spring is not far away, as the days lengthen. Technically with the end of August.
My old school friend Pam up in Daviot, near Inverurie, was saying this morning that it is their worst summer since records were kept.
The Geese know!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Norma! I am going to take a break hoping my snuffles may clear a bit!


I do hope the sniffles cease! They are a nuisance :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I do hope the sniffles cease! They are a nuisance :thumbup:


Have a nasty feeling I am in for an extended bout!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry you don't feel to good Julie hope it's just one of those 24hour things
> Any sign of spring yet or is it a bit to early still
> Heard the first of the geese flyover this morning so it's the beginning of the end of our summer you can set your season clock by them


Oh no! Dreadful day here with very heavy rain showers :thumbdown:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Oh no! Dreadful day here with very heavy rain showers :thumbdown:


And we have had a lovely warm sunny one although we have just had a heavy downpour about 10 minutes ago but it can rain all it want at night 
We have been quite lucky this summer so far but I know poor Kate and lots of Scotland have had a terrible summer hopefully August will turn out nice and sunny for them


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We have gone back to being hot & dry for the time being, but may (I hope) get even more rain before summer ends. The monsoon season isn't quite over yet.

Julie, I meant to comment on the gansey--it is coming along wonderfully! :thumbup: Hope your head clears soon. Colds can be so miserable.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We have gone back to being hot & dry for the time being, but may (I hope) get even more rain before summer ends. The monsoon season isn't quite over yet.
> 
> Julie, I meant to comment on the gansey--it is coming along wonderfully! :thumbup: Hope your head clears soon. Colds can be so miserable.


Hot and dry sounds like rapid evaporation- I too hope you get more rain.
If I say so myself I am quite pleased with how the Gansey is looking.
Can be hard to think when your head is all stuffed up!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Have a nasty feeling I am in for an extended bout!


Take care of yourself, Julie and get well soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Take care of yourself, Julie and get well soon.


Thanks, Martina! I certainly hope I can conquer it quickly!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was thinking the same thing. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I'm tempted to buy some French cuffed shirts just so I can wear these cuff links.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Bagheera was the panther from jungle book but if you help out in cub , beavers or scouts you get named after a character animal from jungle book the cub/scout leader is always Akela( don't think correct spelling ) and the helpers other animals
> Sonja


gotcha' :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I thought that too 😄
> Sonja


way to go fan and sonja --- sam :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm moving there. --- sam



Normaedern said:


> Here in rural Wales we still don't. I think we are very fortunate.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy julie. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Norma! I am going to take a break hoping my snuffles may clear a bit!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Julie, I hope you feel better soon. The downpour last night woke me up it was so heavy, wish we could send some of it over to California re the terrible bushfires up there. The video of the plane landing at Rongotai was an eye opener, good old windy Wellington does it again! I have flown into there and had a scary landing like that. Re your cat, ditto we had a gorgeous female tortie long hair named Pixy who lived 17 years and died re kidney issues. She was very placid and I cried buckets when she died. The Guernsey looks fantastic. Sending warm thoughts for recovery Fan


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Norma! I am going to take a break hoping my snuffles may clear a bit!


I am a bit worried that you are coming down with a horrendo cold. I expect a long rest, keeping warm, with lots of echinacea (sp?), vit. C and D with fluid will help you quickly pass through it.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Spider...I hope you are on the mend soon. Get some rest as I know you work hard usually.

Julie...Tami's suggestion of honey and cinnamon has done wonders for me. Simply mix 1/4 tsp of cinnamon with 1 TBS of honey 3 x's a day for 3 days. I slept better and coughed very little after starting this. Thanks to Tami for sharing this with me.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Julie hope you feel better soon dear.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday to Onthewingsofadove and to London Girl. 

Matthew got Sydney back from the printer today and a lovely set of cards as well. 

My doctor appointment went well today. No concerns of cancer which is a blessing. Recent rashing on the leg might be eczema so we will try a stronger steroid cream as needed to keep it under control. If things get worse then I will go back in. 

Tonight I stopped at the store and bought a few groceries. They had a box of popsicles on sale for 77cents so I treated myself to rootbeer popsicles. I haven't had them in years so it was a nice treat.

DS#1 gifted me a new GPS in time for our trip to Defiance for KAP. My old one is starting to get dementia. According to it we live in the state of Millie and are driving to places that will never be along the road that I am driving on. It also gives exit numbers incorrectly and stutters on some important road changes. Good thing I research my routes most of the time and have somewhat of a clue as to where I am driving to. I can wait to test out the new one. I have driven quite a distance every weekend since the beginning of July so I would like to be home this weekend even if I have to work. I find out tomorrow how much of the weekend I will be working. Money for KAP so working will be a good thing. I am off from work at 10:00 AM on Thursday and have a meeting in the afternoon. Matthew and I will be prepping fruits and vegetables on Thursday for KAP and then coming on Friday. It is so hard to believe that the gathering is almost here. I am so thankful for all those who have helped to put this event together for everyone to enjoy. I know that the event is enjoyed by so many who are unable to attend as well as the attendees. 

The young lady that I know from last week's accident is home and reflecting on the gift of life. Tomorrow is the funeral for the driver of that car. The other young lady is recovering in the hospital. All that is being said is that she is making progress.

Bella has her doctors appointments tomorrow and they will decide when they will operate on her to put in a port and a valve to flush her colon and one other thing that I have forgotten about.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Julie,
This is our much loved long haired tortie cat Pixy, 17 years old.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Fan said:


> Julie,
> This is our much loved long haired tortie cat Pixy, 17 years old.


I think Pixy has control over the home!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes she was the matriarch that's for sure!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> sending you tons of healing energy julie. --- sam


Thanks, Sam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Julie, I hope you feel better soon. The downpour last night woke me up it was so heavy, wish we could send some of it over to California re the terrible bushfires up there. The video of the plane landing at Rongotai was an eye opener, good old windy Wellington does it again! I have flown into there and had a scary landing like that. Re your cat, ditto we had a gorgeous female tortie long hair named Pixy who lived 17 years and died re kidney issues. She was very placid and I cried buckets when she died. The Guernsey looks fantastic. Sending warm thoughts for recovery Fan


Thanks so much, Fan- I was woken by it too, at one point. Funnily enough the actual landing was not too bad, it was the cross winds as it approached the runway, that really buffeted it. It is so sad when their kidneys pack up, the vet once said it is especially when they have been hunters. At least it is more pleasant a day than predicted! The Chemist is kindly bringing me more Olbas Oil next week.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I am a bit worried that you are coming down with a horrendo cold. I expect a long rest, keeping warm, with lots of echinacea (sp?), vit. C and D with fluid will help you quickly pass through it.


Working on the fluids at the moment Joyce! Just got to get through the weekend!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Spider...I hope you are on the mend soon. Get some rest as I know you work hard usually.
> 
> Julie...Tami's suggestion of honey and cinnamon has done wonders for me. Simply mix 1/4 tsp of cinnamon with 1 TBS of honey 3 x's a day for 3 days. I slept better and coughed very little after starting this. Thanks to Tami for sharing this with me.


A bit of chilli helps too, and ginger, this mix came from Gottastch- have to get some honey- supplies very low!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Julie hope you feel better soon dear.


Thank you, Pearl!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

jumping around here, finally my niece got to go home today, still has staples in and no decision yet on removing the little toe. but she is swearing off cigarettes, and her sister is also. i have worked hard and fast this wk, cause bj is taking off 7 days, we may actually get to take off and go somewhere.
we have had rain last night and today, and the temp is cooler, thank goodness.
jules the sweater is so pretty, you do such nice work.
i am reading backwards and forward to try to catch up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Happy Birthday to Onthewingsofadove and to London Girl.
> 
> Matthew got Sydney back from the printer today and a lovely set of cards as well.
> 
> ...


KAP is getting very close- how thoughtful to get you a new GPS for the drive. I am sure you will let us know how Bella is doing, when you know.
Matthew's drawing is going from strength to strength!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Julie,
> This is our much loved long haired tortie cat Pixy, 17 years old.


Strictly speaking because of the amount of white I think Pixy was a Cameo Tortie- what a lovely lass she was!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> jumping around here, finally my niece got to go home today, still has staples in and no decision yet on removing the little toe. but she is swearing off cigarettes, and her sister is also. i have worked hard and fast this wk, cause bj is taking off 7 days, we may actually get to take off and go somewhere.
> we have had rain last night and today, and the temp is cooler, thank goodness.
> jules the sweater is so pretty, you do such nice work.
> i am reading backwards and forward to try to catch up.


Thank you Donna! Hoping you do get your break! It sounds a good idea for your nieces if they are able, to give up the smoking.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

I hadn't realized how much I need being outdoors til I got sick again. I am hungering to take a trip to Lone Pine or Bishop and just sit by a stream watching the mountains. I did sit outside some this morning and afternoon. I miss our morning walks so much. Maybe tomorrow we could take a short walk.
Did spend about an hour sorting stash. Who comes in and tangles all that yarn I had untangled before storing?


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh my goodness Matthew, your drawing is already coming alive. You have such a wonderful gift. Thanks for sharing it with me.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Re Pixy yes you're right, the other name for that colouring is Calico. She was a lovely lady, and outgrew her name big time, but her cute kitten face made us call her Pixy.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Somtimes I wonder why I spend money on good needles (well other than magic loop needles). Been working with my Knit Pros (KNit Picks) and have had ongoing problems with one set of tips. They have been replaced twice already and the new tips worked beutifully for one sleeve cuff, no problems on the sleeve with the bigger tips. Used the smaller tips to pick up the bands (which I did altogether) only to have problems almost immediately Seems that one tightening was fine but a second was too much. As I have no hassles with the other tips when I use them I know it isn't me, and changed cords to see if that was the issue. No change. So now I am using a cheap circular from China- think all 16 needles cost less than the one set of tips and the El Cheapos are doing a great job!
> 
> Overheard one end of a phone conversaation between Vicky and David and when I spoke to Vicky I had to ask her if what I thought the convesation was about was right. And it was.
> At work she was approchaed by one of the nurses she has been working with for a few months and told they were related. She had lniked to one of David's Aunts on his fathers side (a relative of hers as well) and saw Maryanne linked in and thought that must be the baby I looked after. Then looking further saw her linked to Vicky- and worked out that they were sisters.
> As I've said before Maryanne was rushed down to the Childrens Hospital in Adelaide after birth. One of her nurses was a Maryanne WIlliams who it turned out was related through Davids father. In fact I'm fairly sure she was the first one who looked after her when she arrived. And 31 years later this relative is still at the hospital and has been working with Vicky! Both Vicky and the nurse have different surnames now so they would probably never have realised if not for Facebook. ANd now that they have discovered this Vicky has left the department.


Sorry you are having problems with your needles.

How cool that Vicky and the nurse discovered you are related, and that she was the first nurse to look after Maryanne!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Probably not photos LOL as she is legally blind and cant see them. But I will be taking her clock, calender, radio and a few other bits and pieces to make it homely for her.


I didn't realize that your mom is legally blind. I am sorry. I am glad you are taking some of her things, as it will make it much easier on her to have familiar things around her.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> One Birthday today,
> Patricia,
> Onthewingsofadove
> Has her Birthday today.
> ...


Happy Birthday, Patricia!!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: I am sure June would like to be remembered through her sister's work, she was so proud of Dianna.


 :thumbup: Skimming thru to catch up, so trying not to comment much!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> It is unfortunate that Barb must move, but they were living in a senior community apartment and she is much under-age for the residency rules and may not be able to afford the rent and other fees, now that June has passed.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> ...


I thought that might be the reason Barb has to move.

Never heard of dehydrated beets.

Sorry to hear Susan's car was ransacked, glad nothing was taken


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's the poem that was shared by June's sister on her Facebook page.
> 
> Billowy Clouds
> 
> ...


Beautiful. So fitting.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> He is feeing good now Sam. Per the guys he went camping with all I know is when he called this past weekend Brantley sounded a bit distant/abrupt with him on the phone. I do know he was pretty upset with him but he hasn't talked aout it. He (Brantley) is a pretty gentle soul and I know being left really hurt his feelings though he doesn't say much about it.


I am glad Brantley is feeling good, again. Hope he lets his "friends" know just how he feels, even if it is in a gentle way. They really need to understand just how bad things got.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Are you getting all excited about being a mum again 😜
> All those teenage girls I don't know wether to be excited for you or tell you to run to the hills
> I hope it turns out to be a really great experience and you enjoy every minute of your work
> Sonja


 :thumbup: :-D


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh Sonja! thanks for the giggle- I think I would be heading for the hills myself!


I know I would be!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey as it is now- five tiers of the large motifs completed.11 1/2 cm's up from the split.


Julie, that is coming along beautifully! I like it more each time I see it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sending healing prayeres for Pearlone, Cathy's mom, Spider, and Sassafras, and Sonja's son. If anyone was left out know I also pray for your good health.
> 
> MaChriste I know you must be getting excited about the girls arriving after the 23rd. Best wishes on your new life and career.
> 
> {{{{Group Hug}}}}}


Continuing prayers from me, also.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here are two photos of the jewelry tiles that my sister brought along from FL to share with her two daughters, our sister from Arkansas and me when she came up here for the family reunion.
> 
> If anyone has ideas about them --- our would like some of these tiles, please let me know. You may be able to see that some of the tiles have been glued into trivets, cuff links (anyone still wear them?), tie tacs (same question?) and rings. There are some earring wires and button backs in the box so that's where I'll start. I'll also make some of the larger ones into shawl pins and refrigerator magnets. The smaller ones will be the earrings and stitch markers (if I can successfully drill holes in them). Does anyone know of a website or store where jewelry backs for pendants, rings, earrings, etc. are sold in bulk?
> 
> Thanks so much.


Pretty pieces. DSIL wears cufflinks all the time. I don't know about tie tacs. Can you bring them to KAP to show? Please?  check out www.firemountaingems.com for bulk findings, ect. Good prices, and the more you buy, the better the price.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> a whole page of me - everyone has left me - boo hoo. --- sam


 :lol: That's how I felt last night!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm tempted to buy some French cuffed shirts just so I can wear these cuff links.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wish in some ways I had got back into Scouts- but a bit late now. I think I made a better choice second time round for husbands- despite all that has happened.
> I am giving myself a bit of a break from knitting- I am coming down with a cold- and am a little head-achey.
> Jean has asked for Alice Starmore's Filey design for the yoke and sleeve- you can look those up on Ravelry- it is a lot less complex- but I am thinking of doing a patterned cuff.


I hope you are feeling better quickly. Take some extra vitamin C, and if possible, Echinecea and goldenseal. And I know I didn't spell those right!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Gosh, do people still use cuff links? They look rather nice!


DSIL wears them every Sunday for church, and any other time that he gets dressed up.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Spider...I hope you are on the mend soon. Get some rest as I know you work hard usually.
> 
> Julie...Tami's suggestion of honey and cinnamon has done wonders for me. Simply mix 1/4 tsp of cinnamon with 1 TBS of honey 3 x's a day for 3 days. I slept better and coughed very little after starting this. Thanks to Tami for sharing this with me.


I forgot about this! And it worked for me, also. Mary, you are welcome.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Happy Birthday to Onthewingsofadove and to London Girl.
> 
> Matthew got Sydney back from the printer today and a lovely set of cards as well.
> 
> ...


I am glad your DS1 gifted you a new GPS. He is a thoughtful young man, just like you! Thank you for the update on all the girls. My prayers continue. So happy that you got good news re your leg. I can just feel that wet nose!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I hadn't realized how much I need being outdoors til I got sick again. I am hungering to take a trip to Lone Pine or Bishop and just sit by a stream watching the mountains. I did sit outside some this morning and afternoon. I miss our morning walks so much. Maybe tomorrow we could take a short walk.
> Did spend about an hour sorting stash. Who comes in and tangles all that yarn I had untangled before storing?


Continuing healing prayers going your way.


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Probably not photos LOL as she is legally blind and cant see them. But I will be taking her clock, calender, radio and a few other bits and pieces to make it homely for her.


There is another purpose for the photos. They will help the staff to know your mom and so make her care more personal. So it will make her room feel more like home.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 78 and I am caught up for the night. Been spending a lot of time sewing for KAP surprises. I am going to skip knitting group tomorrow so I can get some more done. Then off for the weekend as soon as DH gets home from work. I will be able to do some of what I need to while we are gone. It should be a fun, fairly relaxing weekend, for me, at least. DH will be busy playing with antique hit and miss engines while I watch! And I will get to spend some time with my cousin, too. 

I can't believe KAP is so close! I am getting excited to see everyone. I will try to get the laptop on line while at KAP, so if anyone has skype, send me a pm if you want to try it at KAP. 

Good night everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Julie, that is coming along beautifully! I like it more each time I see it.


Thank you, Tami!


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

sunandmooncraftkits.com has reasonable supplies, very quick and cheap shipping. They are located in Denver.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> Sending a Happy birthday to SiouxAnn and healing hugs to all who are dealing with health issues themselves or with family. Sounds like some serious things going on. I feel so bad for June's daughter. It's so often the case that buildings for elders and/or those with special needs have a very long waiting list. If Barb does't fit the criteria, I would guess management is on to the next people in need. It seems a heartless system for a good service.
> 
> I'm getting into the thick of getting ready for the girls to return--setting up required inspections and getting the house all **** and span. It's all a new adventure to me, but there is help and consultation available (thank goodness!!) I'm hoping to get one more weekend up at the lake before the fun begins, and then, after Aug. 23 when the girls return, I'll be a "stay-at-home" mom until Thanksgiving.


A weekend away before you are tied down sounds good. It wiull be a real change once the girls return thats for sure.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I do like some alone time but spend so much time alone anyway that it isn't much different. DH would't like to hear this but I sleep better when I'm alone in the bed.


They can get in the way can't they?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> why did she leave? --- sam


Just the normal rotations that the trainee specialists get so that they get wide experience. (re Vicky leaving the department she was working in).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Gosh, do people still use cuff links? They look rather nice!


My SIL does


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Julie do hope you don't stay unwell for too long.
Th egansey really does look good. 
I lent MAryanne my old phone which had the sttich counter I was using for my gansey on. She went through and dleted all my apps and thus my sttich counter. Not too pleased as it means I have to count every panel to work out which row I am on and then the tital number as well. Think It will maybe stop me finsihing it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> My SIL does


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Julie do hope you don't stay unwell for too long.
> Th egansey really does look good.
> I lent MAryanne my old phone which had the sttich counter I was using for my gansey on. She went through and dleted all my apps and thus my sttich counter. Not too pleased as it means I have to count every panel to work out which row I am on and then the tital number as well. Think It will maybe stop me finsihing it!


So do I -it seems to be one of those achey 'lergies.
That is very sad that you may never finish the Gansey.
I wonder if she thought she was helping you!?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Happy Birthday to Onthewingsofadove and to London Girl.
> 
> Matthew got Sydney back from the printer today and a lovely set of cards as well.
> 
> ...


Doe he just use the same pencil all the time or different ones to help get the different 'colours'. They really are so good.

A GPS system with dementia is not too useful- and with my sense of direction i wouldn't know it was wrong! Yeah for a new one. Has DS1 heard about the job yet?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> jumping around here, finally my niece got to go home today, still has staples in and no decision yet on removing the little toe. but she is swearing off cigarettes, and her sister is also. i have worked hard and fast this wk, cause bj is taking off 7 days, we may actually get to take off and go somewhere.
> we have had rain last night and today, and the temp is cooler, thank goodness.
> jules the sweater is so pretty, you do such nice work.
> i am reading backwards and forward to try to catch up.


How lovely if you can get a break


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sorry you are having problems with your needles.
> 
> How cool that Vicky and the nurse discovered you are related, and that she was the first nurse to look after Maryanne!


Oddly DAvid remebered none of it- and yet I know he knew and I hav etold the story a few times. I often wonder if she will turn up at the occasional family thing when some of that branch of the family come to. But she hasn't so haven't seen her since then. We didn't even know there was a Maryanne anywhere in the family.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So do I -it seems to be one of those achey 'lergies.
> That is very sad that you may never finish the Gansey.
> I wonder if she thought she was helping you!?


She didn't think that I would want anything on it as I was not using it. I just happened to say that if I went away I would want my phone and she looked at me and said why? Becuase I need it to knit my gansey. Blank looks from her so I said look I'll show you. No app. Maybe just as well we were on a tram or I might have said more. But it was meant to be a short term loan until she got a new phone- not giving it to her-but she still hasn't after many months. She paid for insurance for the phone and about 5 months ago she lost the phone. So she is still paying insurance for a lost phone as well as using one that can be temperamental. But I'm not going to sort it out for her so she continues to not get around to doing anything about it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

StellaK said:


> There is another purpose for the photos. They will help the staff to know your mom and so make her care more personal. So it will make her room feel more like home.


This is a good idea Cathy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

super drawing mathew - the nose does look wet. will be fun watching him draw during the kap.

happy birthday to london girl. --- sam



pacer said:


> Happy Birthday to Onthewingsofadove and to London Girl.
> 
> Matthew got Sydney back from the printer today and a lovely set of cards as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she was a beauty. --- sam



Fan said:


> Julie,
> This is our much loved long haired tortie cat Pixy, 17 years old.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> jumping around here, finally my niece got to go home today, still has staples in and no decision yet on removing the little toe. but she is swearing off cigarettes, and her sister is also. i have worked hard and fast this wk, cause bj is taking off 7 days, we may actually get to take off and go somewhere.
> we have had rain last night and today, and the temp is cooler, thank goodness.
> jules the sweater is so pretty, you do such nice work.
> i am reading backwards and forward to try to catch up.


tons of healing energy zooming to surround your niece in warm healing energy. would the loss of her toe be because of her smoking? they have been showing some pretty scary advertisements having real smokers talk about what it has done to their life - lost limbs - etc.

hope you and bj get to go away for seven days - you will never want to come home. lol --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

stella - good to see you - how are you and what are you up to? --- sam



StellaK said:


> There is another purpose for the photos. They will help the staff to know your mom and so make her care more personal. So it will make her room feel more like home.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what are hit and miss engines? --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Page 78 and I am caught up for the night. Been spending a lot of time sewing for KAP surprises. I am going to skip knitting group tomorrow so I can get some more done. Then off for the weekend as soon as DH gets home from work. I will be able to do some of what I need to while we are gone. It should be a fun, fairly relaxing weekend, for me, at least. DH will be busy playing with antique hit and miss engines while I watch! And I will get to spend some time with my cousin, too.
> 
> I can't believe KAP is so close! I am getting excited to see everyone. I will try to get the laptop on line while at KAP, so if anyone has skype, send me a pm if you want to try it at KAP.
> 
> Good night everyone.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you Sam our cat Pixy was special. Well the question earlier about Bagheera the panther has led me on a special trip down memory lane, this afternoon, I found the books inherited from my mother, and am now reading The Jungle Book 1939 print. I have three by Rudyard Kipling, Kim, Rewards and Faeries, and The Jungle Book. They were all inscribed on front page and were gifts from my grandad to grandma, and later from grandma to my mother. Very special and the writing is old fashioned English and I'm loving reading it again, and looking at the old pictures throughout. They are in very good condition for their age, and I will hand them down to family one day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They won't do it at all . There is some good news today he is better than he was . Breathing a lot better so they are hoping to take the chest drain out later to day and are trying to wean him off the oxygen also hoping to put the line in Thursday if he continues to recover . He has started eating again and making conversation
> Sonja


So glad that he is doing much better, hoping that he continues to improve so that they can get the drain out and the line in.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Mom is having a cardioversion done today. My understanding is that if you have a leak it won't last, but oh well. She doesn't want anything invasive and considered a pacemaker invasive, so I have to do the wait and see too. Hopefully it will help her have a regular heartbeat for a while longer this time. She should be having it done right now!!! Waiting by the phone to hear from Sis. My baby brother is there with mom too, so she has two of the sweetest people I know with her.


I hope that it works for her and that it works for a quite sometime. It's too bad that she doesn't want the pacemaker, but it is her decision, the waiting and seeing is the hardest part, isn't it. So glad that your DS & DB are with her. 
Hope that you are feeling much better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I really must get off here. Have to meet DH at the auto-repair as the check engine light is on. Hope it isn't anything major. More than likely something simple.
> 
> Carol/Cmaliza, we are getting some rain, probably thanks to the storms you suffered through. Last night we had clouds that were trying to form some big funnels, but thankfully, they never touched down and dissipated. Thundering now and rain. My plants can sure use it. This isn't as scary as what you went through.
> 
> Before I get off I have to tell you about my lovely drive last night. I am often my DH's personal GPS. He is a very focused person and not a good multi-tasker, so if he is talking and driving, I often don't hear what he is saying as I am busy doing the passenger driving/GPS thing. Mind you, he is talking to me. Lately I've been using Poledra's suggestion of knitting in the car and not paying attention or closing my eyes. Last night as we went past the road toward the area where we live, we kept going straight. We went through almost 2 counties before DH realized he didn't know where we were. I loved it. If I'd asked to go for a drive, he would have been too busy. Went through small towns and almost ended up at Sodus Bay, NY. If we had made it that far I would have asked for supper at a restaurant along the lake at the bay. He was fine about it and got a good laugh out of it along with me and I thanked him for the beautiful drive. Mind you, even though I multi-task, I can't drive and talk well either.


 :lol: And because you were relaxed, knitting, you got to enjoy it properly, I'm so glad that you had a wonderful ride, David and I go for rides often, he's finally realized that I can knit, listen to him, and enjoy the scenery all at the same time. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I will continue to keep them in my prayers. I think I would trust the tests, and the morning sickness, before I would trust the ER blood work!


Thank you, I tend to agree, but it's all in Gods hands, just so I eventually get at least one *healthy* grandbaby, I'll be happy. 
And on Monday, my birthday, I heard from a very close family friend, she's Christophers' age, but lived with us on and off for several years, she's family to us, she got mad at us and I haven't heard anything from her for 3 years, she sent me a message and we are talking again, love her to death, but she had some growing up and maturing to do and I couldn't help her do it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Took my embroidery machine into the store today; it took the guy 5 minutes to repair it and thank goodness the warranty covered it. YEA!!!
> 
> DH left for Savannah, GA this morning to work on a small job. He will be home Wed. evening or Thursday. It is about a 4 hour drive.
> 
> Sending prayers and positive energy to Sonja, Cathy, and Poledra's DDIL and any others in need.


That's wonderful news, so glad that it was such a fast easy fix, and under warranty too, doesn't get better than that. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i wonder about her also - she was having quite a lot of trouble with her back the last we heard from her. --- sam


That is what I remembered too. I hope that she is doing better, I should try to find her facebook page.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> it is a quick trip between napoleon and definace on sr24 - four lane the whole way. --- sam


I'll make a note of that, thank you. 

Okay, I'm going to head to bed and finish getting caught up in the morning before taking my Aunt to her eye appt. 
Have a great night all!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I'll make a note of that, thank you.
> 
> Okay, I'm going to head to bed and finish getting caught up in the morning before taking my Aunt to her eye appt.
> Have a great night all!!!


Good night Kaye from a lovely morning here 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

P


pacer said:


> Happy Birthday to Onthewingsofadove and to London Girl.
> 
> Matthew got Sydney back from the printer today and a lovely set of cards as well.
> 
> ...


 Glad your doctors appointment went well Mary 
That was thoughtful of your son to get you a new gps system ours drives me mad I end up telling it to shut up . I can here it in my head now saying Recalculating when I take a different turning to what it's told me but it always seems to show the long route I only usually put it on when I get to a busy city to help me get to where I want to be 
Mathews drawing is looking great reminds me a bit of mishka she has them eyebrow markings now because of her summer coat 
Look forward to seeing more pictures as the drawing progresses
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> I hadn't realized how much I need being outdoors til I got sick again. I am hungering to take a trip to Lone Pine or Bishop and just sit by a stream watching the mountains. I did sit outside some this morning and afternoon. I miss our morning walks so much. Maybe tomorrow we could take a short walk.
> Did spend about an hour sorting stash. Who comes in and tangles all that yarn I had untangled before storing?


Hope you feel better soon Joy so you can get back out on your walks 
Just sitting outside can make you feel better and at least you got a job done and out the way till the elves come and mess all your yarns up again 😄
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> She didn't think that I would want anything on it as I was not using it. I just happened to say that if I went away I would want my phone and she looked at me and said why? Becuase I need it to knit my gansey. Blank looks from her so I said look I'll show you. No app. Maybe just as well we were on a tram or I might have said more. But it was meant to be a short term loan until she got a new phone- not giving it to her-but she still hasn't after many months. She paid for insurance for the phone and about 5 months ago she lost the phone. So she is still paying insurance for a lost phone as well as using one that can be temperamental. But I'm not going to sort it out for her so she continues to not get around to doing anything about it.


The joys of parenting!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Sam our cat Pixy was special. Well the question earlier about Bagheera the panther has led me on a special trip down memory lane, this afternoon, I found the books inherited from my mother, and am now reading The Jungle Book 1939 print. I have three by Rudyard Kipling, Kim, Rewards and Faeries, and The Jungle Book. They were all inscribed on front page and were gifts from my grandad to grandma, and later from grandma to my mother. Very special and the writing is old fashioned English and I'm loving reading it again, and looking at the old pictures throughout. They are in very good condition for their age, and I will hand them down to family one day.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> And we have had a lovely warm sunny one although we have just had a heavy downpour about 10 minutes ago but it can rain all it want at night
> We have been quite lucky this summer so far but I know poor Kate and lots of Scotland have had a terrible summer hopefully August will turn out nice and sunny for them


It was OK until 2 weeks ago and it started to rain and doesnt know when to stop 😟


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Good night Kaye from a lovely morning here
> Sonja


Some more Summer? It has been bad in Eastern Scotland.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Pacer, Matthew's drawing is so delicate and the nose does look wet to me, too. Congratulate he for me, please.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Fan said:


> Julie,
> This is our much loved long haired tortie cat Pixy, 17 years old.


One very handsome cat.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> It was OK until 2 weeks ago and it started to rain and doesnt know when to stop 😟


We had two days of constant summer rain at the beginning of last week but it was warm with it and then lucky for us it stopped . Looks ok this morning just some light fluffy clouds supposed to reach 22 so should be a nice day 
Hope you get a nice day too 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some more Summer? It has been bad in Eastern Scotland.


Yes and by listening to the weather yesterday I think they had more rain 
The poor kids there will be going back to school soon as well


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes and by listening to the weather yesterday I think they had more rain
> The poor kids there will be going back to school soon as well


I was talking, this morning, with my friend Pamela, from my first school- she was saying it has been terrible for the garden. Maybe Summer will happen when school starts!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> I hadn't realized how much I need being outdoors til I got sick again. I am hungering to take a trip to Lone Pine or Bishop and just sit by a stream watching the mountains. I did sit outside some this morning and afternoon. I miss our morning walks so much. Maybe tomorrow we could take a short walk.
> Did spend about an hour sorting stash. Who comes in and tangles all that yarn I had untangled before storing?


I do understand. I do miss my daily walk when I am not well or it is too wet.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sonja, it has stopped raining but I can't say much more&#128533;


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so happy that Dianna is happy for us to continue to follow her blog, and copy from it.


Me too, and a lovely poem also.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey as it is now- five tiers of the large motifs completed.11 1/2 cm's up from the split.


It looks wonderful. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> a whole page of me - everyone has left me - boo hoo. --- sam


Aaaw poor Sam. LOL We still love you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Aaaw poor Sam. LOL We still love you.


Hello Cathy was today the day your mum was moving to her new home ? 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes and by listening to the weather yesterday I think they had more rain
> The poor kids there will be going back to school soon as well


Looking a bit cloudy, but dry at the moment, although it poured most of the night. Yes our kids have one more week then they are back in school...they've had no summer at all! :thumbdown:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Knowing my luck it is likely to be a bit longer- my glands are up in my throat- and my right ear feels odd!
> Spring is not far away, as the days lengthen. Technically with the end of August.
> My old school friend Pam up in Daviot, near Inverurie, was saying this morning that it is their worst summer since records were kept.
> The Geese know!


Feel better soon Julie. I hope you manage to shake it off before it takes hold.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I didn't realize that your mom is legally blind. I am sorry. I am glad you are taking some of her things, as it will make it much easier on her to have familiar things around her.


Dont be sorry! That is why I said LOL in my post, most of you wouldnt know that she is vision impaired. I will take some familiar things in for her tomorrow.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well mum is officially at the new place. She was given quite a welcome.... manager, nurses, kitchen staff all came to her room to welcome her. There was a lovely bunch of rosebuds in a vase in her room and also a box of chocolates. I was fighting tears, they were all very nice.
Poor mum though is just sooo exhausted though. She was also pretty agitated today also. I have rung them this evening to see how she is and they tell me she is settled.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Me too, and a lovely poem also.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It looks wonderful. :thumbup:


Thanks, Cathy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Feel better soon Julie. I hope you manage to shake it off before it takes hold.


Wish I would! Things are already going green, which does not augur well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well mum is officially at the new place. She was given quite a welcome.... manager, nurses, kitchen staff all came to her room to welcome her. There was a lovely bunch of rosebuds in a vase in her room and also a box of chocolates. I was fighting tears, they were all very nice.
> Poor mum though is just sooo exhausted though. She was also pretty agitated today also. I have rung them this evening to see how she is and they tell me she is settled.


It is so hard to know which way things will work out, when she has already been confused, the move would seem likely to upset her again, I do sincerely hope tonight's 'settled' response continues, for your sake and for Mum. I am not surprised you were teary, that was a lovely gesture.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

StellaK said:


> There is another purpose for the photos. They will help the staff to know your mom and so make her care more personal. So it will make her room feel more like home.


I hadnt thought of that. Good idea. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Julie do hope you don't stay unwell for too long.
> Th egansey really does look good.
> I lent MAryanne my old phone which had the sttich counter I was using for my gansey on. She went through and dleted all my apps and thus my sttich counter. Not too pleased as it means I have to count every panel to work out which row I am on and then the tital number as well. Think It will maybe stop me finsihing it!


 :thumbdown: Oh gosh thats no good.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is so hard to know which way things will work out, when she has already been confused, the move would seem likely to upset her again, I do sincerely hope tonight's 'settled' response continues, for your sake and for Mum. I am not surprised you were teary, that was a lovely gesture.


It was. They all seem so very nice. I will stay longer tomorrow morning so I can see how things work, I will even take my crocheting....

I popped into mums unit on the way home and just pretty much stood there saying to myself... where will I start? What can I do with her stuff?
Then went and visited one of her neighbours, she came and had a look and wants a couple of items. Yeah, that is a good start!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It was. They all seem so very nice. I will stay longer tomorrow morning so I can see how things work, I will even take my crocheting....
> 
> I popped into mums unit on the way home and just pretty much stood there saying to myself... where will I start? What can I do with her stuff?
> Then went and visited one of her neighbours, she came and had a look and wants a couple of items. Yeah, that is a good start!


Hopefully that will continue- finding new homes for Mum's possessions, easily. I am still sorting thins that belonged to Dad, and he's been gone 5 years now. Alastair still has a lot also in his spare garage.
So glad you feel you may be able to work on the rug.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am starting to see the cone, where the wool is wound round, not far to go now, and I will be joining in the next cone- there have been no knots or ends, in the whole 500g. It has been satisfying working with such good yarn.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Good morning, all. 

The house is so quiet this morning and DGGD does not come today. Her grandmother is finally having a day off from work. Yea!! for them.

I still have 2 gallon bags of sliced beets to dry today, so I'd better get them started.

Be careful and play nicely together. I'll try to check in later.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Well mum is officially at the new place. She was given quite a welcome.... manager, nurses, kitchen staff all came to her room to welcome her. There was a lovely bunch of rosebuds in a vase in her room and also a box of chocolates. I was fighting tears, they were all very nice.
> Poor mum though is just sooo exhausted though. She was also pretty agitated today also. I have rung them this evening to see how she is and they tell me she is settled.


That was really nice of them to make her so welcome . I am not surprised you had tears in your eyes hopefully she will get more settled and with a few of her things around her that might help . I thought that was a good tip from Stella 
Would never have thought of it myself 
Hope things start to improve now for your mum 
Take care Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Good morning, all.
> 
> The house is so quiet this morning and DGGD does not come today. Her grandmother is finally having a day off from work. Yea!! for them.
> 
> ...


Hope you have a lovely peaceful day Joy 
Enjoy the quiet while you can 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That was really nice of them to make her so welcome . I am not surprised you had tears in your eyes hopefully she will get more settled and with a few of her things around her that might help . I thought that was a good tip from Stella
> Would never have thought of it myself
> Hope things start to improve now for your mum
> Take care Sonja


I will thanks. I have been trying to concentrate on crocheting but its not working for me. Too many things in my head! There is rubbish on the tv so I have the cricket on just for some background noise. I dont follow it and not even looking at it. LOL But I just wanted something on that isnt a reality show or violent. :roll:

How are things with you?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What fun you are going to have upcycling these. 


RookieRetiree said:


> Here are two photos of the jewelry tiles that my sister brought along from FL to share with her two daughters, our sister from Arkansas and me when she came up here for the family reunion.
> 
> If anyone has ideas about them --- our would like some of these tiles, please let me know. You may be able to see that some of the tiles have been glued into trivets, cuff links (anyone still wear them?), tie tacs (same question?) and rings. There are some earring wires and button backs in the box so that's where I'll start. I'll also make some of the larger ones into shawl pins and refrigerator magnets. The smaller ones will be the earrings and stitch markers (if I can successfully drill holes in them). Does anyone know of a website or store where jewelry backs for pendants, rings, earrings, etc. are sold in bulk?
> 
> Thanks so much.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I can't think of any explanation that would qualify as legit. They weren't dead....

Brantley is due home from Savannah before nightfall today. Can't wait for him to get here. A friend sent him a post (his wife is a nurse) that said a noro-virus was attacking hikers on the Appalachian trail. The sympton (initially) sounded like what Brantley had.



thewren said:


> that has to be hurtful to you also to see brantley so hurt. i think he as least needs an explanation as to why they did not come back for him. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We have to lock the doors whether we are here or not. Sad state of affairs. Thankful I have such protective dogs too.


thewren said:


> when i was little daddy always hung the key beside the back door when we left. sure wouldn't do that now although i don't think i have ever locked my door here. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry your coming down with a cold. I have had a headache for almost 2 days myself and spent most of the time sleeping. Up this morning as it isn't quite as intense. Have to get back to the sewing machine today so trying to ignore it. Hope you feel better soon dear Julie.



Lurker 2 said:


> I wish in some ways I had got back into Scouts- but a bit late now. I think I made a better choice second time round for husbands- despite all that has happened.
> I am giving myself a bit of a break from knitting- I am coming down with a cold- and am a little head-achey.
> Jean has asked for Alice Starmore's Filey design for the yoke and sleeve- you can look those up on Ravelry- it is a lot less complex- but I am thinking of doing a patterned cuff.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You certainly are!


Normaedern said:


> Here in rural Wales we still don't. I think we are very fortunate.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wish I would! Things are already going green, which does not augur well.


Not a good sign :thumbdown:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sugar, that must have been very emotional for you. I do hope your Mum does continue to settle.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Matthew's new drawing is really looking amazing; agree the nose looks wet. Hope Sydney behaved at the printers! LOL

So glad the doc appointment went well. Have held you in prayer that it would.

Glad you also got a new GPS.....got a chuckle out of you describing the old one.



pacer said:


> Happy Birthday to Onthewingsofadove and to London Girl.
> 
> Matthew got Sydney back from the printer today and a lovely set of cards as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pixy was beautiful.


Fan said:


> Julie,
> This is our much loved long haired tortie cat Pixy, 17 years old.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I tend to agree, but it's all in Gods hands, just so I eventually get at least one *healthy* grandbaby, I'll be happy.
> And on Monday, my birthday, I heard from a very close family friend, she's Christophers' age, but lived with us on and off for several years, she's family to us, she got mad at us and I haven't heard anything from her for 3 years, she sent me a message and we are talking again, love her to death, but she had some growing up and maturing to do and I couldn't help her do it.


How womnderful to be talking again to your 'daughter'.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well mum is officially at the new place. She was given quite a welcome.... manager, nurses, kitchen staff all came to her room to welcome her. There was a lovely bunch of rosebuds in a vase in her room and also a box of chocolates. I was fighting tears, they were all very nice.
> Poor mum though is just sooo exhausted though. She was also pretty agitated today also. I have rung them this evening to see how she is and they tell me she is settled.


A positive sounding start for her there- hopefully it goes as well as the start indicates it might.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well mum is officially at the new place. She was given quite a welcome.... manager, nurses, kitchen staff all came to her room to welcome her. There was a lovely bunch of rosebuds in a vase in her room and also a box of chocolates. I was fighting tears, they were all very nice.
> Poor mum though is just sooo exhausted though. She was also pretty agitated today also. I have rung them this evening to see how she is and they tell me she is settled.


So glad your mom is now settled into the new place and that she was given a hero's welcome. I hope that kind of attention remains. I'm sure it was unsettling for her - that's to be expected. I think I cried every day on the way home when visiting my mom after she went to a nursing home. It's a tough by necessary thing to experience. Hugs.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It was. They all seem so very nice. I will stay longer tomorrow morning so I can see how things work, I will even take my crocheting....
> 
> I popped into mums unit on the way home and just pretty much stood there saying to myself... where will I start? What can I do with her stuff?
> Then went and visited one of her neighbours, she came and had a look and wants a couple of items. Yeah, that is a good start!


That's a very good start - you know that the neighbor will cherish anything that was your Mom's. That's where we started with our Mom's things.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I will thanks. I have been trying to concentrate on crocheting but its not working for me. Too many things in my head! There is rubbish on the tv so I have the cricket on just for some background noise. I dont follow it and not even looking at it. LOL But I just wanted something on that isnt a reality show or violent. :roll:
> 
> How are things with you?


I was going to comment that the cricket is making our effort last test look good (and it was pretty pathetic then).


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am starting to see the cone, where the wool is wound round, not far to go now, and I will be joining in the next cone- there have been no knots or ends, in the whole 500g. It has been satisfying working with such good yarn.


That does look like beautiful yarn and you're creating a thing of beauty with it --- did you mention the yarn brand and fiber content? If so, I've missed it, and could you list it again? I love that color and think it shows off the motifs very well. It's to be treasured for a very long time.

I hope you're beginning to feel better, but if things are turning green as you mentioned, that may indicate an infection in need of antibiotic help. Get better soon and hope it's not what we had going around here that took a good 3 weeks to see any relief.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well mum is officially at the new place. She was given quite a welcome.... manager, nurses, kitchen staff all came to her room to welcome her. There was a lovely bunch of rosebuds in a vase in her room and also a box of chocolates. I was fighting tears, they were all very nice.
> Poor mum though is just sooo exhausted though. She was also pretty agitated today also. I have rung them this evening to see how she is and they tell me she is settled.


How nice of them all to come to welcome her. :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Good morning, all.
> 
> The house is so quiet this morning and DGGD does not come today. Her grandmother is finally having a day off from work. Yea!! for them.
> 
> ...


You have quite a day ahead of you. I hope your hand it all better. I remember our beet stained hands when they were all ready in the garden. We didn't worry about plastic gloves back then...and beside every body at church had the same colored hands.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What fun you are going to have upcycling these.


I think everyone at KAP should get in on the fun -- don't you?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pacer - Delighted to hear that it's probably just eczema, Mary.
Julie & Gwen (& anyone else feeling under the weather) - Get better soon!
Onthewingsofadove - Happy belated birthday.
OhioJoy - Enjoy your day of 'peace'! :lol: 
Sonja - I hope today is a good day for you too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It's so heartening to hear of the coming together stories here. Darowil, love the story of finding your long lost relative through unusual circumstances. 

Today is a very busy day plus we have DGS overnight. His Mom has several work phone calls with China and Japan so will be up at strange hours of the night for those.

I've figured out what I'm doing for the wall art and will now start the "final" project after knitting & crocheting several pieces from different doily patterns I've collected. I frogged all but one of the practice pieces - this last one will become a planter coaster. I'm finding this very interesting and not nearly as difficult as the dainty doilies have always suggested to me.

Saying prayers for all those in need and sending hugs and lots of love to all the beautiful friends.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sugarsugar, I am glad that your Mum had a good start to her new surroundings.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Julie do hope you don't stay unwell for too long.
> Th egansey really does look good.
> I lent MAryanne my old phone which had the sttich counter I was using for my gansey on. She went through and dleted all my apps and thus my sttich counter. Not too pleased as it means I have to count every panel to work out which row I am on and then the tital number as well. Think It will maybe stop me finsihing it!


 :thumbdown: on the deleted app


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonya, thank you. So elves are the culprit, of course.
Kaye, glad you and adopted daughter are back in touch.
Sugar, glad your mom had a special welcome and is settling in.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you have a lovely peaceful day Joy
> Enjoy the quiet while you can
> Sonja


Dear Sonja, you are so sweet to think of me and a peaceful day when there are so many needs all around both of us.. I am enjoying it so much; Tim and I are the only ones in the house for the first time in many days. I wish that there were some way I could help you carry the load on your shoulders just now. I know that prayers are important at any time but sometimes they seem so little compared to actual, physical help for a friend and sister.

So wish that we could bring the joy and fellowship of the KAP to your part of the world so that you could bask in the midst of it.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Rookie, I still have a couple of French cuffed shirts and one pair of gold cuff links from my dad and a pair that Don was gifted for being in the best man in his school friend's wedding. I wear them as often as possible. Looking forward to seeing your ''gifts'' at KAP AND you!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Yeah, Maya and I had half hour walk on desert. Fed the two horses carrots.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> She didn't think that I would want anything on it as I was not using it. I just happened to say that if I went away I would want my phone and she looked at me and said why? Becuase I need it to knit my gansey. Blank looks from her so I said look I'll show you. No app. Maybe just as well we were on a tram or I might have said more. But it was meant to be a short term loan until she got a new phone- not giving it to her-but she still hasn't after many months. She paid for insurance for the phone and about 5 months ago she lost the phone. So she is still paying insurance for a lost phone as well as using one that can be temperamental. But I'm not going to sort it out for her so she continues to not get around to doing anything about it.


I bet if you tell her you need your phone back, she will get around to sorting it out! There certainly isn't any point in paying the insurance and bill when you don't have the phone.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> This is a good idea Cathy


It will also help the staff know who might be visiting, and perhaps take note if someone they don't recognize stops by. Perhaps you can note on the photos what the relationship is to your mom. Like for your DD, DS, and little Serena, so they can put faces to relationships in their minds, and say "oh, look, your DGD & DGGD are here to visit."


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorry your coming down with a cold. I have had a headache for almost 2 days myself and spent most of the time sleeping. Up this morning as it isn't quite as intense. Have to get back to the sewing machine today so trying to ignore it. Hope you feel better soon dear Julie.


Thanks Gwen! It is not too bad this morning- I think the Apple Cider Vinegar helped- I better cut out milky drinks, I think.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Not a good sign :thumbdown:


It is odd to start a secondary infection so soon- but maybe it's been lurking longer than I realised.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> what are hit and miss engines? --- sam


Those big heavy cast iron engines with the flywheels on them that powered a lot of things before the new smaller engine came about. Let me see if I can find a pic real quick. I am not supposed to be on here!  :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I tend to agree, but it's all in Gods hands, just so I eventually get at least one *healthy* grandbaby, I'll be happy.
> And on Monday, my birthday, I heard from a very close family friend, she's Christophers' age, but lived with us on and off for several years, she's family to us, she got mad at us and I haven't heard anything from her for 3 years, she sent me a message and we are talking again, love her to death, but she had some growing up and maturing to do and I couldn't help her do it.


Absolutely agree on the healthy part!

Perhaps your friend has finally done some of that growing up, and what a nice birthday surprise!


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you for all the lovely birthday wishes yesterday. 
My life is so exciting that I spent my birthday driving into Sarnia (hour drive) and having a breast ultrasound (Mamogram looked suspicious) I picked up a hamburger at A&W and drove home.
I've got to stop doing all these exciting things or I'll burn out.

Trisha


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That does look like beautiful yarn and you're creating a thing of beauty with it --- did you mention the yarn brand and fiber content? If so, I've missed it, and could you list it again? I love that color and think it shows off the motifs very well. It's to be treasured for a very long time.
> 
> I hope you're beginning to feel better, but if things are turning green as you mentioned, that may indicate an infection in need of antibiotic help. Get better soon and hope it's not what we had going around here that took a good 3 weeks to see any relief.


It comes from Frangipani in Penzance Cornwall www.guernseywool.co.uk
It is worsted spun (NOT worsted weight) 100%pure new British Wool from Yorkshire. The colour is Crushed Raspberry, but the company will send out a little colour sample chart for free.
I certainly am hoping I am not in for a prolonged illness- I often end up with laryngitis.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Pacer - Delighted to hear that it's probably just eczema, Mary.
> Julie & Gwen (& anyone else feeling under the weather) - Get better soon!
> Onthewingsofadove - Happy belated birthday.
> OhioJoy - Enjoy your day of 'peace'! :lol:
> Sonja - I hope today is a good day for you too.


Thanks, Kate!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Yeah, Maya and I had half hour walk on desert. Fed the two horses carrots.


Fabulous! Trixie and I managed to go too. It stopped raining😊


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is odd to start a secondary infection so soon- but maybe it's been lurking longer than I realised.


Pleased you are a touch improved. Keep up the cider vinegar☺


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Those big heavy cast iron engines with the flywheels on them that powered a lot of things before the new smaller engine came about. Let me see if I can find a pic real quick. I am not supposed to be on here!  :lol:


DH loved this photo. He loves machines.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Trisha, I do hope the ultrasound is OK.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Pleased you are a touch improved. Keep up the cider vinegar☺


 :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> I will thanks. I have been trying to concentrate on crocheting but its not working for me. Too many things in my head! There is rubbish on the tv so I have the cricket on just for some background noise. I dont follow it and not even looking at it. LOL But I just wanted something on that isnt a reality show or violent. :roll:
> 
> How are things with you?


Son has finally got his drain out which he was getting a bit down about because they kept saying today and never did it but it's finally gone and he's up on his feet and and breathing better but they still haven't put the line in because they are still concerned about his temperature and I know they have been in contact with the other hospital they have also took another X-ray 
And that's as far as they have got . He is coughing a lot more now than he did 
So I suppose it's just hope that they put the line in as soon as possible 
Your TV sounds about as good as ours . They have reality shows about anything and all are rubbish 
Margaret won't be happy about the cricket as England are winning and might even win the ashes this match 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A joke from mjs:

A Polish man moved to the USA and married an American girl.

Although his English was not perfect, they got along very well.

One day he rushed into a lawyer's office and asked him to arrange a divorce for him.

The lawyer said that getting a divorce would depend on the circumstances, and asked him the following questions:


Have you any grounds?

Yes, an acre and half and nice little home.


No, I mean what is the foundation of this case?

It made of concrete.


I don't think you understand. Does either of you have a real grudge?

No, we have carport, and not need one.


I mean what are your relations like?

All my relations still in Poland .


Is there any infidelity in your marriage?

We have hi-fidelity stereo and good DVD player.


Does your wife beat you up?

No, I always up before her?


Is your wife a nagger?

No, she white.


Why do you want this divorce?

She going to kill me.


What makes you think that?

I got proof.


What kind of proof?

She going to poison me.

She buy a bottle at drugstore and put on shelf in bathroom.

I can read English pretty good, and it say:

|

|

|

|

|

|


POLISH REMOVER


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Son has finally got his drain out which he was getting a bit down about because they kept saying today and never did it but it's finally gone and he's up on his feet and and breathing better but they still haven't put the line in because they are still concerned about his temperature and I know they have been in contact with the other hospital they have also took another X-ray
> And that's as far as they have got . He is coughing a lot more now than he did
> So I suppose it's just hope that they put the line in as soon as possible
> Your TV sounds about as good as ours . They have reality shows about anything and all are rubbish
> ...


I've not heard much on the news about this round of cricket! England needs to win sometimes to keep it sporting.
So sorry your boy is coughing so badly.
Have you been able to keep knitting?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've not heard much on the news about this round of cricket! England needs to win sometimes to keep it sporting.
> So sorry your boy is coughing so badly.
> Have you been able to keep knitting?


That made me smile Julie I decided to pick up a dress I started before but nobody likes it but me , they don't like the multi colours but what do they know they're only men 😄
I've called it my fruit sundae dress just going to see if I can figure out if it looks good with or without a collar must admit I didn't think it through with the multi coloured yarn but I won't tell them that 
Do you want to take a look haven't finished and sleeves are not sewn in yet but you get the very colourful picture


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That made me smile Julie I decided to pick up a dress I started before but nobody likes it but me , they don't like the multi colours but what do they know they're only men 😄
> I've called it my fruit sundae dress just going to see if I can figure out if it looks good with or without a collar must admit I didn't think it through with the multi coloured yarn but I won't tell them that
> Do you want to take a look haven't finished and sleeves are not sewn in yet but you get the very colourful picture


Well I think it is a very pretty combination of colours, Sonja! And it has worked out as if you had planned it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sonja, I will keep up my prayers for you all.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Funny , Julie&#128512;


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sonja, they are only men. The dress is very pretty.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Sonja, they are only men. The dress is very pretty.


Agreed!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well I think it is a very pretty combination of colours, Sonja! And it has worked out as if you had planned it.


Now I've looked at the picture not to keen on the garter stitch should have done stockingnette stitch oh well . If I figure out how to do a collar that might detract from the garter stitch


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Sonja, I will keep up my prayers for you all.


Thank you Norma 
I agree about the dress but do you think it will be too much to make a pair of shoes out of the same yarn . Might need sunglasses 😎


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how wonderful is that - have fun reading them. --- sam



Fan said:


> Thank you Sam our cat Pixy was special. Well the question earlier about Bagheera the panther has led me on a special trip down memory lane, this afternoon, I found the books inherited from my mother, and am now reading The Jungle Book 1939 print. I have three by Rudyard Kipling, Kim, Rewards and Faeries, and The Jungle Book. They were all inscribed on front page and were gifts from my grandad to grandma, and later from grandma to my mother. Very special and the writing is old fashioned English and I'm loving reading it again, and looking at the old pictures throughout. They are in very good condition for their age, and I will hand them down to family one day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what motel are you staying at in napoleon? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I'll make a note of that, thank you.
> 
> Okay, I'm going to head to bed and finish getting caught up in the morning before taking my Aunt to her eye appt.
> Have a great night all!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - have you seen the baby clothes on today's "all free knitting" page? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> P
> 
> Glad your doctors appointment went well Mary
> That was thoughtful of your son to get you a new gps system ours drives me mad I end up telling it to shut up . I can here it in my head now saying Recalculating when I take a different turning to what it's told me but it always seems to show the long route I only usually put it on when I get to a busy city to help me get to where I want to be
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of quiet soothing energy cathy so you can relax and start taking care of yourself. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Well mum is officially at the new place. She was given quite a welcome.... manager, nurses, kitchen staff all came to her room to welcome her. There was a lovely bunch of rosebuds in a vase in her room and also a box of chocolates. I was fighting tears, they were all very nice.
> Poor mum though is just sooo exhausted though. She was also pretty agitated today also. I have rung them this evening to see how she is and they tell me she is settled.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

joy - what does one do with dried beets? did you make any beat chips? --- sam



jheiens said:


> Good morning, all.
> 
> The house is so quiet this morning and DGGD does not come today. Her grandmother is finally having a day off from work. Yea!! for them.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he definitely had a guardian angel. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I can't think of any explanation that would qualify as legit. They weren't dead....
> 
> Brantley is due home from Savannah before nightfall today. Can't wait for him to get here. A friend sent him a post (his wife is a nurse) that said a noro-virus was attacking hikers on the Appalachian trail. The sympton (initially) sounded like what Brantley had.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i remember those - lol --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Those big heavy cast iron engines with the flywheels on them that powered a lot of things before the new smaller engine came about. Let me see if I can find a pic real quick. I am not supposed to be on here!  :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you trisha - hope the report from the ultrasound is positively good. --- sam



Onthewingsofadove said:


> Thank you for all the lovely birthday wishes yesterday.
> My life is so exciting that I spent my birthday driving into Sarnia (hour drive) and having a breast ultrasound (Mamogram looked suspicious) I picked up a hamburger at A&W and drove home.
> I've got to stop doing all these exciting things or I'll burn out.
> 
> Trisha


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove, healing energy your way.
Julie, hope you get well soon.
Sonja, I love the dress. Very sweet.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

coughing helps to bring the phelgm (?) up if he has any - i know too much coughing can be tiring - i've been there. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Son has finally got his drain out which he was getting a bit down about because they kept saying today and never did it but it's finally gone and he's up on his feet and and breathing better but they still haven't put the line in because they are still concerned about his temperature and I know they have been in contact with the other hospital they have also took another X-ray
> And that's as far as they have got . He is coughing a lot more now than he did
> So I suppose it's just hope that they put the line in as soon as possible
> Your TV sounds about as good as ours . They have reality shows about anything and all are rubbish
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A joke from mjs:
> 
> A Polish man moved to the USA and married an American girl.
> 
> very funny julie - thanks for sharing. --- sam :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love the color sonja - what a great little dress - may be have a picture of it when it is finished please. some little girl is going to look all dressed up in that dress. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> That made me smile Julie I decided to pick up a dress I started before but nobody likes it but me , they don't like the multi colours but what do they know they're only men 😄
> I've called it my fruit sundae dress just going to see if I can figure out if it looks good with or without a collar must admit I didn't think it through with the multi coloured yarn but I won't tell them that
> Do you want to take a look haven't finished and sleeves are not sewn in yet but you get the very colourful picture


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought the garter stitch looked good. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Now I've looked at the picture not to keen on the garter stitch should have done stockingnette stitch oh well . If I figure out how to do a collar that might detract from the garter stitch


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you absolutely need shoes to match - and a purse. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Norma
> I agree about the dress but do you think it will be too much to make a pair of shoes out of the same yarn . Might need sunglasses 😎


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Thank you for all the lovely birthday wishes yesterday.
> My life is so exciting that I spent my birthday driving into Sarnia (hour drive) and having a breast ultrasound (Mamogram looked suspicious) I picked up a hamburger at A&W and drove home.
> I've got to stop doing all these exciting things or I'll burn out.
> 
> Trisha


Trisha - sure hope the ultrasound comes back as conclusively as clear!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Son has finally got his drain out which he was getting a bit down about because they kept saying today and never did it but it's finally gone and he's up on his feet and and breathing better but they still haven't put the line in because they are still concerned about his temperature and I know they have been in contact with the other hospital they have also took another X-ray
> And that's as far as they have got . He is coughing a lot more now than he did
> So I suppose it's just hope that they put the line in as soon as possible
> Your TV sounds about as good as ours . They have reality shows about anything and all are rubbish
> ...


I'm hoping that the coughing is a good thing and that it's getting the gunk out of his system. Keeping the prayers and hugs coming.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That made me smile Julie I decided to pick up a dress I started before but nobody likes it but me , they don't like the multi colours but what do they know they're only men 😄
> I've called it my fruit sundae dress just going to see if I can figure out if it looks good with or without a collar must admit I didn't think it through with the multi coloured yarn but I won't tell them that
> Do you want to take a look haven't finished and sleeves are not sewn in yet but you get the very colourful picture


I like the multi-colors.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

I


jheiens said:


> Dear Sonja, you are so sweet to think of me and a peaceful day when there are so many needs all around both of us.. I am enjoying it so much; Tim and I are the only ones in the house for the first time in many days. I wish that there were some way I could help you carry the load on your shoulders just now. I know that prayers are important at any time but sometimes they seem so little compared to actual, physical help for a friend and sister.
> 
> So wish that we could bring the joy and fellowship of the KAP to your part of the world so that you could bask in the midst of it.
> 
> Ohio Joy


You always say everything perfectly. My thoughts exactly. It is so nice to know that anytime of day I can reach out and someone is there.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, loved the joke. Can't wait to share that one.
Love the little dress. 
It is trying to rain, hope it does.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sugar sugar, Thoughts to you re mother, I understand your emotional turmoil as had to go through same myself putting my mum into a home.
I felt very guilty, but knew it was best for her and she got great care.
Julie The ACV is very good for sorting flu etc, am taking it every morning, as a tonic. I see there are two bad flu strains in NZ right now, potentially deadly so need to keep ourselves well. 
To you good folks who like my photo of our lady cat Pixy, thank you she was a treasured pet.
Sonja love the dress the colours are bright and fresh, very summery.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew would love to meet them. Will you bring them to the potluck on Saturday evening?


Yes, we are going to bring them as much as possible. 
They will love to meet him, Pico is a bit shy, but Ryssa will be all over him if he lets her, and nobody be shy about telling her NO, please, she really does know what the word means, although she tries to get around it anyway she can.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sonja, hope your son can get over this real soon. Continuing to send Healing Wishes his way.

Sassafras, so glad you are getting out for your walks again. I know how much you and your dog enjoy them.

Julie, sorry to hear you are getting a cold too. I'm going into my 3rd week now as started getting sick again just when I thought I was well. Seems to be the norm now. I know Rookie had a long siege too. That joke about Polish was soooo funny!

Darowil, see your app for a guernsey is gone. Imagine that is the counter. How awful. What a shame there was this misunderstanding and she deleted everything.

Poledra, glad you got to hear from a friend from the past and hoping all will be ok with DIL.

Oh Joy, enjoy your time off and sure hope your burn has healed now. What do you do with the dried beets and how do you dry them?

OntheWingsofaDove, Here's to good results with the ultrasound.

I won't be able to catch up but wanted to stop by and say hello to everyone. Got some work done today but not much. Trying to take care of myself and see if I can keep this cold from going into 4 weeks. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

The car repair wasn't small. Paid over $1000 yesterday and then got the call today that it will be a little over $600 for this work. Guess it isn't bad if you consider the car is over 13 yrs. old and things will go wrong now. A little bit of $$ shock.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just so you know, Mom couldn't get the cardio-version. Her heart rate was too slow so they put her on medication to raise it. I'm saddened as this is the sort of thing that kept happening to DH's dad until his heart just stopped.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sugarsugar, so glad your mom was welcomed royally to her new home. Glad that she had settled in ok when you called. Must be such a relief for you. Hope you are doing ok!!!!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> Doe he just use the same pencil all the time or different ones to help get the different 'colours'. They really are so good.
> 
> A GPS system with dementia is not too useful- and with my sense of direction i wouldn't know it was wrong! Yeah for a new one. Has DS1 heard about the job yet?


Matthew uses the same pencil the entire drawing. Ironically, he draws with a 2B mechanical pencil and he is picky about which ones I buy. He doesn't like to sharpen a pencil in mid drawing out of concern for what to do with the shavings and sometimes it gives a new look to the drawing instead of a consistent look. He likes to be in control of when a dark spot should appear in the drawing instead of a freshly sharpened pencil making a dark spot where it shouldn't be.

I haven't heard anything on the job situation for my DS#1. He works a lot of hours between the 2 jobs so we don't always see each other.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just so you know, Mom couldn't get the cardio-version. Her heart rate was too slow so they put her on medication to raise it. I'm saddened as this is the sort of thing that kept happening to DH's dad until his heart just stopped.


What a difficult year you are having. Sending Hugs to you and Bill. Take care and know that you are loved.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> That made me smile Julie I decided to pick up a dress I started before but nobody likes it but me , they don't like the multi colours but what do they know they're only men 😄
> I've called it my fruit sundae dress just going to see if I can figure out if it looks good with or without a collar must admit I didn't think it through with the multi coloured yarn but I won't tell them that
> Do you want to take a look haven't finished and sleeves are not sewn in yet but you get the very colourful picture


The dress is gorgeous! I do love the colors. I think you could make footwear to match as there will be a bit of a distance between the dress and the feet.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Now I've looked at the picture not to keen on the garter stitch should have done stockingnette stitch oh well . If I figure out how to do a collar that might detract from the garter stitch


You could add some type of embellishment in the garter stitch area and that would detract from it as well. Possibly a simple flower.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> You could add some type of embellishment in the garter stitch area and that would detract from it as well. Possibly a simple flower.


I was thinking that to Mary I have just been on a site and downloaded a load of lovely pattern ( think I'm obsessed with patterns ) and there was a few knitted flower patterns there to


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Norma
> I agree about the dress but do you think it will be too much to make a pair of shoes out of the same yarn . Might need sunglasses 😎


Probably but the dear who would wear it is at the age to carry it and not care😁


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think everyone at KAP should get in on the fun -- don't you?


Matthew would take a tile and just keep it on his desk to hold and think about. It is so cute seeing so many of last year's KAP gifts on his desk. What a wonderful thing KAP is to him and he treasures our gifts. So glad that I registered him as a knitter or I would not have any of my own treasures from everyone. He enjoyed learning to dye alpaca last year and now he gets to try out Kumihimo (sp?) this year.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Now I've looked at the picture not to keen on the garter stitch should have done stockingnette stitch oh well . If I figure out how to do a collar that might detract from the garter stitch


Call it your prototype!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> The car repair wasn't small. Paid over $1000 yesterday and then got the call today that it will be a little over $600 for this work. Guess it isn't bad if you consider the car is over 13 yrs. old and things will go wrong now. A little bit of $$ shock.


Ouch!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Onthewingsofadove, healing energy your way.
> Julie, hope you get well soon.
> Sonja, I love the dress. Very sweet.


I am hoping it will be short-lived.
So glad you got out into the desert today!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Doe he just use the same pencil all the time or different ones to help get the different 'colours'. They really are so good.


DD prefers the mechanical pencils, where I find sharpening pencils to be very satisfying! (I know I'm odd. heh) My pencils do have to have a certain feel to the lead when writing, however, or I'll chuck them out (well, I usually give them away).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > A joke from mjs:
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That made me smile Julie I decided to pick up a dress I started before but nobody likes it but me , they don't like the multi colours but what do they know they're only men 😄
> I've called it my fruit sundae dress just going to see if I can figure out if it looks good with or without a collar must admit I didn't think it through with the multi coloured yarn but I won't tell them that


I like it!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I bet if you tell her you need your phone back, she will get around to sorting it out! There certainly isn't any point in paying the insurance and bill when you don't have the phone.


If she's been paying insurance, doesn't that cover loss? If so, she could use it to replace her phone, couldn't she?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Julie, loved the joke. Can't wait to share that one.
> Love the little dress.
> It is trying to rain, hope it does.


We seldom see mjs here now, sadly- but I like the jokes she sends me!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Also sending good thoughts for the mums and any others in need of healing--seems to be that "other time of the year" when something goes round (and with school starting, oh, fresh germs for everyone soon). :roll:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> tons of healing energy zooming to surround your niece in warm healing energy. would the loss of her toe be because of her smoking? they have been showing some pretty scary advertisements having real smokers talk about what it has done to their life - lost limbs - etc.
> 
> hope you and bj get to go away for seven days - you will never want to come home. lol --- sam


My FIL has lost some toes do to smoking. He finally gave it up after many years. He use to sneak cigarettes until the doctor pulled out an x-ray of MIL's lungs and showed FIL what he was doing to his wife. FIL's lungs were better than MIL. That is when he finally quit. He didn't think he was hurting her and he was. At least you know he cares about his wife.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> DD prefers the mechanical pencils, where I find sharpening pencils to be very satisfying! (I know I'm odd. heh) My pencils do have to have a certain feel to the lead when writing, however, or I'll chuck them out (well, I usually give them away).


I have seen Matthew snap a mechanical pencil in half when he got mad at one for making a permanent mark on his drawing that he couldn't correct. He was able to hide that mark but it still bothered him. I would rather him take his frustration out on a pencil than a person or an animal.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Sugar sugar, Thoughts to you re mother, I understand your emotional turmoil as had to go through same myself putting my mum into a home.
> I felt very guilty, but knew it was best for her and she got great care.
> Julie The ACV is very good for sorting flu etc, am taking it every morning, as a tonic. I see there are two bad flu strains in NZ right now, potentially deadly so need to keep ourselves well.
> To you good folks who like my photo of our lady cat Pixy, thank you she was a treasured pet.
> Sonja love the dress the colours are bright and fresh, very summery.


Yes, that has been on the news, I don't seem to have a temperature, though I've not actually checked, worst in Christchurch. Weather is not too bad currently. 
I am glad looking back that I was able to have my Mum at home with us, there was a lot of help available at the time, but she died only 9 months later, and was only 75- not in her 90's as is Cathy's Mum.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sonja, hope your son can get over this real soon. Continuing to send Healing Wishes his way.
> 
> Sassafras, so glad you are getting out for your walks again. I know how much you and your dog enjoy them.
> 
> ...


As am I sorry your cold has lingered so long! Hoping it clears soon.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pacer and Sorienna, I think writing/drawing tools are so personal. I always feel it's a treat to buy a special pen or pencil.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, healing energy. So sorry the cold is hanging on this long.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cathy...So happy that Mum is settled and the staff was so wonderful. It is difficult putting family members in nursing homes, but sometimes that is best for the patient as well as the families. With you being there frequently, the staff will know that she is loved and cherished. Their care will be held accountable with family being there.

Joy...Enjoy your day with Tim. Sounds like DGGD is progressing in a positive direction with your guidance. She is actually able to experience love and someone who truly cares about others. Your love for Tim is a great example of that to her. Is Tim going to be a senior this year?

Julie...Hoping you will feel better soon.

Tami...Enjoy your weekend get away. I hope the weather is awesome for you.

I found out today that I have the weekend off from work. I will stay home and get some things done here since I will be gone all of next weekend again. Matthew's drawing is coming along and I just want to cuddle with the little guy he is drawing. He says I can show a picture later.

Sassafras...So glad you could get out for a walk and even feed the horse a carrot. 

Gwen...Hoping the headache clears up and you can enjoy some time with Brantley before beginning your drive north. So looking forward to seeing you and Marianne. Will your daughter be able to come along this year? It would be great to meet her.

Betty...If you are reading along, I am praying for you to feel better. If you have a good day, please don't feel that you need to super clean the house and then feel awful again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Cathy...So happy that Mum is settled and the staff was so wonderful. It is difficult putting family members in nursing homes, but sometimes that is best for the patient as well as the families. With you being there frequently, the staff will know that she is loved and cherished. Their care will be held accountable with family being there.
> 
> Joy...Enjoy your day with Tim. Sounds like DGGD is progressing in a positive direction with your guidance. She is actually able to experience love and someone who truly cares about others. Your love for Tim is a great example of that to her. Is Tim going to be a senior this year?
> 
> ...


Thanks, Pacer!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not that i want to tempt anyone . . . . . . . --- sam

72 Hour Clearance Sale on Yarn, Fiber and a little bit of everything!

Yarn, Fiber and Anything else you can think of sale prices as low as 90% off!
We need to make room for fall, so we are having a

72 hour online clearance sale.

Huge variety of items are on sale.

Find yarns you never thought you would ever find in the Bargain Bin.
Yarns and accessories marked down as low as 90% off. 
Once these deals are gone they are gone so shop early and often.
Sale valid for online sales only (remember local customers can order online and choose in store pickup.)

New yarns are being added to the sale every hour!

Don't forget to share with your friends and forward this email...

After you place your order, Of Course!

Also check out this link to an Associated Press article 
which Rachel contributed to. Its all about how spinning is making a comeback.

Please Note: Clearance sales are final. No returns or exchanges

However always call us if you are not 100% satisfied with your items and Laurie, Jenna, Rachel G, Karin, Karly, or Rachel R will be here to help you.

Sale ends at Midnight PST On Saturday 8/8

The Paradise Fibers Family

http://www.paradisefibers.com/?utm_source=Paradise+Fibers&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=6016955_Clearance+Blowout&utm_content=HomePageFooter&dm_i=22N5,3KYPN,ETF6K9,CUYV2,1


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy daralene - get lots of rest. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Sonja, hope your son can get over this real soon. Continuing to send Healing Wishes his way.
> 
> Sassafras, so glad you are getting out for your walks again. I know how much you and your dog enjoy them.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew would take a tile and just keep it on his desk to hold and think about. It is so cute seeing so many of last year's KAP gifts on his desk. What a wonderful thing KAP is to him and he treasures our gifts. So glad that I registered him as a knitter or I would not have any of my own treasures from everyone. He enjoyed learning to dye alpaca last year and now he gets to try out Kumihimo (sp?) this year.


He'll have several sizes to collect for his desk.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Pacer and Sorienna, I think writing/drawing tools are so personal. I always feel it's a treat to buy a special pen or pencil.


I always like to have a special pen when I'm starting a new project. Quirky that way!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Daralene and Betty - hope you are both feeling better soon. Also sending out healing thoughts to Sassafrass, Julie, Gwen and Cheryl and all who are ailing. Special prayers for Sonja and family.

I have my bag all packed for the Midwest Stitches Show tomorrow. I'm taking two classes so have my homework all set in separate bags. I, of course, am taking along a bigger bag in case some yarn wants to jump into my bag. I'll try to get on here again on Saturday.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> He'll have several sizes to collect for his desk.


I am sure he will love that.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have a great time and buy lots of yarn. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Daralene and Betty - hope you are both feeling better soon. Also sending out healing thoughts to Sassafrass, Julie, Gwen and Cheryl and all who are ailing. Special prayers for Sonja and family.
> 
> I have my bag all packed for the Midwest Stitches Show tomorrow. I'm taking two classes so have my homework all set in separate bags. I, of course, am taking along a bigger bag in case some yarn wants to jump into my bag. I'll try to get on here again on Saturday.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> joy - what does one do with dried beets? did you make any beat chips? --- sam


When reconstituted, the beets can be pickled, cooked until warm and served with butter, or turned into Harvard beets. If you're not familiar with that dish, it is very much like pickled beets but with cornstarch to thicken the liquid into a clear sauce.

The main reason for dehydrating them is that I can store them in a plastic bag in the fridge and have them right at hand and didn't need to heat up the house by canning them in the pressure canner--requiring the washing of many jars, lids and rings while minding DGGD at the same time. Besides, I am 72 and don't sleep as well as I used to when younger; and canning IS hard work!! (Besides, I've just about run out of flat canning lids which now cost $2.50 for a pakage of 12 flat lids.)

One year when Susan was just a babe, I put up 52 pints by myself. Later that year when Don's company was on strike at Christmas time, I gave lots of them as gifts to family and friends who did not put up their own.

Tim, Don, and DGGD will eat them readily. DGGD was mooching slivers while I was slicing them yesterday. She had never seen or tasted them other than seasoned or from a can. She liked them very much.

The last 3 trays are still in the dehydrator and also put 4 pints of cooked, sliced beets in the freezer. It takes almost as long to thaw the beets as it does to rehydrate them.

The thinner bits that were left over from filling the driers again today went back into the pickled beets I made yesterday. Now we have another quart for the weekend's meals.

I've restarted the wingspan and am about half way through the first ''span''.

Looking forward to seeing you all at KAP next week.

Take care.
Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.antiquepatternlibrary.org/html/warm/6-DA006.htm

You may remember that I've playing around with doing some knitted and crocheted doilies to use as a wallhanging. While searching the internet, PinTerest, Ravelry, Craftsy, etc. I ran across this booklet. It may be beyond my skills at the moment, but I'm getting ready to dive in and decipher the different terminology and techniques. I find it interesting that so many of doilies are made and sewn together at the end; it will be challenge to see if I can translate the patterns to knitting in the round.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Ohio Joy, I had to google for beets, as wasn't sure of different terminology, and they are what we call Beetroot. Yum! A friend made some Beetroot Relish and it was delicious. Must get her recipe and try it. Enjoy your special knit get together sounds like lots of fun.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

My hand has healed very nicely and has been no trouble for several days now. Thanks for prayers and concern.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Thank you for all the lovely birthday wishes yesterday.
> My life is so exciting that I spent my birthday driving into Sarnia (hour drive) and having a breast ultrasound (Mamogram looked suspicious) I picked up a hamburger at A&W and drove home.
> I've got to stop doing all these exciting things or I'll burn out.
> 
> Trisha


Sounds a very exciting day- hopefully the excitement will come with a clear ultrasound report.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Son has finally got his drain out which he was getting a bit down about because they kept saying today and never did it but it's finally gone and he's up on his feet and and breathing better but they still haven't put the line in because they are still concerned about his temperature and I know they have been in contact with the other hospital they have also took another X-ray
> And that's as far as they have got . He is coughing a lot more now than he did
> So I suppose it's just hope that they put the line in as soon as possible
> Your TV sounds about as good as ours . They have reality shows about anything and all are rubbish
> ...


Might? after our effort they should. Seems that currently the team who host them win.
The increased coughing could actually be good- the gunk could have loosened so he is coughing it up.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've not heard much on the news about this round of cricket! England needs to win sometimes to keep it sporting.
> So sorry your boy is coughing so badly.
> Have you been able to keep knitting?


Everytime we play we play them over there they win the series and vice versa. LAst time they got veryexcited aobut how clever they were beating us- but the test that they won which gave them the Ashes was won by 2 runs (an extrmely close result) by one of our players being given out when he wasn't.
However this time there is no question that they have played well and deserve the Ashes back. Yesterday was a terrible day and out players should all be hanging there heads in shame after it- not one stood up (well one bowler tried).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew uses the same pencil the entire drawing. Ironically, he draws with a 2B mechanical pencil and he is picky about which ones I buy. He doesn't like to sharpen a pencil in mid drawing out of concern for what to do with the shavings and sometimes it gives a new look to the drawing instead of a consistent look. He likes to be in control of when a dark spot should appear in the drawing instead of a freshly sharpened pencil making a dark spot where it shouldn't be.
> 
> I haven't heard anything on the job situation for my DS#1. He works a lot of hours between the 2 jobs so we don't always see each other.


I thought he only used the one pencil- it amazing how he can get such differences in the shading with it.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> I thought he only used the one pencil- it amazing how he can get such differences in the shading with it.


He is awesome to watch. I remember when he was about 5 years old and I gave him a stapled group of papers to draw on. He created a story book and told me the story as he drew it. Such a wonderful imagination and such a joy to see a picture evolve as the story evolved.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Everytime we play we play them over there they win the series and vice versa. LAst time they got veryexcited aobut how clever they were beating us- but the test that they won which gave them the Ashes was won by 2 runs (an extrmely close result) by one of our players being given out when he wasn't.
> However this time there is no question that they have played well and deserve the Ashes back. Yesterday was a terrible day and out players should all be hanging there heads in shame after it- not one stood up (well one bowler tried).


I guess there may have been more coverage on the telly- there was some comment this morning.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

jheiens said:


> Good morning, all. .
> 
> I still have 2 gallon bags of sliced beets to dry today, so I'd better get them started.
> 
> How do you use the dried beets? Sounds so interesting to me,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Daralene and Betty - hope you are both feeling better soon. Also sending out healing thoughts to Sassafrass, Julie, Gwen and Cheryl and all who are ailing. Special prayers for Sonja and family.
> 
> I have my bag all packed for the Midwest Stitches Show tomorrow. I'm taking two classes so have my homework all set in separate bags. I, of course, am taking along a bigger bag in case some yarn wants to jump into my bag. I'll try to get on here again on Saturday.


Have a lovely day Rookie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Ohio Joy, I had to google for beets, as wasn't sure of different terminology, and they are what we call Beetroot. Yum! A friend made some Beetroot Relish and it was delicious. Must get her recipe and try it. Enjoy your special knit get together sounds like lots of fun.


Isn't it funny that even though we all speak the same language we have different ways of saying things . I like to sometimes find out where different words or sayings originate from. Here in North Yorkshire a lot of places still have names from when the Vikings were here

I really like beetroot relish or Swedish pickled cucumber . We swedes eat a lot of both


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> My hand has healed very nicely and has been no trouble for several days now. Thanks for prayers and concern.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I'm glad your hand as healed Joy and that it didn't blister 
You have been busy . Did you grow all your own beetroot 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Might? after our effort they should. Seems that currently the team who host them win.
> The increased coughing could actually be good- the gunk could have loosened so he is coughing it up.


That's exactly what I was thinking Margaret 
Can't escape the cricket as the youngest had it on here and when I got to the hospital the oldest was listening to it too 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> He is awesome to watch. I remember when he was about 5 years old and I gave him a stapled group of papers to draw on. He created a story book and told me the story as he drew it. Such a wonderful imagination and such a joy to see a picture evolve as the story evolved.


That must be a special fun memory Mary . I love seeing Mathews progress drawings and the final finished drawing . From a person who cannot draw at all I just find it so interesting 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> Might? after our effort they should. Seems that currently the team who host them win.
> The increased coughing could actually be good- the gunk could have loosened so he is coughing it up.


it is always good to cough up the gunk. mine was always a dry hack - nothing ever came up. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

please explain "ashes". --- sam



darowil said:


> Everytime we play we play them over there they win the series and vice versa. LAst time they got veryexcited aobut how clever they were beating us- but the test that they won which gave them the Ashes was won by 2 runs (an extrmely close result) by one of our players being given out when he wasn't.
> However this time there is no question that they have played well and deserve the Ashes back. Yesterday was a terrible day and out players should all be hanging there heads in shame after it- not one stood up (well one bowler tried).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> please explain "ashes". --- sam


The ashes were the remains of the bails of the first serious match between England and Australia I think Australia won that one. Margaret will give you the full details. The bails are at the top of the wicket and go flying when the person is out, often. Sonja may be able to tell you more too.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

I have been reading but not commenting. In a bit of a dark mood and didn't want to pass it on. I am disappointed that we were unable to purchase a house. I was really looking forward to it but seems like it is not to happen. We looked at a house to lease and will apply for it. DH was working on the paperwork today. Hopefully he will get it done tomorrow. He moves slow these days.
We still do not have the new flooring in and are on hold in case we are able to move soon. Seems like we have to much stuff and it will have to be packed and moved out for the flooring to be laid. Then everything will have to be put away again. It seems like so much work that we would like to just move and get it over with. DD#2 who owns the house is thinking about selling it and it needs paint too so we are in the wait and see mode.
Today I went to the oncologist that takes care of my thyroid cancer and get the results of the tests I had done a couple of weeks ago. The report was very good. He said it is recommended that it be watched but he would be very surprised if it returned. I am thankful and pleased. When I got in my van after my apt, the thermometer said that it was 108F. It cooled off as I drove but it was so very hot. I stopped and got an extra large ice tea to help me keep cool on my nearly hour drive. I was so drained when I got home. I fixed a quick dinner and have spent the evening watching TV. The house is maybe 80-85 so have cooled off and rested so feel OK. I do need to load the dishwasher before I go to bed but that is an easy job.
Those who are not feeling well, I wish quick recovery. I will not comment on the rest of the posts but I have read them and what I would say has already been said. I so enjoy reading all the posts. I like to talk and listen and DH is a quiet man so I get my chatting on TP. I enjoy hearing about the children, vacations, etc. Sure helps me not feel so alone. 
Need to run and finish up this day before it is tomorrow.
Have fun and play nice. Love each one of you.
Marilyn (with only one "N")


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was going to use this on next week ktp but it won't print right - i can't cut and paste everything - so here is the url. i will tell you it from a nutritionist telling what she would order at mcdonald's. --- sam

http://www.everydayhealth.com/pictures/things-nutritionists-order-mcdonalds/?xid=tw_everydayhealth_sf&utm_content=buffer3291d&utm_medium=social&utm_source=plus.google.com&utm_campaign=buffer#01


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I have been reading but not commenting. In a bit of a dark mood and didn't want to pass it on. I am disappointed that we were unable to purchase a house. I was really looking forward to it but seems like it is not to happen. We looked at a house to lease and will apply for it. DH was working on the paperwork today. Hopefully he will get it done tomorrow. He moves slow these days.
> We still do not have the new flooring in and are on hold in case we are able to move soon. Seems like we have to much stuff and it will have to be packed and moved out for the flooring to be laid. Then everything will have to be put away again. It seems like so much work that we would like to just move and get it over with. DD#2 who owns the house is thinking about selling it and it needs paint too so we are in the wait and see mode.
> Today I went to the oncologist that takes care of my thyroid cancer and get the results of the tests I had done a couple of weeks ago. The report was very good. He said it is recommended that it be watched but he would be very surprised if it returned. I am thankful and pleased. When I got in my van after my apt, the thermometer said that it was 108F. It cooled off as I drove but it was so very hot. I stopped and got an extra large ice tea to help me keep cool on my nearly hour drive. I was so drained when I got home. I fixed a quick dinner and have spent the evening watching TV. The house is maybe 80-85 so have cooled off and rested so feel OK. I do need to load the dishwasher before I go to bed but that is an easy job.
> Those who are not feeling well, I wish quick recovery. I will not comment on the rest of the posts but I have read them and what I would say has already been said. I so enjoy reading all the posts. I like to talk and listen and DH is a quite man so I get my chatting on TP. I enjoy hearing about the children, vacations, etc. Sure helps me not feel so along.
> ...


That has been a sad tale about the house. I fully agree with you- if you can possibly avoid have to pack and unpack just for the floors that would be best. Hoping you do get the rental.
And glad your medical results were so good.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so sorry you are not feeling up to par - it's when you are in a dark mood that you should come and let us offer you our support and love - it is always a disappointment when we plan to do something and it doesn't work out - hopefully the rental will work out or another house will pop up. great news on you thyroid cancer - yeah!! --- sam



Railyn said:


> I have been reading but not commenting. In a bit of a dark mood and didn't want to pass it on. I am disappointed that we were unable to purchase a house. I was really looking forward to it but seems like it is not to happen. We looked at a house to lease and will apply for it. DH was working on the paperwork today. Hopefully he will get it done tomorrow. He moves slow these days.
> We still do not have the new flooring in and are on hold in case we are able to move soon. Seems like we have to much stuff and it will have to be packed and moved out for the flooring to be laid. Then everything will have to be put away again. It seems like so much work that we would like to just move and get it over with. DD#2 who owns the house is thinking about selling it and it needs paint too so we are in the wait and see mode.
> Today I went to the oncologist that takes care of my thyroid cancer and get the results of the tests I had done a couple of weeks ago. The report was very good. He said it is recommended that it be watched but he would be very surprised if it returned. I am thankful and pleased. When I got in my van after my apt, the thermometer said that it was 108F. It cooled off as I drove but it was so very hot. I stopped and got an extra large ice tea to help me keep cool on my nearly hour drive. I was so drained when I got home. I fixed a quick dinner and have spent the evening watching TV. The house is maybe 80-85 so have cooled off and rested so feel OK. I do need to load the dishwasher before I go to bed but that is an easy job.
> Those who are not feeling well, I wish quick recovery. I will not comment on the rest of the posts but I have read them and what I would say has already been said. I so enjoy reading all the posts. I like to talk and listen and DH is a quiet man so I get my chatting on TP. I enjoy hearing about the children, vacations, etc. Sure helps me not feel so alone.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i need to go and let max out - i keep putting it off - i best get to it. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The Guernsey somewhat more than an hour ago- I have now gone on to the second cone!


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well mum is officially at the new place. She was given quite a welcome.... manager, nurses, kitchen staff all came to her room to welcome her. There was a lovely bunch of rosebuds in a vase in her room and also a box of chocolates. I was fighting tears, they were all very nice.
> Poor mum though is just sooo exhausted though. She was also pretty agitated today also. I have rung them this evening to see how she is and they tell me she is settled.


I was thinking about you and your Mom today. You are a good caring daughter. I hope things continue to go well. Sounds like a nice place. How many residents are there?
Marilynn


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A joke from mjs:
> 
> A Polish man moved to the USA and married an American girl.
> 
> ...


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Son has finally got his drain out which he was getting a bit down about because they kept saying today and never did it but it's finally gone and he's up on his feet and and breathing better but they still haven't put the line in because they are still concerned about his temperature and I know they have been in contact with the other hospital they have also took another X-ray
> And that's as far as they have got . He is coughing a lot more now than he did
> So I suppose it's just hope that they put the line in as soon as possible
> Your TV sounds about as good as ours . They have reality shows about anything and all are rubbish
> ...


Hopefully a decision soon. Maybe it is a good thing he is coughing so stuff is not staying in his lungs?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Marilyn, I am sorry about the house. I hope you are settled soon. We except each other here, black mood or not.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey somewhat more than an hour ago- I have now gone on to the second cone!


Great progress.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Great progress.


Thanks, Norma!


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I have been reading but not commenting. In a bit of a dark mood and didn't want to pass it on. I am disappointed that we were unable to purchase a house. I was really looking forward to it but seems like it is not to happen. We looked at a house to lease and will apply for it. DH was working on the paperwork today. Hopefully he will get it done tomorrow. He moves slow these days.
> We still do not have the new flooring in and are on hold in case we are able to move soon. Seems like we have to much stuff and it will have to be packed and moved out for the flooring to be laid. Then everything will have to be put away again. It seems like so much work that we would like to just move and get it over with. DD#2 who owns the house is thinking about selling it and it needs paint too so we are in the wait and see mode.
> Today I went to the oncologist that takes care of my thyroid cancer and get the results of the tests I had done a couple of weeks ago. The report was very good. He said it is recommended that it be watched but he would be very surprised if it returned. I am thankful and pleased. When I got in my van after my apt, the thermometer said that it was 108F. It cooled off as I drove but it was so very hot. I stopped and got an extra large ice tea to help me keep cool on my nearly hour drive. I was so drained when I got home. I fixed a quick dinner and have spent the evening watching TV. The house is maybe 80-85 so have cooled off and rested so feel OK. I do need to load the dishwasher before I go to bed but that is an easy job.
> Those who are not feeling well, I wish quick recovery. I will not comment on the rest of the posts but I have read them and what I would say has already been said. I so enjoy reading all the posts. I like to talk and listen and DH is a quiet man so I get my chatting on TP. I enjoy hearing about the children, vacations, etc. Sure helps me not feel so alone.
> ...


Marilyn you don't have to be alone with your dark mood but how unselfish of you not wanting to pass it on. 
I hope you get the house you are wanting. You will probably feel so much better. Congrats on the thyroid cancer tests, awesome news!
The odd Marilynn😉


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> If she's been paying insurance, doesn't that cover loss? If so, she could use it to replace her phone, couldn't she?


Yes- but she hasn't got around to doing anything about it! Leaving her to deal with it so it may not get done, but that is her problem not mine (well shouldn't have been if she had left my apps alone).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The ashes were the remains of the bails of the first serious match between England and Australia I think Australia won that one. Margaret will give you the full details. The bails are at the top of the wicket and go flying when the person is out, often. Sonja may be able to tell you more too.


This description is a good one. if you want more information here it is http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Ashes 
As we won the last series all we needed to do was draw the series to keep them- but short of an incredible turn around in form tonight our time we won't be able to draw the series as England will go to 3 wins to our one win in a 5 match series. 
Unlike the last series over there which either team could have won this one has been almost one sided (with one thrashing of England by us) with Englands wins getting bigger and bigger.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I have been reading but not commenting. In a bit of a dark mood and didn't want to pass it on. I am disappointed that we were unable to purchase a house. I was really looking forward to it but seems like it is not to happen. We looked at a house to lease and will apply for it. DH was working on the paperwork today. Hopefully he will get it done tomorrow. He moves slow these days.
> We still do not have the new flooring in and are on hold in case we are able to move soon. Seems like we have to much stuff and it will have to be packed and moved out for the flooring to be laid. Then everything will have to be put away again. It seems like so much work that we would like to just move and get it over with. DD#2 who owns the house is thinking about selling it and it needs paint too so we are in the wait and see mode.
> Today I went to the oncologist that takes care of my thyroid cancer and get the results of the tests I had done a couple of weeks ago. The report was very good. He said it is recommended that it be watched but he would be very surprised if it returned. I am thankful and pleased. When I got in my van after my apt, the thermometer said that it was 108F. It cooled off as I drove but it was so very hot. I stopped and got an extra large ice tea to help me keep cool on my nearly hour drive. I was so drained when I got home. I fixed a quick dinner and have spent the evening watching TV. The house is maybe 80-85 so have cooled off and rested so feel OK. I do need to load the dishwasher before I go to bed but that is an easy job.
> Those who are not feeling well, I wish quick recovery. I will not comment on the rest of the posts but I have read them and what I would say has already been said. I so enjoy reading all the posts. I like to talk and listen and DH is a quiet man so I get my chatting on TP. I enjoy hearing about the children, vacations, etc. Sure helps me not feel so alone.
> ...


Looking at buying and getting nowhere is so frustating. ANd even more so when you were so close to getting a place. And to now be so up in air is extremely unsettling. But the news from the oncologist is very good.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey somewhat more than an hour ago- I have now gone on to the second cone!


That's looking really good Julie and you got a lot done from one cone 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I have been reading but not commenting. In a bit of a dark mood and didn't want to pass it on. I am disappointed that we were unable to purchase a house. I was really looking forward to it but seems like it is not to happen. We looked at a house to lease and will apply for it. DH was working on the paperwork today. Hopefully he will get it done tomorrow. He moves slow these days.
> We still do not have the new flooring in and are on hold in case we are able to move soon. Seems like we have to much stuff and it will have to be packed and moved out for the flooring to be laid. Then everything will have to be put away again. It seems like so much work that we would like to just move and get it over with. DD#2 who owns the house is thinking about selling it and it needs paint too so we are in the wait and see mode.
> Today I went to the oncologist that takes care of my thyroid cancer and get the results of the tests I had done a couple of weeks ago. The report was very good. He said it is recommended that it be watched but he would be very surprised if it returned. I am thankful and pleased. When I got in my van after my apt, the thermometer said that it was 108F. It cooled off as I drove but it was so very hot. I stopped and got an extra large ice tea to help me keep cool on my nearly hour drive. I was so drained when I got home. I fixed a quick dinner and have spent the evening watching TV. The house is maybe 80-85 so have cooled off and rested so feel OK. I do need to load the dishwasher before I go to bed but that is an easy job.
> Those who are not feeling well, I wish quick recovery. I will not comment on the rest of the posts but I have read them and what I would say has already been said. I so enjoy reading all the posts. I like to talk and listen and DH is a quiet man so I get my chatting on TP. I enjoy hearing about the children, vacations, etc. Sure helps me not feel so alone.
> ...


I'm sure it's a big disappointment to not be able to purchase a home, but maybe a lease is better then you won't have to worry about the upkeep and taxes, etc. I'm sure you'll make it a lovely home for you and DH and you'll like the area much better once you move. It's just so much stress and worry with everything you have going on and for so long. Take care and know that by this time next year, all will be settled with the help of God and the prayer warriors here.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Julie - if you can take a photo of the before and after cones of yarn, that would be great...I can only imagine the size of the cone!!

I've only seen cotton here on the cones - I'll take a look at the show today to see if anyone sells the cones here in the US. See you all later.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Julie - if you can take a photo of the before and after cones of yarn, that would be great...I can only imagine the size of the cone!!
> 
> I've only seen cotton here on the cones - I'll take a look at the show today to see if anyone sells the cones here in the US. See you all later.


Have a fabulous time at the show today. I can't wait to hear what you and your SIL do at this show. Tell her I said Hello!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Marilyn...It is so good to hear from you. Hoping you get the rental home. That would be so nice. I am sure that just looking at the damaged flooring can bring you into a depressed mood. It is wonderful that you can read along with us, but do at least say hello to us. We do love hearing from you. Congratulations on the most recent results for the thyroid cancer.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone, I am still a bit behind on here. Mum is still doing ok. They said she had a pretty good night last night. No dramas. The staff all seem very nice. I got there about 10 am today and stayed over the lunch time. She had her lunch in the dining room. They are set as tables of 4 people. Nice tablecloths even. Mum was in a princess chair (so were a few others) and they set her place with a overbed table (with tablecloth) and have it up against dining table so it looks like and she feels like she is at table the same as the residents that are just sitting on proper chairs. I thought that was really nice. There would have been at least 6 staff in the dining room helping out. Each table has a small vase of flowers on also. So I was overall very happy with that setup.  

They are all very helpful, have had a few ask me if there is anything she doesnt like or really likes. In the multipurpose room there looks like a lot goes on in there. Crosswords, craft etc. There is a cage with a couple of budgies in tweeting away. It overlooks a very nice garden area with a rotunda and also budgies out there too. I might take a photo if I remember. The rest of the day was shopping, paying bills etc, washing. Went and had a little play with Serena also. Too cute.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Son has finally got his drain out which he was getting a bit down about because they kept saying today and never did it but it's finally gone and he's up on his feet and and breathing better but they still haven't put the line in because they are still concerned about his temperature and I know they have been in contact with the other hospital they have also took another X-ray
> And that's as far as they have got . He is coughing a lot more now than he did
> So I suppose it's just hope that they put the line in as soon as possible
> Your TV sounds about as good as ours . They have reality shows about anything and all are rubbish
> ...


Good to hear that he is up and about. Now to get rid of that cough and hopefully they will get the line in and move forward. Hugs for all of your family.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> This description is a good one. if you want more information here it is http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Ashes
> As we won the last series all we needed to do was draw the series to keep them- but short of an incredible turn around in form tonight our time we won't be able to draw the series as England will go to 3 wins to our one win in a 5 match series.
> Unlike the last series over there which either team could have won this one has been almost one sided (with one thrashing of England by us) with Englands wins getting bigger and bigger.


Glad I got it right Margaret! I was doubting that I had quite the right terms!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well I think it is a very pretty combination of colours, Sonja! And it has worked out as if you had planned it.


Me too


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's looking really good Julie and you got a lot done from one cone
> Sonja


They are large cones, Sonja! But I do suspect I will have a lot left over. Jean and I spoke earlier and we've made the necessary decisions for me to be able to complete the Gansey.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, I am still a bit behind on here. Mum is still doing ok. They said she had a pretty good night last night. No dramas. The staff all seem very nice. I got there about 10 am today and stayed over the lunch time. She had her lunch in the dining room. They are set as tables of 4 people. Nice tablecloths even. Mum was in a princess chair (so were a few others) and they set her place with a overbed table (with tablecloth) and have it up against dining table so it looks like and she feels like she is at table the same as the residents that are just sitting on proper chairs. I thought that was really nice. There would have been at least 6 staff in the dining room helping out. Each table has a small vase of flowers on also. So I was overall very happy with that setup.
> 
> They are all very helpful, have had a few ask me if there is anything she doesnt like or really likes. In the multipurpose room there looks like a lot goes on in there. Crosswords, craft etc. There is a cage with a couple of budgies in tweeting away. It overlooks a very nice garden area with a rotunda and also budgies out there too. I might take a photo if I remember. The rest of the day was shopping, paying bills etc, washing. Went and had a little play with Serena also. Too cute.


Glad you got in some time with Serena- it does sound like you've got a good set up for Mum!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just so you know, Mom couldn't get the cardio-version. Her heart rate was too slow so they put her on medication to raise it. I'm saddened as this is the sort of thing that kept happening to DH's dad until his heart just stopped.


Oh dear. Well I hope the medication helps her.
You look after yourself, 3 weeks is a long time to be unwell with a cold/flu. Have you been to the doctors for yourself?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.antiquepatternlibrary.org/html/warm/6-DA006.htm
> 
> You may remember that I've playing around with doing some knitted and crocheted doilies to use as a wallhanging. While searching the internet, PinTerest, Ravelry, Craftsy, etc. I ran across this booklet. It may be beyond my skills at the moment, but I'm getting ready to dive in and decipher the different terminology and techniques. I find it interesting that so many of doilies are made and sewn together at the end; it will be challenge to see if I can translate the patterns to knitting in the round.


Oh boy, I really admire people that have the patience to do that type of knitting. Good for you. I hope we get photos of "in progress".


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sleepless night but hopefully will nap today. Used the honey and cinnamon for the cough so I am pretty sweet today. LOL What a fun way to treat a cough. Pacer told me Tami had posted that remedy and passed it along to me.

DH just woke up so I will just make a quick hello to everyone. We will be getting our blind for the bedroom window on Tuesday and it blocks out the light, so I imagine sleeping in on weekends and holidays will be so easy.

Looks like another gorgeous day. I didn't feel like going for a walk so I had DH drive me to the canal and we sat on a bench and listened to a band playing in the gazebo across the canal. I felt like I had gone back in time and could picture myself with a long dress and parasol as the sun glistened on the water and people gathered around to listen to the music. It was perfect and the warmth of the sun felt so good. Of course, a student of DH's went by with his beautiful girlfriend and they stopped to say hello. I hadn't fixed up at all and hoped we wouldn't see anyone. LOL Of course, that is exactly when you see someone you know.

Can't believe it is Friday already and time for a new KTP later today. Sending Healing Wishes to all who need them and a big thank you to all for your loving concern about my mom and my cold. I'm sure I'll be getting better each day now. A cup of coffee is awaiting me, so good-bye for now.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> so sorry you are not feeling up to par - it's when you are in a dark mood that you should come and let us offer you our support and love - it is always a disappointment when we plan to do something and it doesn't work out - hopefully the rental will work out or another house will pop up. great news on you thyroid cancer - yeah!! --- sam


RE Railyn.... Ditto and well said Sam.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Julie - if you can take a photo of the before and after cones of yarn, that would be great...I can only imagine the size of the cone!!
> 
> I've only seen cotton here on the cones - I'll take a look at the show today to see if anyone sells the cones here in the US. See you all later.


I hope this gives you a better sense of scale, Rookie!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

mags7 said:


> I was thinking about you and your Mom today. You are a good caring daughter. I hope things continue to go well. Sounds like a nice place. How many residents are there?
> Marilynn


Thanks. Around 90 altogether. But there are two buildings so I guess about half and half in each. I think each building has two sections of everything also... dining, lounge areas etc.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Cathy, your Mum seems to be in a good place. I am so pleased that she is settling I and they are treating her with thought and care.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hello Mary! (Martina) how are things going for you?- I am about to head back to bed! being after 1 am., So hoping you have heard something!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hello Mary! (Martina) how are things going for you?- I am about to head back to bed! being after 1 am., So hoping you have heard something!


Not a word since my son went on holiday when the message was that the solicitors were still chasing answers. So I am very disappointed. However, my son returns from holiday today so no doubt he will be contacting them on Monday. 
Have a good rest Julie.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

martina said:


> Not a word since my son went on holiday when the message was that the solicitors were still chasing answers. So I am very disappointed. However, my son returns from holiday today so no doubt he will be contacting them on Monday.
> Have a good rest Julie.


What a long time to wait. I hope things come along quickly now for you.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Julie...I have never seen yarn spools like that. Thanks for sharing the picture with all of us. It is wonderful that you went through an entire spool without even a knot. What a pleasure that had to be. The gansey is looking wonderful and your cousin will look stunning in it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, the spools certainly have a lot of yarn.
Marilyn, hope you can find a new home and settle in soon. It must be disappointing not to buy when that was your choice.
Daralene, u can picture you with parasol. I think I will sit outside today for a spell. Walked yesterday but then had 2 hour nap so perhaps it's too early to walk.
See Dr. Iresha today so did not take NORCO this morning. Want to be able to tell her where pain is, or if it's better.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy News!!!!! Melody just posted minutes ago on facebook that she finally has phone and internet hooked up once again so hopefully we will hear from her soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Not a word since my son went on holiday when the message was that the solicitors were still chasing answers. So I am very disappointed. However, my son returns from holiday today so no doubt he will be contacting them on Monday.
> Have a good rest Julie.


Odd isn't it , and galling that it takes a man to get them to listen- I do so hope Monday will bring this dilemma to an end for you. How is your sister these days? Getting better I hope!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Absolutely


RookieRetiree said:


> I think everyone at KAP should get in on the fun -- don't you?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Julie...I have never seen yarn spools like that. Thanks for sharing the picture with all of us. It is wonderful that you went through an entire spool without even a knot. What a pleasure that had to be. The gansey is looking wonderful and your cousin will look stunning in it.


We used to have them all the time when I was machine knitting, but you had to know your suppliers!
They were used by commercial knitters.
And of course when machine knitting you really don't need breaks or knots!
Thank you for the compliment! Red is about Jean's favourite colour!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, the spools certainly have a lot of yarn.
> Marilyn, hope you can find a new home and settle in soon. It must be disappointing not to buy when that was your choice.
> Daralene, u can picture you with parasol. I think I will sit outside today for a spell. Walked yesterday but then had 2 hour nap so perhaps it's too early to walk.
> See Dr. Iresha today so did not take NORCO this morning. Want to be able to tell her where pain is, or if it's better.


They do indeed! Hoping all goes well for you at the doctor's.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Happy News!!!!! Melody just posted minutes ago on facebook that she finally has phone and internet hooked up once again so hopefully we will hear from her soon.


What wonderful news!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

pacer said:


> Happy News!!!!! Melody just posted minutes ago on facebook that she finally has phone and internet hooked up once again so hopefully we will hear from her soon.


That is good news :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I just spoke with Mel on facebook, she says she will join tonight's Tea Party- and that she has her speech again- such wonderful news- she has to have worked so hard to rehabilitate!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad to hear the two hospitals are communicating re your son's treatment. Praying the line can be put in soon now.


Swedenme said:


> Son has finally got his drain out which he was getting a bit down about because they kept saying today and never did it but it's finally gone and he's up on his feet and and breathing better but they still haven't put the line in because they are still concerned about his temperature and I know they have been in contact with the other hospital they have also took another X-ray
> And that's as far as they have got . He is coughing a lot more now than he did
> So I suppose it's just hope that they put the line in as soon as possible
> Your TV sounds about as good as ours . They have reality shows about anything and all are rubbish
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

GROAN.......LOL


Lurker 2 said:


> A joke from mjs:
> 
> A Polish man moved to the USA and married an American girl.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I think this is adorabe! What do men know (not including Sam). I love the name you've given it too.


Swedenme said:


> That made me smile Julie I decided to pick up a dress I started before but nobody likes it but me , they don't like the multi colours but what do they know they're only men 😄
> I've called it my fruit sundae dress just going to see if I can figure out if it looks good with or without a collar must admit I didn't think it through with the multi coloured yarn but I won't tell them that
> Do you want to take a look haven't finished and sleeves are not sewn in yet but you get the very colourful picture


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> GROAN.......LOL


Painfully funny, though!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto. Will truly miss you at the KAP.


pacer said:


> What a difficult year you are having. Sending Hugs to you and Bill. Take care and know that you are loved.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pacer I still don't know if DD will be coming or not. They are short handed at her job and unless they get approval on a new hire she will not be able to attend. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. She really is hoping to be able to come.


pacer said:


> Gwen...Hoping the headache clears up and you can enjoy some time with Brantley before beginning your drive north. So looking forward to seeing you and Marianne. Will your daughter be able to come along this year? It would be great to meet her.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Railyn (Marilyn) I was thinking of you yesterday and am so glad to see your post today. I know how disappointed you must feel about the house. Keep thinking that something beter must be in store for you. I hope that whatever God has in store for you comes along sooner than later. Good to hear your doctor has given you a good report too. Have you been doing any knitting?


Railyn said:


> I have been reading but not commenting. In a bit of a dark mood and didn't want to pass it on. I am disappointed that we were unable to purchase a house. I was really looking forward to it but seems like it is not to happen. We looked at a house to lease and will apply for it. DH was working on the paperwork today. Hopefully he will get it done tomorrow. He moves slow these days.
> We still do not have the new flooring in and are on hold in case we are able to move soon. Seems like we have to much stuff and it will have to be packed and moved out for the flooring to be laid. Then everything will have to be put away again. It seems like so much work that we would like to just move and get it over with. DD#2 who owns the house is thinking about selling it and it needs paint too so we are in the wait and see mode.
> Today I went to the oncologist that takes care of my thyroid cancer and get the results of the tests I had done a couple of weeks ago. The report was very good. He said it is recommended that it be watched but he would be very surprised if it returned. I am thankful and pleased. When I got in my van after my apt, the thermometer said that it was 108F. It cooled off as I drove but it was so very hot. I stopped and got an extra large ice tea to help me keep cool on my nearly hour drive. I was so drained when I got home. I fixed a quick dinner and have spent the evening watching TV. The house is maybe 80-85 so have cooled off and rested so feel OK. I do need to load the dishwasher before I go to bed but that is an easy job.
> Those who are not feeling well, I wish quick recovery. I will not comment on the rest of the posts but I have read them and what I would say has already been said. I so enjoy reading all the posts. I like to talk and listen and DH is a quiet man so I get my chatting on TP. I enjoy hearing about the children, vacations, etc. Sure helps me not feel so alone.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Going to go lay down; leg/hip hurting. TTYL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I have been reading but not commenting. In a bit of a dark mood and didn't want to pass it on. I am disappointed that we were unable to purchase a house. I was really looking forward to it but seems like it is not to happen.
> Marilyn (with only one "N")


I know that feeling...I am so sorry. However, I rejoice at your good report from the doc!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I really like beetroot relish or Swedish pickled cucumber . We swedes eat a lot of both


 Okay, Sonja, tell me about Swedish pickled cucumber. Please?

Ohio Joy


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Odd isn't it , and galling that it takes a man to get them to listen- I do so hope Monday will bring this dilemma to an end for you. How is your sister these days? Getting better I hope!


Yes, it is annoying to say the least. 
My sister is a lot better than she was, thank you.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

pacer said:


> Happy News!!!!! Melody just posted minutes ago on facebook that she finally has phone and internet hooked up once again so hopefully we will hear from her soon.


Thank you for the update. That is great news.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> So glad to hear the two hospitals are communicating re your son's treatment. Praying the line can be put in soon now.


Thanks Gwen I have just got home . Son is doing well still getting oxygen but on a very low setting . Temperature is getting more settled so they are hoping to get the line in and get the chemo started the beginning of next week 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I think this is adorabe! What do men know (not including Sam). I love the name you've given it too.


Good job there was no ice cream in the house as all I could think of was fruit sundaes while I was knitting it 
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Gwen I have just got home . Son is doing well still getting oxygen but on a very low setting . Temperature is getting more settled so they are hoping to get the line in and get the chemo started the beginning of next week
> Sonja


That sounds better☺


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Gwen I have just got home . Son is doing well still getting oxygen but on a very low setting . Temperature is getting more settled so they are hoping to get the line in and get the chemo started the beginning of next week
> Sonja


Better news! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Going to go lay down; leg/hip hurting. TTYL


Hope the pain eases quickly, Gwen.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Okay, Sonja, tell me about Swedish pickled cucumber. Please?
> 
> Ohio Joy


Pressgurka (pickled cucumber is delicious) very very popular in Sweden they even serve it on hotdogs at kiosks 
I have a recipe from my sister which is vey tasty and easy for me too do her exact words Sonja proof no cooking no burning 
It's thinly sliced cucumber mixed with sea salt , white vinegar, sugar and dill , 
I sometimes add parley or caraway seeds

Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

So pleased to hear the news about Mel! :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Going to go lay down; leg/hip hurting. TTYL


Have a nice rest Gwen and hopefully the pain will ease 
Sonja


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I also saw Mel's post--yippee! So glad she's doing better!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, it is annoying to say the least.
> My sister is a lot better than she was, thank you.


I am so glad to hear that, Mary! NOT about the annoyance- that is NOT GOOD- but that your sister is so much better!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Gwen I have just got home . Son is doing well still getting oxygen but on a very low setting . Temperature is getting more settled so they are hoping to get the line in and get the chemo started the beginning of next week
> Sonja


That IS more hopeful, keeping up the prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This was posted a while ago on the Lace Party- I thought a few here would see the funny side!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This was posted a while ago on the Lace Party- I thought a few here would see the funny side!


 :thumbup: I am sometimes guilty of the "just one more row"...that turns into several! :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> :thumbup: I am sometimes guilty of the "just one more row"...that turns into several! :XD:


 :thumbup: I have recently, twice bought yarn rather than food!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a few minutes early i think but you can find me here. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-353580-1.html#7741906


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have bought peaches and cream on big cones but that is all. --- sam



pacer said:


> Julie...I have never seen yarn spools like that. Thanks for sharing the picture with all of us. It is wonderful that you went through an entire spool without even a knot. What a pleasure that had to be. The gansey is looking wonderful and your cousin will look stunning in it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have bought peaches and cream on big cones but that is all. --- sam


I have just weighed an even larger cone of four ply wool (grubby cream but it should wash up ok) 642g approximately- not sure just how heavy the cone is- but there's a good chance it will do fore and aft for a vest with Gansey patterns.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> He is feeing good now Sam. Per the guys he went camping with all I know is when he called this past weekend Brantley sounded a bit distant/abrupt with him on the phone. I do know he was pretty upset with him but he hasn't talked aout it. He (Brantley) is a pretty gentle soul and I know being left really hurt his feelings though he doesn't say much about it.


I don't wonder his feelings were hurt. That was disgraceful that they would have left a member of their party and not checked that he was safe.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I haven't been on for a couple of days so I've missed quite a lot. Prayers to all who need them and belated Happy Birthday to those that I have missed.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey as it is now- five tiers of the large motifs completed.11 1/2 cm's up from the split.


Julie, you are doing a great job. It is so pretty.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i had a friend who parked his car right beside the house next to the kitchen window - it was stolen while they were at the table having dinner - when they found it - it was just a skeleton - everything had been taken. --- sam


I heard about a couple in Detroit who went to have dinner in a restaurant and when they came out, all four tires were gone from their car.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Julie, you are doing a great job. It is so pretty.


Thanks so much, Liz!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> a whole page of me - everyone has left me - boo hoo. --- sam


Oh, Sam, who could leave you :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Knowing my luck it is likely to be a bit longer- my glands are up in my throat- and my right ear feels odd!
> Spring is not far away, as the days lengthen. Technically with the end of August.
> My old school friend Pam up in Daviot, near Inverurie, was saying this morning that it is their worst summer since records were kept.
> The Geese know!


Oh, Julie, that doesn't sound good. I'm sure you're already drinking something to ease your throat.... maybe tea with lemon. Since your post was 2 days ago, I hope you're feeling better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Oh, Julie, that doesn't sound good. I'm sure you're already drinking something to ease your throat.... maybe tea with lemon. Since your post was 2 days ago, I hope you're feeling better.


I am taking Apple Cider Vinegar with Honey, I would like to include chilli or cayenne, and ginger. And lemon.

Still feeling very gummed up.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Julie, I hope you feel better soon. The downpour last night woke me up it was so heavy, wish we could send some of it over to California re the terrible bushfires up there. The video of the plane landing at Rongotai was an eye opener, good old windy Wellington does it again! I have flown into there and had a scary landing like that. Re your cat, ditto we had a gorgeous female tortie long hair named Pixy who lived 17 years and died re kidney issues. She was very placid and I cried buckets when she died. The Guernsey looks fantastic. Sending warm thoughts for recovery Fan


My last vet said that my kitty had kidney problems and put her on a strict diet. After my move, I went to a new Vet and he says that she didn't show signs of kidney problems and put her on a regular diet. She still pees a lot and drinks a lot so I'm still concerned about her kidneys. I'm thinking about taking her to another Vet . I'm not overly fond of this one.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer, Matthew's drawings just capture the spirit. He constantly improves. Your mention of popsicles made my mouth water so I had to get one. Yum.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Julie,
> This is our much loved long haired tortie cat Pixy, 17 years old.


She was a beautiful kitty.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm only on page 80 but I'm tired so off to bed. 
See you all tomorrow. Night night.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Happy News!!!!! Melody just posted minutes ago on facebook that she finally has phone and internet hooked up once again so hopefully we will hear from her soon.


Did I also read that she may have had another stroke? I'm so sorry to learn of this - she's been through so much.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Odd isn't it , and galling that it takes a man to get them to listen- I do so hope Monday will bring this dilemma to an end for you. How is your sister these days? Getting better I hope!


I doubt I'd be waiting for a "man" to phone them to find out what's going on....they would sure know my name and cringe every time I called.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This was posted a while ago on the Lace Party- I thought a few here would see the funny side!


The last one I get right now! After signing out last night I ended up til 3am. I needed to finish something this morning and decided why not now? On my way to the football and the lady is knitted it for will pick it up. Figured by finishing it before I went to bed I didn't need to worry about not leaving enough time. 
We have managed to drag the cricket into the third day batted a little better but not well and far from the brillant we needed to have a chance of winning


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Gwen I have just got home . Son is doing well still getting oxygen but on a very low setting . Temperature is getting more settled so they are hoping to get the line in and get the chemo started the beginning of next week
> Sonja


Good news😀


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks. Around 90 altogether. But there are two buildings so I guess about half and half in each. I think each building has two sections of everything also... dining, lounge areas etc.


Sounds like a nice place and not too many residents.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A joke from mjs:
> 
> A Polish man moved to the USA and married an American girl.


Good one :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That made me smile Julie I decided to pick up a dress I started before but nobody likes it but me , they don't like the multi colours but what do they know they're only men 😄
> I've called it my fruit sundae dress just going to see if I can figure out if it looks good with or without a collar must admit I didn't think it through with the multi coloured yarn but I won't tell them that
> Do you want to take a look haven't finished and sleeves are not sewn in yet but you get the very colourful picture


I Like it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Good one :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> joy - what does one do with dried beets? did you make any beat chips? --- sam


I was at Costco yesterday and they were flogging apple chips. They were horrible.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I Like it!


Thank you Liz


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Trisha - sure hope the ultrasound comes back as conclusively as clear!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> My last vet said that my kitty had kidney problems and put her on a strict diet. After my move, I went to a new Vet and he says that she didn't show signs of kidney problems and put her on a regular diet. She still pees a lot and drinks a lot so I'm still concerned about her kidneys. I'm thinking about taking her to another Vet . I'm not overly fond of this one.


It might not be kidneys after all--has she ever been checked for diabetes?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Ohio Joy, I had to google for beets, as wasn't sure of different terminology, and they are what we call Beetroot. Yum! A friend made some Beetroot Relish and it was delicious. Must get her recipe and try it. Enjoy your special knit get together sounds like lots of fun.


I've been buying a beet/horseradish relish at the local market and is it ever good.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> P
> 
> Glad your doctors appointment went well Mary
> That was thoughtful of your son to get you a new gps system ours drives me mad I end up telling it to shut up . I can here it in my head now saying Recalculating when I take a different turning to what it's told me but it always seems to show the long route I only usually put it on when I get to a busy city to help me get to where I want to be
> ...


Check in the setting of your GPS and see what the setting is for routing. You should be able to set it to fastest/shortest route.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Dont be sorry! That is why I said LOL in my post, most of you wouldnt know that she is vision impaired. I will take some familiar things in for her tomorrow.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> DH loved this photo. He loves machines.


We spent the weekend playing with them, at the same place this was taken. Except we were smart and went by ourselves, instead of taking the grands this year. So much less exhausted this time! The boys were good last year, but we are used to just the two of us.

Sugar, want to say that I am happy your mom had such a warm welcome. It sounds like a special place. If they welcome the new residents that way, I would expect really good care for your mom.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A joke from mjs:
> 
> A Polish man moved to the USA and married an American girl.
> 
> ...


Still LOL :lol: DH liked it also, and he is 1/2 Polish!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That made me smile Julie I decided to pick up a dress I started before but nobody likes it but me , they don't like the multi colours but what do they know they're only men 😄
> I've called it my fruit sundae dress just going to see if I can figure out if it looks good with or without a collar must admit I didn't think it through with the multi coloured yarn but I won't tell them that
> Do you want to take a look haven't finished and sleeves are not sewn in yet but you get the very colourful picture


I love the colors!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i remember those - lol --- sam


Thought you might! I have posted pics of them before. I think I even had one as my avatar for a while.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Gwen I have just got home . Son is doing well still getting oxygen but on a very low setting . Temperature is getting more settled so they are hoping to get the line in and get the chemo started the beginning of next week
> Sonja


Great news! I continue prayers each day


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It might not be kidneys after all--has she ever been checked for diabetes?


Yes, by the same vet, he says no diabetes. I have no confidence in him so I think I'll go to another vet.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Happy News!!!!! Melody just posted minutes ago on facebook that she finally has phone and internet hooked up once again so hopefully we will hear from her soon.


That is good news. Sounds like she might be feeling better.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We used to have them all the time when I was machine knitting, but you had to know your suppliers!
> They were used by commercial knitters.
> And of course when machine knitting you really don't need breaks or knots!
> Thank you for the compliment! Red is about Jean's favourite colour!


Years ago, my mom worked at a cotton mill and she used spools like that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Good job there was no ice cream in the house as all I could think of was fruit sundaes while I was knitting it
> Sonja


You would have to mention ice cream. Now I want some.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Pressgurka (pickled cucumber is delicious) very very popular in Sweden they even serve it on hotdogs at kiosks
> I have a recipe from my sister which is vey tasty and easy for me too do her exact words Sonja proof no cooking no burning
> It's thinly sliced cucumber mixed with sea salt , white vinegar, sugar and dill ,
> I sometimes add parley or caraway seeds
> ...


I just did some today with sour cream, mayo and dill.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Yes, by the same vet, he says no diabetes. I have no confidence in him so I think I'll go to another vet.


Could just be ageing- humans stop concentrating urine as they get older which is one reason why so many need to get up at night. It is not just bladder but ageing kidneys (not a kidney problem though, just a natural decreasing in efficiency). Sounds like the rest of the body doesn't it? No idea whether it happens to other mammels but could well see that it does.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Happy Birthday Donna!


~~~DITTO!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Wishing Kaye Jo Happy Birthday!


~~~Happy happy Birthday! :thumbup:


----------

